# [OFFICIAL] AMD Athlon II X4 Club



## Zeifer

Wait you can unlock an L3 cache on the Athlon II's?

Also, would a Athlon II X3 unlocked (if I'm lucky) count?


----------



## hermitmaster

** Athlon II X4 type:* Athlon II x4 620
** CPU stepping and mfg date:* 2 and I'm not sure on the date.
** Revision:* blank in CPU-Z?
** Clock speed:* 3250Mhz
** FSB x Multi:* 250 x13.0
** Vcore:* 1.328
** RAM speed:* DDR3 1333 @ 1333Mhz
** NB speed:* 2000Mhz
** HT Link:* 2000Mhz
** Motherboard:* ASRock M3A785GMH/128M
** Cooling method:* Air
** CPU-Z validation:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=812496
** OS:* Windows 7 Pro x64


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zeifer* 
Wait you can unlock an L3 cache on the Athlon II's?

Also, would a Athlon II X3 unlocked (if I'm lucky) count?

Some of the Athlon II 630's and 620's are Deneb Cores that failed the L3 cache check. If yours is a Deneb Core,you can bump up the voltage and usually the L3 cache will work perfectly using the ACC trick. However, so far I've only seen 1 guy with the L3 enabled and that was over at Xtremesystems forums. But even without the L3, it's only a 5% difference between the Phenom II and the Athlon II.

Well let me see search the forums and see if there's a specific X3 unlocking club. If not, I'll make this into a hybrid and just make 2 spreadsheets.


----------



## Quantum Reality

*CPU:* Athlon II X4 620
*CPU stepping and manufacturing date:* unfortunately I never took a pic so I don't have this at hand presently.
*Revision:* Not stated by CPU-Z. Family F, Model 5, Stepping 2, Ext Family 10, Ext Model 5
*Clock speed:* 3.25 GHz
*FSB x Multi:* 250 x 13
*Vcore:* 1.392 V (at idle)
*RAM speed:* DDR3-1333 (7-7-7-21)
*NB speed:* 2000 MHz
*HT Link:* 2000 MHz
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P
*Cooling method:* Air w/ stock AMD HSF. Will change to a Scythe Ninja Mini soon.
*CPU-Z validation:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=797824
*OS Used:* 64-bit Vista Ultimate w/ SP2








I can't wait to squeeze out some more overclocking speed on this fella with a better HSF. Makes me hopeful for what a Phenom II will be capable of when I get one.


----------



## stetsonaw

checking in... i'll post info once i OC.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Spreadsheet updated.

Seifer: Unfortunately, someone already established a Athlon II X3 Club


----------



## stetsonaw

Ok, so i can't go any higher than a multiplier of 240, anything higher and I won't go past POST. I see you guys are all set to 1333 for your RAM, do I need to drop mine down?
*
* Athlon II X4 type:* Athlon II x4 620
** CPU stepping and mfg date:* 2 and I'm not sure on the date.
** Revision:* blank in CPU-Z?
** Clock speed:* 3120.14Mhz
** FSB x Multi:* 240 x13.0
** Vcore:* 1.328
** RAM speed:* DDR3 1333 @ 1600Mhz
** NB speed:* 2000Mhz
** HT Link:* 2000Mhz (set to auto, showing 2160 in CPU-Z)
** Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
** Cooling method:* Air (Zalman)
** CPU-Z validation:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=813159
** OS:* Windows 7 Ultimate x64


----------



## Quantum Reality

Hey, just a quick note - you've put me as a 630 owner, but it's not; it's a 620









Anyone been able to get an L3 unlock on these? I haven't even tried 'cause ACC is kind of weird to use.

Re: RAM

I've heard the AMD CPUs generally seem to have minor problems using RAM at speeds faster than 1333. I had to drop my RAM back to 1333 even though at 1600 the sticks all passed memtest86+ like a charm. But Prime95 blend kept barfing on me. So alas.


----------



## stetsonaw

so what would you go with, 140 extra MHz or 1666mhz mem vice 1333?

and no L3 luck for me, turned ACC to auto, even tried setting the EC to Hybrid... then i took a screwdriver to the CMOS reset







haven't messed with it since besides still having ACC turned on. QR, do you have ACC on at all?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Haven't touched ACC.

As for the RAM speeds, DDR3-1333 stable 7-7-7-21 vs DDR3-1600 8-8-8-24 or 9-9-9-27 with proneness to instability is no contest. I'll take the stable configuration every time.









That said I would be the first to say my Samsung 1333s are probably not QUITE up to the task of 1600 MHz. So when RAM prices get a little less insane I might snag a proper DDR3-1600 kit for 8 gigs of RAM goodness.


----------



## stetsonaw

that's what i figured... the sticks i bought from newegg are rated 1600 with instructions that you need to set it on the board. tomorrow i'll try upping it to the 250 multi with dropping down to 1333. thanks!


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality* 
Hey, just a quick note - you've put me as a 630 owner, but it's not; it's a 620









Anyone been able to get an L3 unlock on these? I haven't even tried 'cause ACC is kind of weird to use.

Re: RAM

I've heard the AMD CPUs generally seem to have minor problems using RAM at speeds faster than 1333. I had to drop my RAM back to 1333 even though at 1600 the sticks all passed memtest86+ like a charm. But Prime95 blend kept barfing on me. So alas.

Sorry. I fixed you on the chart so you're now a 620.

There's been numerous people around the net and review sites that have confirmed L3 unlocks. However, it just depends on if you get a Deneb core or not. If you click on my name, look at all my posts made yesterday. I posted links to 4 of them.


----------



## Zeifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX* 
Spreadsheet updated.

Seifer: Unfortunately, someone already established a Athlon II X3 Club

I know, but if I unlock the 4th core it becomes an Athlon II X4, which I why I'm asking.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zeifer* 
I know, but if I unlock the 4th core it becomes an Athlon II X4, which I why I'm asking.

To answer your question, unlocking a core just means you get to use something that was disabled. However, your processor will still be the Athlon II X3 and not an Athlon II X4. I don't want to step on the X3 club's toes..but if you've got a few more bucks to spend and plan on buying your processor before Monday or on Monday, you can get the 620 for less than $90 and the 630 for $108.04. Damn good deals IMO.

Also, added information on the L3 Cache unlocks.


----------



## Zeifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX* 
To answer your question, unlocking a core just means you get to use something that was disabled. However, your processor will still be the Athlon II X3 and not an Athlon II X4. I don't want to step on the X3 club's toes..but if you've got a few more bucks to spend and plan on buying your processor before Monday or on Monday, you can get the 620 for less than $90 and the 630 for $108.04. Damn good deals IMO.

Also, added information on the L3 Cache unlocks.

Yes, but CPU-Z will say X4.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zeifer* 
Yes, but CPU-Z will say X4.









Yeah but it won't say it's a 620, 630 (or Phenom II 8xx if L3 cache unlocks) and your batch code will be the batch code of an Athlon II X3 vs everyone else who will be an Athlon II X4....see what I mean?

But it seems that X3 will unlock L3 Cache as well

http://www.insidehw.com/Reviews/CPU/...on-II-630.html


----------



## Zeifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX* 
Yeah but it won't say it's a 620, 630 (or Phenom II 8xx if L3 cache unlocks) and your batch code will be the batch code of an Athlon II X3 vs everyone else who will be an Athlon II X4....see what I mean?

Indeed. Where did you find the X4 for 108 bucks?

Update: No! Damn your seductive ways! >_< *is getting a tri-core*


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zeifer* 
Indeed. Where did you find the X4 for 108 bucks?

Update: No! Damn your seductive ways! >_< *is getting a tri-core*

Ewiz.com. I posted a deal in the Online Deal Section. There's another one if you need a new mobo as well. You can get the Athlon II 620 and a 785G (I think ASRock Brand) for $150. I bought my Athlon II 630 from them 2 days ago and it arrived yesterday.

Oh and here's what you'll get if you unlock the 4th core on the X3

http://xtreview.com/addcomment-id-87...urth-core.html


----------



## Zeifer

Hmm. What were you able to OC your X4 to so far?


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zeifer* 
Hmm. What were you able to OC your X4 to so far?

Well call me crazy but I didn't expect to buy the processor this soon but it was a price I couldn't turn down and after Monday, they said they are raising the price back to $12x. So, unfortunately, I don't have a motherboard to put this processor in currently. What can I say...I'm an impulse buyer when the price is right. I'm waiting for the price of the Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H to drop to $100 so I can buy it. Or I might impulse buy around $110 -$120 but the price keeps fluctuating on Amazon.....one day it was $136 the next day $125, the next day $134.83, 4 hours later $134.13, and so on.

Amazon seems to be the only place that has this board in stock as well. Well that's not true....

Mwave has it but with shipping it's $131.57
Fry's has it in store for $99.99 but the nearest Fry's is 4 hours away in Duluth, GA
ZipZoomFly only has the first version of this board for $118.99 (the one that does only DDR2 1066 and not DDR2 1200..I think there's a few more differences as well)
Buy.com has it but taxes kill it...it's $130.63 after sales tax

I do a lot of price research before buying









The gigabyte board also seems to have more features than any others I've seen so far. It's better than the Foxconn, Biostar, ASRock, ECS, Jetway, and I'm still comparing it to the MSI.


----------



## Zeifer

Newegg had the mobo for like 110 with free shipping...I just checked and now it said it's deactivated. Damn it. I was gonna buy that one too! Damn DDR3 ruining everything. >_>


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zeifer* 
Newegg had the mobo for like 110 with free shipping...I just checked and now it said it's deactivated. Damn it. I was gonna buy that one too!

Yeah but sadly I missed that one as well. But it would have been $120 for me...stupid sales tax tends to ruin a lot of my good deals...it's why I try not to order from Newegg but wait until ZZF puts the same thing up for the same price and buy from them.


----------



## Zeifer

Well lemme know if you find a good deal. I'll need it now that Newegg killed it. D:


----------



## Quantum Reality

NCIX Canada has Athlon II X4s for $113 and change. In Canadian dollars.


----------



## Zeifer

But I'm in New York, eh?


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality* 
NCIX Canada has Athlon II X4s for $113 and change. In Canadian dollars.









Is that at a retail store or something...on their site it's $150

http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=42...anufacture=AMD


----------



## Zeifer

Newegg has the 630 for 120. The 630 is a waste IMO. You can probably overclock the 620 to 630 specs on stock vcore and save 30 dollars or so.


----------



## Quantum Reality

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.p...D&promoid=1120

That offer.

And yeah, I thought about a 630 but after seeing the ~$25 price difference and figuring the tax on top of that decided it wasn't worth it and just jacked up my 620


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality* 
http://www.ncix.com/products/index.p...D&promoid=1120

That offer.

And yeah, I thought about a 630 but after seeing the ~$25 price difference and figuring the tax on top of that decided it wasn't worth it and just jacked up my 620









That's a 620 and can be had for less than $90 right now in the US. 113.99 CAD is $106.08 US. You would still be better off just buying it anywhere in the US. Amazon.com has it for $99 with free shipping as does Newegg. Ewiz has it for $93.99 with $4.70 Cash back to make it $89.29,


----------



## Quantum Reality

Customs usually do intercept such packages and will thereupon levy GST and PST. So the cost difference is wiped out for us Canadians.









But for Americans, yeah, those offers would be good. Some poster was just grousing about how he couldn't get an Athlon II X4 cheap anymore, that was all.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*


Customs usually do intercept such packages and will thereupon levy GST and PST. So the cost difference is wiped out for us Canadians.









But for Americans, yeah, those offers would be good. Some poster was just grousing about how he couldn't get an Athlon II X4 cheap anymore, that was all.


Wow...I didn't know they hit you guys like that...so any package that's sent to you from the US is always inspected first? What if the CPU was taken out of the box and then just mailed in a bubble envelope?

Ooh Zeifer was looking for a good deal on the motherboard. We both want the same board Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H.


----------



## stetsonaw

so i'm running stable with the settings on the first page, gonna see what happens... monday my "order that i didn't cancel soon enough from newegg" of the Gigabyte UD5P will be here and i'll see what i t can do... then i'll be selling one of them.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stetsonaw* 
so i'm running stable with the settings on the first page, gonna see what happens... monday my "order that i didn't cancel soon enough from newegg" of the Gigabyte UD5P will be here and i'll see what i t can do... then i'll be selling one of them.

Oooh did you get the AM3 790FX-UD5P? Let me know how that clocks for you. My choices between last resource 790FX motherboards for my 955 Black Edition are either the MSI 790FX-GD70 and the Gigabyte 790FX-UD5P.


----------



## stetsonaw

yup, the 790fx-ud5p. it'll be here monday.


----------



## chew*

You guys really don't need beefy board for these chips. Kind of defeats the purpose of spending another $100 less on a chip to go and buy a board that costs $80 more.

This thing is cruising right along on micro atx boards.










DDR III micro atx










DDR II micro atx


----------



## stetsonaw

can you post numbers like on the first page??

and like i said, i didn't hit cancel in time after i realized i shouldn't have pulled the trigger on it.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chew**


You guys really don't need beefy board for these chips. Kind of defeats the purpose of spending another $100 less on a chip to go and buy a board that costs $80 more.

This thing is cruising right along on micro atx boards.

DDR III micro atx
DDR II micro atx


Chew is this your rig? Also, getting a beefy board doesn't defeat the purpose. It's called planning for the future. I'd rather have a motherboard that lasts years and years than a cheap one to use for now. Post your specs


----------



## stetsonaw

TouchÃ© salesman!


----------



## Quantum Reality

The 790X in my case was quite cheap - $120, $130ish Canadian after all was said and done. NCIX had a sale on, so I figured why not, especially as I decided I wanted to move away from LGA775 to a platform with more future expandability. The Q9650 is about the highest-speed LGA775 quad core you can get except for a couple of extreme models.

So. Waiting till the Phenoms come down in price next year, and then it's sayonara to you guys.


----------



## stetsonaw

Update...

** Athlon II X4 type:* Athlon II x4 620
** CPU stepping and mfg date:* CACYC AC 0933CPMW
** Revision:* 00100F52h
** Clock speed:* 3379.95Mhz (so we'll call it 3380







)
** FSB x Multi:* 260 x13.0
** Vcore:* 1.425
** RAM speed:* DDR3 1600 @ 1386 (8-7-7-24-2T)
** NB speed:* 2080Mhz
** HT Link:* 2080Mhz
** Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
** Cooling method:* Air (Zalman)
** CPU-Z validation:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=815234
** OS:* Windows 7 Ultimate x64

Idle temp: 4231c, i'll post stress temp later.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*


The 790X in my case was quite cheap - $120, $130ish Canadian after all was said and done. NCIX had a sale on, so I figured why not, especially as I decided I wanted to move away from LGA775 to a platform with more future expandability. The Q9650 is about the highest-speed LGA775 quad core you can get except for a couple of extreme models.

So. Waiting till the Phenoms come down in price next year, and then it's sayonara to you guys.










lol I've already got 2 Phenom II







But remember, it's always good to get a low power quad core to replace your old rigs considering there's only a 10w tdp difference between my 3200+ Barton Athlon XP and this quad core...says a lot









Updated the spreadsheet for ya


----------



## stetsonaw

thanks man!


----------



## Sparsh

Here is my OC..
i have 2gb Transcend 800mhz DDR2 RAM clocked at 940mhz timed at 6-5-5-15-20 at 1.8V

I am using the Original HSF temps were 38idle and 58load!
Attachment 128613

Clock speed -- 3393
FSB x Multi -- 261 X 13
Vcore -- 1.39
RAM speed-- 940mhz
HT Link -- 2088
Motherboard--Asus M4a78EM-1394 Bios 0413
Cooling method-- Air
Stock HSF Used
CPU-Z pic is attached
OS --Windows 7


----------



## chew*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX*


Chew is this your rig? Also, getting a beefy board doesn't defeat the purpose. It's called planning for the future. I'd rather have a motherboard that lasts years and years than a cheap one to use for now. Post your specs


Ehh my specs are subject to change on a daily basis.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparsh* 
Here is my OC..
i have 2gb Transcend 800mhz DDR2 RAM clocked at 940mhz timed at 6-5-5-15-20 at 1.8V

I am using the Original HSF temps were 38idle and 58load!
Attachment 128613

Clock speed -- 3393
FSB x Multi -- 261 X 13
Vcore -- 1.39
RAM speed-- 940mhz
HT Link -- 2088
Motherboard--Asus M4a78EM-1394 Bios 0413
Cooling method-- Air
Stock HSF Used
CPU-Z pic is attached
OS --Windows 7

You and Chew* should add your system to your profile

http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem

Also, do you have the validation link for CPU-Z?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX* 
Chew* should add your system to your profile
htt

Also, do you have the validation link for CPU-Z?

I said my system specs are subject to change on a daily basis............let me paint a picture for you.....










validation for cpu -z


----------



## stetsonaw

ok, wow, 4.3 and is that stable? and why in the world you need all those parts?? you should send some my way


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chew** 
I said my system specs are subject to change on a daily basis............let me paint a picture for you.....










validation for cpu -z












Is this on air? What cooler?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX* 
Is this on air? What cooler?

Water, DTEK Fusion v1, custom loop, T line with fillport , no res, oldschool swifty pump @ 14.4v.......


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stetsonaw* 
Update...

** Athlon II X4 type:* Athlon II x4 620
** CPU stepping and mfg date:* BL-C2
** Revision:* 00100F52h
** Clock speed:* 3379.95Mhz (so we'll call it 3380







)
** FSB x Multi:* 260 x13.0
** Vcore:* 1.504
** RAM speed:* DDR3 1600 @ 1386 (8-7-7-24-2T)
** NB speed:* 2080Mhz
** HT Link:* 2080Mhz
** Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
** Cooling method:* Air (Zalman)
** CPU-Z validation:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=815234
** OS:* Windows 7 Ultimate x64

Idle temp: 4231c, i'll post stress temp later.

That seems like a lot more voltage than necessary. Try cutting it down to 1.375 or so and you should still be stable (probably).


----------



## Zeifer

RawZ was able to clock his X3 to 3.5GHz at 1.4v, so yeah, 1.5v is a bit much.


----------



## hermitmaster

I can run 333 x10.5 on just over 1.4v fairly stable. >_> I may go pick up a Antec P180 Mini and a Freezer 7 Pro tomorrow, my Compaq case just don't cut it.


----------



## chew*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stetsonaw*


ok, wow, 4.3 and is that stable? and why in the world you need all those parts?? you should send some my way











this should answer that question.


----------



## stetsonaw

dry ice?? like i said, wow!


----------



## stetsonaw

ok, just dropped it down to 1.375, whaddya know, it works fine!


----------



## Quantum Reality

@chew*:

HOLY BLAZES.


----------



## stetsonaw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stetsonaw* 
ok, just dropped it down to 1.375, whaddya know, it works fine!

...until i stressed it, prime95 crashed after about 3 minutes. been running about 7 now that i've bumped it up to 1.425, sitting at 58C constant running all 4 cores 100%, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stetsonaw*


...until i stressed it, prime95 crashed after about 3 minutes. been running about 7 now that i've bumped it up to 1.425, sitting at 58C constant running all 4 cores 100%, so we'll see how that goes.


Still at 3.38? I was kinda happy when you said at 1.375 and working


----------



## stetsonaw

yeah, still at 3.38. hit 61c max, then i laid my tower on its side and it dropped to 59-60c. i need to find a better way to mount my fan, or find a different one.


----------



## stetsonaw

so what type of HSF would you guys recommend for a tower that's not laying down? i want moor! ...if i can.


----------



## Quantum Reality

If you're going to put your tower on its side and use gravity to help push the heatsink down then get a TRUE or some other insanely large HSF that needs a custom backplate instead of the AMD provided mounting mechanism.


----------



## chew*

3 heatsink of my personal reccomendations from cheapest to most expensive.

All perform well but you do get what you pay for.

Xigamatek 1284
True 120
Prolimatech megahalems


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stetsonaw*


so what type of HSF would you guys recommend for a tower that's not laying down? i want moor! ...if i can.


If you want to stay with cool looking heatsinks, go with a Thermaltake MaxOrb EX. If you want pure performance, TRUE, Prolimatech Megahalem, Xiggy Dark Knight, OCZ Vendetta 2, Noctua has a good one, and there's another but it's name escapes me. True works wonderfully on my Phenom II 940.

Also, what's your ambient temp?


----------



## stetsonaw

ambient is fairly cool, basement in nebraska, i think it sticks around 69-71F.


----------



## stetsonaw

found a xiggy 1283 locally, gonna get that.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stetsonaw* 
ambient is fairly cool, basement in nebraska, i think it sticks around 69-71F.

Not too bad of a temp...post results after you get your Xiggy...see if you can have 3.4 stable at 1.375 then


----------



## metal_gunjee

*Athlon II X4 Type:* Athlon II X4 630
*CPU Stepping:* (I will update this next time I take the CPU out.)
*Revision:* BL-C2
*Clock Speed:* 3640MHz
*FSB x Multi:* 260 x 14
*Vcore:* 1.52v (1.49 under full load)
*RAM Speed:* 433.3MHz (866.6 DDR) Ganged
*NB Speed:* 2600MHz (CPU-NB = 1.30v)
*HT Link:* 2340MHz (HT volt = 1.313v)
*Motherboard:* Asus M3N72-D (nForce 750a chipset)
*Cooling Method:* Air
*HSF Used:* Zalman CNPS9500AT
*24/7 CPU-Z Validation:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=818614
*Max CPU-Z Validation:* 3.8GHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=804130
*OS Used:* Windows 7 Ultimate x64 (build 7600)


----------



## hermitmaster

For the purposes of the club, is a Corsair H50 considered water or air? I'll be updating in a bit.


----------



## stetsonaw

lol, i just picked one of those up too!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835181010
i'm gonna call it watAir









oh, and i got my GA-MA790XT-UD5P today! install is tonight, hopefully my H50 came with the AMD bracket, apparently it's hit or miss if you get it. if not i'll throw that xiggy on and just return the H50 to best buy.

i gotta quit buying crap!


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stetsonaw* 
lol, i just picked one of those up too!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835181010

i'm gonna call it watAir









They're only $59.99 at Best Buy.


----------



## stetsonaw

yeah, i got it from there, i just posted the link for reference.


----------



## hermitmaster

*Update*

** Athlon II X4 type:* Athlon II x4 620
** CPU stepping and mfg date:* C2, forgot to check
** Revision:* blank in CPU-Z?
** Clock speed:* 3510Mhz
** FSB x Multi:* 270 x13.0
** Vcore:* 1.432
** RAM speed:* DDR3 1333 @ 1440Mhz 7-7-7-21-1T
** NB speed:* 2430Mhz
** HT Link:* 2160Mhz
** Motherboard:* ASRock M3A785GMH/128M
** Cooling method:* Corsair H50 (Air or Water?)
** CPU-Z validation:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=818827
** OS:* Windows 7 Pro x64


----------



## Zeifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hermitmaster* 
They're only $59.99 at Best Buy.









What exactly is that?


----------



## stetsonaw

hey kramer







, how stable is this, and what are your temps??

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hermitmaster* 
*Update*

** Athlon II X4 type:* Athlon II x4 620
** CPU stepping and mfg date:* C2, forgot to check
** Revision:* blank in CPU-Z?
** Clock speed:* 3510Mhz
** FSB x Multi:* 270 x13.0
** Vcore:* 1.432
** RAM speed:* DDR3 1333 @ 1440Mhz 7-7-7-21-1T
** NB speed:* 2430Mhz
** HT Link:* 2160Mhz
** Motherboard:* ASRock M3A785GMH/128M
** Cooling method:* Corsair H50 (Air or Water?)
** CPU-Z validation:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=818827
** OS:* Windows 7 Pro x64


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stetsonaw* 
hey kramer







, how stable is this, and what are your temps??

Prime95 for ~30 mins. Idle 30C, load 41C. Bear in mind I have the H50 set up as a front intake and I'm using a Compaq mATX case.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zeifer* 
What exactly is that?

It's a closed loop water cooler. No hassle with leaks or filling.


----------



## Zeifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hermitmaster* 
It's a closed loop water cooler. No hassle with leaks or filling.









Any good?


----------



## stetsonaw

so what am i looking for here??

AMD Athlon II
ADX620WFK42GI
CACYC AC 0933CPMW

EDIT: Thanks KamuiRSX. i'm such a :n00b: lol.


----------



## exactopposite

* Athlon II X4 620
* CPU stepping: didn't make note of it before install
* Revision: now showing up in cpu-z
* Clock speed: 3.6 Ghz
* FSB x Multi 277x13
* Vcore 1.36 V
* RAM speed 923 Mhz DDR2
* NB speed 2216
* HT Link 2216
* Motherboard Gigabyte Ma770-UD3
* Cooling method: Air
* HSF Used or Water Block: Xigmatec Dark Knight
* CPU-Z validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=818889
* OS Used: Vista 32


----------



## Quantum Reality

I'm surprised these CPUs tolerate such a highly out of spec HT link and NB speed. I've tried keeping mine closer to 2000 MHz just to avoid possible instability from that sector. How much of a difference does it make to performance to increase these values?


----------



## exactopposite

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality* 
I'm surprised these CPUs tolerate such a highly out of spec HT link and NB speed. I've tried keeping mine closer to 2000 MHz just to avoid possible instability from that sector. How much of a difference does it make to performance to increase these values?

My understanding was that increasing the CPU-NB could help stabilize high overclocks especially if the ram is also overclocked. I think the HT link shouldn't get too high. I think somewhere around 2.2 is the max. Mine is slightly over 2.2. It's prime stable for 12 hours.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hermitmaster* 
For the purposes of the club, is a Corsair H50 considered water or air? I'll be updating in a bit.

Well it's technically a water cooler so let's call it Water for this purpose.

Also, updated the spreadsheet with all info posted. Very very nice job hitting 3.6Ghz with only 1.36v...that's pretty impressive with that cooler. What's your temps? Also, fill out your system specs as well here Exactopposite

http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem


----------



## stetsonaw

bad news, won't have info for my watercooling up tonight, took too long putting the new board and the wataircooling in... it'll be tomorrow. hermitmaster, since you're using your fan as an intake (a plan to also), do you have the corsair sticker facing the inside of the box or out?


----------



## hermitmaster

Sticker faces the rad.


----------



## stetsonaw

fired it up before i went to bed, it's on backwards.


----------



## stetsonaw

just looked above, my ram's running at 1333mhz man, not sub-400, lol.


----------



## stetsonaw

gonna pick up a couple more 120mm fans to set-up push/pull and maybe cut a hole in the top of my box for an exhaust...time to get creative!

EDIT: man i'm a post whore!


----------



## metal_gunjee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality* 
I'm surprised these CPUs tolerate such a highly out of spec HT link and NB speed. I've tried keeping mine closer to 2000 MHz just to avoid possible instability from that sector. How much of a difference does it make to performance to increase these values?

I've always heard that a higher HT Link won't show any performance difference unless it's a drastic change (such as from 1000MHz to 2000MHz).
The CPU-NB clock is also the speed of the integrated memory controller. A couple hundred MHz or more increase in this value should boost memory bandwidth a little.
These latest AMD cpu's will overclock the crap outta the CPU-NB clock. I've got 2600MHz stable on this Athlon II 630, and I accomplished 2860MHz stable CPU-NB clock on the Phenom II X3 720. As a lot of these Athlon II's are locked Deneb cores, I would expect similar overclocks and performance gains from the uncore frequencies.
Also, most motherboards with AM3 support will natively run 2600MHz HT Link. So if your cpu can handle it the rest of the system should already have the headroom.

In summary, I would say play with the NB speed as much as you'd like until you reach a point of instability, but HT link isn't really worth much except bragging rights and the pleasure of seeing high clock speeds.


----------



## stetsonaw

^^ +1
thanks for the info! great stuff, will mess with it tonight!


----------



## metal_gunjee

NP. And thanx for the rep.








Just wanted to add a note or two here... When you get to messin' with the NB speed of course it's gonna generate some more heat, especially if you go high enough to need to raise CPU-NB voltage in the bios. If you are a more conservative overclocker and want to stay in comfortably safe ranges with speed, temps and voltages, NB speeds around 2400MHz gave the Phenom X3's and X4's a nice performance boost in a lot of benchmarks. On the other hand, this is also the speed of the L3 cache, which we are lacking on the Athlons. I would be interested to know whether or not the Athlon II's can benefit greatly from the NB speed boost like the Phenoms did, despite the lack of the L3 cache.


----------



## stetsonaw

i guess we'll see what this little watair cooler can do.

i also removed the heatpipe connected heatsinks on my board (see pic) and applied Arctic Silver 5 to them all. we'll see if that helps any.










BTW, i flippin HATE how the SATA ports are side mounted!!


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stetsonaw*


i guess we'll see what this little watair cooler can do.

i also removed the heatpipe connected heatsinks on my board (see pic) and applied Arctic Silver 5 to them all. we'll see if that helps any.










BTW, i flippin HATE how the SATA ports are side mounted!!


I do like the board but it seems like a waste to have a board without an IGP that only does 8x/8x crossfire especially since the 790FX has most of the same features plus does x16/x16 Crossfire.


----------



## metal_gunjee

If I had known that my motherboard cut my vcore voltage off at 1.55v (which is actually 1.520-1.536 idle in real time, 1.488 on full load) I would've gotten one with AMD chipset. Probably 790GX/SB750. I'm not using SLI right now anyway. My power supply doesn't have the 12v amps to feed a pair of 9800GT's. Oh well, another lesson learned.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee* 
If I had known that my motherboard cut my vcore voltage off at 1.55v (which is actually 1.520-1.536 idle in real time, 1.488 on full load) I would've gotten one with AMD chipset. Probably 790GX/SB750. I'm not using SLI right now anyway. My power supply doesn't have the 12v amps to feed a pair of 9800GT's. Oh well, another lesson learned.









Damn sorry to hear that.


----------



## Quantum Reality

I imagine it's a safety feature enabled by Asus. See if maybe the board has a jumper to remove that limitation.

@stetsonaw: Nice work with the AS5. I haven't gone to that effort with my rig.

General notes -

the 8x 8x Crossfire will probably not hurt 2 x 4890 or 2 x 5770 but could be a sizable limitation on higher cards than that. I think, given the potential bottleneck here, that instead of upgrading to a 5xxx series card, I'll Crossfire my 4890 when the prices come down a little more.


----------



## stetsonaw

back to stock settings for the moment, just got my new board put in, so of course, time to format! oh, new case too, see below. used to be a crappy alienware knockoff with only 2 120mm case fans... now i have those plus side and top 230mm fans!


----------



## chew*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee* 
I would be interested to know whether or not the Athlon II's can benefit greatly from the NB speed boost like the Phenoms did, despite the lack of the L3 cache.

I have tested with say up to 1500 C6 with ddr III and really anything beyond 2500 NB is pointless.

In order to harness the power of higher NB the ram must be clocked extremely high.

Example.










Example 2.










Example 3


----------



## terence52

i have waited for almost a month for the x4 club to be up
too bad sold it already
my unlocked 620..
btw
does unlocking affect overclocking?


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stetsonaw*


back to stock settings for the moment, just got my new board put in, so of course, time to format! oh, new case too, see below. used to be a crappy alienware knockoff with only 2 120mm case fans... now i have those plus side and top 230mm fans!


I have the exact same case sitting in the other room, waiting to be returned. If you mount the H50 on the rear exhaust you need to take out the side panel fan. I also thought it was incredibly flimsy and fit together poorly.


----------



## stetsonaw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX* 
I do like the board but it seems like a waste to have a board without an IGP that only does 8x/8x crossfire especially since the 790FX has most of the same features plus does x16/x16 Crossfire.

que? the ud5p won't do 16x/16x crossfire? oh well, wasn't planning on it anyway.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hermitmaster* 
I have the exact same case sitting in the other room, waiting to be returned. If you mount the H50 on the rear exhaust you need to take out the side panel fan. I also thought it was incredibly flimsy and fit together poorly.

i modified the case so that i could mount the side fan, so now i just have more speed holes!

On another note, i have all fans except for the intake for the H50 set up as exhaust, would it be a better idea to set up the front or side as an intake?


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stetsonaw* 
que? the ud5p won't do 16x/16x crossfire? oh well, wasn't planning on it anyway.

i modified the case so that i could mount the side fan, so now i just have more speed holes!

On another note, i have all fans except for the intake for the H50 set up as exhaust, would it be a better idea to set up the front or side as an intake?

The 790FXT will do x16/x16 but the 790XT will only do x8/x8







Actually that's my fault...that's the 790FX above so I attached to the wrong picture.


----------



## stetsonaw

oh, ok... you lost me when you said that on the picture i posted, i was like "oh no!" lol.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Update

ADX620WFK42GI
CADAC AD 0932APFW

That's my CPU info. I've taken out the serial #.


----------



## hermitmaster

As far as I can tell, there is nothing significant to be gained by running at 3.5-3.6Ghz over 3.25Ghz other than bragging rights. I ran both SuperPi and 3dMark06 and the results were nearly identical.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Well, I'm doing it anyway, pulling my CPU speed up as we speak. Am already at 3380 MHz (260 x 13) and still comfy at 41 C under load at the cores, and only 48 C at the BIOS readout. Got a ton of headroom yet.

CPU voltages - still reading out 1.408 V at load.


----------



## Quantum Reality

3.57 GHz crashed at stock volts added +0.025V, we seem to be good to go. MOAR PRIME95 now









Crashed at 3.64, jacked up to 1.45 V now. (CPU-Z reads out 1.44)


----------



## Quantum Reality

Ok, it wouldn't go at 3.64. I backed it off just a smidge to 278 x 13, and it passed my unofficial quickie stability check at 10 mins Prime95 Small FFTs.

Time to do the blend for 12 hours+ and see how she rolls. Meantime here's a preliminary CPU-Z for my CPU on a Scythe Ninja Mini LP.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=822270

Edit: Looks like I spoke too soon. Blend mode crashed after just a bit of time. So I have lowered the FSB to 275 MHz.

Still, 3.57 GHz on air


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality* 
Ok, it wouldn't go at 3.64. I backed it off just a smidge to 278 x 13, and it passed my unofficial quickie stability check at 10 mins Prime95 Small FFTs.

Time to do the blend for 12 hours+ and see how she rolls. Meantime here's a preliminary CPU-Z for my CPU on a Scythe Ninja Mini LP.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=822270

Edit: Looks like I spoke too soon. Blend mode crashed after just a bit of time. So I have lowered the FSB to 275 MHz.

Still, 3.57 GHz on air









Still very impressive.


----------



## Quantum Reality

What's the maximum safe operating voltage on these CPUs? I might be able to recover my overclock if I can safely keep cranking some more volts in.


----------



## Ojay

so how's the perfomance guys?

1- multitasking?
2-any gpu bottleneck?


----------



## Quantum Reality

No idea yet. My OC is proving to be very troublesome. Apparently my CPU's memory controller just does not like the OC. I have backed off the FSB and upped the RAM voltage. I have just loosened memory timings.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*


What's the maximum safe operating voltage on these CPUs? I might be able to recover my overclock if I can safely keep cranking some more volts in.


1.55 is the Max I would use on any 45nm.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ojay*


so how's the perfomance guys?

1- multitasking?
2-any gpu bottleneck?


As far as performance goes, at the same clock speed they are but 5% slower than the Phenom II processors which is quite an accomplishment. As far as being a GPU Bottleneck, currently there doesn't seem to be too many games that this chip bottlenecks the GPU on. From Toms, it gets pretty good FPS in games right behind the Phenom II's.

http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/2...-GPU,1397.html


----------



## Quantum Reality

Agh this is driving me NUTS :swearing:

270 x 13 CPU at 1.45V RAM at 1.65 V 8-8-8-24 at 14something MHz and it STILL locks up during blend.

I've pulled the machine back to stock to see if it locks up during Prime95 Blend.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality* 
Agh this is driving me NUTS :swearing:

270 x 13 CPU at 1.45V RAM at 1.65 V 8-8-8-24 at 14something MHz and it STILL locks up during blend.

I've pulled the machine back to stock to see if it locks up during Prime95 Blend.

Try either bumping up the voltage of your RAM and see if that helps. If not, bump up the CPU voltage to 1.475 or 1.5 and see if it helps stability.


----------



## chew*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*


As far as I can tell, there is nothing significant to be gained by running at 3.5-3.6Ghz over 3.25Ghz other than bragging rights. I ran both SuperPi and 3dMark06 and the results were nearly identical.


I would beg to differ.

100 mhz cpu can and will knock off up to 500 points per 100 mhz depending on your card .cfg......

It makes a huge diff with a single 4870x2.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Well at stock it Prime95 blends all day every day. Gonna pull it back up and see how she rolls.

Also: Will the North Bridge VID or North Bridge Voltage help me here?


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality* 
Well at stock it Prime95 blends all day every day. Gonna pull it back up and see how she rolls.

Also: Will the North Bridge VID or North Bridge Voltage help me here?

Bump it up +.1 and see if it helps.


----------



## stetsonaw

ok, here's where i'm at right now... pretty much same place i was before, except 15c cooler at 100% burn thanks to the H50.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=822618

question for the mad geniuses here, how would i go about [successfully] putting my ram up to 1666 with my current CPU speed (3.38 on the 620)? when i try to, it either crashes or won't even pass POST.


----------



## exactopposite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*


Agh this is driving me NUTS :swearing:

270 x 13 CPU at 1.45V RAM at 1.65 V 8-8-8-24 at 14something MHz and it STILL locks up during blend.

I've pulled the machine back to stock to see if it locks up during Prime95 Blend.


what are your ht link and ram speeds?


----------



## donnhat82

x4 620 unlock l3 cache !!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=820955


----------



## scaz

Can you add me. My system is in my sig. I like the quite and cool tech, but I hit a wall at 3.44 GHz with it on. I will try to disable it and see if I can get higher. I am using 1.5 vs on the vcore all other voltages are at stock. I will do some cpu-z once I found a happy speed.

* Athlon II X4 type: Athlon II x4 620
* CPU stepping and mfg date: C2
* Revision: blank in CPU-Z?
* Clock speed: 3440Mhz
* FSB x Multi: 265 x13.0
* Vcore: 1.5
* RAM speed: I will check later
* NB speed: 1980Mhz, I will check it later
* HT Link: 1980Mhz, I will check it later
* Motherboard: ASUS M4A79XTD EVO
* Cooling method: ZALMAN 9500A 92mm
* CPU-Z validation: will upload it later
* OS: Windows 7 Pro x64


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scaz*


Can you add me. My system is in my sig. I like the quite and cool tech, but I hit a wall at 3.44 GHz with it on. I will try to disable it and see if I can get higher. I am using 1.5 vs on the vcore all other voltages are at stock. I will do some cpu-z once I found a happy speed.

* Athlon II X4 type: Athlon II x4 620
* CPU stepping and mfg date: C2
* Revision: blank in CPU-Z?
* Clock speed: 3440Mhz
* FSB x Multi: 265 x13.0
* Vcore: 1.5
* RAM speed: I will check later
* NB speed: 1980Mhz, I will check it later
* HT Link: 1980Mhz, I will check it later
* Motherboard: ASUS M4A79XTD EVO
* Cooling method: ZALMAN 9500A 92mm
* CPU-Z validation: will upload it later
* OS: Windows 7 Pro x64


Try upping the NB voltage +.1 and the HTLink volts +.1 and see if that helps over the wall. I'll add ya to the list.


----------



## stetsonaw

ugg... so this morning i got up and my box was sitting at the recovery screen







guess i gotta take care of something.

sidebar - once in a while, i'll go to reboot, whether from the BIOS or from Windows, and once it goes through the shutdown sequence, it will just turn off, and not the kind where i can just turn it back on. it's one of those where i need to flip the switch on the PSU, wait for the board lights to turn off, turn the PSU back on, then it will turn on with the power button. any suggestions?


----------



## stetsonaw

i think tonight when i go to mess with it, i'm going to use the old reset or power button wires to hook onto the CMOS Reset pins so that i just have to cross the wires instead of shoving a screwdriver in the case every time to clear it when it won't boot. having to do the latter kinda takes the fun out of it.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stetsonaw* 
ugg... so this morning i got up and my box was sitting at the recovery screen







guess i gotta take care of something.

sidebar - once in a while, i'll go to reboot, whether from the BIOS or from Windows, and once it goes through the shutdown sequence, it will just turn off, and not the kind where i can just turn it back on. it's one of those where i need to flip the switch on the PSU, wait for the board lights to turn off, turn the PSU back on, then it will turn on with the power button. any suggestions?

Make sure the connectors for the power, reset, etc are plugged in correctly into the motherboard. Mine did this for awhile and as it turned out, those connectors from the button to the board were loose. I took them off and then pushed them back on and it fixed the problem.


----------



## stetsonaw

ok, i'll give that a shot. thanks!


----------



## Zeifer

Hey Kamui, any good?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128387


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zeifer*


Hey Kamui, any good?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128387


Pretty decent overclocker from the post's I've seen using it. Only big drawback is it doesn't have an IGP but still only supports x8/x8 Crossfire. For my tastes though, you might as well get a 790FX or a 790GX motherboard though. If you don't want IGP, 790FX because it does support x16/x16 Crossfire. If you do want an IGP, 790GX. If you ever decide to go discrete, you can and it supports x8/x8 Crossfire as well. It just seems like you get more bang for your buck with the 790GX as it has pretty much all the features of the 790X plus an IGP so if you ever decide to upgrade to the next chipset, you can actually take your discrete graphics card out and use it in your new mobo and still use this one with it's IGP.

http://forums.extremeoverclocking.co...d.php?t=321404


----------



## Zeifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX* 
Pretty decent overclocker from the post's I've seen using it. Only big drawback is it doesn't have an IGP but still only supports x8/x8 Crossfire. For my tastes though, you might as well get a 790FX or a 790GX motherboard though. If you don't want IGP, 790FX because it does support x16/x16 Crossfire. If you do want an IGP, 790GX. If you ever decide to go discrete, you can and it supports x8/x8 Crossfire as well. It just seems like you get more bang for your buck with the 790GX as it has pretty much all the features of the 790X plus an IGP so if you ever decide to upgrade to the next chipset, you can actually take your discrete graphics card out and use it in your new mobo and still use this one with it's IGP.

http://forums.extremeoverclocking.co...d.php?t=321404

Well I don't plan on SLi-ing soon at all, and I wont be running more than 1 PC at a time.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zeifer* 
Well I don't plan on SLi-ing soon at all, and I wont be running more than 1 PC at a time.

Well then go for it


----------



## Zeifer

Will do. New PSU comes first though. I need to replace my dying 550w.


----------



## metal_gunjee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee* 
*Athlon II X4 Type:* Athlon II X4 630
*CPU Stepping:* (I will update this next time I take the CPU out.)
*Revision:* BL-C2
*Clock Speed:* 3640MHz
*FSB x Multi:* 260 x 14
*Vcore:* 1.52v (1.49 under full load)
*RAM Speed:* 433.3MHz (866.6 DDR) Ganged
*NB Speed:* 2600MHz (CPU-NB = 1.30v)
*HT Link:* 2340MHz (HT volt = 1.313v)
*Motherboard:* Asus M3N72-D (nForce 750a chipset)
*Cooling Method:* Air
*HSF Used:* Zalman CNPS9500AT
*24/7 CPU-Z Validation:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=818614
*Max CPU-Z Validation:* 3.8GHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=804130
*OS Used:* Windows 7 Ultimate x64 (build 7600)

Finally pulled out the CPU and reapplied the TIM so it's time to update with the stepping / date.
*AADAC AD 0917DPAW*


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee* 
Finally pulled out the CPU and reapplied the TIM so it's time to update with the stepping / date.
*AADAC AD 0917DPAW*

Nice...see if you can unlock your L3 Cache by turning on ACC in BIOS.


----------



## Zeifer

:O He got a Deneb.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Lucky bum XD

Update: 260 x 13 still crashed Prime95 blend. I really think the memory controller is probably limited to 250 x 13. I will play with the HT link and the NB speeds at 3.25 GHz to see if I can push the system a little faster.

Sucks that I spent about $40 on a heatsink for no improvement in performance.


----------



## stetsonaw

opened up a club for any other UD5P owners, see link in my sig.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stetsonaw* 
opened up a club for any other UD5P owners, see link in my sig.

Very nice.

Quantum, Try leaving only your OCZ RAM in and overclocking then and see if it's the Samsung that's the limiting factor. It should be able to get over that hump pretty easily. Did you bump up the RAM voltage, NB Volts, HTT Link Volts?


----------



## Zeifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX*


Very nice.

Quantum, Try leaving only your OCZ RAM in and overclocking then and see if it's the Samsung that's the limiting factor. It should be able to get over that hump pretty easily. Did you bump up the RAM voltage, NB Volts, HTT Link Volts?


Yeah, it's not good to mix and match RAM, seems likely it would limit OCing.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Eh.

For now it's at 252 x 13, which is probably within the limits of error of the older HSF. Alas. But it was Prime95 BLEND stable for like 5 hours.

Time to optimize this overclock with an HT link etc.


----------



## stetsonaw

think i'm gonna stick where i'm at, too much of a pain in the tail to try and go any further.


----------



## spice003

got my 630 this monday and loving it, its at 3.2 right now. will try to overclock it more later. at 3.2ghz full load is 37c, idle is around 25c. i like it more the phenom 940 i just sold. been folding for 2 days straight now.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*


got my 630 this monday and loving it, its at 3.2 right now. will try to overclock it more later. at 3.2ghz full load is 37c, idle is around 25c. i like it more the phenom 940 i just sold. been folding for 2 days straight now.


Post your CPU-Z Validation and we'll get ya added to the chart







Glad you're loving the 630. I can't wait until Amazon fixes this crap they messed up with my account and I can order my motherboard.

Also, Zeifer, Amazon just dropped the price of the Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H to $120...not sure if it will go lower but as soon as I can, I'm buying.


----------



## Zeifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX*


Post your CPU-Z Validation and we'll get ya added to the chart







Glad you're loving the 630. I can't wait until Amazon fixes this crap they messed up with my account and I can order my motherboard.

Also, Zeifer, Amazon just dropped the price of the Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H to $120...not sure if it will go lower but as soon as I can, I'm buying.


Nice. I'm messing around with my 7750 to pass the time while I save up money to order lol. I gotta get past this 3.2GHz wall.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Hey all. So, after much fiddling and whatnot here's my final CPU-Z validation. No more twiddling around for me! PHEW.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=824191

The HT link and NB speeds are both at 2268 MHz.


----------



## scaz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=824204


----------



## H-man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scaz*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=824204


That was rejected by CPU-Z.


----------



## Quantum Reality

There's been issues where CPU-Z's validator website rejects files that should be perfectly fine. In some cases it can be as simple as not running CPU-Z under an administator account or power user account, so it can't detect everything.


----------



## H-man

It happens to me when I send out too many validations in a time frame or if it is a redundant validation for the same settings for that email address. (Use F7 to save time if it is a "how fast till it will crash" run)


----------



## scaz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=824212

I had some problems getting past 3.5 GHz. I am upping my NB and HT Volts to see if that helps my overclocking.


----------



## stetsonaw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stetsonaw* 
ugg... so this morning i got up and my box was sitting at the recovery screen







guess i gotta take care of something.

sidebar - once in a while, i'll go to reboot, whether from the BIOS or from Windows, and once it goes through the shutdown sequence, it will just turn off, and not the kind where i can just turn it back on. it's one of those where i need to flip the switch on the PSU, wait for the board lights to turn off, turn the PSU back on, then it will turn on with the power button. any suggestions?

so the problem was a bad driver, windows actually fixed it! :w00t: for Win7, Fista always failed.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stetsonaw* 
think i'm gonna stick where i'm at, too much of a pain in the tail to try and go any further.

so i lied... still going...


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quick question, can anyone else edit the spreadsheet?

Added all new information into the spreadsheet as well


----------



## stetsonaw

no permission bro


----------



## spice003

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=824231


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spice003* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=824231

Are you on stock cooling?


----------



## spice003

no using a TRUE


----------



## stetsonaw

that's it! i'm done! ugg... can't get any higher, i just wanted 3.4!! poop!

Stock Bench ~ 5659 from Geekbench
3.38Ghz Bench ~ 7294 from Geekbench

Numbers (final answer







)
** Athlon II X4 type:* Athlon II x4 620
** CPU stepping and mfg date:* CACYC AC 0933CPMW
** Revision:* 00100F52h
** Clock speed:* 3379.95Mhz (so we'll call it 3380







)
** FSB x Multi:* 260 x 13.0
** Vcore:* 1.425
** RAM speed:* DDR3 1600 @ 1387 (9-8-8-24-2T)
** NB speed:* 2600Mhz
** HT Link:* 2600Mhz
** Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
** Cooling method:* Water (Corsair H50)
** CPU-Z validation:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=824292
** OS:* Windows 7 Ultimate x64


----------



## Quantum Reality

Seems like our CPUs often hit a wall around 3.3-ish GHz. If that's so then it's down to the memory controller because I was able to get the CPU up to over 3.6 GHz as long as I did nothing that required a lot of memory operations. But as soon as I hit it with Prime95 blend, BAM!

So I guess the Ninja may not have been so helpful for my current overclock project but it should handle a C3 stepping Phenom rather well when I upgrade next year.


----------



## stetsonaw

made a sig link...

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[CENTER][URL="http://tinyurl.com/yf8ckxs"]:bike:[B][COLOR=Green]Athlon II X4 OC[/COLOR][/B]:wheee:[/URL]

[/CODE]


----------



## Quantum Reality

And here's what it looks like. I added "Club" to the sig, BTW. Also tweaked where the terminating URL cancellation tag went.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Hey all, some more benchies.

Vantage barfed with a DX error and I thought oh crud, so I bumped the North Bridge up by 0.1V and it seemed to fix things. So here's my results along with a cache & mem from Everest.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Very nice benches Quantum...I can't wait until I get a mobo.

I added everyone's posts into the spreadsheet thus far andupdated with Sig Tag.


----------



## stetsonaw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality* 
And here's what it looks like. I added "Club" to the sig, BTW. Also tweaked where the terminating URL cancellation tag went.

lol, thanks for the fix, although i was intending OC to mean "Owner's Club", but "OverClocker's Club" works too!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX* 
Very nice benches Quantum...I can't wait until I get a mobo.

I added everyone's posts into the spreadsheet thus far andupdated with Sig Tag.

awesome. thanks for the boost!


----------



## stetsonaw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX*


*See If Your Chip Unlocks L3*

Okay we finally have confirmation on how to see if your Athlon II X4 will unlock L3 cache or not. When you look at the physical CPU, you'll see the following information on it:

Model #
Stepping/Revision #
Serial #

On the Stepping, if yours starts with XXDXX, you have a Propus core and thus no L3 cache to unlock. If yours starts with XXCXX, you have a Deneb core and thus a chance to unlock the L3 cache if you can keep it stable.


So according to this, I have a Deneb... I have ACC set to auto and no L3, do i need to turn it on and change the core settings to unlock L3?

also, not that i don't trust or believe you, what's the source of this info?


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stetsonaw*


So according to this, I have a Deneb... I have ACC set to auto and no L3, do i need to turn it on and change the core settings to unlock L3?

also, not that i don't trust or believe you, what's the source of this info?


http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/60...-l3-cache.html

It was posted here with that information


----------



## stetsonaw

ooh, another thought for the spreadsheet... after the stepping info can you put a column for L3 unlock y/n?


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stetsonaw* 
ooh, another thought for the spreadsheet... after the stepping info can you put a column for L3 unlock y/n?

Sure


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *donnhat82* 
x4 620 unlock l3 cache !!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=820955

Can you post your system specs so I can add you to the list?


----------



## hermitmaster

** Athlon II X4 type:* Athlon II x4 620
* * CPU stepping and mfg date:* CACYC AC 0933CPMW
* * Revision:* blank in CPU-Z?
* * Clock speed:* 3250Mhz
* * FSB x Multi:* 250 x13.0
** Vcore:* 1.328
** RAM speed:* DDR3 1333 @ 1333Mhz
* * NB speed:* 2500Mhz
** HT Link:* 2000Mhz
** Motherboard:* ASRock M3A785GMH/128M
* * Cooling method:* Air
* * CPU-Z validation:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=812496
* * OS:* Windows 7 Pro x64

I decided to drop back down to 250 x 13.0 for stability and switched back to an air cooler. Unfortunately the pump on the H50 was louder than I expected.


----------



## stetsonaw

^^you're crazy! i can barely hear mine (i have 7 fans though too, 8 if you count my vid card







)


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stetsonaw* 
^^you're crazy! i can barely hear mine (i have 7 fans though too, 8 if you count my vid card







)

I'm with you...i've got a lot of fans and I hear every one of them but it doesn't bother me.


----------



## donnhat82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX*


Can you post your system specs so I can add you to the list?



* Athlon II X4 type: Athlon II x4 620
* CPU stepping and mfg date: code 0936 epaw
* Revision: blank in CPU-Z?
* Clock speed: 3250Mhz
* FSB x Multi: 250 x13.0
* Vcore: 1.28
* RAM speed: DDR2 800
* NB speed: 2500Mhz
* HT Link: 2000Mhz
* Motherboard: Jetway Ma3-79GDG Combo
* Cooling method: WC
* CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=825939
* OS: Windows XP Sp3


----------



## KamuiRSX

Thx...added info to spreadsheet. What water block are you using?


----------



## stetsonaw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stetsonaw*


that's it! i'm done! ugg... can't get any higher, i just wanted 3.4!! poop!

Stock Bench ~ 5659 from Geekbench
3.38Ghz Bench ~ 7294 from Geekbench

Numbers (final answer







)
** Athlon II X4 type:* Athlon II x4 620
** CPU stepping and mfg date:* CACYC AC 0933CPMW
** Revision:* 00100F52h
** Clock speed:* 3379.95Mhz (so we'll call it 3380







)
** FSB x Multi:* 260 x 13.0
** Vcore:* 1.425
** RAM speed:* DDR3 1600 @ 1387 (9-8-8-24-2T)
** NB speed:* 2600Mhz
** HT Link:* 2600Mhz
** Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
** Cooling method:* Water (Corsair H50)
** CPU-Z validation:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=824292
** OS:* Windows 7 Ultimate x64


FINALLY GOT 3.4ghz!! just couldn't stop. couldn't get my computer to boot after turning EC to hybrid, so no L3 for me even though i have a Deneb









Updates:
New Bench @ 3.41ghz ~ 7363 from Geekbench
Clock Speed: 3405.8Mhz (So we'll call it 3.41ghz







)
Ram Speed: 1397.6 (9-8-8-20-2T)
NB: 2620mhz
HT: 2620
Mobo: Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P
CPU-Z: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=826016


----------



## Quantum Reality

Awesome!







It seems like there's a definite MHz wall for a lot of our CPUs at 3.3 to 3.4 GHz. I probably just got one of the average CPUs; not complaining, getting 3.26 GHz for the price of 2.6 is still nice, especially as my Ninja does at least keep the CPU cooler as well.


----------



## stetsonaw

its weird, i can watch my cpu clock bounce from 3390-3418, but running stable at 33c idle/43-45c 100% load. i actually turned my fsb up to 263, but didn't update here as i'll prolly tweak it more tomorrow. but yeah, seems like a will, but i'm making a few dents in it


----------



## smash_mouth01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stetsonaw* 
que? the ud5p won't do 16x/16x crossfire? oh well, wasn't planning on it anyway.

i modified the case so that i could mount the side fan, so now i just have more speed holes!

On another note, i have all fans except for the intake for the H50 set up as exhaust, would it be a better idea to set up the front or side as an intake?

The Gigabyte GA-MA790FX/T-UD5p has both pcie slots running in full 16x, it the 780/790x that's 8x 8x.
*I retract this statement*


----------



## Ojay

Quote:

Speaking of non-nominal modes, we should say a few words about overclocking. We easily managed to raise frequency up to 3.8 GHz, a typical result for most tested processors -- Athlon II and Phenom II. However, we know that the real stumbling block for overclocking is a 64-bit operating system (and a motherboard in some cases), so it's practically always possible to start up a 32-bit operating system at frequencies higher by 100-200 MHz.
http://ixbtlabs.com/articles3/cpu/am...x4-620-p4.html


----------



## Quantum Reality

Well, I'll be dipped.


----------



## stetsonaw

well that explains a lot!


----------



## donnhat82

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX* 
Thx...added info to spreadsheet. What water block are you using?

Water cooler


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *donnhat82*


Water cooler










So the name/model of your block is "Water cooler"


----------



## Zeifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX*


So the name/model of your block is "Water cooler"


Mine's "Air cooler".


----------



## stetsonaw

keeps going and going and going and... i'm at 3.418 for today, we'll see what tomorrow brings. don't feel like playin today.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stetsonaw*


keeps going and going and going and... i'm at 3.418 for today, we'll see what tomorrow brings. don't feel like playin today.


lol you're an overclocking machine


----------



## stetsonaw

hehe, i try


----------



## metal_gunjee

I've been toying around XP all day and decided to run some 3dmark06. I was thinking that I've never noticed anyone elses benches so I posted mine wondering if I'm doing any good here.








Of course your opinions and/or criticism is welcome. Oh and by the way I pushed the HT link up to 2600MHz and it's running smooth as ever.

I'll have the 2nd 9800GT set up in SLI in around a week or so after I get my hands on my new power supply and vga cooler. Hoping for a nice boost after that!


----------



## KamuiRSX

Hey Zeifer or anyone that potentially wants an Athlon II X4 620 or 630,

http://www.overclock.net/online-deal...ml#post7662475


----------



## stetsonaw

anyone know if i need to turn "Halt" off to be able to boot in hybrid mode for unlocking L3?


----------



## Quantum Reality

No idea.

BTW ewiz is sketchy. I saw some complaints recently about ewiz's business practices.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality* 
No idea.

BTW ewiz is sketchy. I saw some complaints recently about ewiz's business practices.

I ordered my 630 from them and it arrived just fine. They do call to confirm your payment if you do pay by Credit Card but as a security measure, I'm fine with that. This time though, I just paid via Paypal because you get to file a paypal dispute if you do have any problems.

There's others on resellerratings that have great experiences with them, and then there's others who have bad...just like pretty much any etailer.

http://www.resellerratings.com/store/eWiz

8.54 Out of 10 for a 6 month rating

Hell if you read through their bad reviews, most of them deal with products being Out of Stock. The only other bad review on the first page was dealing with a broken netbook which one would have to wonder about. Generally most places have a 14 days policy or something short regarding netbooks, laptops, desktops, etc. that are sold and if any problems after that, you go through the actual manufacturer. Usually this is done to cut down on costs on their end.

The only thing I can see as being a problem is on their returns informations it says that defective parts returned for a refund are subject to a restocking fee but that's gotta be a mistake. You can't restock a defective item otherwise that means you knowingly sell defective items. By definition, a restocking fee is a fee that is charged when you have to restock the item that left your possession and is now back in your possession. Newegg tried that crap with me one time...they charged me a 15% restocking fee when I sent a DVD Drive back that chewed up my CD's and DVD's...once I realized it, I called them back and went ape**** on them wondering why am I paying for them to restock something that doesn't work.....then I asked if they sold me something that didn't work...about the 6th question, I got put through to a supervisor who gave me all my money back.


----------



## KamuiRSX

I just ordered my Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H motherboard and it should be here in a few days...i'm excited that I'll finally be able to use my processor hehe. Although I am running into some other troubles but I'm working on those...need at least a PSU and HDD. I might try and sell that other Apevia X-Navigator Aluminum case I have for some extra cash to buy another case.


----------



## donnhat82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX*


So the name/model of your block is "Water cooler"


oh,wc ,make in country's friend,he do it himseft


----------



## Zeifer

Sorry Kamui...I ordered the X3. Don't hate me.


----------



## stetsonaw

GET OUT OF OUR THREAD THEN!! :swearing:

j/k


----------



## Zeifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stetsonaw*


GET OUT OF OUR THREAD THEN!! :swearing:

j/k










You'll be sad if my X3 is a Deneb and I outclock you guys with a 4th core and/or L3 cache. xD


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zeifer*


You'll be sad if my X3 is a Deneb and I outclock you guys with a 4th core and/or L3 cache. xD


Maybe


----------



## Zeifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX*


Maybe










So we're still friends, right?


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zeifer*


So we're still friends, right?










lol just not OC friends hehe jk







I hope you can get pretty high in your OC







Let me know if you do get a deneb though.


----------



## stetsonaw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zeifer*


You'll be sad if my X3 is a Deneb and I outclock you guys with a 4th core and/or L3 cache. xD


 true, but how would i know since you're banned from this thread?


----------



## chew*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zeifer* 
You'll be sad if my X3 is a Deneb and I outclock you guys with a 4th core and/or L3 cache. xD

Challenge accepted........


----------



## H-man

Mine unlocks to a deneb, I need more volts to the cpu nb though.


----------



## stetsonaw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chew** 
Challenge accepted........

lol, this should be good


----------



## stetsonaw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Idiot* 
Mine unlocks to a deneb, I need more volts to the cpu nb though.

did you do the EC=hybrid and ACC=auto to do this? i cannot for the life of me get mine going!!


----------



## H-man

I'm still tweaking it, I have gotten a 9c error, and for gaming 3.4x3>2.6x4. (Well it was a $99 cpu, so I'm happy, I want a maniac high though)


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Idiot* 
Mine unlocks to a deneb, I need more volts to the cpu nb though.

Which chip do you have? lol you're talking about the 710...we're talking about the 435 over the 620 and 630


----------



## stetsonaw

true, but it should be the same principles to unlock the cores/L3... Denebness


----------



## Zeifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chew** 
Challenge accepted........

Don't get ahead of yourself there.







It might not be a Deneb. *prays it is*


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stetsonaw*


true, but it should be the same principles to unlock the cores/L3... Denebness










Yeah except he only has to unlock the core







He's already got the L3


----------



## Quantum Reality

Kind of annoyed my stepping is the real Propus and not the lobotomized Deneb :swearing:

Oh well, lack of L3 hasn't hurt me too badly for what I do.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*


Kind of annoyed my stepping is the real Propus and not the lobotomized Deneb :swearing:

Oh well, lack of L3 hasn't hurt me too badly for what I do.










You and me both but ah well it will still be great


----------



## Quantum Reality

Y'all will hate me now, though; I'm being swayed to the i7 side! AGH!


----------



## H-man

Don't go to the dark side, their cookies are burnt!


----------



## Quantum Reality

It is true though, that the AM3 has a lot of legroom still to move and I have a very good setup on which to base a new Phenom. It's just that I've come into eventual possession of a P6T mobo (long story. The short of it is that I get it in a week or two) and I'm undecided about whether to pass it on to my brother or keep it.


----------



## Zeifer

Once you go Intel, you'll never come back to AMD.

This is because you go into massive debt buying an i7 and can't afford an AMD anymore.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zeifer*


Once you go Intel, you'll never come back to AMD.

This is because you go into massive debt buying an i7 and can't afford an AMD anymore.


Amen to that







And if your processor burns out, you'll spend 2 weeks *****ing at Intel to find out that what they are saying when they are talking to you is "we're Intel and you can suck it







"


----------



## CDub07

* Athlon II X4-620
* CPU stepping-CACYC AC 0933
* Revision not shown in CPUZ
* Clock speed-3.31GHz
* FSB x Multi-255x13
* Vcore-1.312v
* RAM speed-1020mhz
* NB speed-2040mhz
* HT Link-2040mhz
* Motherboard-Gigabyte MA785GM-US2H
* Cooling method-Air(stock fan)
* HSF Used or Water Block(stock)
* CPU-Z validation would also be nice-http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=832755
* OS Used-Windows Vista Home 32bit


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CDub07*


* Athlon II X4-620
* CPU stepping-CACYC AC 0933
* Revision not shown in CPUZ
* Clock speed-3.31GHz
* FSB x Multi-255x13
* Vcore-1.312v
* RAM speed-1020mhz
* NB speed-2040mhz
* HT Link-2040mhz
* Motherboard-Gigabyte MA785GM-US2H
* Cooling method-Air(stock fan)
* HSF Used or Water Block(stock)
* CPU-Z validation would also be nice-http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=832755
* OS Used-Windows Vista Home 32bit


Added ya to the spreadsheet. Also add [/img] after .gif in your sig to make it display the image.


----------



## stetsonaw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CDub07*


* Athlon II X4-620
* CPU stepping-CACYC AC 0933
* Revision not shown in CPUZ
* Clock speed-3.31GHz
* FSB x Multi-255x13
* Vcore-1.312v
* RAM speed-1020mhz
* NB speed-2040mhz
* HT Link-2040mhz
* Motherboard-Gigabyte MA785GM-US2H
* Cooling method-Air(stock fan)
* HSF Used or Water Block(stock)
* CPU-Z validation would also be nice-http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=832755
* OS Used-Windows Vista Home 32bit


dude, you've got the same stepping and date code as me, possibly a Deneb with locked L3. nice numbers btw.


----------



## Zeifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stetsonaw* 
dude, you've got the same stepping and date code as me, possibly a Deneb with locked L3. nice numbers btw.

No, his is a natural born Propus. The third letter in the stepping is a C. D is for Deneb.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zeifer*


No, his is a natural born Propus. The third letter in the stepping is a C. D is for Deneb.










Backwards

D = Propus
C = Deneb


----------



## stetsonaw

^^ what he said. the fourth link (i think) in his list of L3 links on the first page confirms this.


----------



## hermitmaster

I managed to get 100% stable with AMD Cool n' Quiet enabled. The temps would be lower, but I have my CPU fan set to idle at 20% (700 RPM) and my PC is quite silent now, the loudest component is the PSU.


----------



## Quantum Reality

It's amazing how so many of these guys will hit 3.25 GHz without even breaking a sweat. And I bet the OC compensates well for the lack of Phenom-level performance. Has anyone done a straight up comparison of Phenom II X4s and OCed Athlon II X4s?


----------



## CDub07

Til i can get a new heatsink i have mine running at 3.31GHz on 1.28-1.3v to the core.

Also im new to this forum and have been wondering how do u insert pictures like that?


----------



## stetsonaw

^^would like to see that!


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CDub07* 
Til i can get a new heatsink i have mine running at 3.31GHz on 1.28-1.3v to the core.

Also im new to this forum and have been wondering how do u insert pictures like that?

Click "Go Advanced" and then go to "Manage Attachments". Easy-peasy.


----------



## CDub07

Ok here is my proof. Sorry its just a desktop pic. Forgot i didn't install photoshop and had to use paint.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CDub07*


Ok here is my proof. Sorry its just a desktop pic. Forgot i didn't install photoshop and had to use paint.


That's not quite what I meant. In CPU-Z, submit the validation and it will give you a link. Paste that link


----------



## CDub07

Sorry didn't know u updated everytime i try something crazy.









Also at 53c at load. Think i can hit 260x13 without going over 60.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=837115








(Scratch-B/S happened during test. Did boot and run for about 45mins) Testing right now for a 1.264 vcore at 255x13. I couldn't go higher at 1.3v so thought how low can i go.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CDub07*


Sorry didn't know u updated everytime i try something crazy.









Also at 53c at load. Think i can hit 260x13 without going over 60.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=837115








(Scratch-B/S happened during test. Did boot and run for about 45mins) Testing right now for a 1.264 vcore at 255x13. I couldn't go higher at 1.3v so thought how low can i go.


Not too bad and you're still using the stock cooler?


----------



## Zeifer

Are you ready for this, Kamui?

3.4GHz on air on my X3, with the 4th core enabled. 1.425v. Unfortunately, I didn't get a Deneb.

Your move.









Update: 3.6GHz.


----------



## CDub07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX* 
Not too bad and you're still using the stock cooler?

Yes. The Highest overclock i managed to achieve on stock vcore/heatsink is 3.38GHz but it went to 60c but was stable. This cpu is badass and with proper cooler i think i can hit 3.8GHz on it. Have to wait til next week til i get paid to get a new cooler and get rising to the top. Using the software that came with my motherboard, it says im only drawing 80 watts on *LOAD* which to me is insane.


----------



## Alpha_project

* Athlon II X4 type: Athlon II x4 620
* CPU stepping and mfg date: 2 , date ??
* Revision: blank in CPU-Z?
* Clock speed: 3418.9 MHz
* FSB x Multi: 263 x13.0
* Vcore: 1.392
* RAM speed: G.Skill DDR3 1333
* NB speed: 2104Mhz
* HT Link: 2103Mhz
* Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
* Cooling method: Xigmatek HDT-S963
* CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=838943
* OS: Windows 7 Ultimate x64


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zeifer* 
Are you ready for this, Kamui?

3.4GHz on air on my X3, with the 4th core enabled. 1.425v. Unfortunately, I didn't get a Deneb.

Your move.









Update: 3.6GHz.









Well my board ships on Monday from Amazon...I'm thinking I should have enrolled in Prime and got the free upgrade to 2 day shipping now but ah well. I'll be looking to top that so keep your finger crossed









Added info the spreadsheet.


----------



## Zeifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX*


Well my board ships on Monday from Amazon...I'm thinking I should have enrolled in Prime and got the free upgrade to 2 day shipping now but ah well. I'll be looking to top that so keep your finger crossed









Added info the spreadsheet.


Cue epic music for an overclocking showdown?

I'm currently stuck at 3.63GHz, though...for now.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Nice work!







Glad to hear AMD is really putting these things out with a lot of headroom. I've got no complaints.


----------



## ocnf

Hi , I am new here.Not sure whether here's the right place to ask , sorry if isn't.









I plan to upgrade from my Athlon x2 4000+ 2.1Ghz to Athlon x4 620 2.6 Ghz , is it a big jump of performance upgrade ? .I am not much an overclocker but just hope to have a faster processor speed on some application.VMware , video converting , Photoshop CS3 and etc.
Some games such as C&C3 able to build 200 units without much lag of frame rate drops to 10fps.

Anyone who own x4 620 without OC can roughly show some speed example on application or games ?
Some newbie question on Overclock , lets say an Athlon x4 620 2.6 Ghz OC to 2.8Ghz .Can it compete with Athlon x4 630 2.8 Ghz stock ?

Thank you very much


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocnf* 
Hi , I am new here.Not sure whether here's the right place to ask , sorry if isn't.









I plan to upgrade from my Athlon x2 4000+ 2.1Ghz to Athlon x4 620 2.6 Ghz , is it a big jump of performance upgrade ? .I am not much an overclocker but just hope to have a faster processor speed on some application.VMware , video converting , Photoshop CS3 and etc.
Some games such as C&C3 able to build 200 units without much lag of frame rate drops to 10fps.

Anyone who own x4 620 without OC can roughly show some speed example on application or games ?
Some newbie question on Overclock , lets say an Athlon x4 620 2.6 Ghz OC to 2.8Ghz .Can it compete with Athlon x4 630 2.8 Ghz stock ?

Thank you very much









Well yes...take a look at these charts

=on&prod[1234]=on]This one compares the 6400+ Black Edition chip (top AM2 Chip) and your 4000+

=on&prod[2275]=on]Now this one compares the 6400+ with the 9950

=on&prod[2625]=on]And this one compares the 9950 with the 620

Unfortunately there's no a direct comparison but as you can tell...the 6400+ beats your chip significantly, then 9950 beats it and the 620 beats it. At stock speeds it will be pretty great for you. If you do decide to give OC'ing a chance, it will shoot up to 3.2Ghz easily.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Let's put it this way, the X4 620 stomps all over any piddly AM2 xx00+ CPU with cleats.

And then drives over it with a bulldozer.


----------



## Bunneh

@ocnf

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/default.aspx?p=106&p2=38
4045e vs 620

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/default.aspx?p=106&p2=35
4600+ vs 620


----------



## brightico

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CDub07* 
Yes. The Highest overclock i managed to achieve on stock vcore/heatsink is 3.38GHz but it went to 60c but was stable. This cpu is badass and with proper cooler i think i can hit 3.8GHz on it. Have to wait til next week til i get paid to get a new cooler and get rising to the top. Using the software that came with my motherboard, it says im only drawing 80 watts on *LOAD* which to me is insane.

I think we have the same mobo and cpu and I'm new to overclocking. So, I was wondering if you could tell me what your MIT settings are in your BIOS. I'd also like to know what your FSB/DRAM is too.

At the moment my system seems stable but, I'm not sure if I have the memory and multipliers set to get optimum performance out of my system. 3.25Ghz is about as high as I want to go right now. Under load at this setting my processor heats up to about 57C max on stock cooling when running multiple Orthos programs. (I actually got it to hit 59C on all cores but, that is still well under the kill range for this chip)

I don't want to push my memory too high either, I'd like to keep the frequency around 400mhz like I have it now but, should I be worried about the FSB/DRAM at 3:5.

* Athlon II X4 type: Athlon II x4 620
* CPU stepping: 2
* CPU mfg date: none listed
* Revision: none listed
* Clock speed: 3250.1 MHz
* FSB x Multi: 250x13
* Vcore: 1.39 in CPUID
* RAM speed: Crucial PC2-6400 (400Mhz)
* NB speed: 2000Mhz
* HT Link: 2000Mhz
* Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H
* Cooling method: Stock Cooler
* CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=840939
* OS: Windows 7 Ultimate _Signature Edition_ X64

Below is my MIT settings in BIOS and CPUz readouts.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brightico*


I think we have the same mobo and cpu and I'm new to overclocking. So, I was wondering if you could tell me what your MIT settings are in your BIOS. I'd also like to know what your FSB/DRAM is too.

At the moment my system seems stable but, I'm not sure if I have the memory and multipliers set to get optimum performance out of my system. 3.25Ghz is about as high as I want to go right now. Under load at this setting my processor heats up to about 57C max on stock cooling when running multiple Orthos programs.

I don't want to push my memory too high either, I'd like to keep the frequency around 400mhz like I have it now but, should I be worried about the FSB/DRAM at 3:5.

* Athlon II X4 type: Athlon II x4 620
* CPU stepping: 2 
* CPU mfg date: none listed
* Revision: none listed
* Clock speed: 3250.1 MHz
* FSB x Multi: 250x13
* Vcore: 1.39 in CPUID
* RAM speed: Crucial PC2-6400 (400Mhz)
* NB speed: 2000Mhz
* HT Link: 2000Mhz
* Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H
* Cooling method: Stock Cooler
* CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=840939
* OS: Windows 7 Ultimate _Signature Edition_ X64

Below is my MIT settings in BIOS and CPUz readouts.


Added you to the spreadsheet. Don't forget to add your system specs to your profile using this link.

http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem


----------



## brightico

Thanks KamuiRSX, I'll update my profile before I go to bed.

Running my first tests with Prime95 X64 build for windows. Damn, this test really pushes things, I'm hitting about 69C with Prime95 so looks like I'll be taking this bad boy down a few notches. I think I'll shoot for about 3Ghz and see how that does.

Time to get a new fan.

What's a good fan for a small case for an X4?


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brightico* 
Thanks KamuiRSX, I'll update my profile before I go to bed.

Running my first tests with Prime95 X64 build for windows. Damn, this test really pushes things, I'm hitting about 69C with Prime95 so looks like I'll be taking this bad boy down a few notches. I think I'll shoot for about 3Ghz and see how that does.

Time to get a new fan.

What's a good fan for a small case for an X4?

How small is the case? A pretty good small fan is always the Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185125


----------



## Quantum Reality

If I go i7 I'll sell my scythe ninja mini to anyone on this thread who wants to upgrade from the stock cooler.


----------



## brightico

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX*


How small is the case? A pretty good small fan is always the Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185125


Thanks for the link, that fan should fit my case. It's a mid tower case but is very wide and the mobo has quite a bit of room around the cpu. Looks like it comes with MX-1 thermal compound.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brightico*


Thanks for the link, that fan should fit my case. It's a mid tower case but is very wide and the mobo has quite a bit of room around the cpu. Looks like it comes with MX-1 thermal compound.


Anytime. Also, any of the Thermaltake Orbs or mini orbs will work as well.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality* 
X4 620 stomps all over any piddly AM2 xx00+ CPU with cleats.

And then drives over it with a bulldozer.

Oh BURN!

I think i may be joining you guys soon i if i can find one of these 640's or possibly a 620 used...anyone tried out 1.55+vcore


----------



## Zeifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


Oh BURN!

I think i may be joining you guys soon i if i can find one of these 640's or possibly a 620 used...anyone tried out 1.55+vcore










I hope you mean 630, unless AMD did a stealth release of a new AII X4. >_>

I'm also sad that I can't outclock chew* with my unlocked X3. I need to get water cooling.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs*


Oh BURN!

I think i may be joining you guys soon i if i can find one of these 640's or possibly a 620 used...anyone tried out 1.55+vcore










Well if you're in the US, I posted a deal for the Athlon II X4 630 for $103 which is the cheapest price it's been at currently. However, I believe it expires tomorrow but there should be another deal on it soon and I'll post that one up and make sure it's posted in here as well for any newcomers. These chips do some great thing. Great for a backup rig or people that want to replace their power hungry mains


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brightico* 
Thanks KamuiRSX, I'll update my profile before I go to bed.

Running my first tests with Prime95 X64 build for windows. Damn, this test really pushes things, I'm hitting about 69C with Prime95 so looks like I'll be taking this bad boy down a few notches. I think I'll shoot for about 3Ghz and see how that does.

Time to get a new fan.

What's a good fan for a small case for an X4?

Try lowering your vcore, it's usually possible to get 3.25Ghz stable on ~1.325 volts. Also check to see what your CPU fan settings are at in the bios, to get any effective cooling the fan needs to idle at 70%.


----------



## CDub07

Do u really need 1.39V to run at that speed? Im running 1.28v @3.31GHz but at load im only using 80 watts. And unless u oc ur memory ur FSB/Ram will only get worse.


----------



## Quantum Reality

... and if I go i7 or Phenom I'll also sell my Athlon II X4 though it's nothing too special, being as most of the CPUs seem to hit 3.25 GHz without trouble.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*


... and if I go i7 or Phenom I'll also sell my Athlon II X4 though it's nothing too special, being as most of the CPUs seem to hit 3.25 GHz without trouble.










Everyday with this going i7....go Phenom 2. Then you won't have to buy a new motherboard...all you'll need is the CPU


----------



## Quantum Reality

BUT IT CALLS MY NAME. It's *evil* I tell you. It whispers to me, "Don't worry about the push pins, overclock me to 4 GHz on air!"

















PS. Guys? Just put the Ath II X4 up for sale. See here.


----------



## Zeifer

Don't go into the darkness!


----------



## ocnf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX*


Well yes...take a look at these charts

=on&prod[1234]=on]This one compares the 6400+ Black Edition chip (top AM2 Chip) and your 4000+

=on&prod[2275]=on]Now this one compares the 6400+ with the 9950

=on&prod[2625]=on]And this one compares the 9950 with the 620

Unfortunately there's no a direct comparison but as you can tell...the 6400+ beats your chip significantly, then 9950 beats it and the 620 beats it. At stock speeds it will be pretty great for you. If you do decide to give OC'ing a chance, it will shoot up to 3.2Ghz easily.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*


Let's put it this way, the X4 620 stomps all over any piddly AM2 xx00+ CPU with cleats.

And then drives over it with a bulldozer.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bunneh*


@ocnf

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/default.aspx?p=106&p2=38
4045e vs 620

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/default.aspx?p=106&p2=35
4600+ vs 620


Thanks for the review







.Not sure about overclock , but I'd like to know about some games performances.Example , Supreme Commander and C&C general and 3 (units build until frame rate drop).

Thank you


----------



## CDub07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality* 
... and if I go i7 or Phenom I'll also sell my Athlon II X4 though it's nothing too special, being as most of the CPUs seem to hit 3.25 GHz without trouble.









Who can't hit 3.8GHz on a Phenom II X4 with out any trouble? I got the athlon IIX4 for the cost per core and when i get there to laugh at the ppl who spent $70+ more to get 3.8GHz when i did it on my cheaper Athlon II X4.


----------



## Quantum Reality

My Athlon II X4 can hit 3.6 GHz if I do nothing to affect the memory controller.

But as soon as I need to invoke memory operations, bam, it crashes.

So in effect these things hit a wall of around 3.2, 3.3 GHz especially on 64-bit OSes. And blasted if I'm going back to Vista 32-bit just so I can squeeze out 300 extra MHz.


----------



## Zeifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*


My Athlon II X4 can hit 3.6 GHz if I do nothing to affect the memory controller.

But as soon as I need to invoke memory operations, bam, it crashes.

So in effect these things hit a wall of around 3.2, 3.3 GHz especially on 64-bit OSes. And blasted if I'm going back to Vista 32-bit just so I can squeeze out 300 extra MHz.


Yet I can clock my Athlon II 435 X3 to 3.6GHz with the 4th core unlocked at 1.475v without problems? >_>

3.7GHz gives me issues though.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Every CPU's different. People seem to keep forgetting this when they overclock. Unless, as someone once said, you have the _exact_ detals of the circuitry all in front of you and can calculate exactly what the breakdown point is past which the silicon part will not be stable, then *the best you can do is statistically evaluate the chances of overclockability*.

Bottom line: Your anecdotal evidence is not proof of a general trend.

In fact, statistically it's looking a lot more like, from polling this thread, that 3.25 GHz seems to be where the average overclock is reached with an Athlon II manufactured with a stock speed of 2.6 or 2.7 GHz.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocnf* 
Thanks for the review







.Not sure about overclock , but I'd like to know about some games performances.Example , Supreme Commander and C&C general and 3 (units build until frame rate drop).

Thank you

Well these processors run Crysis and Crysis Warhead pretty decently with a good graphics card so you're covered there


----------



## Zeifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX* 
Well these processors run Crysis and Crysis Warhead pretty decently with a good graphics card so you're covered there









I could run Crysis on my processor for an idea. xD

Also, Kamui. Hurry the hell up, we need some OC competition!


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zeifer* 
I could run Crysis on my processor for an idea. xD

Also, Kamui. Hurry the hell up, we need some OC competition!

lol my board shipped yesterday from KY so here's hoping it gets here in the next 3 days before Thanksgiving and then I can get it up and running.


----------



## Zeifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX* 
lol my board shipped yesterday from KY so here's hoping it gets here in the next 3 days before Thanksgiving and then I can get it up and running.

Not fast enough!


----------



## Quantum Reality

Yeah! Get out and push!


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX* 
Well if you're in the US, I posted a deal for the Athlon II X4 630 for $103 which is the cheapest price it's been at currently. However, I believe it expires tomorrow but there should be another deal on it soon and I'll post that one up and make sure it's posted in here as well for any newcomers. These chips do some great thing. Great for a backup rig or people that want to replace their power hungry mains









Yeah i will probably wait for black friday and see what shows up...the Athlon X4's are really more than i want to spend on my secondary rig alone but i may just make the jump


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
Yeah i will probably wait for black friday and see what shows up...the Athlon X4's are really more than i want to spend on my secondary rig alone but i may just make the jump

Well BF will bring you nothing







Possibly Cyber Monday but we shall see how that goes. $100 on a Quad Core isn't that bad though.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Reminder: I am selling my Athlon II CPU.


----------



## ocnf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX* 
Well these processors run Crysis and Crysis Warhead pretty decently with a good graphics card so you're covered there










I dont know much about crysis , maybe fps is less cpu usage like counter strike.
As I know , I tried playing with Command & conquer Generals an old game , it starting to get lag and slow when I have more than 2 alliance or 4 player together.The more unit I create the more slower.Using x2 2.1 Ghz 4000+ back then.1024x768 resolution , and my graphic card gpu not even 10% usage staying below 9%
If it's possible , hoping to know about strategy game which use cpu intensively as a benchmark.

Thank you


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocnf* 
I dont know much about crysis , maybe fps is less cpu usage like counter strike.
As I know , I tried playing with Command & conquer Generals an old game , it starting to get lag and slow when I have more than 2 alliance or 4 player together.The more unit I create the more slower.Using x2 2.1 Ghz 4000+ back then.1024x768 resolution , and my graphic card gpu not even 10% usage staying below 9%
If it's possible , hoping to know about strategy game which use cpu intensively as a benchmark.

Thank you









Okay Crysis is the one of the hardest games your system can really run....the thing requires basically insane CPU/GPU requirements to be ran at ultra high.

Also, so FedEx Smartpost is the stupidest thing I've ever seen..now my Item shipped out of Lexington KY, which is about 2 and a half hours literally from my house. So instead of shipping the item to me...it goes to FedEx's center in Atlanta, GA...so instead of shipping it to me...they shipped it through my city (literally...it was driven down to GA and you have to take 75 South all the way) to take it 4 hours from me....to bring it right the hell back to me.....


----------



## Zeifer

Dragon Age: Origins is a beast of a game on your CPU. I was up to like 51C while playing it.


----------



## stetsonaw

i was told farcry2 will stress the crap out of it too... i was getting over 200fps on counterstrike though







that was with everything maxxed out on my graphics card and everything maxxed out in game with the exception of AA, which was at x2 in game, x4 & x8 dropped me down below 100fps.


----------



## hermitmaster

Update:
L3 unlock: No
NB Voltage: 1.200


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*


Update:
L3 unlock: No
NB Voltage: 1.200


Added


----------



## atalkingbear

It's my first time overclocking, and I was wondering if you could all help me out?

I have the X4 620, and going off of the chart on the first page, would a clock of 3250Mhz be a good goal? Any articles that can help me out on what to do step by step? My google results seem vague - there doesn't seem to be a detailed instructions list.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *atalkingbear*


It's my first time overclocking, and I was wondering if you could all help me out?

I have the X4 620, and going off of the chart on the first page, would a clock of 3250Mhz be a good goal? Any articles that can help me out on what to do step by step? My google results seem vague - there doesn't seem to be a detailed instructions list.


Essentially, the easiest way to overclock is to go into your bios and press Ctrl+F1 to unlock all the options. Then go into the MIT screen and generally you can leave the voltage on auto and just raise the FSB up slightly. I would raise it from 200 to 220 to start and then run a prime95 or OCCT stress test within Windows to make sure it's stable and then press on from there. Once it becomes unstable, up the voltage 1 bump and see if it's stable then. If not, try giving the NB or HT Link a bump in volts and then check for stability. You essentially do this until it's stable.


----------



## KamuiRSX

If anyone here is looking to get one of these processors, check out the deal I posted in the Online Deals section. 620 for $84.64 and 630 for less than $100

http://www.overclock.net/online-deal...-x4-620-a.html


----------



## Zeifer

Kamui, I thought you were getting your stuff Monday?!


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zeifer*


Kamui, I thought you were getting your stuff Monday?!


Well in addition to my earlier rant I know have no clue where my package is located. FedEX smartpost drove my package through my down to Atlanta. It left Atlanta at 5pm on Mondayt and hasn't updated since. So apparently it takes them 3 days to drive from Atlanta to Knoxville which is only a 4 hour drive. I guess they stop and sleep every mile......and that's the last status update on my package.


----------



## Zeifer

Shoulda ordered from Newegg.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zeifer*


Shoulda ordered from Newegg.










But then it wouldn't have been free







But as it turns out, it's being delivered today but my mail carrier is still on vacation so my mail won't be here until close to 4 or 5pm....Kinda strange if you ask me...with my mail carrier here, I get my mail everyday at 1pm. When she's out sick or on vacation, 4-5pm....

As soon as it gets here though I'll do an unboxing and take pictures.


----------



## medvedmac

Hello everyone..
So, I've just brought home all components for my new setup and can proudly join this club.. =)
I am going to assemble everything on friday..
Boy, I am so excited =))
My Athlon X4 620 stepping: CACYC AC 0931EPMW


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *medvedmac*


Hello everyone..
So, I've just brought home all components for my new setup and can proudly join this club.. =)
I am going to assemble everything on friday..
Boy, I am so excited =))
My Athlon X4 620 stepping: CACYC AC 0931EPMW


Congrats. Make sure you post your full system specs after you get everything going so we can get you added


----------



## stetsonaw

welcome! looks like you have deneb stepping!


----------



## KamuiRSX

My motherboard finally arrived today so now all I need is a case and I can get in business









http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...h-arrives.html


----------



## ocnf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX*


Okay Crysis is the one of the hardest games your system can really run....the thing requires basically insane CPU/GPU requirements to be ran at ultra high.

Also, so FedEx Smartpost is the stupidest thing I've ever seen..now my Item shipped out of Lexington KY, which is about 2 and a half hours literally from my house. So instead of shipping the item to me...it goes to FedEx's center in Atlanta, GA...so instead of shipping it to me...they shipped it through my city (literally...it was driven down to GA and you have to take 75 South all the way) to take it 4 hours from me....to bring it right the hell back to me.....


oh, heard before somewhere about crysis.I plan to get a new motherboard too , what do you think about Asus M4A78-EM ?


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocnf*


oh, heard before somewhere about crysis.I plan to get a new motherboard too , what do you think about Asus M4A78-EM ?


Well...it's a pretty decent board. Uses the 785G chipset with the SB750. Personally though, I'd at least opt for the 790GX chipset for future proofing in case one day you decide you want to Crossfire 2 cards. The 785g boards do some pretty decent overclocking as well. If you're not already set on the ASUS board, try looking at a few other brands just to see if you're getting the best features.


----------



## ocnf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX*


Well...it's a pretty decent board. Uses the 785G chipset with the SB750. Personally though, I'd at least opt for the 790GX chipset for future proofing in case one day you decide you want to Crossfire 2 cards. The 785g boards do some pretty decent overclocking as well. If you're not already set on the ASUS board, try looking at a few other brands just to see if you're getting the best features.


Actually the pc shop only sells on 2 kind of AMD board brand , Asus and MSI.And the M4a78-em is the cheapest 4 slots ddr2 motherboard.I dont have much choice.

Which other board do you recommend ?


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocnf*


Actually the pc shop only sells on 2 kind of AMD board brand , Asus and MSI.And the M4a78-em is the cheapest 4 slots ddr2 motherboard.I dont have much choice.

Which other board do you recommend ?


Hmm...well since you put it that way, go with the Asus 785G.


----------



## ocnf

Any opinion on biostar TA790GXE 128M ? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813138146 ?


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocnf* 
Any opinion on biostar TA790GXE 128M ? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813138146 ?

It's a cheap effective overclocker. Only comes with a 1 year warranty but lots of people use that board and get pretty decent OC'ing results.


----------



## almighty15

What are the chances of getting this a x4 620 to 4Ghz with watercooling?


----------



## AaronCooper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *almighty15*


What are the chances of getting this a x4 620 to 4Ghz with watercooling?


I know RawZ couldn't get past 3.7 (stable) on watercooling with his Athlon X3.


----------



## almighty15

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AaronCooper*


I know RawZ couldn't get past 3.7 (stable) on watercooling with his Athlon X3.


Funny he has a CPUZ validation of over 4Ghz for the X3 in his sig


----------



## hermitmaster

Max OC =/= Stable OC


----------



## jsgilly

I know you guys probably hate newbies, but I have read some of your threads and trust in your advice. I recently purchased a Canon HF200 camcorder (AVCHD) and my present computer will not handle the files. I have an emachine t5246. I am not a gamer and have only used my pc for internet or burning movies. I am looking to build a pc based around the athlon ii x4 620, ASRock M3A785GXH/128M, with 4gb ddr3 (undecided). I was planning to reuse as much from my previous machine as possible, mainly the HD, case and 300W power supply. I do not plan to overclock, but would like to retain the option. My questions are
1) Is this a sound choice?
2) Do I need a larger power supply if at most I will have (2) hard drives and (1) burner?

eMachines T5246 (i included this, but I know these specs are not even on your radar)
CPU 2.21GHz AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+
2GB 667MHz DDR2 SDRAM
Graphics 128MB (shared) Nvidia GeForce 6150SE
Hard drive 400GB, 7,200 rpm
16x dual-layer DVD burner


----------



## KamuiRSX

I think that will be a great rig for you. It will do pretty much anything and everything you need with the IGP. You shouldn't need over a 500w PSU for the rig you described considering you will be using the IGP and no a dedicated GPU.


----------



## Zeifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AaronCooper* 
I know RawZ couldn't get past 3.7 (stable) on watercooling with his Athlon X3.

Yeah the IMC cries on these CPUs past 3.6GHz.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jsgilly* 
I know you guys probably hate newbies, but I have read some of your threads and trust in your advice. I recently purchased a Canon HF200 camcorder (AVCHD) and my present computer will not handle the files. I have an emachine t5246. I am not a gamer and have only used my pc for internet or burning movies. I am looking to build a pc based around the athlon ii x4 620, ASRock M3A785GXH/128M, with 4gb ddr3 (undecided). I was planning to reuse as much from my previous machine as possible, mainly the HD, case and 300W power supply. I do not plan to overclock, but would like to retain the option. My questions are
1) Is this a sound choice?
2) Do I need a larger power supply if at most I will have (2) hard drives and (1) burner?

eMachines T5246 (i included this, but I know these specs are not even on your radar)
CPU 2.21GHz AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+
2GB 667MHz DDR2 SDRAM
Graphics 128MB (shared) Nvidia GeForce 6150SE
Hard drive 400GB, 7,200 rpm
16x dual-layer DVD burner

I have the mATX version of that mobo and I love it. If the bios is the same as mine, you can likely up the base clock to 250mhz @ 1.300v, up NB to 2500mhz @ 1.2v and run 3.25Ghz on stock cooling. I even managed to get 3.25Ghz with Cool N' Quiet on and idle at 1000mhz which saves a ton of energy.


----------



## jsgilly

Thanks, good to know. I have never overclocked nor built a system, but it has definitely peaked my interest after reading some of the posts. Do you think the 300W is too small for that system? I saw that under load it can draw up to 170W. I realize power supplies are cheap but trying to stay under a 350 budget for whole setup.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jsgilly* 
Thanks, good to know. I have never overclocked nor built a system, but it has definitely peaked my interest after reading some of the posts. Do you think the 300W is too small for that system? I saw that under load it can draw up to 170W. I realize power supplies are cheap but trying to stay under a 350 budget for whole setup.

PM'd you some advice on PSU's.


----------



## CDub07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jsgilly* 
I know you guys probably hate newbies, but I have read some of your threads and trust in your advice.

Today's noob maybe tomorrow's top OCer. Only question I hate is the one some didn't ask and i could have helped. U got start someone and i think every should start ocing on a locked CPU. Makes u learn more than just changing multi to get to a high OC.


----------



## ocnf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX* 
It's a cheap effective overclocker. Only comes with a 1 year warranty but lots of people use that board and get pretty decent OC'ing results.

hm.. still confuse which one I should get.But , what's the major difference on those 780G or 790GX or etc ? sorry should be asking at motherboard section , hope you wouldn't mind spoil a bit explanation here.








Thankyou


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocnf* 
hm.. still confuse which one I should get.But , what's the major difference on those 780G or 790GX or etc ? sorry should be asking at motherboard section , hope you wouldn't mind spoil a bit explanation here.








Thankyou

The major differences are with features.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD_700_chipset_series

Quote:

780G/780V

* Codenamed RS780, value version codenamed RS780C
* Single AMD processor configuration
* Integrated graphics: Radeon HD 3200 (780G) [16], Radeon 3100 (780V) [20]
o 205 million transistors [21]
o ATI Hybrid Graphics and PowerXpress (780G only, PowerXpress for M780G only)
o Side-port memory as local frame buffer [17], supporting DDR2 and GDDR3 modules [18] (780G only)
o ATI PowerPlay technology
o UVD (780G only)
* One physical PCI-E x16 slot
* HyperTransport 3.0 and PCI Express 2.0
* AMD OverDrive
* Energy efficient Northbridge design
o 55 nm CMOS fabrication process manufactured by TSMC
o 528-pin Flip Chip Ball Grid Array (FCBGA) package
o 1.1 V core voltage [22]
* "Remote IT" (temporary name, 780V only)
* Pin-to-Pin compatible to RS690 [23]
* Reference board design codenamed "Seahorse" [12]
* Mobile version (M780G, codenamed RS780M) demonstrated in May 2007 [24], and will be available during second or third quarter (Q2-Q3) 2008 [25], with the implementation of PowerXpress technology, providing one PCI-E slot for AXIOM/MXM modules [26] and HyperFlash [27][28] support for the Puma platform
* Mainstream hybrid graphics (DirectX 10 IGP) segment (780G), value and commercial DirectX 10 IGP segment (780V)

Quote:

790GX

* Codenamed RS780D [6], final name seen on internal AMD presentation [15]
* Single AMD processor configuration
* Integrated graphics: Radeon HD 3300 [16]
o ATI Hybrid Graphics
o Side-port memory as local frame buffer [17], supporting DDR2 and GDDR3 modules. [18]
o ATI PowerPlay technology
* Two physical PCI-E x16 slots (one 16x and one 8x electrically. In Crossfire mode, both will revert to 8x electrically)
* HyperTransport 3.0 and PCI Express 2.0
* ATI CrossFire
o Hybrid CrossFire X
* AMD OverDrive
* Energy efficient Northbridge design
o 55 nm CMOS fabrication process manufactured by TSMC
o 528-pin Flip Chip Ball Grid Array (FCBGA) package
* Performance hybrid multi-graphics segment


----------



## ocnf

Thanks but I dont see much different over there , dont understand much about the spec ,quite complicated for me to understand . :-(


----------



## Bunneh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocnf* 
Thanks but I dont see much different over there , dont understand much about the spec ,quite complicated for me to understand . :-(

OCNF,

From what he posted above, "* One physical PCI-E x16 slot" for 780, * ATI CrossFire for 790GX.

Basically this means 780 will only let you run one Video card, 790 will let you run multiple video cards(cross fire). Think of the 790 is basically the more premium version of 780(it's technically a faster 780 labled 790".


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bunneh* 
OCNF,

From what he posted above, "* One physical PCI-E x16 slot" for 780, * ATI CrossFire for 790GX.

Basically this means 780 will only let you run one Video card, 790 will let you run multiple video cards(cross fire). Think of the 790 is basically the more premium version of 780(it's technically a faster 780 labled 790".

There's also a few more complicated differences between them such as features on the motherboards where to cut power consumption the lower chipsets remove extra and condense space. You'd have to look further into their tech specs though on the actual chipset.


----------



## donnhat82

Update ..
X4 620 code : CACYC AC 0937EPMW Unlock 6m L3 cache
* Athlon II X4 type: Athlon II x4 620
* Clock speed: 3900 MHz
* FSB x Multi: 300 x13.0
* Vcore: 1.615
* RAM speed: Cossair 1G DDR2
* NB speed: 2700Mhz
* HT Link: 1800Mhz
* Motherboard: Jetway 79GDG-Combo
* Cooling method: Water Cooler
* CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=853297
* OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 32bit


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *donnhat82* 
Update ..
X4 620 code : CACYC AC 0937EPMW Unlock 6m L3 cache
* Athlon II X4 type: Athlon II x4 620
* Clock speed: 3900 MHz
* FSB x Multi: 300 x13.0
* Vcore: 1.615
* RAM speed: Cossair 1G DDR2
* NB speed: 2700Mhz
* HT Link: 1800Mhz
* Motherboard: Jetway 79GDG-Combo
* Cooling method: Water Cooler
* CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=853297
* OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 32bit

Added


----------



## Quantum Reality

Hey all,

Just so you know I sold the CPU to imelting so I now a retiree of this club. I'll be back with a Phenom though.









Meantime I'll be on a piddly QL-62 laptop


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality* 
Hey all,

Just so you know I sold the CPU to imelting so I now a retiree of this club. I'll be back with a Phenom though.









Meantime I'll be on a piddly QL-62 laptop









Oh noeeeessssss


----------



## ocnf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *donnhat82* 
Update ..
X4 620 code : CACYC AC 0937EPMW Unlock 6m L3 cache
* Athlon II X4 type: Athlon II x4 620
* Clock speed: 3900 MHz
* FSB x Multi: 300 x13.0
* Vcore: 1.615
* RAM speed: Cossair 1G DDR2
* NB speed: 2700Mhz
* HT Link: 1800Mhz
* Motherboard: Jetway 79GDG-Combo
* Cooling method: Water Cooler
* CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=853297
* OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 32bit

How do determine which processor is able to unlock ? How to find this CACYC AC 0937EPMW in the box ?


----------



## H-man

The cpu is facing out through a side window...
That is how you read the lid.


----------



## brightico

Update with the Arctic Cooler 64 pro installed. (Amazing Cooling)

I'm stable, so far, with a max temperature of 55c after running P95 for a good hour or more.

* Athlon II X4 type: Athlon II x4 620
* CPU stepping: 2
* CPU mfg date: none listed
* Revision: none listed
* Clock speed: 3250.1 MHz
* FSB x Multi: 250x13
* Vcore: 1.30 in CPUID
* RAM speed: Crucial PC2-6400 (400Mhz)@ 420MHz
* NB speed: 2250Mhz
* HT Link: 2250Mhz
* Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H
* Cooling method: Freezer 64 Pro
* CPU-Z validation:
* OS: Windows 7 Ultimate Signature Edition X64

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=855776


----------



## ocnf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Idiot* 
The cpu is facing out through a side window...
That is how you read the lid.

What's the different between unlock and lock ? better performance ? how much different ? since I can't find any article showing unlock performance.
Thank you


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocnf* 
What's the different between unlock and lock ? better performance ? how much different ? since I can't find any article showing unlock performance.
Thank you

Good links are on the first page









The difference is L3 Cache







If your processor is a deneb, you can re-enabled L3 cache thus giving you back that 5% difference between the Athlon II and the Phenom II









Added info to spreadsheet.


----------



## chew*

Need more cold....to max out chip as HT is not a limiting factor for me.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Damn chew...


----------



## stetsonaw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *donnhat82* 
Update ..
X4 620 code : CACYC AC 0937EPMW Unlock 6m L3 cache
* Athlon II X4 type: Athlon II x4 620
* Clock speed: 3900 MHz
* FSB x Multi: 300 x13.0
* Vcore: 1.615
* RAM speed: Cossair 1G DDR2
* NB speed: 2700Mhz
* HT Link: 1800Mhz
* Motherboard: Jetway 79GDG-Combo
* Cooling method: Water Cooler
* CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=853297
* OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 32bit

so what was your process to get the L3 Unlock?


----------



## ocnf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX* 
Good links are on the first page









The difference is L3 Cache







If your processor is a deneb, you can re-enabled L3 cache thus giving you back that 5% difference between the Athlon II and the Phenom II









Added info to spreadsheet.

Will it be stable running an unlock L3 cahe for daily usage ? Lets say it's unlock enable running for some games or converting video few hours a day ?


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocnf* 
Will it be stable running an unlock L3 cahe for daily usage ? Lets say it's unlock enable running for some games or converting video few hours a day ?

There's no way to answer that...it just depends on your processor. If it can run stable, then yes...if not, try to get it stable...if you can't, then no.


----------



## atalkingbear

If I'm able to get my 620 running at around 3.4, would it be a bottle neck on my 5770 for gaming?


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *atalkingbear* 
If I'm able to get my 620 running at around 3.4, would it be a bottle neck on my 5770 for gaming?

Not at all really...to be honest, it's really not much of a Bottleneck at stock speeds. Check out some of the reviews in the first thread...it's only a few FPS behind at stock from the 720 and 955.


----------



## Quantum Reality

@chew*: 4.75 GHz!







whoa.


----------



## chew*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality* 
@chew*: 4.75 GHz!







whoa.

A small improvement. When I get time I will try a few bios's as this is about the max on current bios. High ht was freaking out when colder


----------



## CDub07

Will this be a good fan?
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Rocketfi...0fan&cp=1&lp=2

From reviews on the site it says its just a rebranded Cooler Master Hyper TX3. I know i can get better online but im trying to buy local.


----------



## KamuiRSX

http://www.guru3d.com/article/cooler...r-tx3-review/5


----------



## CDub07

I seen the reviews, but i have no ideal what im looking at. Would that performance be worth the price, would that be better than the stock cooler? This will be my first aftermarket and i have no ideal what im looking for?


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CDub07*


I seen the reviews, but i have no ideal what im looking at. Would that performance be worth the price, would that be better than the stock cooler? This will be my first aftermarket and i have no ideal what im looking for?


If you've looked at the reviews, you should have your answer.....

It is better than stock...is it worth it at that price, that's a question only you can answer...personally, I would opt for a better cooler but it's all personal choice. If you do go for that, replace the fan with a better one immediately and you'll get better results.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CDub07*


I seen the reviews, but i have no ideal what im looking at. Would that performance be worth the price, would that be better than the stock cooler? This will be my first aftermarket and i have no ideal what im looking for?


Well, on OCN you won't get recommended a cooler unless it's better than stock.

But it depends on what type of cooler you want, and what type of case you have.

Some cases don't have the width of some coolers. Some do.

Your main points of looking at a cooler will be:
What do I get for the Price?
How well will it cool?
Will I have to add or change anything?

Right now I think one of the best deals for coolers around is the:
Cogage TRUE Spirit 

It offers around the same performance as a Thermalright Ultra 120, but in some's opinions does not look as good, but it does have a better stock fan.

Though, this is an AMD Build so you'll need the AMD Bolt-Tru kit

If you are on a budget and you case won't work well with the Cogage TRUE Spirit, then I would suggest looking at the Hyper N520 or Xig Nespartak


----------



## avin

CPU: Athlon II X4 620
CPU stepping and manufacturing date: -
Revision: blank under CPU-Z.
Clock speed: 3.20 GHz
FSB x Multi: 246 x 13
Vcore: 1.280 V 
RAM speed: DDR3 @ 1640 (9-9-9-24)
NB speed: 2460 MHz
HT Link: 2460 MHz
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
Cooling method: Xigmatek S1283 heatsink and fan + 2 Antec case fans + 140mm case fan
CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=859258
OS Used: Windows 7 Professional 64-bit

Ran Prime95 for a few hours. Maximum temp hit at 3.2Ghz is 35C. Idle at 25C. But dang thing crashes if I try going upto 3.3Ghz. Even when I increase CPU voltage by 0.025.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avin* 
CPU: Athlon II X4 620
CPU stepping and manufacturing date: -
Revision: blank under CPU-Z.
Clock speed: 3.20 GHz
FSB x Multi: 246 x 13
Vcore: 1.280 V
RAM speed: DDR3 @ 1640 (9-9-9-24)
NB speed: 2460 MHz
HT Link: 2460 MHz
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
Cooling method: Xigmatek S1283 heatsink and fan + 2 Antec case fans + 140mm case fan
CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=859258
OS Used: Windows 7 Professional 64-bit

Ran Prime95 for a few hours. Maximum temp hit at 3.2Ghz is 35C. Idle at 25C. But dang thing crashes if I try going upto 3.3Ghz. Even when I increase CPU voltage by 0.025.

Very nice with the Dark Knight. I'll add ya to the spreadsheet. Also, welcome to OCN


----------



## avin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX*


Very nice with the Dark Knight. I'll add ya to the spreadsheet. Also, welcome to OCN










thanks








its not a Dark Knight btw, just the regular HDT-S1293

temps are a bit misleading with the ambient temp here in Canada being a bit low


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *avin*


thanks








its not a Dark Knight btw, just the regular HDT-S1293

temps are a bit misleading with the ambient temp here in Canada being a bit low










hehe no worries there







I do my best overclocking at night during the winter...just set my machine outside in the cold for a few hours...bring it back in....wait, open the windows and turn off the heat and then fire it up


----------



## Zeifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avin* 
CPU: Athlon II X4 620
CPU stepping and manufacturing date: -
Revision: blank under CPU-Z.
Clock speed: 3.20 GHz
FSB x Multi: 246 x 13
Vcore: 1.280 V
RAM speed: DDR3 @ 1640 (9-9-9-24)
NB speed: 2460 MHz
HT Link: 2460 MHz
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
Cooling method: Xigmatek S1283 heatsink and fan + 2 Antec case fans + 140mm case fan
CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=859258
OS Used: Windows 7 Professional 64-bit

Ran Prime95 for a few hours. Maximum temp hit at 3.2Ghz is 35C. Idle at 25C. But dang thing crashes if I try going upto 3.3Ghz. Even when I increase CPU voltage by 0.025.

Why don't you push it higher? 1.4v will get you some major OCing.


----------



## avin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zeifer* 
Why don't you push it higher? 1.4v will get you some major OCing.

i've been trying..
it runs fine for example at 3.2 with stock voltages , prime95 tested
i up the FSB by at 250 and up V by 0.025 or 0.05.. yet it always crashes or Blue screens.
tried fixing the NB and HT at 2000, same thing
not sure where to go from here.. fairly new to overclocking


----------



## oicw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *avin*


i've been trying.. 
it runs fine for example at 3.2 with stock voltages , prime95 tested
i up the FSB by at 250 and up V by 0.025 or 0.05.. yet it always crashes or Blue screens.
tried fixing the NB and HT at 2000, same thing
not sure where to go from here.. fairly new to overclocking










So why don't you try a higher voltage? The AMD chips are generally considered safe up to 1.55v (especially up here, as you mentioned







)


----------



## brightico

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avin* 

Ran Prime95 for a few hours. Maximum temp hit at 3.2Ghz is 35C. Idle at 25C. But dang thing crashes if I try going upto 3.3Ghz. Even when I increase CPU voltage by 0.025.

Sounds like my rig. 3.25 is about it for me, even though my temps are nice and cool under load, I can't get this chip to reach something like 3.4. I can up the voltage and get there but, the cores start to fail in Prime95.

But hey, $99 for a 3.25GHz Quad Core is one heck of a deal.

No complaints here!


----------



## avin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oicw* 
So why don't you try a higher voltage? The AMD chips are generally considered safe up to 1.55v (especially up here, as you mentioned







)

tried 1.4v, same issue
i suspect it isnt an issue with the voltage because:
@3.2Ghz / 246FSB and stock voltage, it is stable tested w/ Prime 95
an increase to 250FSB and +0.05V and it crashes (during bootup to win)
am I correct with this?


----------



## avin

k, little update
bumped FSB up to 256 Mhz and Vcore @ 1.344V
prime95 stable so far @ 3.33Ghz. 36-37C @ load
what I did was reduce the RAM multiplier and now its running at 800MHz (according to BIOS) and DRAM freq is at 512Mhz (according to CPU-Z, so I guess it would be 1024MHz)
NB Freq: 2304Mhz
HT Link: 2304Mhz
any idea why NB and HT are at those numbers even though I specified HT to 1.8Ghz and NB to about the same value in BIOS?


----------



## brightico

It has to do with the multipliers.

256 x 9(multiplier) = 2304

You could try changing the multiplier to 8

256 x 8(multiplier) = 2048 and set your HT to 1.6GHz


----------



## avin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brightico* 
It has to do with the multipliers.

256 x 9(multiplier) = 2304

You could try changing the multiplier to 8

256 x 8(multiplier) = 2048 and set your HT to 1.6GHz

sorry, to be more exact, i had set my multipliers so that NB was @ 1.8GHz (not the 2.0 I initially stated). HTlink did not have any multiplier setting in Bios so I manually selected 1.8Ghz
yet in CPU-Z, it till showed the numbers I had posted

edit: bah, my stupidity. I didn't know memory clock was also a product of FSB. probably why it crashed after that point. my memory timings were changed to 9-7-7-20 so I changed it back to the manufacture suggested 9-9-9-24 and dropped the mem multiplier to 5.33. Gonna up the FSB a bit more and see what happens.


----------



## brightico

Try what you did before but try setting the HT link to 1.6 and see what happens.
Might want to make sure you have the latest BIOS too.
http://www.gigabyte.us/Support/Mothe...BIOS_List.aspx


----------



## avin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brightico*


Try what you did before but try setting the HT link to 1.6 and see what happens.
Might want to make sure you have the latest BIOS too.
http://www.gigabyte.us/Support/Mothe...BIOS_List.aspx


will give that a shot and report the results.
bios is up-to-date. there is an update available but it is a beta, not too comfortable w/ a beta bios








quick update: at 3.46Ghz @ 1.344 V / 38C load (10 mins of Prime95)
I think I'm having a bit too much fun with this. not a good thing when you have little idea of what you are doing


----------



## brightico

We are in the same boat as I don't really know what I'm doing either. The good thing about new motherboards like Gigabyte is that it's pretty hard to screw something up permanently, they do a good job of keeping the user from trashing it.


----------



## CDub07

Im going to try the cooler. I think it will do what im looking for (about a 6-10c drop in temp). If it doesn't do the job replacing the fan will come next.


----------



## avin

hehe, well, i bumped up FSB another bit and system wouldnt start / let me enter bios. had to clear CMOS to get back in.


----------



## Quantum Reality

It's been shown that for some reason 64-bit OSes stress the memory controller more and this exposes the CPU to a wall you won't hit with 32-bit as much. I've heard of people pulling an extra 300 or so MHz just fromusing 32-bit Vista or XP.

I know in my case I could hit 3.6 GHz as long as I did no operations that stressed the memory controller. But the instant I fired up Prime95 blend, BAM!

So yeah, my CPU was kinda stuck at 3.25 as well. 600 free MHz is nothing to complain about though.


----------



## avin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality* 
It's been shown that for some reason 64-bit OSes stress the memory controller more and this exposes the CPU to a wall you won't hit with 32-bit as much. I've heard of people pulling an extra 300 or so MHz just fromusing 32-bit Vista or XP.

I know in my case I could hit 3.6 GHz as long as I did no operations that stressed the memory controller. But the instant I fired up Prime95 blend, BAM!

So yeah, my CPU was kinda stuck at 3.25 as well. 600 free MHz is nothing to complain about though.









hehe, id rather use a 64bit OS that get that extra overclock though









i've maxed out at 268 FSB now @1.375V. temps are still good @ 38C max and prime95 stable.
problem is, i up the FSB to 270 and machine won't POST / goes into a restart loop / and I cannot access BIOS. I then have to clean CMOS by opening case, which is a PITA !
any suggestions for me at this point?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Buy a better heatsink. Actually, you can have first dibs on my Scythe Ninja Mini if I ever sell it.


----------



## avin

heh, is the Scythe Ninja that much better?
it doesnt seem like a heat issue though.. 38C is hardly much :S
I have a feeling it has to do with the damn NB and HT frequencies.. they don't seem to stick at what I set them at through the BIOS.


----------



## Quantum Reality

I had temps drop about 5-6 degrees or so


----------



## avin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality* 
I had temps drop about 5-6 degrees or so









wow, compared to the xigmatek s1283?
reviews had this as a very good heatsink/fan combo


----------



## Alexxx

did my first over clock on my machine haven't posted till now because was waiting on parts







so here are my stats..... it was stable on air with stock sink but would not pass occt but did pass prime95 got a cm v8 and it passes everything and never gets over 35c ... weird note today installing the v8i noticed my proccesor has a amd 2008 stamp though these were not released till this year weird huh? any ideas?

cpuz validation = http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=861250


----------



## Alexxx

tons of pics above new baby yeah


----------



## avin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alexxx* 
tons of pics above new baby yeah

awesome setup you got there.. the x-mas tree adds a nice touch


----------



## Alexxx

yes yes i believe it does (christmas tree adding a nice touch) . My wife and I both play modern warfare 2 so we have it so that while one plays the other can watch fox over the internet or as seen un the screen up by disney







.
usualy though modern warfare is up on the big one and we turn the asus a little to the couch and setup some tv there







.
Trying to get out of the 3.25 ghz range but i keep getting failed boots any time my ram goes over 1333 and i have no idea how ram works on a physical level as i am a programmer not a tech.
dude for 99 dollars this chip with the right cooling is just amazing. comparable I5 costs 72 bucks more, and the board is 30 more. So when do i get in the club







lol.


----------



## avin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alexxx* 
yes yes i believe it does (christmas tree adding a nice touch) . My wife and I both play modern warfare 2 so we have it so that while one plays the other can watch fox over the internet or as seen un the screen up by disney







.
usualy though modern warfare is up on the big one and we turn the asus a little to the couch and setup some tv there







.
Trying to get out of the 3.25 ghz range but i keep getting failed boots any time my ram goes over 1333 and i have no idea how ram works on a physical level as i am a programmer not a tech.
dude for 99 dollars this chip with the right cooling is just amazing. comparable I5 costs 72 bucks more, and the board is 30 more. So when do i get in the club







lol.

I was having a similar problem. I then realized that memory clock was a product of FSB x some multiplier. so i had the speed manually set to 1333 in bios. also, I found that when i increased the FSB, the memory timings were automatically changed. so I fixed all memory timings to the manufacture defaults. After that, i was able to push it past the 3.25 range.. I'm new to this too but hope that helps..


----------



## Alexxx

i understand the multiplier but how do i change it it looks wierd like how do i evplain it there are advanced settings i do not understand right now i lowwered my multiplier to 1:1.22 i think thats what it was problem with theat is there is only a 1:1.2 multiplier and that way underclocks my memory.

to make mopre sense i am gonna take a pic of it brb

ok current settings










multiplier menu









advanced dram menu i have no idea what each does









voltage and ht settings


----------



## Alexxx

any ideas you guys pictures above








oh and current ram is

G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL9D-2GBNQ

hope that helps


----------



## avin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alexxx*


any ideas you guys pictures above








oh and current ram is

G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F3-10666CL9D-2GBNQ

hope that helps


Just a quick note: I am new to this too so please take any info I give you with a grain of salt









k, so, under your advanced DRAM configuration, you got DRAM timing mode set to auto. I would set it to manual. i assume at this point you would get some options such as CAS/RAS etc.. and set each value to the manufacturers recommended settings. For me, I had a column in my BIOS called SPD that told me what the manufacturer suggested was ..
after I did this, I was then able to push my FSB higher..
gluck


----------



## Alexxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *avin*


Just a quick note: I am new to this too so please take any info I give you with a grain of salt









k, so, under your advanced DRAM configuration, you got DRAM timing mode set to auto. I would set it to manual. i assume at this point you would get some options such as CAS/RAS etc.. and set each value to the manufacturers recommended settings. For me, I had a column in my BIOS called SPD that told me what the manufacturer suggested was ..
after I did this, I was then able to push my FSB higher..
gluck


thanks i also to have that option for the listing under memory-z in my bios headed there now to test it out. If anyone else has any ideas let me know see you guys in a few to let you know how it went.

+repped you avin for the help


----------



## avin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alexxx*


thanks i also to have that option for the listing under memory-z in my bios headed there now to test it out. If anyone else has any ideas let me know see you guys in a few to let you know how it went.

+repped you avin for the help


np, hope it helps.. will check back to see your progress..n thx for rep

Now my turn:
Here are my settings, hopefully someone can help..

CPU Clock Ratio: 13X (3484GHz)
CPU NorthBridge Freq.: x8 (2144MHz)
CPU Frequency(MHz): 268
PCIE Clock(MHz): 100
HT Link Frequency: 1.8GHz
Memory Clock: x5.33 (1428MHz)

DRAM Configuration: 
DCTs Mode: Unganged
CAS# Latency: 9T
RAS to CAS R/W Delay: 9T
Row Precharge Time: 9T
Minimum RAS Active Time: 24T
1T/2T Command Timing: 2T
TwTr Command Delay: 5T
Trfc0 for DIMM1: 90ns
Trfc2 for DIMM2: 110ns
Trfc1 for DIMM3: 90ns
Trfc3 for DIMM4: 110ns
Write Recovery Time: 10T
Precharge Time: 5T
Row Cycle Time: 33T
RAS to RAS Delay: 4T
Bank Interleaving: Enabled
Channel interleave: Enabled

Voltage:
DRAM Voltage Control: Normal (1.600V)
DDR VTT Voltage Control: Normal (0.900V)
NB Voltage Control: Normal (1.100V)
SB/HT Voltage Control: Normal (1.200V)
NB PCIE Voltage Control: Normal (1.800V)
CPU NB VID Control: Normal
CPU Voltage Control: +0.100V (1.3750V)
Normal CPU VCore: 1.2750V

The above settings run fine and are Prime95 stable w/ temps max @ 38C
CPU-Z gives me some different values for HT Link and NB Frequency though

CPU-Z reading:
HT Link: 2411.9MHz
NB Frequency: 2411.9MHz

Now if I bump the FSB by 2 to 270, the machine does not go past POST and I have to clear CMOS. Any ideas?


----------



## Alexxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *avin*


np, hope it helps.. will check back to see your progress..n thx for rep

Now my turn:
Here are my settings, hopefully someone can help..

CPU Clock Ratio: 13X (3484GHz)
CPU NorthBridge Freq.: x8 (2144MHz)
CPU Frequency(MHz): 268
PCIE Clock(MHz): 100
HT Link Frequency: 1.8GHz
Memory Clock: x5.33 (1428MHz)

DRAM Configuration: 
DCTs Mode: Unganged
CAS# Latency: 9T
RAS to CAS R/W Delay: 9T
Row Precharge Time: 9T
Minimum RAS Active Time: 24T
1T/2T Command Timing: 2T
TwTr Command Delay: 5T
Trfc0 for DIMM1: 90ns
Trfc2 for DIMM2: 110ns
Trfc1 for DIMM3: 90ns
Trfc3 for DIMM4: 110ns
Write Recovery Time: 10T
Precharge Time: 5T
Row Cycle Time: 33T
RAS to RAS Delay: 4T
Bank Interleaving: Enabled
Channel interleave: Enabled

Voltage:
DRAM Voltage Control: Normal (1.600V)
DDR VTT Voltage Control: Normal (0.900V)
NB Voltage Control: Normal (1.100V)
SB/HT Voltage Control: Normal (1.200V)
NB PCIE Voltage Control: Normal (1.800V)
CPU NB VID Control: Normal
CPU Voltage Control: +0.100V (1.3750V)
Normal CPU VCore: 1.2750V

The above settings run fine and are Prime95 stable w/ temps max @ 38C
CPU-Z gives me some different values for HT Link and NB Frequency though

CPU-Z reading:
HT Link: 2411.9MHz
NB Frequency: 2411.9MHz

Now if I bump the FSB by 2 to 270, the machine does not go past POST and I have to clear CMOS. Any ideas?


 turn your ht down this chip hates ht over 2000 mhz trust me on that


----------



## Alexxx

bout to try to overclock though my clock ratio did not change see ya in a few


----------



## avin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alexxx*


turn your ht down this chip hates ht over 2000 mhz trust me on that


I did, but for some reason it isnt sticking. I set HT to 1.8GHz in bios but CPU-Z shows its running at 2.4GHz, same as NB Freq. Very weird!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alexxx*


bout to try to overclock though my clock ratio did not change see ya in a few


crossing the fingers









Im having too much fun with this overclocking.


----------



## Alexxx

bout to try to overclock though my clock ratio did not change see ya in a few







.


----------



## Alexxx

wierd anyways testing 3.5 ghz now running combat arms at the moment


----------



## avin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alexxx*


wierd anyways testing 3.5 ghz now running combat arms at the moment










mmm so was fixing the memory timings etc the solution? btw, its generally not suggested to jump up 250MHz directly, if thats what you did. Go in increments (sorry if this is already basic knowledge to you)









also, I think figured out my problem, thanks to the power of Google. and I feel like kicking the ass of whoever made the BIOS in gigabyte. Even though HT Link in Bios can be changed in increments such as 1GHz, 1.2GHz, 1.4Ghz, up to 2.0GHz, it is actually a multiplier instead which assumes a 200MHz FSB. Therefore, setting it to 1.8GHz is actually a 1800/200 = 9x clock multiplier!!! Which explains the 2412GHz HTLink. And since NB Freq, if lower than HT Link, is bought up to HT Link clocks, that explains why they are both the same. 
Now to test this theory tommorrow in the morning. Almost 3 AM now, time to sleep.


----------



## Alexxx

i have hit 2.4 befor i had a bsod i think i found the prob my mb was over volting my memory on auto 1.5 is the jedac standard and they had it at 1.69 default *** testing now


----------



## Alexxx

3.5 currently stable awsome


----------



## Alexxx

pushing to 3.55 after 20 mins of occt completes


----------



## Alexxx

linpac 12 mins in so far so good


----------



## Alexxx

stable and moving forward avin are you asleep or still moving forward?

stable and moving forward avin are you asleep or still moving forward?


----------



## Alexxx

3.51 is my tops without better memory







but here it is 15 mins of linpack at current ops not bad for 99 dollar cpu...









































oh and never got above 36.2c amazing!!!!


----------



## Alexxx

failed prime 95 within 17 minutes. Yill i get better memory i am stuck at 3.42 still happy though







other than no post and having no clear cmos button just a jumper which is not a issue had me tools handy anyways..
proof ==
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=861774


----------



## KamuiRSX

Try those new G. Skill Ripjaws Cas 7 DDR3 1600 RAM


----------



## Zeifer

Kamui, where's your damn benchies?!


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zeifer* 
Kamui, where's your damn benchies?!

Waiting on case and HSF...got the motherboard though a bit ago







Once I have those, I can set up. I've got almost everything though and can use a HDD from my other system.


----------



## Zeifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX* 
Waiting on case and HSF...got the motherboard though a bit ago







Once I have those, I can set up. I've got almost everything though and can use a HDD from my other system.

Get an H50.


----------



## avin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alexxx*


stable and moving forward avin are you asleep or still moving forward?


couldn't keep my eyes open








trying to move forward now. although my theory about how NB Link and HT Link are calculated was correct, doesn't seem to be why I cant boot. 
FSB raised from 268 to 270 still causes POST issues


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zeifer* 
Get an H50.









Maybe...what are your temps with it?


----------



## ocnf

Does M4A78-EM have ACC enable at bios to unlock cores ?


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocnf*


Does M4A78-EM have ACC enable at bios to unlock cores ?


I don't believe so. I think you need at least the SB710 south bridge for the bios option but I could be wrong. Maybe with a newer bios update it can but from what I've read so far, it doesn't.


----------



## Veriis

Hi all. Newbie here who bought the Fry's 1 day deal of a X4 630 and MSI KA780G for $99 on Sunday. It's been years since I built and o/c a desktop (as in Pentium II days) and had some quick questions I hope you experts could answer.

What is the ideal temp range to stay at (and what not to go over) on these chips? I did a test o/c on this to 3 Ghz (Bus Speed to 215 stock 1.33 V) and my core temps are around 27-29 C. I assume going to 3.2 Ghz is still rather moderate but since I am on stock case cooling (120 mm fan in the back is all) I wanted to see if I should get some additonal cooling first before going up, or if it can wait until after.

Thank you for your insight.


----------



## KamuiRSX

To be honest, your temps are fine. These chips can do 3.2Ghz maybe further easily using the stock cooler for 24/7 usage. However, if you plan on going further, I would definitely suggest an aftermarket cooler. What case do you have? Also, fill in your system specs here

http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem


----------



## avin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Veriis* 
Hi all. Newbie here who bought the Fry's 1 day deal of a X4 630 and MSI KA780G for $99 on Sunday. It's been years since I built and o/c a desktop (as in Pentium II days) and had some quick questions I hope you experts could answer.

What is the ideal temp range to stay at (and what not to go over) on these chips? I did a test o/c on this to 3 Ghz (Bus Speed to 215 stock 1.33 V) and my core temps are around 27-29 C. I assume going to 3.2 Ghz is still rather moderate but since I am on stock case cooling (120 mm fan in the back is all) I wanted to see if I should get some additonal cooling first before going up, or if it can wait until after.

Thank you for your insight.

far from being an expert, more a noob.. but you should be fine with anything below 50C. ~70C is the danger zone with these chips. The temps you listed were after stress testing or during idle?


----------



## Veriis

Thank you for the feedback Kamui and avin. I will add my system specs at that link.

Not sure what model case, it's an Antec that was my brother's spare rig, just removed the old cpu/mb and upgrading from there, as I try and remember everything from 10 years ago in college









I'll O/C to 3.2 and check that also at stock voltage, don't have a reason to go any further yet until after getting a new vid card anyways.

Thanks again

UPDATE: Ok at 3.2 Ghz (229 Bus speed at stock voltage). Temp at idle was 32 C, 30 minute load test it stayed at 53 C then back to 32 C about 2 min after the test. So if I stay here yea or nay on additional cooling? If I go further I probably need to get something I assume.


----------



## avin

mmm, well keep in mind that the higher temps generally mean a reduced lifespan of processor.. it is probably rare that your system will hit 53C during normal use though, but still its not a temp id be comfortable having my processor run at.... maybe try reapplying the thermal paste on your heatsink if you are comfortable doing that / get some arctic silver paste... might help lower those temps a bit. a non-stock heatsink/fank combo might help too. i personally use the Xigmatek S1283 since I've read some really good reviews and the price was right (~CDN $25)
i personally plan to stop overclocking once my load temps hit 45C.. its a bit arbitrary i guess but thats my comfort zone with this.. at any rate, i doubt i need that extra bit of performance.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Veriis* 
Thank you for the feedback Kamui and avin. I will add my system specs at that link.

Not sure what model case, it's an Antec that was my brother's spare rig, just removed the old cpu/mb and upgrading from there, as I try and remember everything from 10 years ago in college









I'll O/C to 3.2 and check that also at stock voltage, don't have a reason to go any further yet until after getting a new vid card anyways.

Thanks again

UPDATE: Ok at 3.2 Ghz (229 Bus speed at stock voltage). Temp at idle was 32 C, 30 minute load test it stayed at 53 C then back to 32 C about 2 min after the test. So if I stay here yea or nay on additional cooling? If I go further I probably need to get something I assume.

Temps are fine so you're good to go until you get a new cooler as well.


----------



## Veriis

Thanks again guys. I'll keep it as is and pick up a Xigmatek S1283 or something akin to it from Newegg (along with a new vid card, 5770 or GTX 260 since guessing they'll add to the overall case temp somewhat).

Again thank you for your guidance and insight, it is very much appreciated.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Veriis* 
Thanks again guys. I'll keep it as is and pick up a Xigmatek S1283 or something akin to it from Newegg (along with a new vid card, 5770 or GTX 260 since guessing they'll add to the overall case temp somewhat).

Again thank you for your guidance and insight, it is very much appreciated.

NP but make sure your case can fit the HSF you choose







I'm running into that problem right now trying to find a new case for this build...can't fit the Xiggy, Megahalem, TRUE, or pretty much anything over 150mm high


----------



## avin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX*


NP but make sure your case can fit the HSF you choose







I'm running into that problem right now trying to find a new case for this build...can't fit the Xiggy, Megahalem, TRUE, or pretty much anything over 150mm high


antec 300








was goin for around $30US during black friday sales..


----------



## Alexxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Veriis*


Thanks again guys. I'll keep it as is and pick up a Xigmatek S1283 or something akin to it from Newegg (along with a new vid card, 5770 or GTX 260 since guessing they'll add to the overall case temp somewhat).

Again thank you for your guidance and insight, it is very much appreciated.


i use a cooler master v8 and it is amazing i would recommend it but the instructions are horrible so you have to use some common sense. oh and it will void you mb warranty as you have to remove the original sinkmounting for the am3 socket but i never get over 36.2c at full load for 7 hours


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alexxx* 
i use a cooler master v8 and it is amazing i would recommend it but the instructions are horrible so you have to use some common sense. oh and it will void you mb warranty as you have to remove the original sinkmounting for the am3 socket but i never get over 36.2c at full load for 7 hours

What's your ambient temp?


----------



## Alexxx

ambient temp in my house is 78f and in the case no load is 24c
oh and that is with the thermal that comes in the box not as5


----------



## Alexxx




----------



## SystemTech

Yay, got my 620 yesterday, what a beauty of a CPU, just started OCing, currently at 2.86GHz (220X13) but i still feel loads more headroom before i need to start tweaking things to go higher.

Awesome CPU. I Love it already


----------



## Alpha_project

welcome to the club. great CPU it is =)

updated my memory timings

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=863455


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


Yay, got my 620 yesterday, what a beauty of a CPU, just started OCing, currently at 2.86GHz (220X13) but i still feel loads more headroom before i need to start tweaking things to go higher.

Awesome CPU. I Love it already


Remember to make a post using the information in the first post so we can add you to the spreadsheet









Edit: Also, updated you on the spreadsheet Alpha


----------



## Zeifer

Will bumping up my NB-VID voltage help my IMC?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zeifer*


Will bumping up my NB-VID voltage help my IMC?


Bump your CPU-NB Voltage, not your NB voltage


----------



## Zeifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Bump your CPU-NB Voltage, not your NB voltage

Err, that's what I meant.

And it worked. Woo!


----------



## Baconslayer09

I have my CPU overclocked on a stock cooler at 3.10 GHz right now.

In order to achieve this, I had to raise my HT voltage to about 1.25. I achieved an overclock of around 3.33 GHz with the HT voltage raised to about 1.3. Anything above that failed hard. I got it to post, but Windows didn't like it.

On my motherboard, I don't have the option to increase or decrease my multiplier or my CPU voltage. I have access to the memory, north bridge, and HT voltages along with the memory timings, frequency, and the normal CPU frequency adjustments and etc.

Is this current setup I have sustainable? I'm idling at around 33 Celsius and at max load, I'm around 50 Celsius.


----------



## Zeifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baconslayer09* 
I have my CPU overclocked on a stock cooler at 3.10 GHz right now.

In order to achieve this, I had to raise my HT voltage to about 1.25. I achieved an overclock of around 3.33 GHz with the HT voltage raised to about 1.3. Anything above that failed hard. I got it to post, but Windows didn't like it.

On my motherboard, I don't have the option to increase or decrease my multiplier or my CPU voltage. I have access to the memory, north bridge, and HT voltages along with the memory timings, frequency, and the normal CPU frequency adjustments and etc.

Is this current setup I have sustainable? I'm idling at around 33 Celsius and at max load, I'm around 50 Celsius.

If you have the X4 620, then you can't adjust the CPU multiplier.

The only way to know if it's stable is to stress test it. OCCT Linpack (90%, Infinite) for 20 minutes, or Prime95 Blend for half of your life.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baconslayer09*


I have my CPU overclocked on a stock cooler at 3.10 GHz right now.

In order to achieve this, I had to raise my HT voltage to about 1.25. I achieved an overclock of around 3.33 GHz with the HT voltage raised to about 1.3. Anything above that failed hard. I got it to post, but Windows didn't like it.

On my motherboard, I don't have the option to increase or decrease my multiplier or my CPU voltage. I have access to the memory, north bridge, and HT voltages along with the memory timings, frequency, and the normal CPU frequency adjustments and etc.

Is this current setup I have sustainable? I'm idling at around 33 Celsius and at max load, I'm around 50 Celsius.


Hi. Welcome to the forums.

1st: Take sometime and add your system specs in here

http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem

2nd: What motherboard are you using?


----------



## Baconslayer09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kamuirsx*


hi. Welcome to the forums.

1st: Take sometime and add your system specs in here

http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem

2nd: What motherboard are you using?


ECS GF8200A Black Series


----------



## CDub07

That ECS board is a good one to start off on but the BIOS probably is lacking just the 780g i had based from ATI. Considering getting a Gigabyte 785g when u upgrade to ur next motherboard.


----------



## Baconslayer09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CDub07*


That ECS board is a good one to start off on but the BIOS probably is lacking just the 780g i had based from ATI. Considering getting a Gigabyte 785g when u upgrade to ur next motherboard.


Yeah it seems decent so far. The BIOS options are kind of lacking. I was able to overclock the X4 to 3.3 GHz, so that's not halfway bad.


----------



## Zeifer

I made it a point to get the 790 chipset with my build; they're the best.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zeifer* 
I made it a point to get the 790 chipset with my build; they're the best.

The Gigabyte 790X boards are the best budget boards Bar-none. Except when Biostar had the 790GX's for $75. But they jacked up the prices on those.


----------



## Zeifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


The Gigabyte 790X boards are the best budget boards Bar-none. Except when Biostar had the 790GX's for $75. But they jacked up the prices on those.


Oh I absolutely love my motherboard. My only peeve about it is it doesn't display my CPU-NB voltage and my SATA HDD and DVD drive are channel 2 and 3 instead of 0 and 1, but whatever.


----------



## CDub07

Unless u need raid 5 or crossfire i think, a 790 would be overkill unless u plan to move to a phenom II after your done with the 620 down road. A good 785G board can be had for 79.99 while ur going to spend at least a 105 for a good 790 board, could be more. Take the extra cash buy a good hsf and clock away....


----------



## Zeifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CDub07*


Unless u need raid 5 or crossfire i think, a 790 would be overkill unless u plan to move to a phenom II after your done with the 620 down road. A good 785G board can be had for 79.99 while ur going to spend at least a 105 for a good 790 board, could be more. Take the extra cash buy a good hsf and clock away....


Aren't 785's lacking ACC?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zeifer*


Aren't 785's lacking ACC?



No they have the SB710, which has ACC.

780G's were. 
Some 760G's have ACC
And AM3 770's have ACC.

Basically 
SB700 Basic
SB710 = SB700 + ACC 
SB750 = SB710 + RAID 5


----------



## CDub07

In CPU-Z it says that its a 750 southbridge. but yea the only different is Raid 5. Just to OC a athlon II X4 the 785G will take that chip to its limits. I wouldn't be afraid to stick a 965 in mine and try to get to 4.0GHz...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CDub07*


In CPU-Z it says that its a 750 southbridge. but yea the only different is Raid 5. Just to OC a athlon II X4 the 785G will take that chip to its limits. I wouldn't be afraid to stick a 965 in mine and try to get to 4.0GHz...


Some of the 785G's could handle newer 965BE (125watts) fine.

The boards are very good balance between mainstream, and quality .


----------



## SystemTech

Ok, had some fun with my setup this weekend.
Got max unstable overclock with only changing FSB = 3.783GHz
Unstable, can only run 32M wPrime without crashing.
Max Stable so far is 3.64 GHz with running 3 runs of wPrime 1024M Stable

Going to finish my watercooling setup next month then start changing voltages and will try get 4Ghz, only 17 more on my FSB then to get it stable.

I love this setup.

* Athlon II X4 type: Athlon II x4 620
* CPU stepping and mfg date: 2 and I'm not sure on the date.
* Revision: blank in CPU-Z?
* Clock speed: 3640Mhz
* FSB x Multi: 280 x13.0
* Vcore: 1.376
* RAM speed: DDR3 1800 @ 1552mhz 
* NB speed: 2800Mhz
* HT Link: 2800Mhz
* Motherboard: ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO
* Cooling method: Air
* CPU-Z Validation : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=868170
* OS: Windows 7 x86

My RAM is running underclocking, Mobo says support for 1800 (O.C.), do you guys think its a bios setting or must i get that by using FSB.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


Ok, had some fun with my setup this weekend.
Got max unstable overclock with only changing FSB = 3.783GHz
Unstable, can only run 32M wPrime without crashing.
Max Stable so far is 3.64 GHz with running 3 runs of wPrime 1024M Stable

Going to finish my watercooling setup next month then start changing voltages and will try get 4Ghz, only 17 more on my FSB then to get it stable.

I love this setup.

* Athlon II X4 type: Athlon II x4 620
* CPU stepping and mfg date: 2 and I'm not sure on the date.
* Revision: blank in CPU-Z?
* Clock speed: 3640Mhz
* FSB x Multi: 280 x13.0
* Vcore: 1.376
* RAM speed: DDR3 1800 @ 1552mhz 
* NB speed: 2800Mhz
* HT Link: 2800Mhz
* Motherboard: ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO
* Cooling method: Air
* CPU-Z Validation : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=868170
* OS: Windows 7 x86

My RAM is running underclocking, Mobo says support for 1800 (O.C.), do you guys think its a bios setting or must i get that by using FSB.


Added you to the spreadsheet


----------



## CDub07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SystemTech* 

My RAM is running underclocking, Mobo says support for 1800 (O.C.), do you guys think its a bios setting or must i get that by using FSB.

Don't think that can be selected in BIOS. I think that is what the mobo is saying it can support if the memory can reach it. Can only be achieved by FSB.


----------



## Zeifer

Kamui by the time you install that 620, Thuban will be out and Phenom II 965 C3s will be 50 dollar budget chips!


----------



## SystemTech

Is there anyway that we can sort the table by highest overclock to lowest. just an idea. have started to overclock properly, have got mobo fsb to 310 which is the highest stable. now pushing up CPU multi from 7 going up to 13 again. when i get there ill have a nice 4.03GHz. heat will be a bit of a issue though, can prob get 3.1GHz max before needing to change over to water.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zeifer*


Kamui by the time you install that 620, Thuban will be out and Phenom II 965 C3s will be 50 dollar budget chips!


ha ha ha ha...partially correct anyway







But on a serious note...it will be up and running after Christmas for sure. I picked out the HSF I wanted and I should have it by the end of the week. After that, all I need is a case


----------



## Baconslayer09

So I tried to push the processor, I could get it to post as high as 3.4 GHz, but Windows blue screens whenever I go higher than 3.25.









Anyways, that's not my problem. After doing this, Windows is acting really weird. It takes like 5 minutes for it to try and connect to the internet and whenever it's doing that, I can't use anything. After it connects, it will work. I've tried disconnecting the internet, the same thing occurs. Now, I can't turn my anti-virus on due to some RPC error.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baconslayer09* 
So I tried to push the processor, I could get it to post as high as 3.4 GHz, but Windows blue screens whenever I go higher than 3.25.









Anyways, that's not my problem. After doing this, Windows is acting really weird. It takes like 5 minutes for it to try and connect to the internet and whenever it's doing that, I can't use anything. After it connects, it will work. I've tried disconnecting the internet, the same thing occurs. Now, I can't turn my anti-virus on due to some RPC error.

Interesting. Try a system restore. Did you try bumping the voltage to post at that clock speed? Also, did you try dropping your RAM down to try and get it stable?


----------



## Baconslayer09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX*


Interesting. Try a system restore. Did you try bumping the voltage to post at that clock speed? Also, did you try dropping your RAM down to try and get it stable?


My RAM is running at 266. Voltages don't help. Well, actually, the only voltage I can raise on this thing is the memory, north bridge, and south bridge voltages. It doesn't allow me to tweak the CPU voltage.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baconslayer09*


My RAM is running at 266. Voltages don't help. Well, actually, the only voltage I can raise on this thing is the memory, north bridge, and south bridge voltages. It doesn't allow me to tweak the CPU voltage.


Interesting indeed...are you running the newest BIOS?

According to this site, you should have the option to tweak your CPU's Voltage

http://ixbtlabs.com/articles3/mainbo...ce8200-p3.html

Edit: ROFL sell the motherboard and buy a decent one....apparently you're motherboard is so wonderful that the BIOS will not let you tweak the CPU voltage unless you have a specific Black Edition processor installed. If you use any other processor, you cannot alter the CPU Voltage.


----------



## SystemTech

I agree with Kamui, update bios and the tweak your cpu volt. on my mobo i have reached 3.78 before i cant boot or get blue screens. i have 3.6 stable with most bios settings set to auto. if you can, lock your pci-e speed to 100 (the default speed, this could cause instability) and maybe try lowering your HT speed. some mobos have trouble getting the HT link much above 2000, which is the default setting. Hope that helps.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SystemTech* 
I agree with Kamui, update bios and the tweak your cpu volt. on my mobo i have reached 3.78 before i cant boot or get blue screens. i have 3.6 stable with most bios settings set to auto. if you can, lock your pci-e speed to 100 (the default speed, this could cause instability) and maybe try lowering your HT speed. some mobos have trouble getting the HT link much above 2000, which is the default setting. Hope that helps.

His problem, most likely, is that he needs a bump in voltage. However, his Motherboard won't let him unless he uses either a Phenom II 550. 720, 940, 955, 965 Black Edition, 7750 Black Edition, and 9850 or 9950 Black Edition.


----------



## oenone

hello to everyone

i would like to ask help from you guyz here

first of all let me inform you that i dont know how to overclock

secondly i just bought a new mobo and a processor which are the GA-MA790GP-UD4H and athlon 2 x4 620.

i just want to try out overclocking. is there any tutorial here on how to overclock my proc using this mobo?

a step by step tutorial would be nice since a am very new at this. if succesful this would be my first time to oc.

hoping for a favorable reply

thanks to all.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oenone*


hello to everyone

i would like to ask help from you guyz here

first of all let me inform you that i dont know how to overclock

secondly i just bought a new mobo and a processor which are the GA-MA790GP-UD4H and athlon 2 x4 620.

i just want to try out overclocking. is there any tutorial here on how to overclock my proc using this mobo?

a step by step tutorial would be nice since a am very new at this. if succesful this would be my first time to oc.

hoping for a favorable reply

thanks to all.


Well bud, first of all. What you're going to want to do is some recommended reading on overclocking in general.

http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ing-guide.html
http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...are-tools.html
http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...formation.html
http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ocket-am2.html

Now after you get done with all that reading, you'll know how to overclock your processor. Just remember, as with all Gigabyte motherboards, press Ctrl+F1 at the BIOS screen to get all the options.


----------



## Zeifer

And please fill out your PC specs in your signature.

CPU/Motherboard/RAM/OS are important when it comes to overclocking.


----------



## oenone

ok thanks

will do that now


----------



## Baconslayer09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX* 
Interesting indeed...are you running the newest BIOS?

According to this site, you should have the option to tweak your CPU's Voltage

http://ixbtlabs.com/articles3/mainbo...ce8200-p3.html

Edit: ROFL sell the motherboard and buy a decent one....apparently you're motherboard is so wonderful that the BIOS will not let you tweak the CPU voltage unless you have a specific Black Edition processor installed. If you use any other processor, you cannot alter the CPU Voltage.

I'm still waiting for my MIR, this thing was only $30 after rebate.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baconslayer09* 
I'm still waiting for my MIR, this thing was only $30 after rebate.









Not a bad price but see if you can get another would be my suggestion for the future because your motherboard is your limiting factor.


----------



## CDub07

Baconslayer09's board is only good for everyday computing. Like i said before i had the 780G ATI ECS and my 7750BE would not boot above 3GHz without a errors. Stable @2.9GHz all day but any combination of multi or increase of FSB to get to 3GHz was a no go. Get a 785G later.


----------



## Zeifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CDub07* 
Baconslayer09's board is only good for everyday computing. Like i said before i had the 780G ATI ECS and my 7750BE would not boot above 3GHz without a errors. Stable @2.9GHz all day but any combination of multi or increase of FSB to get to 3GHz was a no go. Get a 785G later.

My ASUS M3A78-CM was like that.

Kamui, what CPU cooler are you getting?


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zeifer*


My ASUS M3A78-CM was like that.

Kamui, what CPU cooler are you getting?


I've literally spent days trying to figure that out....I don't know off the top of my head. I figured it's best to just get the case first, put the motherboard in and then measure to see what height I need to be under because I can't seem to find anyone on OCN that actually owns the Thermaltake V9 Black Edition.

I originally wanted the Thermaltake V14 Pro but it won't fit


----------



## Zeifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX* 
I've literally spent days trying to figure that out....I don't know off the top of my head. I figured it's best to just get the case first, put the motherboard in and then measure to see what height I need to be under because I can't seem to find anyone on OCN that actually owns the Thermaltake V9 Black Edition.

I originally wanted the Thermaltake V14 Pro but it won't fit









Corsair H50.


----------



## oenone

i tried using core temp latest version

but it is not detecting my athlon 2 x4 620's temps

why is that

any other gadgets that i can use that would display my proc's temps and activity ?


----------



## hermitmaster

Spending anything over $40 on a cooler for these chips is overkill. You'll hit the memory controller wall long before temps become an issue. I'm using a $30 Rocketfish cooler I got at best buy and I never break 55C on load at 3.25Ghz. Additionally, I only have one 80mm Vantec Stealth case fan running at 5v.


----------



## xd_1771

I'm highly considering purchasing the Athlon II x4 for my family to use as their computer....might overclock it as well


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xd_1771*


I'm highly considering purchasing the Athlon II x4 for my family to use as their computer....might overclock it as well










They are great chips especially since there's only a 5% difference in between them and the Phenom II processors. They are also really good with power management if you have a system that's generally going to be on more than anything.

Hermit, well I'd rather have a cooler that I can also take off and put on another chip in the future when I decide to upgrade.


----------



## SystemTech

Hey, quick update. Got my 3.784GHz running stable. Please update the list.

Thanks


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


Hey, quick update. Got my 3.784GHz running stable. Please update the list.

Thanks


wow tat is really damm fast!








my old 620 i can get it at most at 3.4ghz


----------



## SystemTech

LOL, thanks Terence52. what can i say, i love my Mobo, its only a 785 (not the raved about 790) but i will be able to get 4GHz in theory on it (310 x 13) , just need to wait for my water cooling. I got my FSB there but my CPU runs to hot on my air cooling(57*C and CPU Multi only at 11 on full load).

AMD + Heat = unstable.

AMD - Heat = Really awesome overclock


----------



## CDub07

Got the Rocketfish from Best Buy and @ 3.44GHz im at 35c and 60c load with Prime95. Went with the one that has the copper base and not the direct touch cooper tubing one.

Edit- Im also only using some silver thermal crap i got from a local store. When i get AS 5 the temps will come way down.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CDub07* 
Got the Rocketfish from Best Buy and @ 3.44GHz im at 35c and 60c load with Prime95. Went with the one that has the copper base and not the direct touch cooper tubing one.

Edit- Im also only using some silver thermal crap i got from a local store. When i get AS 5 the temps will come way down.

Congrats


----------



## CDub07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SystemTech* 
LOL, thanks Terence52. what can i say, i love my Mobo, its only a 785 (not the raved about 790) but i will be able to get 4GHz in theory on it (310 x 13) , just need to wait for my water cooling. I got my FSB there but my CPU runs to hot on my air cooling(57*C and CPU Multi only at 11 on full load).

Is it ok to run ur HT over 2600MHz? Ur pushing close to 3GHz.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CDub07*


Is it ok to run ur HT over 2600MHz? Ur pushing close to 3GHz.


Running your HT Over stock causes negative impact on system stability and benchmarks.


----------



## dartuil

for me buying phenom x4 is wasting my money


----------



## bluecoupe66

Did you use bios or other software to overclock your x4's ?


----------



## CDub07

So close to a GHz overclock. I can taste it. @ 3.5GHz stable. Might be able to hit 3.6GHz, don't know for sure if the temps will pan out.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluecoupe66* 
Did you use bios or other software to overclock your x4's ?

Go for the bios. AMD OverDrive is nice but the bios is the only way to know what u did and why or why not it worked.


----------



## Xinoxide

Athlon II X4 620
Stepping: CACYC AC 0937
BIOS 2101
CPU CLK = 3601MHz
FSBxMULT = 277x13
vCore = 1.5 Bios 1.52 actual
1108MHz
NB speed = 2493MHz
NB Voltage = Stock
HT Link = 2493MHz
HT Voltage = Stock
Motherboard = ASUS M3A78-CM
Cooling method = craplots of air @ xig
Xig S1283
CPU-Z http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=886385
Win7 Professional x64


----------



## lemzip

* Athlon II X4 630
* CPU stepping : not sure, just chucked it in
* BIOS Version: 0910
* Clock speed: 3500Mhz
* FSB x Multi: 250 x 14
* Vcore: 1.425
* RAM speed:1666Mhz @ 8-8-8-24
* NB speed: 2500Mhz
* NB Voltage: stock
* HT Link: 2000Mhz
* HT Voltage: stock
* Motherboard: Asus M4A785TD-M Evo
* Cooling method: Air
* HSF Used or Water Block: Synche Mugen 2
* CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=886525
* OS Used: XP 64Bit

Totally unhappy with this chip or mobo or ram. Can get it to pass prime at anything over what it is now. ram divider dropped to 400, ht to 1200, nb to 8 or 9x with cpu vcore increased all the way to 1.5625 and will fail prime blend quickly but large or small ftt keeps on going for hours!

Also cannot get it to be stable without that vcore @ 1.425 however temps never about 40!

bad bad


----------



## KamuiRSX

Added you both to the spreadsheet









@Lemzip: Have you tried giving a ram bump in voltage or a bump for the CPU/Nb or CPU/HT?


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX*


Added you both to the spreadsheet







Have you tried giving a ram bump in voltage or a bump for the CPU/Nb or CPU/HT?


with my 780V chipset there is no gain from HT/NB voltage. my memory is super forgiving in every aspect. i need a new board to take advantage of this cpu/new ram.

im looking at buying the board in my sig.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*


with my 780V chipset there is no gain from HT/NB voltage. my memory is super forgiving in every aspect. i need a new board to take advantage of this cpu/new ram.

im looking at buying the board in my sig.


Well make sure you know what you're getting into







DFI makes great boards but I've heard that most people absolutely hate their customer service.


----------



## Xinoxide

as long as they can process an RMA, i have a spare board in my closet for waits.


----------



## lemzip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX*


Added you both to the spreadsheet









@Lemzip: Have you tried giving a ram bump in voltage or a bump for the CPU/Nb or CPU/HT?


yep, all the way to 1.4 on NB/CPU and 1.385 for the HT link.

My memory has a max v of 1.65 and i have pushed almost 1.7 to them and still nothing, think this chip/ram/mobo something is not 100% right.

normally a bsod with system_check_exception on it which i think is volts but im pushing 1.565 max through it and still wont play at 260X14.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemzip* 
yep, all the way to 1.4 on NB/CPU and 1.385 for the HT link.

My memory has a max v of 1.65 and i have pushed almost 1.7 to them and still nothing, think this chip/ram/mobo something is not 100% right.

normally a bsod with system_check_exception on it which i think is volts but im pushing 1.565 max through it and still wont play at 260X14.

Wow....dunno then...maybe different board is the only thing I'm thinking.


----------



## lemzip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX*


Wow....dunno then...maybe different board is the only thing I'm thinking.


Do you think it could be a bad chip or board? struggling on what to get to test to see what it could be, considering this will do [email protected] but wont even give prime a go at [email protected] with all other settings set.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lemzip*


Do you think it could be a bad chip or board? struggling on what to get to test to see what it could be, considering this will do [email protected] but wont even give prime a go at [email protected] with all other settings set.


One way to find out...do you have a friend with an AMD board? If so, throw your chip in his board and see how high you can get it. If you get over 3.6, then it's your board that's limiting your OC.


----------



## scaz

I got to 3.6, but I had 1.6 vots going to the cpu. at 3.5 and I pass by with 1.5. so I keep it at 3.5


----------



## CDub07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*


with my 780V chipset there is no gain from HT/NB voltage. my memory is super forgiving in every aspect. i need a new board to take advantage of this cpu/new ram.


What is the max speed of ur ram? If its 1600mhz that might be ur problem. Knock that ram multi back 1 and see what happens.


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CDub07*


What is the max speed of ur ram? If its 1600mhz that might be ur problem. Knock that ram multi back 1 and see what happens.


sorry if it is misleading, but i dont yet have the board and ram in my sig.

currently i run a pair of 2 gig G.Skill 1066MHz trident LV's.

i have indeed tried to lower the memory multi to no gain, i hit the same 'FSB' limit.

having 780V chipset i know my OCing control is somewhat limited. example, only the latest bios update 2101 allows me to change the NB multi.


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:

Totally unhappy with this chip or mobo or ram. Can get it to pass prime at anything over what it is now. ram divider dropped to 400, ht to 1200, nb to 8 or 9x with cpu vcore increased all the way to 1.5625 and will fail prime blend quickly but large or small ftt keeps on going for hours!
Hey lemzip, i have same mobo(just the atx, not the m-atx) and i am going over 3.7GHz on my setup stable. my only problem so far is temps which im sorting out. if i have everything set to [AUTO] and then just set your HT speed down by 1 or 2 settings, same with your ram and the just adjust your FSB. i have my FSB stable at 291 so far ( had it stable at 310 but cpu multi down by 2, my mobo will handle 4GHz310x13 = 4030). i have my CPU Vcore set to auto aswell and monitor it through CPU-Z, hsnt gone over 1.4 really, max ive seen is like 1.45. try see if that helps.

Quote:

Quote:
Originally Posted by CDub07 View Post
Is it ok to run ur HT over 2600MHz? Ur pushing close to 3GHz.
Running your HT Over stock causes negative impact on system stability and benchmarks.
IE, if i lower my HT down to say 2400, will i have a good bit more OC headroom?
I find my HT clock gets unstable when i go over 2930 Mhz.


----------



## lemzip

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SystemTech* 
Hey lemzip, i have same mobo(just the atx, not the m-atx) and i am going over 3.7GHz on my setup stable. my only problem so far is temps which im sorting out. if i have everything set to [AUTO] and then just set your HT speed down by 1 or 2 settings, same with your ram and the just adjust your FSB. i have my FSB stable at 291 so far ( had it stable at 310 but cpu multi down by 2, my mobo will handle 4GHz310x13 = 4030). i have my CPU Vcore set to auto aswell and monitor it through CPU-Z, hsnt gone over 1.4 really, max ive seen is like 1.45. try see if that helps.

Yep, tried all of that to no avail. Think its just a bad setup.

I have managed to get a multimeter, does anyone know where i need to poke on the mobo to get the vcore? Just want to ensure its correct at bios as the required volts are high!

cheers


----------



## Zeifer

Kamui, still waiting on your rig.


----------



## CDub07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SystemTech*


IE, if i lower my HT down to say 2400, will i have a good bit more OC headroom?
I find my HT clock gets unstable when i go over 2930 Mhz.


HT3.0 max is 2600mhz. Dropping it back closing to 2000mhz should help stabilize some things.

KamuiRSX, I done OCing for the time being. This is the max stable i can get right now. I can run Prime95 but keep getting a error. Update the chart with this data pls.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=888105


----------



## CDub07

..


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zeifer* 
Kamui, still waiting on your rig.









You and me both bud







Currently....I have the following (still)

AMD Athlon II X4 630
Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H
4GB A-Data DDR2 1066
Stock Cooler
320GB WD AAKS HDD
Thermaltake XT 750w

I can get an optical from my old rig so it's all good...but I'm just missing the case







More than likely, I'll wait until it's closer to Christmas and see if I can get a good deal on a case that has at least 230mm of width so I can buy a Thermaltake V14 Pro Cooler (cools better than the TRUE







).

Edit: Updated ya CdUb


----------



## D3T0X

I have my 620 @ 3.5ghz now /w 1.475vcore. My cpu z and hw monitor show vcore up to max of 1.49v when under prime 95. I was wondering if this is to high for it? My temps max out at around 52c when under prime 95. Is this to hot for the processor?

please let me know, I don't wanna burn it up


----------



## CDub07

52c is very breezy. Would only worry if u were see mid to high 60c temps.


----------



## SystemTech

I would disagree with you CDub07. for AMD CPUs try avoid going anywhere near 60. 62 is the max. generally from about 55 onwards your CPU will loose stability, sometimes even from 50 onwards. AMD CPUs really love to run cool, cooler they run the more you can OC without pushing your voltages or anything else. mine sits at a max of about 53 and thats when i decided to finish my water loop.


----------



## Alpha_project

had so much time today so i decided to tweak this cpu a little more. stable at 3.6Ghz. i'll probally stop from here happy with a 1Ghz OC

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=889010


----------



## lemzip

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alpha_project* 
had so much time today so i decided to tweak this cpu a little more. stable at 3.6Ghz. i'll probally stop from here happy with a 1Ghz OC

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=889010

Did you prime blend it?

Would love to see it get through a few hours with the OC if you can?


----------



## CDub07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SystemTech* 
I would disagree with you CDub07. for AMD CPUs try avoid going anywhere near 60. 62 is the max. generally from about 55 onwards your CPU will loose stability, sometimes even from 50 onwards. AMD CPUs really love to run cool, cooler they run the more you can OC without pushing your voltages or anything else. mine sits at a max of about 53 and thats when i decided to finish my water loop.

ok, but 52c won't fry a amd cpu. Thats what i was getting at.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alpha_project*


had so much time today so i decided to tweak this cpu a little more. stable at 3.6Ghz. i'll probally stop from here happy with a 1Ghz OC

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=889010


Added for ya


----------



## D3T0X

Will it still last a few years being at 1.49 52c under load?


----------



## Veriis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX*


NP but make sure your case can fit the HSF you choose







I'm running into that problem right now trying to find a new case for this build...can't fit the Xiggy, Megahalem, TRUE, or pretty much anything over 150mm high


Thanks again all for your advice from a couple of weeks back.

Was iffy if I could fit a larger Heatsink/Fan in my case, so got a Cooler Master TX3, figured for $20 could just try it out and if I didn't like it just throw it into a spare rig and get something better, no big loss.

Really liking the 630, now at 3.4 Ghz at stock voltage (just for an hour after my 5750 came in yesterday, which also was an easy O/C by 15% basically making it a 5770) and with the cooler under 40 C at load (and at 25 C idle - at 3.2 Ghz with stock fan was 32 idle and 53 load). So decent bang for the buck, happy enough for now and this 630 seems like it could keep going if so desired.

Thanks again.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Veriis*


Thanks again all for your advice from a couple of weeks back.

Was iffy if I could fit a larger Heatsink/Fan in my case, so got a Cooler Master TX3, figured for $20 could just try it out and if I didn't like it just throw it into a spare rig and get something better, no big loss.

Really liking the 630, now at 3.4 Ghz at stock voltage (just for an hour after my 5750 came in yesterday, which also was an easy O/C by 15% basically making it a 5770) and with the cooler under 40 C at load (and at 25 C idle - at 3.2 Ghz with stock fan was 32 idle and 53 load). So decent bang for the buck, happy enough for now and this 630 seems like it could keep going if so desired.

Thanks again.


Anytime







Congrats...make sure to throw up a CPU-Z Validation Link


----------



## Zeifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX* 
You and me both bud







Currently....I have the following (still)

AMD Athlon II X4 630
Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-UD4H
4GB A-Data DDR2 1066
Stock Cooler
320GB WD AAKS HDD
Thermaltake XT 750w

I can get an optical from my old rig so it's all good...but I'm just missing the case







More than likely, I'll wait until it's closer to Christmas and see if I can get a good deal on a case that has at least 230mm of width so I can buy a Thermaltake V14 Pro Cooler (cools better than the TRUE







).

Edit: Updated ya CdUb










Snag an H50. I guarantee you'll love it.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zeifer*


Snag an H50. I guarantee you'll love it.


The H50 is expensive







Cheapest price I can find is $70. Looking to stay under the $40 mark for the cooler.


----------



## dartuil

zeifer you unlock the 4th core of your cpu?


----------



## Zeifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX*


The H50 is expensive







Cheapest price I can find is $70. Looking to stay under the $40 mark for the cooler.


I don't think I've heard of any goo coolers for under 40.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *dartuil*


zeifer you unlock the 4th core of your cpu?


Yeah.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zeifer*


I don't think I've heard of any goo coolers for under 40.










Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer
Xigmatek S1283 Red Scorpion
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus

In order of best to worst.

But they can all cool an Athlon II x4 no problem.


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Sunbeam Core Contact Freezer
Xigmatek S1283 Red Scorpion
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus

In order of best to worst.

But they can all cool an Athlon II x4 no problem.


I can attest to the S1283. 38C full load with P/P kaze's one of wich is broken now, 43C the highest ive seen. with pull only.

i am sorry but i cant say that i have tested the stock S1283 fan of the one linked on my current CPU.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*


I can attest to the S1283. 38C full load with P/P kaze's one of wich is broken now, 43C the highest ive seen. with pull only.

i am sorry but i cant say that i have tested the stock S1283 fan of the one linked on my current CPU.


The Dark Knight & Red Scorpion's fans are very nice, and have just slightly less static pressure than an Ultra Kaze 2k.

They do very well, and I've used both fans to cool an x4 620 to 3.8 w/ 1.6v


----------



## Zeifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*


I can attest to the S1283. 38C full load with P/P kaze's one of wich is broken now, 43C the highest ive seen. with pull only.

i am sorry but i cant say that i have tested the stock S1283 fan of the one linked on my current CPU.


Wait, fans running at 3000RPM? That's gotta be loud as hell.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zeifer* 
Wait, fans running at 3000RPM? That's gotta be loud as hell.

45.90dBA


----------



## Platinum

* * Athlon II X4 Type:* Athlon II X4 620
* * CPU stepping: *CACYC AC 0937EPMW
* * BIOS Version:* A12
* * Clock speed:* 3835.0 MHz
* * FSB x Multi:* 295 MHz x 13.0
* * Vcore: *1.475V
* * RAM speed: *787 MHz @ 5-5-5-15
* * NB Speed: *2065.0 MHz
* * NB Voltage:* 1.475V
* * HT Link:* 2065.0 MHz
* * HT Voltage: *1.30V
* * Motherboard:* DFI LP JR 790GX-M2RS
* * Cooling Method:* Air
* * HSF Used or Water Block:* Xigmatek S1283 w/ Delta AFC1212DE
* * CPU-Z Validation:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=893064
* * OS Used:* Windows Vista Enterprise SP2 64-bit

*Please count me in.







*


----------



## lemzip

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=896422

Just a update, had to put 1.48 volt through the core to stable, this is it for this chip/mobo combo, even at 1.6 it wont play ball any higher.
mem at 688 8-8-8-20, NB at 2580.0Mhz.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Added ya Platinum

Lem: Your validation failed. Is that a max validation?


----------



## Veriis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX*


Anytime







Congrats...make sure to throw up a CPU-Z Validation Link










Ok finally did that:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=891676

Might be as far as I can go without increasing voltage, but good enough for me right now. Adding a 2nd fan to that TX3 cooler as well to see what difference that makes...


----------



## Platinum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX* 
Added ya Platinum and Lem

Thank you.







Can you change my vcore to 1.475V? Because at the time, I thought it was stable but failed test after 4 hrs. I'm still testing and it seems to be going great.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Veriis* 
Ok finally did that:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=891676

Might be as far as I can go without increasing voltage, but good enough for me right now. Adding a 2nd fan to that TX3 cooler as well to see what difference that makes...

Your validation failed as well.

Platinum: changed for ya.


----------



## lemzip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX*


Added ya Platinum

Lem: Your validation failed. Is that a max validation?


Seems fine to be, deffo passed validation??? can you check the link again?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=896422

cheers


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lemzip*


Seems fine to be, deffo passed validation??? can you check the link again?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=896422

cheers


Strange...when I looked at it before, it had the Red X through it for failed validation.

Added


----------



## Platinum

Does overclocking the NB provide performance gains? I've been keeping the NB and the HT around 2.0 GHz.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Platinum*


Does overclocking the NB provide performance gains? I've been keeping the NB and the HT around 2.0 GHz.


Huge performance gains compared to RAM overclocks when it comes to load times.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Platinum*


Does overclocking the NB provide performance gains? I've been keeping the NB and the HT around 2.0 GHz.


Honeslty, from most results, they show almost no benefits to overclocking the northbridge but some say it helps. I say do whatever you feel is natural. Pretty much though anything between 2000 and 2400 is fine.


----------



## Platinum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Huge performance gains compared to RAM overclocks when it comes to load times.


Care to elaborate?







I'm quite new at this.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX*


Honeslty, from most results, they show almost no benefits to overclocking the northbridge but some say it helps. I say do whatever you feel is natural. Pretty much though anything between 2000 and 2400 is fine.

http://ixbtlabs.com/articles3/mainbo...-chipsets.html


With NB Voltage of 1.475V, I can probably bump it up a bit for sure, just wanted to know if there's any point in doing it at all.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Platinum*


Care to elaborate?







I'm quite new at this.










Any program that uses a large portion of your RAM and such will benefit from NB Overclocking, because the faster your NB is, the faster it will load the program or files stored in your RAM as it increases your RAM bandwidth.

As an example, from my personal tests, Photoshop CS4 went from a ~2 Minute load time on my Athlon II x4 620 with a 2000mhz NB, to a ~1 minute load time with a 2700mhz NB.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Platinum*


Care to elaborate?







I'm quite new at this.









With NB Voltage of 1.475V, I can probably bump it up a bit for sure, just wanted to know if there's any point in doing it at all.


I was hoping to find the actual overclocking article where they ran benchmarks and then overclock the northbridge, and ran benchmarks at every bump until it maxed and didn't show any gains but that one wasn't it









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*


... and if I go i7 or Phenom I'll also sell my Athlon II X4 though it's nothing too special, being as most of the CPUs seem to hit 3.25 GHz without trouble.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Any program that uses a large portion of your RAM and such will benefit from NB Overclocking, because the faster your NB is, the faster it will load the program or files stored in your RAM as it increases your RAM bandwidth.

As an example, from my personal tests, Photoshop CS4 went from a ~2 Minute load time on my Athlon II x4 620 with a 2000mhz NB, to a ~1 minute load time with a 2700mhz NB.


Holy crap...how does your CS4 take 2 minutes to load...on my 6400+ BE, it loads up in 12 seconds with stock clocks (12 seconds from the moment of clicking the Icon in the start menu)


----------



## Platinum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Any program that uses a large portion of your RAM and such will benefit from NB Overclocking, because the faster your NB is, the faster it will load the program or files stored in your RAM as it increases your RAM bandwidth.

As an example, from my personal tests, Photoshop CS4 went from a ~2 Minute load time on my Athlon II x4 620 with a 2000mhz NB, to a ~1 minute load time with a 2700mhz NB.


Wow the gain is impressive!







I'll definitely give it a try after this, but it means I'll have to start stressing everything over again







.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX*


Holy crap...how does your CS4 take 2 minutes to load...on my 6400+ BE, it loads up in 12 seconds with stock clocks (12 seconds from the moment of clicking the Icon in the start menu)


It takes around 10 seconds on my Phenom II 720 w/ power saving features on to load PS CS3. What's with the long load time?









Edit: Maybe a really large file is being opened?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX* 
Holy crap...how does your CS4 take 2 minutes to load...on my 6400+ BE, it loads up in 12 seconds with stock clocks (12 seconds from the moment of clicking the Icon in the start menu)


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Platinum* 
Wow the gain is impressive!







I'll definitely give it a try after this, but it means I'll have to start stressing everything over again







.
It takes around 10 seconds on my Phenom II 720 w/ power saving features on to load PS CS3. What's with the long load time?









*Edit: Maybe a really large file is being opened*?

Bolded part is the bingo on this one.

It was a uncompressed project weighing in at almost 4GB.
It was a render in the range of 4000x3000


----------



## Platinum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Bolded part is the bingo on this one.

It was a uncompressed project weighing in at almost 4GB.
It was a render in the range of 4000x3000









No wonder. On the other hand, if I start overclocking my NB, I would have to redo all the stress test correct?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Platinum* 







No wonder. On the other hand, if I start overclocking my NB, I would have to redo all the stress test correct?









Well, yes and no.

I would only do 1 hour stress tests on the RAM for every 100mhz on the NB.

Until you hit a point where it won't go anywhere, or fails the stress test.


----------



## Platinum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Well, yes and no.

I would only do 1 hour stress tests on the RAM for every 100mhz on the NB.

Until you hit a point where it won't go anywhere, or fails the stress test.

Alright, just confirming, Prime95 Large FFT or OCCT Medium Dataset?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Platinum* 
Alright, just confirming, Prime95 Large FFT or OCCT Medium Dataset?

I'd go with Prime.

If that goes well and you find your NB Max speed, burn it in with a Blend test.


----------



## opticalza

Here is mine. Will try get the missing information asap

* Athlon II X4 620
* CPU stepping - Not sure, sorry.
* BIOS Version - Unsure, default, will find out and post again.
* Clock speed - 3445MHZ
* FSB x Multi - 13 x 265
* Vcore - 1.312V
* RAM speed - 530Mhz (1060MHZ, ddr3)
* NB speed - 2120Mhz
* NB Voltage - Stock
* HT Link - 2120mhz
* HT Voltage - Stock
* Motherboard - GA-MA770T-UD3P
* Cooling method - Air
* HSF Used - Coolermaster Hyper212
* Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=902587
* OS Used - Windows 7 x64 Home premium

Atm i've had no issues ocing at all. Bumped voltage up once a little, although it was running stable on stock. Lowered ram clock, since its cheap ram. Could probably push it a fair bit further.

Current idle temps are: 38-40C (Using easytune6 to get temps, CoreTemp reports temps of 30)
Under prime95 load: 55C (Easytune6, coretemp/hw monitor show 45-46)

On that note, which of these temps do most people refer to on these forums?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *opticalza*


Here is mine. Will try get the missing information asap

* Athlon II X4 620
* CPU stepping - Not sure, sorry.
* BIOS Version - Unsure, default, will find out and post again.
* Clock speed - 3445MHZ
* FSB x Multi - 13 x 265
* Vcore - 1.312V
* RAM speed - 530Mhz (1060MHZ, ddr3)
* NB speed - 2120Mhz
* NB Voltage - Stock
* HT Link - 2120mhz
* HT Voltage - Stock
* Motherboard - GA-MA770T-UD3P
* Cooling method - Air
* HSF Used - Coolermaster Hyper212
* Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=902587
* OS Used - Windows 7 x64 Home premium


That's not bad man.

My suggestions:

Increase your CPU-NB Voltage to 1.35 and turn the multi up

Decrease your HT-Link Multi so your HT-Link is below 2000mhz (should be 1960mhz which is just fine)

And raise up your RAM Divider to 5.33/1066mhz


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *opticalza*


Here is mine. Will try get the missing information asap

* Athlon II X4 620
* CPU stepping - Not sure, sorry.
* BIOS Version - Unsure, default, will find out and post again.
* Clock speed - 3445MHZ
* FSB x Multi - 13 x 265
* Vcore - 1.312V
* RAM speed - 530Mhz (1060MHZ, ddr3)
* NB speed - 2120Mhz
* NB Voltage - Stock
* HT Link - 2120mhz
* HT Voltage - Stock
* Motherboard - GA-MA770T-UD3P
* Cooling method - Air
* HSF Used - Coolermaster Hyper212
* Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=902587
* OS Used - Windows 7 x64 Home premium

Atm i've had no issues ocing at all. Bumped voltage up once a little, although it was running stable on stock. Lowered ram clock, since its cheap ram. Could probably push it a fair bit further.

Current idle temps are: 38-40C (Using easytune6 to get temps, CoreTemp reports temps of 30)
Under prime95 load: 55C (Easytune6, coretemp/hw monitor show 45-46)

On that note, which of these temps do most people refer to on these forums?


Added you to the spreadsheet.


----------



## Fatal05

Add me to the club! Just got a 630 and Biostar A785GE. I'm hoping this little board will allow me to pull another few hundred mhz out of it.

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/63...ml#post7991890

Any info on the CADAC stepping? Also, whats this about unlocking L3 cache, and how do I tell if mine is a true Deneb core?


----------



## Quantum Reality

IIRC CADAC is Propus, unfortunately. The first post in this thread lays it out. Even without the unlocked L3 I think you should be able to squeeze 3.25 GHz out of the CPU without even breaking a sweat. I chronicled the adventure in a thread somewhere even


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*


IIRC CADAC is Propus, unfortunately. The first post in this thread lays it out. Even without the unlocked L3 I think you should be able to squeeze 3.25 GHz out of the CPU without even breaking a sweat. I chronicled the adventure in a thread somewhere even










Quantum is correct. Your chip would say xxCxx if it were a Deneb. However, you'll still get some pretty decent performance out of this chip.


----------



## Fatal05

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality* 
IIRC CADAC is Propus, unfortunately. *The first post in this thread lays it out.* Even without the unlocked L3 I think you should be able to squeeze 3.25 GHz out of the CPU without even breaking a sweat. I chronicled the adventure in a thread somewhere even









Thanks

Haha, I don't know how I missed this. When I replied, I was frantically browsing on my netbook







.

I'm looking forward to seeing what this chip can do.

Now I just need to pawn off my old C2D stuff....


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fatal05*


Thanks

Haha, I don't know how I missed this. When I replied, I was frantically browsing on my netbook







.

I'm looking forward to seeing what this chip can do.

Now I just need to pawn off my old C2D stuff....


Well you've got pretty decent equipment so everything should go quickly.


----------



## kidsafe

Athlon II X4 620
CPU stepping: will report later
Clock speed: 3601 MHz
FSB x Multi: 13x277 MHz
Vcore: 1.35V BIOS, 1.32V CPU-Z
RAM speed: DDR3-1333 @ 1477 MHz 9-9-9-24
NB speed: 2216 MHz
NB Voltage: 1.22V
HT Link: 2216 MHz
HT Voltage: 1.32V
Motherboard: MSI 785GM-E65 mATX, BIOS 2.3
HSF Used: OCZ Vendetta 2, Scythe S-FLEX SFF21F
CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=910358
OS Used: Windows 7 64-bit


----------



## xquisit

* X4 965 125w
* C3 stepping
* 1204
* 3.87Ghz
* 15.5 x 250
* 1.462v
* 1333Mhz
* 2000
* 1.25v
* 2000
* 1.25v
* Asus Crosshair III Formula (Republic of Gamers)
* Corsair H50
* CPU-Z Validation: Not yet, I have not touched my NB yet! Maybe, pictures on January 4 2010!
* Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit

EDIT: I just tried to join a club that I don't fit the requirements (lol'd).. Sorry, I just smoked my medication!

Sorry, and good luck to you all!


----------



## dartuil

hello








here is my new cpu batch you think i can unlock something?
http://www.hiboox.fr/go/images/diver...804d2.jpg.html


----------



## allikat

Well, that's an Athlon II x3 425 stock @2.7GHz.
You may, possibly be able to unlock a 4th core, if you're lucky.


----------



## dartuil

may cpu have the CACYC batch


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dartuil*


may cpu have the CACYC batch


Added new comers to the spreadsheet.

Also, for you dartuil, the information you need is actually printed on the CPU itself. Take a picture of the IHS on the CPU. What you're looking for is the following:

Model # of CPU
Batch/Stepping
Serial #

Those first 5 characters are what you need to look at. If it's a Deneb core, it will say "xxCxx". If it's a Propus core, it will say "xxDxx". However, because it's a tri-core, it's a quad core with a core disabled so you have a chance to re-enable it by turning on ACC in your Bios and setting it to Auto. If you don't see the option to do so, press Ctrl+F1 at the main Bios screen.


----------



## dartuil

http://www.hiboox.fr/go/images-100/x...33194.jpg.html
here all theey are


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dartuil*


http://www.hiboox.fr/go/images-100/x...33194.jpg.html
here all theey are










You do in fact have a Deneb with L3 and 1 Core disabled so you do have a chance of unlocking them if you can get them stable.


----------



## sugarmankie

CPU: Athlon II X4 620
CPU stepping and manufacturing date: stepping = 2 
Revision: Not stated by CPU-Z. Family F, Model 5, Stepping 2, Ext Family 10, Ext Model 5
Clock speed: 2.6
FSB x Multi: 200 x 13
Vcore: 1.4 V (at idle)
RAM speed: DDR2-800 (5-5-5-21)
NB speed: 2000 MHz
HT Link: 2000 MHz
Motherboard: MSI k9a2platinum bios v 1.9
Cooling method: Corsair H50 Push pull fans on rad (antec and the corsiar fan)
CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=920637
OS Used:windows 7 x64 ultimate

hsf = CORSIAR h50 with push pull configed fans


----------



## lemzip

finally got my details for stepping etc.

CADAC AD 0940GPFW


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sugarmankie*


CPU: Athlon II X4 620
CPU stepping and manufacturing date: stepping = 2 
Revision: Not stated by CPU-Z. Family F, Model 5, Stepping 2, Ext Family 10, Ext Model 5
Clock speed: 2.6
FSB x Multi: 200 x 13
Vcore: 1.4 V (at idle)
RAM speed: DDR2-800 (5-5-5-21)
NB speed: 2000 MHz
HT Link: 2000 MHz
Motherboard: MSI k9a2platinum bios v 1.9
Cooling method: Corsair H50 Push pull fans on rad (antec and the corsiar fan)
CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=920637
OS Used:windows 7 x64 ultimate

hsf = CORSIAR h50 with push pull configed fans


Wow you're CPU-Z validation failed and you're putting a lot of volts into the chip for stock speeds.

Added both you and Lem's info to the spreadsheet.

Now who can't wait for the new Athlon II X4's to come out. I just realized when looking at the CPU support for my motherboard that they added the the following

Athlon II X4

630 C3 = 2.8Ghz 200x14
635 C3 = 2.9Ghz 200x14.5
640 C3 = 3.0Ghz 200x15


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX*


Wow you're CPU-Z validation failed and you're putting a lot of volts into the chip for stock speeds.


It's an error with the latest CPUz build.

I forgot what exactly it relates to, but it fails stable overclocks, and some stocks for no reason.


----------



## lemzip

good however i think they will just be the same chip clocked higher.

I have managed to get a 620 with L3 soon so will be testing that in the next week and a 965


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lemzip*


good however i think they will just be the same chip clocked higher.

I have managed to get a 620 with L3 soon so will be testing that in the next week and a 965










Niceness. I think I'll be selling my Athlon II X4 630 in favor of buying an Athlon II X4 640 once released for that 15 multy.


----------



## lemzip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX*


Niceness. I think I'll be selling my Athlon II X4 630 in favor of buying an Athlon II X4 640 once released for that 15 multy.


im in two minds, i have the 620 paid for however the 965 is not, so do i wait for the 6 core proccies instead??


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lemzip* 
im in two minds, i have the 620 paid for however the 965 is not, so do i wait for the 6 core proccies instead??

Yes...I will probably sell my 965 BE by then as well in favor of the new 6 cores. Supposedly, they'll be released in Q2.


----------



## dartuil

my x3 425 is indeed a x4 with l3 cache dudes








very stable @stock


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dartuil*


my x3 425 is indeed a x4 with l3 cache dudes








very stable @stock


Congrats


----------



## CDub07

When i bought my Rocketfish CPU cooler i knew i wasn't getting the best but figured it had to be better than the stock HSF. I was getting 37-41c idle and 60c load when i first installed. Come to find out i installed it backwards and only about half the CPU was covered with TIM. Cleaned reapplied and now idles at 29c-31c to 55c load. If u wonder what i mean by put on backwards the copper base is not center on the fan it is off to the side a little on one side. I did the side with not near the center and could have fried my cpu if i kept running it. compound is just a 2 hours old so maybe it will drop even more.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CDub07* 
When i bought my Rocketfish CPU cooler i knew i wasn't getting the best but figured it had to be better than the stock HSF. I was getting 37-41c idle and 60c load when i first installed. Come to find out i installed it backwards and only about half the CPU was covered with TIM. Cleaned reapplied and now idles at 29c-31c to 55c load. If u wonder what i mean by put on backwards the copper base is not center on the fan it is off to the side a little on one side. I did the side with not near the center and could have fried my cpu if i kept running it. compound is just a 2 hours old so maybe it will drop even more.

Nice. I do have 2 words for ya though...cable management


----------



## CDub07

I have two words for u....new case. This my next upgrade. My case is a cheapo case from a local shop here. The case im looking to buy is this one.

Best Buy

Newegg


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CDub07*


I have two words for u....new case. This my next upgrade. My case is a cheapo case from a local shop here. The case im looking to buy is this one.

Best Buy

Newegg


$40 for a refurbished one straight from TT.

http://www.thermaltakestore.com/soprano-rs-101.html

Is it a good case? I've been wanting the Thermaltake V9 Black Edition case personally.


----------



## CDub07

From what i seen its a great case just not good on cable management(lol). I think i will have enough space to run my HDs backwards and cut down on those wires. $40 shipped is crazy but im just not crazy about getting a case shipped in the mail. Heard of too many cases dented and dinged during shipping.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CDub07*


From what i seen its a great case just not good on cable management(lol). I think i will have enough space to run my HDs backwards and cut down on those wires. $40 shipped is crazy but im just not crazy about getting a case shipped in the mail. Heard of too many cases dented and dinged during shipping.


Eh it's UPS shipping. As long as it's well packaged there shouldn't be any dents.


----------



## CDub07

Yea, $40 is a lot cheaper than $79.99 and thats not including taxes. Might look into getting that V9 case ur talking about. For 59.99 that is a sweet deal.Plus i could really hide my cables then. Both have free shipping.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CDub07* 
Yea, $40 is a lot cheaper than $79.99 and thats not including taxes. Might look into getting that V9 case ur talking about. For 59.99 that is a sweet deal.Plus i could really hide my cables then. Both have free shipping.









No taxes unless you live in CA. At least there shouldn't be anyway


----------



## sugarmankie

thanks for the addition = ]

sugar


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Hello. I just registered at OCN, so just want to say hello to the community ^^ 
but yeah i am having problems overclocking my 630. My current setup is...

PSU:antec 430 trupower
CPU:athlon II X4 630
RAM: Patriot Dual Viper 1066mhz 4gb(2x2gb)
MOBO: MSI 785gtm-e45

and I have problems keeping it stable. For example, my current speed is 3.29 ghz, with 2130 FSB and HT. And ram set at 470. And i am still having problems with stability. I even have the cpu voltage up to 1.445 Volts and I still get crashes like 15 seconds into a prime95 test :/ And whenever i try to OC to like 3.5ghz, even if i raise the cpu voltage to like 1.5 V, it wont even get me to the Windows login page, i just get a BSOD. I am really disappointed since i read many reviews stating that you can get like 3.5 ghz with auto settings :[ so is there any advice you could give me?


----------



## Fatal05

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kpopsaranghae* 
Hello. I just registered at OCN, so just want to say hello to the community ^^
but yeah i am having problems overclocking my 630. My current setup is...

PSU:antec 430 trupower
CPU:athlon II X4 630
RAM: Patriot Dual Viper 1066mhz 4gb(2x2gb)
MOBO: MSI 785gtm-e45

and I have problems keeping it stable. For example, my current speed is 3.29 ghz, with 2130 FSB and HT. And ram set at 470. And i am still having problems with stability. I even have the cpu voltage up to 1.445 Volts and I still get crashes like 15 seconds into a prime95 test :/ And whenever i try to OC to like 3.5ghz, even if i raise the cpu voltage to like 1.5 V, it wont even get me to the Windows login page, i just get a BSOD. I am really disappointed since i read many reviews stating that you can get like 3.5 ghz with auto settings :[ so is there any advice you could give me?

Lower your HT multiplier, and have it run at or less than 2000. Also, make sure you're running appropriate memory timings and voltage.

Also, 3.3ghz isn't too bad, and in overclocking nothing is guaranteed. You could just be maxing out the chip.


----------



## CDub07

u might want to bump ur NB(North Bridge) vcore up a notch also.


----------



## WithFullForce

@kpopsaranghae what gpu you got dude? maybe 430watt is not enough to oc at all


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kpopsaranghae* 
Hello. I just registered at OCN, so just want to say hello to the community ^^
but yeah i am having problems overclocking my 630. My current setup is...

PSU:antec 430 trupower
CPU:athlon II X4 630
RAM: Patriot Dual Viper 1066mhz 4gb(2x2gb)
MOBO: MSI 785gtm-e45

and I have problems keeping it stable. For example, my current speed is 3.29 ghz, with 2130 FSB and HT. And ram set at 470. And i am still having problems with stability. I even have the cpu voltage up to 1.445 Volts and I still get crashes like 15 seconds into a prime95 test :/ And whenever i try to OC to like 3.5ghz, even if i raise the cpu voltage to like 1.5 V, it wont even get me to the Windows login page, i just get a BSOD. I am really disappointed since i read many reviews stating that you can get like 3.5 ghz with auto settings :[ so is there any advice you could give me?

for the clocks you say you are trying you shouldnt be upping your cpu voltage at all. these chips can break 3.5 on stock voltage quite easily ( MOST of the time )

Now, what i would really think to be a concern, is your cpu cooler. what kind of temperatures are you getting? These phenom II based cpu's attainable clocks speeds are more hand in hand with temperment than they are with things like "lucky bin" selection.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xinoxide* 
for the clocks you say you are trying you shouldnt be upping your cpu voltage at all. these chips can break 3.5 on stock voltage quite easily ( MOST of the time )

Now, what i would really think to be a concern, is your cpu cooler. what kind of temperatures are you getting? These phenom II based cpu's attainable clocks speeds are more hand in hand with temperment than they are with things like "lucky bin" selection.

He needs either a bump in Northbridge or a CPU-NB or CPU-HT to get some stability IMO.


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX* 
He needs either a bump in Northbridge or a CPU-NB or CPU-HT to get some stability IMO.

If the cpu isnt properly cooled for OCing, be it a stock heatsink in a warm room, bad airflow, bad heatsink seating, more voltage will take you backwards in attainable clock speeds. Although if this is not the case and his cpu is cooled fine, then you may be right.

but until more is known, theres quite a few variables that could be the culprit.

I think before we have him playing with voltages, more needs to be made known about his specific build.


----------



## WithFullForce

what cpu volt are you suggesting for 3.4ghz, @ 1.424v / 1.440v when stressing (1.400 is stock as the bios tells me)
NB Freq @ 2187mhz / +.100v not sure the stock volt for cpu-nb vid (amd overdrive says 1.1750 my mobo is ga-ma770-ds3 rev2 and the nb chipset (motherboard) is 1.1 stock and cpu amd athlon ii x4 630 Xigmatek HDT-S1283 Cpu Cooler


----------



## CDub07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX*


$40 for a refurbished one straight from TT.

http://www.thermaltakestore.com/soprano-rs-101.html


Thanks for enlighten me to the crazy deals u can get by buying second hand straight from the maker. As soon as i get another $80 im getting a Thermaltake V9(like the side panel better than the extra fan) or a Coolmaster Scout. Hard drive cage rotated 90 degrees on both so either is good for cable management.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CDub07*


Thanks for enlighten me to the crazy deals u can get by buying second hand straight from the maker. As soon as i get another $80 im getting a Thermaltake V9(like the side panel better than the extra fan) or a Coolmaster Scout. Hard drive cage rotated 90 degrees on both so either is good for cable management.


Anytime.

Cooler Master has B-Stock as well but their prices seem super high for refurbished things.

They still want $110 for a refurbished HAF 932.....

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/

TigerDirect has it brand new for $110....

http://www.google.com/products?q=coo...&sa=N&start=30


----------



## kemalettin

whats the difference between Athlon X4 and Phenom II X2 ? Phenoms have more cache.how much that important for performance ?


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kemalettin*


whats the difference between Athlon X4 and Phenom II X2 ? Phenoms have more cache.how much that important for performance ?


Well you'll want to compare it the Athlon II X4 to the Phenom II X4. The difference as far as technical specs are concerned is the abscence of L3 cache. As far as processing power difference, it's about 5%.


----------



## WithFullForce

is it safe underclocking HT Link for stability? max is 2000MHz how much below i can go?


----------



## CDub07

As low as u want.


----------



## WithFullForce

but i will not lose performance? im trying to reach 3.6ghz cpu


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WithFullForce* 
but i will not lose performance? im trying to reach 3.6ghz cpu

If you go below 1800mhz you will start to loose some performance.


----------



## aldfig0

* Athlon II X4 type *620*
edit: CPU stepping+date *CADAC AD 0943DPDW* (lucky I remembered to take a picture of it before I installed the cpu)
* Clock speed *3198 Mhz*
* FSB x Multi *246x13*
* Vcore *1.376 in cpu-z*
* RAM speed *630 Mhz 4-4-4-12*
* NB speed *1888*
* NB Voltage *Stock*
* HT Link *1230*
* HT Voltage *Stock*
* Motherboard *Biostar MCP6P M2+*
* Cooling method *Air*
* HSF Used or Water Block *Stock*
* CPU-Z validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=939471
* OS Used *Windows 7 x64*
I'm new to amd cpus so I left most things in auto and upped the reference clock. I'm using a $50 motherboard and even cheaper memory (and stock cooling), so I'm happy so far. 3.3 Ghz= BSOD after 1 min in windows, I can set my memory to DDR2 400 and it won't crash in windows but it does after about 5 min of prime95 blend. Also I've noticed that other people's HT Link is a lot higher, no clue why, not sure where it is in the bios (if there is a setting- remember, $50 mobo)


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aldfig0* 
* Athlon II X4 type *620*
edit: CPU stepping+date *CADAC AD 0943DPDW* (lucky I remembered to take a picture of it before I installed the cpu)
* Clock speed *3198 Mhz*
* FSB x Multi *246x13*
* Vcore *1.376 in cpu-z*
* RAM speed *630 Mhz 4-4-4-12*
* NB speed *1888*
* NB Voltage *Stock*
* HT Link *1230*
* HT Voltage *Stock*
* Motherboard *Biostar MCP6P M2+*
* Cooling method *Air*
* HSF Used or Water Block *Stock*
* CPU-Z validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=939471
* OS Used *Windows 7 x64*
I'm new to amd cpus so I left most things in auto and upped the reference clock. I'm using a $50 motherboard and even cheaper memory (and stock cooling), so I'm happy so far. 3.3 Ghz= BSOD after 1 min in windows, I can set my memory to DDR2 400 and it won't crash in windows but it does after about 5 min of prime95 blend. Also I've noticed that other people's HT Link is a lot higher, no clue why, not sure where it is in the bios (if there is a setting- remember, $50 mobo)

Added ya to the spreadsheet


----------



## cschweppe

Hey guys







i am new to this particular forum and i joined because you guys seem to have a pretty great community around this particular processor and i am having an issue...

I am an overclocking enthusiast not new but not a pro by any means just a dabbler on my gaming rigs.

Here is my setup - the quick version
- ASUS M4A785TD-M Evo Motherboard
- Athlon II x4 620 Propus
-Thermaltake V9 with some extra fans and a thermaltake Spin Q with some modwork done
- 2x2gb Gskill 1066 ripjaws 8-8-8-24 Manual in Bios
- AM Bios Updated to the newest 0915 version
- win 7 Ult 64bit

My dilema







is this... i am currently DEAD STUCK at:
3029mhz - 233x13 1.392V
2097 HT
Memory says (CPU-Z)
DRAM Freq - 776mhz
FSB







RAM - 3:10
8-8-8-24

Everest shows the CPU never gets above 22-23 degrees C

If i go up 1 digit on my FSB i cant get to windows it will either say the overclock has failed and return me to bios or it will freeze in the loading windows screen.... 1 digit... no matter what i try. (more V, lower HT multi...etc)

at the above setup it runs great smooth and very reliable i play fallout3 at super high settings for hours and no issues. crysis warhead no problems... etc.... as i type this all cores are at 17C....

and for the record i am running an XFX 4890 GPU

ANY help would be fantastic... i really just want 3.2ghz or so to get a little bit more on my 3dmark06 score. please any suggestions would be greatly helpful.


----------



## Platinum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cschweppe* 
Hey guys







i am new to this particular forum and i joined because you guys seem to have a pretty great community around this particular processor and i am having an issue...

I am an overclocking enthusiast not new but not a pro by any means just a dabbler on my gaming rigs.

Here is my setup - the quick version
- ASUS M4A785TD-M Evo Motherboard
- Athlon II x4 620 Propus
-Thermaltake V9 with some extra fans and a thermaltake Spin Q with some modwork done
- 2x2gb Gskill 1066 ripjaws 8-8-8-24 Manual in Bios
- AM Bios Updated to the newest 0915 version
- win 7 Ult 64bit

My dilema







is this... i am currently DEAD STUCK at:
3029mhz - 233x13 1.392V
2097 HT
Memory says (CPU-Z)
DRAM Freq - 776mhz
FSB







RAM - 3:10
8-8-8-24

Everest shows the CPU never gets above 22-23 degrees C

If i go up 1 digit on my FSB i cant get to windows it will either say the overclock has failed and return me to bios or it will freeze in the loading windows screen.... 1 digit... no matter what i try. (more V, lower HT multi...etc)

at the above setup it runs great smooth and very reliable i play fallout3 at super high settings for hours and no issues. crysis warhead no problems... etc.... as i type this all cores are at 17C....

and for the record i am running an XFX 4890 GPU

ANY help would be fantastic... i really just want 3.2ghz or so to get a little bit more on my 3dmark06 score. please any suggestions would be greatly helpful.









Is your memory overclocked? What's the stock speed?


----------



## lemzip

its your memory, drop it down 1 setting ie to 400 or so and then try.


----------



## cschweppe

trying it now back in a bit... PS Thank you


----------



## cschweppe

I tried booting at 234FSB with the memory at 400 and 533 and neither would post so i tried the trusty 233 and 232 fsb and neither would post at 533... i put it back up to 667 and it booted right up... do you think it could be the latencies? i am using 8-8-8-24 as recommended by gskill should i try lowering it? and lowering it to what?


----------



## Platinum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cschweppe*


I tried booting at 234FSB with the memory at 400 and 533 and neither would post so i tried the trusty 233 and 232 fsb and neither would post at 533... i put it back up to 667 and it booted right up... do you think it could be the latencies? i am using 8-8-8-24 as recommended by gskill should i try lowering it? and lowering it to what?


What I recommend to do at this step is to try to eliminate the source of the unstable OC. Change the memory clock to the default setting, and make sure you're at the default voltage for the RAM. Change the RAM speed to 400 so it's 1:2 for the ratio. That way, the RAM can be eliminated. Next, try raising FSB slowly while keeping the CPU Multiplier low(7x or so) with the stock vcore . If it does not boot, you can 100% be sure it's your board.


----------



## cschweppe

1400mhz 200x7 stock V
1800 NB/HT
mem 400mhz
Booted fine

1470mhz 210x7 stock V
1890 NB/HT
mem 420mhz
Booted fine

1540 220x7 stock V
1980 NB/HT
mem 440mhz
Booted Fine

1610 230x7 stock V
2070 NB/HT
mem 460
Booted Fine

1680 240x7 stock V
2160 NB/HT
mem 480
Booted Fine

1750 250x7 stock V
2250 NB/HT
mem 500
Booted fine

How far would you recommend taking this?


----------



## Platinum

I would suggest go back to your old setting, and bump up more vcore to see if it boots. The board and the memory seems to be fine, now it's down to the chip.


----------



## cschweppe

ok i dont know what is going on i am completely confused... but i stopped at 260FSB and started raising the multiplier to see what happened .5 at a time... and i am at 3120mhz (allowing the board to do V CPUZ says 1.47) 260x12 --- 1820 NB/H --- mem at 520


----------



## Platinum

Manually set your VCore and keep it at around 1.475V, raise the multiplier to 13x. If it does not boot, keep the multiplier at 13x but lower the HT Clock back to 240 and start going up slowly.


----------



## cschweppe

ok i just got 3375mhz -- 270x12.5 -- auto V -- 1890 NB/HT -- Mem 540... Booted up great idling at 19c

Im gonna back the FSB to 240 and up the mult to 13 and see what happens when i start going up on the FSB


----------



## Platinum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cschweppe* 
ok i just got 3375mhz -- 270x12.5 -- auto V -- 1890 NB/HT -- Mem 540... Booted up great idling at 19c

Im gonna back the FSB to 240 and up the mult to 13 and see what happens when i start going up on the FSB

Good luck, try to find the best combination that will allow you to utilize the most of your memory's clock.


----------



## cschweppe

Whelp i made it to:
3406 -- 262x13 Auto V but it is sitting at 1.488
1834 NB/HT
524 Mem 6-6-6-15 (set by MOBO)
booted up and is idling very solid.20C.. gonna test at this for a while and see what i get before i try any higher. but it seems VERY solid... and i have a lot of room to back down the FSB to my target if it isnt stable enough for heavy gaming....

On a different note. Platinums fantastic methodology illustrated to me what the problem more than likely was after thinking on it for a while. I had been stuck at the 3.01ghz barrier for a week or two since i got the setup assembled. and was trying all kinds of stuff. in the midst of all of this i upgraded my bios from a much older version to the newest version without setting everything back to stock and starting over as i should have. i was looking through the release notes of the bios update and found where one of the updates in between fixed some issues with several mfg of ddr3 ram not timing out correctly. Any thoughts? am i completely crazy?


----------



## cschweppe

PS: thank you platinum for the advice it obviously helped me tremendously to see the problem that was starring me in the face...


----------



## Platinum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cschweppe*


Whelp i made it to:
3406 -- 262x13 Auto V but it is sitting at 1.488
1834 NB/HT
524 Mem 6-6-6-15 (set by MOBO)
booted up and is idling very solid.20C.. gonna test at this for a while and see what i get before i try any higher. but it seems VERY solid... and i have a lot of room to back down the FSB to my target if it isnt stable enough for heavy gaming....

On a different note. Platinums fantastic methodology illustrated to me what the problem more than likely was after thinking on it for a while. I had been stuck at the 3.01ghz barrier for a week or two since i got the setup assembled. and was trying all kinds of stuff. in the midst of all of this i upgraded my bios from a much older version to the newest version without setting everything back to stock and starting over as i should have. i was looking through the release notes of the bios update and found where one of the updates in between fixed some issues with several mfg of ddr3 ram not timing out correctly. Any thoughts? am i completely crazy?


If you can, please post a screenshot of your CPU-Z including the CPU and the NB tab along with the memory tab opened. That will give a better idea of what the settings are when you want to refer to them in the future.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cschweppe*


PS: thank you platinum for the advice it obviously helped me tremendously to see the problem that was starring me in the face...


You're welcome, glad that you broke the 3.0GHz barrier. With 1.475V, you should be fine at around 3.6-3.8GHz range.


----------



## cschweppe

absolutely here are the shots... and one of the computer in question just because i know everyone loves to see everyone elses crap... so heres my POS... i have a corsair H50 in the box but i havnt felt like installing it yet.

i am running prime95 blend right now and furmark cause im trying to build heat up in the case to see what it gets to with the spin-Q but it hasnt broken 40c yet.... I am gonna tweek it some to see if i cant get a little more out of the mem but overall it seems VERY strong i suspect 16100-16200 3dmark06


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cschweppe* 
absolutely here are the shots... and one of the computer in question just because i know everyone loves to see everyone elses crap... so heres my POS... i have a corsair H50 in the box but i havnt felt like installing it yet.

i am running prime95 blend right now and furmark cause im trying to build heat up in the case to see what it gets to with the spin-Q but it hasnt broken 40c yet.... I am gonna tweek it some to see if i cant get a little more out of the mem but overall it seems VERY strong i suspect 16100-16200 3dmark06










Oooh...is that the Thermaltake V9 Black Edition case? How do you like it. I just bought one yesterday and hopefully it will be here sometime soon.


----------



## cschweppe

Yep that is the case... I like it a lot actually. it is reletively quiet. keeps things pretty cool and looks really nice. i get a lot of compliments on it. the onlly negative i have is the screwless holder thing for the PCI/PCIe cards is pretty much useless my 4890 laughed at it and wiggled around like a kid in a carseat outside of church. but it allows you to still use screws so just throw a screw in it and call it a day! other than that it has been fantastic.


----------



## SystemTech

Dude, you can easily push that another 200Mhz min, i have same setup(except RAM) and have it stable at 3.78 on a cheap air solution. I would have to say with that you should be hitting 3.7 and with the H50 you should be able to get 4GHz for benching, possibly even for 24/7. these little 620s are wonderful chips.


----------



## cschweppe

Yeah i pushed on it some and got it to 3.8ghz and it seemes stable but it was a little warm when i ran p95 for a while so i brought it back down to 3.5 and it is rock solid and feels great in all the games i have been playing. I am gonna wait till i have some time to install the H50 before i start tweaking at 3.8. I am just so glad i got my memory issues fixed. I want to find a way to attach either an H50 or my speed modded spin-q to my graphics card so i can start volt modding.... any thoughts????


----------



## cschweppe

So how do i go about getting on your sweet board and being an official member of the unofficial club?


----------



## Platinum

Quote:



If submitting an overclock, please include the following (this order would help too for organization):
Athlon II X4 type (630, 620, 605e, etc)
CPU stepping (printed on the CPU IHS) and manufacturing date (i.e. MCBBF 0109MPM, or whatever you have)
BIOS Version
Clock speed
FSB x Multi
Vcore
RAM speed
NB speed
NB Voltage
HT Link
HT Voltage
Motherboard
Cooling method
HSF Used or Water Block
CPU-Z validation would also be nice.
OS Used


Stated in first post.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cschweppe* 
So how do i go about getting on your sweet board and being an official member of the unofficial club?

Also, you can add your system information in here so that you don't take up your 6 line signature limit with it

http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem


----------



## Fear of Oneself

planning on replacing the X3 720 with a 630, my max FSB is 272mhz, resonable to assume that the chip does 3.8 underwater? or should i throw my dreams away and find ~80 more for a 955 BE


----------



## CDub07

Underwater u should be able to hit 3.8GHz on a 630.


----------



## SystemTech

Quote:

Underwater u should be able to hit 3.8GHz on a 630.
What? I have 3.78 on air and its a 620, not the 630, under 100% load my temps are about 54. Its high but stable. Under water you should get about 4+.


----------



## SystemTech

Hey guys, sad to say goodbye but i got a 965 this past weekend and loving it. Will still always be proud of my athlon 620. giving to my brother


----------



## KamuiRSX

You should definitely be able to hit 4.0Ghz under water with this chip.


----------



## Zeifer

Kamui...I've been gone for weeks and you still don't have your rig? C'mon man!


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zeifer* 
Kamui...I've been gone for weeks and you still don't have your rig? C'mon man!

lol well the case gets in tomorrow morning...well this morning when the UPS driver comes by...I literally have everything else except a HDD and the CPU cooler I want but I'll just use the stock or buy a cheap one to use until 3RSystems gets a US Distributor and I can get my hands on a Iceage 120 Prima Boss II









So essentially, the next HDD sale that I find that gets me either a 640gb wd caviar black or 750gb caviar black or 1tb caviar blue my rig will be fully operational following that









At somepoint though I do either want to upgrade to a 5850 or 4890.


----------



## lora.john

what does Unofficial means???


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lora.john* 
what does Unofficial means???

Means I'm not sure how to make it an Official Club as of yet but once I get my rig up and running...I'll go ahead and make the official club.


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX*


Means I'm not sure how to make it an Official Club as of yet but once I get my rig up and running...I'll go ahead and make the official club.


should answer this question in the op.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX* 
Means I'm not sure how to make it an Official Club as of yet but once I get my rig up and running...I'll go ahead and make the official club.

All you have to do is PM the AMD Editor


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


All you have to do is PM the AMD Editor


Oooh...well I 'll do that now









Also, my Thermaltake V9 Black Edition Case arrived today







I'm sooo excited. I made a video review of it that will hopefully turn out well if not, I'll redo it. I took pictures of my PSU's as well to put up tomorrow when I get a chance. All I need now is a HDD...come on WD Caviar Black 750GB or 640GB for $50


----------



## Horsemama1956

Got my 630 this morning and got it all set up. Sooooo much better then my a64 [email protected] it's not even funny. I haven't done much with it yet, but NFS now runs maxed out at a constant 60fps.

Undervolted it to 1.35 will stress it out tonight to see how low I can go at 3.2 and then just leave it at 3.4(idles at 34, load 48). Couldn't be happier.


----------



## Sozin

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=964123

What I've managed to achieve so far. I cannot get a stable FSB past 255...it's pretty aggravating. But this set up nets me about 13,800 in 3DMark06, which is a huge improvement compared to my older setup, so I'm happy.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*











http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=964123

What I've managed to achieve so far. I cannot get a stable FSB past 255...it's pretty aggravating. But this set up nets me about 13,800 in 3DMark06, which is a huge improvement compared to my older setup, so I'm happy.


Even with a bump in volts to the RAM and CPU it's not stable?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX* 
Even with a bump in volts to the RAM and CPU it's not stable?

I can set the RAM to 2.0V and the CPU to 1.425 and it still crashes.

EDIT//

Update. Managed 3.5GHz after some HT tweaking. Anything past 270 crashes the system. Stress testing right now.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


I can set the RAM to 2.0V and the CPU to 1.425 and it still crashes.

EDIT//

Update. Managed 3.5GHz after some HT tweaking. Anything past 270 crashes the system. Stress testing right now.











Did you up the CPU+NB volts and HT volts any?


----------



## Sozin

I haven't yet. Why?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Sozin, you probably hit the max FSB for the board, you can try upping the chipset voltage, but i doubt that it will help


----------



## Sozin

Well it crashed while running Prime95. The only voltage I touched was the RAM, sitting at 1.9V; I'll try upping the CPU NB and see if it works.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


Well it crashed while running Prime95. The only voltage I touched was the RAM, sitting at 1.9V; I'll try upping the CPU NB and see if it works.


kk Post back and let us know


----------



## Sozin

Nope...BSOD. The CPU NB is at 1.225, perhaps too low?


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
Nope...BSOD. The CPU NB is at 1.225, perhaps too low?

Damn...try another bump up and see if it gains any stability. If not, bump it back down and then try to bump up the Northbridge voltage or the CPU+HT volt one notch.


----------



## Sozin

Take the Northbridge up one notch? And what is the CPU+HT voltage name?

And it's going good so far...I really want to hit a 1GHz overclock.

EDIT//

Nope, at 1.25 CPU NB lasted a few minutes longer but still died. I kept that at 1.25 and put the NB voltage at 1.200...let's see how it fairs this time.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
Take the Northbridge up one notch? And what is the CPU+HT voltage name?

And it's going good so far...I really want to hit a 1GHz overclock.

EDIT//

Nope, at 1.25 CPU NB lasted a few minutes longer but still died. I kept that at 1.25 and put the NB voltage at 1.200...let's see how it fairs this time.

Well at least we found something







Let's see..when you enter your Bios, do you press Ctrl+F1 before you go into the MIT section?


----------



## Sozin

No I do not.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
No I do not.

Do it. It will unlock more options in your BIOS. Then you should have a CPU+HT Link voltage or something similar to that. Give it a bump and leave the CPU+NB where you had it and see if you get some stability then.


----------



## Sozin

Interesting....I never knew about this. I'll give it a shot.

Mmm...I only have three options under "Advanced Chipset Features:

IGX Configuration
NB Power Management
SB700 Spread Spectrum


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
Interesting....I never knew about this. I'll give it a shot.

Mmm...I only have three options under "Advanced Chipset Features:

IGX Configuration
NB Power Management
SB700 Spread Spectrum

It should be under Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker I believe...let me check the manual real quick. Yeah it's under the Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker M.I.T. menu listed as CPU HT-Link Voltage and HT-Link Voltage.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX* 
It should be under Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker I believe...let me check the manual real quick. Yeah it's under the Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker M.I.T. menu listed as CPU HT-Link Voltage and HT-Link Voltage.

I don't have that. I have:

System Voltage Control
DDR2 Voltage Control
NorthBridge Volt Control
Southbridge Volt Control
CPU NB VID Control
CPU Voltage Control
Normal CPU Vcore

Seems like the only thing else to change would the HT Link and NB latency. I just might have to live with 265...270 seems unattainable right now.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
Sozin, *you probably hit the max FSB for the board*, you can try upping the chipset voltage, but i doubt that it will help


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
I don't have that. I have:

System Voltage Control
DDR2 Voltage Control
NorthBridge Volt Control
Southbridge Volt Control
CPU NB VID Control
CPU Voltage Control
Normal CPU Vcore

Seems like the only thing else to change would the HT Link and NB latency. I just might have to live with *265...270 seems unattainable right now*.

if nothing you tried works, you hit it, mine is 268. You can't run it at whatever you want, the board has it's limits


----------



## KamuiRSX

Okay maybe it's cooling that's throwing you off...what's your MB's NB temp?

<--- Likes to try and find a way around "limits"


----------



## Platinum

Sozin,
What you should do right now is isolate down the unstable component, and that way, you'll know what is causing the instability.
First of all, isolate down the motherboard by backing down to the stock vcore, backing down to the lowest CPU multiplier, and the lowest RAM speed while keeping the stock RAM voltages and timings; then, keeping increasing the HTT Clock from 200 MHz till you are not able to POST(Don't forget to keep the HT Frequency and NB Frequency down as well). Record that value down because that will be your max HTT Clock for your board.
Knowing the max HTT Clock for your board, you'll be able to calculate the potential overclock that you can achieve by multiplying it with the CPU Multiplier(13x).
The next would be to isolate down your chip, first lower everything back to stock with the lowest RAM speed set but maintaining the voltage and timing for RAM. Next, set the vcore to what you'll be comfortable with at most, it seems to me that you're somewhat comfortable with 1.475V? If that's the case, set vcore to that, and then at the max multiplier, keep increasing the HTT Clock(Keep NB & HT at around 2.0GHz). When you hit a wall, you'll be sure that it's your chip, not the motherboard.
Now with the overclock settings recorded down(Max CPU Frequency, Max HTT Clock for motherboard), find a combination that will allow you to maximize your RAM, and you're done. One last note: Don't forget to increase the CPU NB VID as your CPU Clock goes above stock.

Edit: It is often that the RAM is unstable, my G.Skill DDR2-800 is running at 787 MHz at the moment.


----------



## Sozin

Currently in the process you've laid out Platinum, and I wouldn't say I'm comfortable with 1.475, the board auto set that as the "stock" voltage. It's quite bizarre.

EDIT//

Update. Board pooped out at 315FSB.

Am sitting at 3.7GHz:










Anything higher than 285 with the stock 13x multiplier BSODs on me, or if I set the NB/HT frequency any lower than what it is.

Argh....this is getting on my nerves. I'm back to square one. Anything over 270 BSODs.


----------



## Platinum

Sozin,
Were any voltages related to NB and HT raised?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Platinum*


Sozin,
Were any voltages related to NB and HT raised?


Yes, and I still couldn't get it. I just pushed the FSB back down to 260 and will probably leave it at that for now.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

drop the multi on everything to check your FSB. don't try and do a CPU overclock with that high of an FSB. that's pretty dam fast btw, congrats on getting it that high btw, Certainly no 980a chipset XD.


----------



## Sozin

Is it worth to to have that low of RAM speed in order to get that high CPU clock?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
Is it worth to to have that low of RAM speed in order to get that high CPU clock?

well...your upping your FSB so much that you should be between 950-1100mhz anyway


----------



## Sozin

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=968342

Bah. Fails validation.


----------



## Sozin

Double post.

Had it sitting at 295 but it BSOD'd on me after about five minutes.


----------



## Platinum

Sozin,
Set your RAM speed to DDR2-533 in your BIOS, and you'll get 760 MHz in actual clk.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


Double post.

Had it sitting at 295 but it BSOD'd on me after about five minutes.


A higher voltage is needed I believe. Mine is at 1.475V right now.


----------



## Sozin

Well I'll do that as soon as I can get back into the BIOS. If I try to boot with 295, it locks up on me after POST. But if I set it at 295 from within Windows, it'll last for like I said about five minutes.

The only volts I changed when I tried at 295 was the Vcore, which was 1.45; should I up any others as well? I've never messed with any volts other than Vcore.


----------



## Platinum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


Well I'll do that as soon as I can get back into the BIOS. If I try to boot with 295, it locks up on me after POST. But if I set it at 295 from within Windows, it'll last for like I said about five minutes.

The only volts I changed when I tried at 295 was the Vcore, which was 1.45; should I up any others as well? I've never messed with any volts other than Vcore.


A quick clear on CMOS will do. For your CPU voltage, try 1.475-1.5V; in most cases, under stress, the voltage will go up by 100.0mV as well. For your CPU-NB VID, try raising it by 100.0mV-150.0mV.


----------



## Sozin

DDR2 533 fails me, booting into Windows at 285 locks up on me.

Hey Platinum, what is your HT/NB frequency multiplier sitting at?


----------



## Platinum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


DDR2 533 fails me, booting into Windows at 285 locks up on me.

Hey Platinum, what is your HT/NB frequency multiplier sitting at?


If setting at DDR2-533 fails you, the RAM is not the culprit. You're already running below the stock speed for the RAM, it might be your timing that's too tight. Double check that. On the other hand, check the first post for my info, it's in the spreadsheet. My HT & NB is the same.


----------



## Sozin

When I leave the timings untouched after a default load of the BIOS, the timings are 5-3-3-8-12 1T.

Which is weird because the actual timings are 5-5-5-15 2T.


----------



## Platinum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


When I leave the timings untouched after a default load of the BIOS, the timings are 5-3-3-8-12 1T.

Which is weird because the actual timings are 5-5-5-15 2T.


Manually set the timing to factory default.


----------



## Sozin

So far so good, I started at 260 and I'm doing a ten run set of LinX just to do a quick stress. So far I'm at 275 and everything is working out.

EDIT//

Failed at 280.


----------



## Sozin

I bumped the RAM voltage up to 1.9 and I made it to about the sixth run, but then got a BSOD.

Should I try 2.0 volts or....

EDIT//

Nope, 2.0 volts failed LinX almost immediately. Ugh. I can't get 280 stable.


----------



## Platinum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
I bumped the RAM voltage up to 1.9 and I made it to about the sixth run, but then got a BSOD.

Should I try 2.0 volts or....

EDIT//

Nope, 2.0 volts failed LinX almost immediately. Ugh. I can't get 280 stable.

Care to show us a picture of the Memory Tab and the Tab with NB speed?


----------



## Sozin

And here is a BIOS for good measure:


----------



## Platinum

Change the tRC to 24 and lower the DRAM Voltage back to 1.8V, see how that works for you.

Good luck.


----------



## Sozin

A little further, but still a fail.










EDIT//

I bumped the HT/NB frequency down and it still failed in the same spot. It seems like anything over 275 doesn't want stay stable again.


----------



## Platinum

Either your chip hits the limit, or it requires more voltage.


----------



## Sozin

Ugh, don't say such things! I'm so close to that 1GHz overclock...I'll try to bump the vcore up one more time to see if it'll pass on 278.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

why areyou running your HT link so fast? drop it to 1800mhz, and up your voltage. iunno what the athlon II's max voltage is supposed to be. but i've been doing 1.55 for the last 8 months on this chip and had no issues. and i hope your not doing only 10 rounds of LynX. do *at least* 50 @ 2gb


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


why areyou running your HT link so fast? drop it to 1800mhz, and up your voltage. iunno what the athlon II's max voltage is supposed to be. but i've been doing 1.55 for the last 8 months on this chip and had no issues. and i hope your not doing only 10 rounds of LynX. do *at least* 50 @ 2gb


I do ten rounds to do a quick check. The problem is that anything past 275FSB fails LinX after the third pass.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

after 275, even with everything lowered?


----------



## Sozin

Lowered both HT and HB frequencies...and it still fails. I feel like this might just be the max...


----------



## Fear of Oneself

you didn't lower your CPU frequency, drop your multi to like 10x


----------



## Sozin

It passed a ten round run on LinX at 280FSB with a x10 multi. I'm running 285 right now.


----------



## Platinum

To Sozin,
You have already isolated the motherboard and verified that it'll do 300+ on the HTT Clock. You have the RAM running within the stock timing and below the stock MHz, that means the RAM is not what's holding you back. Both NorthBridge/HT Frequency has been adjusted to around 2.0 GHz, which means that they're not the culprit either. The only thing that is left is your chip. I wouldn't recommend running 1.55V for everyday use, the highest I would go would be 1.5V on air.

Seems to me that either Fear of Oneself doesn't know how to OC, or he did not read through the post as he should have.


----------



## Sozin

I feel like 275 is the limit. I mean I guess it's nothing to sneeze at, but still...


----------



## Platinum

Any chance you can try 1.55V for a short period of time?


----------



## Sozin

I haven't even tried 1.5 yet.


----------



## Platinum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
I haven't even tried 1.5 yet.

Give that a shot. That might just be what it needs.
Good Luck.


----------



## Sozin

Passed the quick ten run LinX test at 1.5 vcore and 280FSB.

EDIT//

BSOD'd at 285, even at 1.5 vcore. I won't try any higher.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Platinum*


To Sozin,
You have already isolated the motherboard and verified that it'll do 300+ on the HTT Clock. You have the RAM running within the stock timing and below the stock MHz, that means the RAM is not what's holding you back. Both NorthBridge/HT Frequency has been adjusted to around 2.0 GHz, which means that they're not the culprit either. The only thing that is left is your chip. I wouldn't recommend running 1.55V for everyday use, the highest I would go would be 1.5V on air.

*Seems to me that either Fear of Oneself doesn't know how to OC, or he did not read through the post as he should have*.


My bad, i just assumed that motherboards had vdrop, silly me. And i assumed that the phenom II's and the Athlon II's were similar, so up to 1.6v your good, but 1.55v 24/7, pardon me. And im under liquid dude, so ill admit, i forgot to mention that.
so seeing as i've been running this at 1.55v for 8 months and no issues, you must be correct. I don't know how to OC, check my signature, maybe you can teach you a few things









(what is OCing, i don't even know what it does. I just spent $300+ so my case looks prettie







)

sozin, talk to el gappo, and NCspecv81, we chill alot on skype, and laugh at posts like platinum's. PLus they go through like 2 chips a week, they OC'd 25+ each, so they are good to talk to


----------



## Platinum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


My bad, i just assumed that motherboards had vdrop, silly me. And i assumed that the phenom II's and the Athlon II's were similar, so up to 1.6v your good, but 1.55v 24/7, pardon me. And im under liquid dude, so ill admit, i forgot to mention that.
*so seeing as i've been running this at 1.55v for 8 months and no issues, you must be correct.* I don't know how to OC, check my signature, maybe you can teach you a few things









(what is OCing, i don't even know what it does. I just spent $300+ so my case looks prettie







)

sozin, talk to el gappo, and NCspecv81, we chill alot on skype, and *laugh at posts like platinum's*. PLus they go through like 2 chips a week, they OC'd 25+ each, so they are good to talk to


My apologies if the previous post was offensive to you. On the other hand, it's always good that some people are getting entertained.







Most of the boards I used acted the exact opposite of vdroop when the chip is loaded, so to me it wasn't exactly safe to have it at 1.55V. On topic, what do you suggest in this situation? Would be helpful to educate us since I have a high probability of running into the same situation in the future.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

huh. So he dropped all of his multipliers (CPU, RAM, NB, HT) and ripped on his ref. clock. That gave him a limit of like 300 or something, now with everything back up at stock, accept the CPU and ref. clock. We can obviously see that the CPU is holding him back. Thus you up the voltage. I didn't realize that you had that issue, that's a mistake on my part, cause my old XFX board did that now that i remember. my bad for the blow up. I did alot of research into the maximum voltage on the Deneb cores, and as i can see, the athlon II's are Denebs with the L3 disabled. That's where i pulled the 1.55v from. For my setup im at 1.55v in the BIOS, but Vdrop brings it to 1.52 in windows and 1.5 under load.


----------



## Sozin

So you suggest I try higher than 1.5? Do you run 1.55 24/7?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


So you suggest I try higher than 1.5? Do you run 1.55 24/7?


yup, just don't go above 1.6 even for short runs.

Im at 1.55v in the BIOS, in windows it idles at 1.52-1.54 but load drops it to 1.50

It's fine, run it at 1.55, see if it does 1ghz over if it does, GREAT!, then slowly lower the volts, 1 notch at a time until your unstable.


----------



## Sozin

Alright well hopefully this'll work.

EDIT//

Running 1.525 vcore on 280FSB, and during LinX it's just under 60C load. A tad too high?


----------



## Sozin

BSOD'd after about a minute into LinX at the above stated settings at 285FSB. I don't think I'll be able to make it past 285 without a big increase in vcore.


----------



## Platinum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


Alright well hopefully this'll work.

EDIT//

Running 1.525 vcore on 280FSB, and during LinX it's just under 60C load. A tad too high?


The temperature is definitely too high, try to do a reseat. On the other hand, if you're using the stock TIM that's on the H50, replacing it with MX-2 or AC5 would help tremendously.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


BSOD'd after about a minute into LinX at the above stated settings at 285FSB. I don't think I'll be able to make it past 285 without a big increase in vcore.


Maybe go with 1.55V as Fear of Oneself suggested if you're comfortable.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

do you have chipset voltage? for my it's nforce200 in my BIOS, i upped that to 1.22 from 1.20 and it helped alot with my FSB. I noramlly run at 268x13.5


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Platinum*


The temperature is definitely too high, try to do a reseat. On the other hand, if you're using the stock TIM that's on the H50, replacing it with MX-2 or AC5 would help tremendously.


I do have some AS5 lying around, I just figured I'd use the Corsair paste for now; I heard it's some nice high end stuff.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


do you have chipset voltage? for my it's nforce200 in my BIOS, i upped that to 1.22 from 1.20 and it helped alot with my FSB. I noramlly run at 268x13.5


I have a NorthBridge voltage control and a CPU NB VID control. The NB is at stock but the CPU NB VID is at 1.275, or a .100 increase.


----------



## kstres

how i can unlock L3 cache on my amd athlon x4 620?
Mainboard is MSI 770-C45.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kstres*


how i can unlock L3 cache on my amd athlon x4 620?
Mainboard is MSI 770-C45.


What's the batch code on the IHS of the CPU? Also, most of the information is on the first post about it as well.


----------



## kstres

MB southbridge SB750, Bios version 1.4V

AMD athlon 620, Code name Propus.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kstres*


MB southbridge SB750, Bios version 1.4V

AMD athlon 620, Code name Propus.


....Okay...so what's the batch code on the IHS of the CPU?


----------



## Sozin

The X4 635 is now available at the Egg for $125.

I want.


----------



## Platinum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
The X4 635 is now available at the Egg for $125.

I want.

Not bad, I don't think it's worth the $30 jump from 620 though.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
The X4 635 is now available at the Egg for $125.

I want.

Yeah I saw...I'm waiting for the 640.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Platinum* 
Not bad, I don't think it's worth the $30 jump from 620 though.

That's a price jump on Newegg's part. They are probably trying to clear old stock, then they'll drop the price on these chips.

It's also a C3, so the price isn't too bad, considering what you can get other C3's for.

I would suspect this to drop in price to the $100 mark over time as another Athlon II x4 is planned (3.0ghz model, x4 640 or 645.) Which will hit the $120 mark.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
That's a price jump on Newegg's part. They are probably trying to clear old stock, then they'll drop the price on these chips.

It's also a C3, so the price isn't too bad, considering what you can get other C3's for.

I would suspect this to drop in price to the $100 mark over time as another Athlon II x4 is planned (3.0ghz model, x4 640 or 645.) Which will hit the $120 mark.

This is what I'm hoping will happen. I believe that the 620 is supposed to drop down to $79 I think because of these 635s and I guess the impending 640 and 645?

EDIT//

Nope, got confused while reading the Anandtech review. Thinking of the dual core.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
This is what I'm hoping will happen. I believe that the 620 is supposed to drop down to $79 I think because of these 635s and I guess the impending 640 and 645?

It's going to be either 640 or 645, I don't think a name is official yet.

Also, I really want to find a Ath II x4 605e, but I haven't been able to locate one yet.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


It's going to be either 640 or 645, I don't think a name is official yet.

Also, I really want to find a Ath II x4 605e, but I haven't been able to locate one yet.


Mhm, I hadn't heard of either of these. But after some googling, I only found the 605e in prebuilt computers on eBay.

And the 630, according to Anand, is dropping to $99. That's the price drop I'm thinking of.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


Mhm, I hadn't heard of either of these. But after some googling, *I only found the 605e in prebuilt computers* on eBay.

And the 630, according to Anand, is dropping to $99. That's the price drop I'm thinking of.


That's the problem, none of them are Retail chips. Really hard to come by them for a decent price.


----------



## Sozin

Oh wow $173. That is just a wee bit expensive.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


Oh wow $155. That is just a wee bit expensive.


More so if you look at the price of the 905e.

I'd much rather spend the extra and grab that, but 45w Quad is just


----------



## Sozin

Yeah a 45w is pretty ridiculous. I hope they start popping up more soon, but I haven't read anything about that yet.


----------



## idler

Allright, I'm stumped and would appreciate it if anyone could give me some insight. I think I just need a better motherboard but this one came in a combo so it's what I have for now and I'm limited to uATX anyway. I can clock my 630 up to 3.5ghz with a 250fsb while lowering my HT and Northbridge freq, but unless I have my ram set at the 400mhz ratio, it reboots back to the bios while loading windows. I have set all my memory timings correctly, and the memory will run fine at 1600 as when I run stock speeds. As soon as i set the memory ratio to 533 or 667 and get the FSB up to 220 i cant boot. I've got CnQ disabled, ACC disabled, and the VNNB at 1.35v. So I either have stock cpu with OC'd ram, or OC'd cpu with ram running slower than 1066.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *idler*


Allright, I'm stumped and would appreciate it if anyone could give me some insight. I think I just need a better motherboard but this one came in a combo so it's what I have for now and I'm limited to uATX anyway. I can clock my 630 up to 3.5ghz with a 250fsb while lowering my HT and Northbridge freq, but unless I have my ram set at the 400mhz ratio, it reboots back to the bios while loading windows. I have set all my memory timings correctly, and the memory will run fine at 1600 as when I run stock speeds. As soon as i set the memory ratio to 533 or 667 and get the FSB up to 220 i cant boot. I've got CnQ disabled, ACC disabled, and the VNNB at 1.35v. So I either have stock cpu with OC'd ram, or OC'd cpu with ram running slower than 1066.


okay i need
CPU voltage
ram speed in normal terms (DDR2 667,800,1066 etc)
nb clock
ht clock


----------



## idler

Voltage was default. HT and NB were at 2000mhz. Tried a different board and it clocks fine. Think that it was the ram, despite being listed in the compatibility chart in several motherboards I've had, it refuses to work sometimes at odd frequencies. Everything is a-ok now though with the proc running at 3.5 and ram at DDR3 1666


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *idler*


Voltage was default. HT and NB were at 2000mhz. Tried a different board and it clocks fine. Think that it was the ram, despite being listed in the compatibility chart in several motherboards I've had, it refuses to work sometimes at odd frequencies. Everything is a-ok now though with the proc running at 3.5 and ram at DDR3 1666


glad to hear, i would say:
lower the ram frequency, tighten the timings.
push CPU to 3.7

...but that's just me


----------



## lemzip

ahh well, my athlon is gone. Now onto a 550be unlocked @ 4cores with 1.25vcore!

brilliant chip

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2.../phenom550.jpg


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lemzip*


ahh well, my athlon is gone. Now onto a 550be unlocked @ 4cores with 1.25vcore!

brilliant chip

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2.../phenom550.jpg


Well it was nice to have had you around for awhile







Enjoy


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lemzip*


ahh well, my athlon is gone. Now onto a 550be unlocked @ 4cores with 1.25vcore!

brilliant chip

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2.../phenom550.jpg


I would have just waited un Thuban or something. It's pretty much a sidegrade.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956* 
I would have just waited un Thuban or something. It's pretty much a sidegrade.

I think I'm going to skip Thuban and just grab Bulldozer.


----------



## Leon777

*Knock knock* Umm am i allowed in?


----------



## KamuiRSX

You sure are, just copy the stuff in the OP and post it and I'll update the spreadsheet with your information


----------



## Leon777

* Athlon II X4 type: Athlon II X4 620 2.4 @ 3.4GHz
* CPU stepping and mfg date: I'm not sure on the date.
* Clock speed: 3400Mhz
* FSB x Multi: 261 x13.0
* Vcore: in Pic
* RAM speed: DDR2 800Mhz
* NB speed: in my pic i belive
* HT Link: in my pic i belive
* Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3 770 Socket AM2+
* Cooling method: Air
* CPU-Z validation: last post
* OS: Windows 7 64 bit


----------



## Zeifer

Leon that voltage seems a bit high.

Kamui! Where's your damn rig?!


----------



## Fear of Oneself

when those athlon II's are "unlocked" that means the L3 cache mysteriously appeared with AAC?


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


when those athlon II's are "unlocked" that means the L3 cache mysteriously appeared with AAC?


Yuppers it does









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*


... and if I go i7 or Phenom I'll also sell my Athlon II X4 though it's nothing too special, being as most of the CPUs seem to hit 3.25 GHz without trouble.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zeifer*


Leon that voltage seems a bit high.

Kamui! Where's your damn rig?!


I know I know...I'm still missing a hard drive







One hasn't gone on sale yet. I need either a 640GB or 750GB Western Digital Caviar Black for either $50 or $60 respectively. I've got everything else. I got a Kingwin XT-1264 for $15 shipped that will be delivered on Friday. I bought another keyboard and mouse so I can move my G11 and Razer Mouse to the new rig. I'm going to canabalize an optical drive until mWave puts another one on sale for $15 shipped and I've bought a card reader. All I'm missing is the HDD and it's ready to be put up and running.

Also, Leon777 can I get your CPU-Z Validation Link?


----------



## Leon777

Sorry though I put it in : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=996163


----------



## Zeifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


when those athlon II's are "unlocked" that means the L3 cache mysteriously appeared with AAC?


Kind of. If the chip is a locked Deneb (xxCxx serial), then you'll get the cache, otherwise it's a Propus (xxDxx serial) and the L3 cache stays locked.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zeifer*


Kind of. If the chip is a locked Deneb (xxCxx serial), then you'll get the cache, otherwise it's a Propus (xxDxx serial) and the L3 cache stays locked.


Well, it's not that the cache stays locked, it's that the cache just isn't there.


----------



## Zeifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Well, it's not that the cache stays locked, it's that the cache just isn't there.

Right, that's what I meant. Either way, no L3 cache.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Leon777*


* Athlon II X4 type: Athlon II X4 620 2.4 @ 3.4GHz
* CPU stepping and mfg date: I'm not sure on the date.
* Clock speed: 3400Mhz
* FSB x Multi: 261 x13.0
* Vcore: in Pic
* RAM speed: DDR2 800Mhz
* NB speed: in my pic i belive
* HT Link: in my pic i belive
* Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3 770 Socket AM2+
* Cooling method: Air
* CPU-Z validation: last post
* OS: Windows 7 64 bit


Curious, it says your HT-Link speed is 262Mhz. Is that correct in your BIOS. IT should be around 2000Mhz.


----------



## Zeifer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX*


Curious, it says your HT-Link speed is 262Mhz. Is that correct in your BIOS. IT should be around 2000Mhz.


I think people kill the HT clock for higher CPU clocks. No clue if it does anything.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX*


Curious, it says your HT-Link speed is 262Mhz. Is that correct in your BIOS. IT should be around 2000Mhz.


It's a CPUz read error. HT Multi will only lower (to it's lowest) of 6x on K10.5 chips.

So 6 x HT Clock (261) = 1566mhz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zeifer*


I think people kill the HT clock for higher CPU clocks. No clue if it does anything.


Your target range is 1800mhz - 2200mhz (IE: +/- 200mhz of stock [2000mhz]) because past 2200mhz can actually cause a lower system performance (as Hyper Transport link is used to communicate with your system from your CPU.) The same goes with below 1800mhz.

When below 1800mhz you just do not have the bandwidth that is needed. But this really only effects multi GPU setups.

While above 2200mhz you over saturate the Hyper Transport link and can get flood errors.


----------



## Leon777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX*


Curious, it says your HT-Link speed is 262Mhz. Is that correct in your BIOS. IT should be around 2000Mhz.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zeifer*


I think people kill the HT clock for higher CPU clocks. No clue if it does anything.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


It's a CPUz read error. HT Multi will only lower (to it's lowest) of 6x on K10.5 chips.

So 6 x HT Clock (261) = 1566mhz

Your target range is 1800mhz - 2200mhz (IE: +/- 200mhz of stock [2000mhz]) because past 2200mhz can actually cause a lower system performance (as Hyper Transport link is used to communicate with your system from your CPU.) The same goes with below 1800mhz.

When below 1800mhz you just do not have the bandwidth that is needed. But this really only effects multi GPU setups.

While above 2200mhz you over saturate the Hyper Transport link and can get flood errors.


Ummm its not error, but i will give the HT multiplyer a play with? lol


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Leon777*


Ummm its not error, but i will give the HT multiplyer a play with? lol


What HT Multi are you using?


----------



## Leon777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
What HT Multi are you using?

... x1 XD


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leon777* 
... x1 XD

wait your running your HT link at like 200mhz?
Uh, up that, go for 1800mhz.

It will be stable at that speed, why are you lowering it so far?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leon777* 
... x1 XD

That's very odd, but it's probably killing your performance. Raise your Multi up to 7 and see if you notice a speed increase.

Though, you shouldn't be operating at that low of an HT Multi. It's way out of AMD's specs.


----------



## Leon777

Its just how it came, so i never realy need to increase it lol, but i will give it a go


----------



## Fear of Oneself

i started looking seriously at buying one of these chips, the 635 w. multi of 14.5
Now i have a few questions for you all:
1: are they and bad steppings to look out for (for the X3 720's, the 0904 is the worst, i lucked out and got one







)
2: what are stock volts/max volts/24/7 volts
3: how well do they clock? ppl are topping at ~3.5ghz here, but i have liquid cooling and my FSB goes to 268mhz (w/ multi of 14.5 it yeilds just shy of 3.9ghz)
4: do these chips have the C2/C3 equivilants of phenom II's, and in that case, what are they?


----------



## Tator Tot

1.) Not sure about bad stepings, but in general these chips either end up being cooling limited. Or Multi limited.

2.) Stock = 1.325v Max = 1.55v

3.) I was able to get my x4 620 to 300x13 (3900mhz) with a x8 CPU-NB Multi (or FID) for 2400mhz NB.
Though, this was a very extreme overclock, really pushing the volts. And a nice cherry picked chip. With some work and proper cooling, 3.6ghz shouldn't be a problem. 3.8Ghz if you're familiar with AMD Overclocking, and your cooling holds up.

4.) They have C3's coming, but not in Retail yet.

For $140, you can get a C3 stepping Phenom II x4 925. You may wish to consider this chip. (Stock 2.8ghz) Box Code = HDX925WFK4DGM

Also consider the Phenom II x4 945 C3 3.0ghz = HDX945WFK4DGM for $150


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
1.) Not sure about bad stepings, but in general these chips either end up being cooling limited. Or Multi limited.

2.) Stock = 1.325v Max = 1.55v

3.) I was able to get my x4 620 to 300x13 (3900mhz) with a x8 CPU-NB Multi (or FID) for 2400mhz NB.
Though, this was a very extreme overclock, really pushing the volts. And a nice cherry picked chip. With some work and proper cooling, 3.6ghz shouldn't be a problem. 3.8Ghz if you're familiar with AMD Overclocking, and your cooling holds up.

4.) They have C3's coming, but not in Retail yet.

For $140, you can get a C3 stepping Phenom II x4 925. You may wish to consider this chip. (Stock 2.8ghz) Box Code = HDX925WFK4DGM

Also consider the Phenom II x4 945 C3 3.0ghz = HDX945WFK4DGM for $150

oh thanks for the heads up







i didn't realize they had a C3 945, im really pushing the volts on this chip, trying for 3.7ghz. So much so, that im hoping it makes it 5 months till my birthday









EDIT: in theory, that C3 945 would push past 4ghz


----------



## Tator Tot

It has the potential too, but you can always get bad overclockers.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
It has the potential too, but you can always get bad overclockers.

haha, tell me about it

0904 chip+nVidia chipset

the worst of the worst, lovely


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
haha, tell me about it

0904 chip+nVidia chipset

the worst of the worst, lovely

Haha, I almost feel bad laughing at that.


----------



## CDub07

I'm at 3.5GHz with 1.4v 24/7 stable . I probably could go higher but right now my max temp is like 53c and im very happy with that. Athlon II X4 are good chips if u have the setup to properly push them.


----------



## Hali

Hi everyone, after reading through several posts, this thing came to my mind:

i own a x4 630 and i wonder if i got really bad piece for overclocking, or im making something wrong when pushing it to the limit. I can't achieve frequencies above 3.01 ( 215 x 14) even with massive voltage raise(1.5V +).
I tried to push just the cpu and NB freq. (i mean i lowered the ram frequency and HT multiplier, so this two things shouldn't be problem.) I even tried to raise the cpu-nb voltage from 1.175 to 1.3000 or more, and this didnt solve the problem.
I always get BsOD after running OCCT for like 40+ minutes. The cooling is also OK, i dont get much past 60 C in burn.
Any suggestions pls, or should i just get used to this situation?







Thx for replies.


----------



## Platinum

Have you tried lowering the CPU multiplier and finding out the max HTT Clock for your motherboard yet?


----------



## Hali

Yeah, now running 250x12, OCCT for 30 minutes still stable







.


----------



## Platinum

There are some cases when the temperature is still below the Max Temp Recommended by AMD, the chip is unstable itself. Personally, I have the Athlon II X4 620 OC'ed to 3.84 GHz; however, if I have temperature above 40Â°C under load or idle, the chip becomes unstable and I would get BSOD. A side note, if you can keep your NB at 2.0GHz or so, and raise the HTT Clock starting from the highest multiplier on the chip, see how that goes.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hali* 
Yeah, now running 250x12, OCCT for 30 minutes still stable







.

250 x 12??? Shouldn't it be 250 x 13?


----------



## luches

Hay guys....
Just joined this forum and already liking it.

I'm in need of some tips to overclock my Athlon 630 further without pushing it too much

CPU: Athlon II X4 630
CPU stepping and manufacturing date: 2 and forgot to write down the other one
Revision: BL-C2. Family F, Model 5, Stepping 2, Ext Family 10, Ext Model 5
Clock speed: 3.5 GHz
FSB x Multi: 250 x 14
Vcore: 1.488 V (at idle) _ 1.504 (at load)
RAM speed: DDR3-1333 (6-6-6-15)
NB speed: 2250 MHz
HT Link: 2000 MHz
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA785GT-UD3H
Cooling method: Cooler master Z600 equipped with 2 High performance CM 120mm fan (3 pin)
CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1018531
OS Used: 32bit Windows XP/ SP3

AS you see I got a solid 3.5 at 1.5 Vcore (tested with prime95)...on many reviews I saw a much lower Stock Vcore ,but it seems mine is among those wth high stock Vcore (1.47). Have tried to reach 3.66 on 1.55 but got a reboot on prime95 after 15 mins. I am way too reluctant to go for 1.57 vcore since I'm afraid this is just alil too high and would damage the CPU!
What u people would suggest ? Should go for 1.57 or 160mhz isnt worth that big Vcore increase ?
Is there anyother method to reach 3.6 without huge vcore increase ?
Should I change NB voltage or Ram Voltage ?

THx in advance
Oh BTW I would like to join the club as well ^^


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luches* 
Hay guys....
Just joined this forum and already liking it.

I'm in need of some tips to overclock my Athlon 630 further without pushing it too much

CPU: Athlon II X4 630
CPU stepping and manufacturing date: 2 and forgot to write down the other one
Revision: BL-C2. Family F, Model 5, Stepping 2, Ext Family 10, Ext Model 5
Clock speed: 3.5 GHz
FSB x Multi: 250 x 14
Vcore: 1.488 V (at idle) _ 1.504 (at load)
RAM speed: DDR3-1333 (6-6-6-15)
NB speed: 2250 MHz
HT Link: 2000 MHz
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA785GT-UD3H
Cooling method: Cooler master Z600 equipped with 2 High performance CM 120mm fan (3 pin)
CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1018531
OS Used: 32bit Windows XP/ SP3

AS you see I got a solid 3.5 at 1.5 Vcore (tested with prime95)...on many reviews I saw a much lower Stock Vcore ,but it seems mine is among those wth high stock Vcore (1.47). Have tried to reach 3.66 on 1.55 but got a reboot on prime95 after 15 mins. I am way too reluctant to go for 1.57 vcore since I'm afraid this is just alil too high and would damage the CPU!
What u people would suggest ? Should go for 1.57 or 160mhz isnt worth that big Vcore increase ?
Is there anyother method to reach 3.6 without huge vcore increase ?
Should I change NB voltage or Ram Voltage ?

THx in advance
Oh BTW I would like to join the club as well ^^

What are your temps?


----------



## luches

Idle (26-27 celsius ) - Load (46-47 celsius )

Im going to be adding another 120mm fan on the back door right under the CPU socket(pumping fresh air directly toward back of the CPU socket) , probably reduces 2-3 degrees.

Edit:Nope that extra 160MHz isn't worth it I guess...Just dont want to burn it out before its 1 year old !
In order to be added to the list u got to prove validation link ,right??
There you go :


----------



## oc_united

Hi,

Newbie on here, have read through most of this thread as I am interested in building a budget Athlon X4 PC. I had a few questions which I don't think have been covered so if any of you knowledgable folk have answers that would be great.

I'm interested in using either a 620 or 630 X4, but I wanted to know which overclocks better on air? my other question is, has anyone benchmarked their oc'd cpu to see what gains have been made compared to stock ?

For info...using the PC for normal word/excel, browsing, bits of 1080p video encoding/transcoding, not much gaming....

So far my shopping list is as follows:

620/630 X4 (looking to OC a little probs try getting and extra 600mhz)
Titan TTC-NK85TZ (cooler)
Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H
Corsair CX Series 400W
Patriot G Series 4GB 1333Mhz DDR3

I don't intend to use a seperate Graphics Card, so would a 400W PSU be OK ?

Thanks for your input....


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oc_united*


Hi,

Newbie on here, have read through most of this thread as I am interested in building a budget Athlon X4 PC. I had a few questions which I don't think have been covered so if any of you knowledgable folk have answers that would be great.

I'm interested in using either a 620 or 630 X4, but *I wanted to know which overclocks better on air*? my other question is, has anyone benchmarked their oc'd cpu to see what gains have been made compared to stock ?

For info...using the PC for normal word/excel, browsing, bits of 1080p video encoding/transcoding, not much gaming....

So far my shopping list is as follows:

620/630 X4 (looking to OC a little probs try getting and extra 600mhz)
Titan TTC-NK85TZ (cooler)
Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H
Corsair CX Series 400W
Patriot G Series 4GB 1333Mhz DDR3

I don't intend to use a seperate Graphics Card, so would a 400W PSU be OK ?

Thanks for your input....


they are the same chip, just with a different multiplier. and for a quick walk through of overclocking, look at my signature.
Now if you aren't using a discret graphics card, don't expect to do any gaming. Pick up something like a 9800gt green, and you're good, low power consuption and more than enough power for what you want to do


----------



## jerryjhudson

Hi all. I'm wanting to join this club once I get my system built. Right now it's in the planning stages. I have done quite a bit of research and this is the parts list I have come up with my budget, which is $750 CDN before taxes.

*CPU:* AMD Athlon II X4 620 - $100.79
*Mobo:* ECS A785GM-M - $108.84
*RAM:* G.SKILL F3-10666CL9D-4GBRL - $115.30
*Video Card:* XFX Radeon HD 4870 1GB - $156.99
*HDD:* Western Digital Caviar Black 640GB - $68.99
*DVD:* LG GH24LS50 24X SATA DVDÂ±RW - $28.57
*PSU:* OCZ ModXStream Pro 600W -$71.98
*Case:* Coolermaster Storm Scout - $96.77

Total: $748.23

I intend to mild overclock to get the CPU to 3.0GHz

I'll mainly be using the system to play Modern Warfare 2 and Splinter Cell: Conviction


----------



## Tator Tot

If you could, get a fan to go across the NB/Mosfet heatsink, ,as it warms up alot on that board.


----------



## oc_united

Thanks for the advice, I have some of my components and i'm about to order the Xigmatek Dark Knight S1283V. From research this heatsink sits horizontally on a gigabyte MA785GMT, has anyone managed to figure a way of rotating this 90 degree so it sits virtically so my exhuast fan extracts all that hot air ??

Also would it be a problem if I were to install my DDR3 in slots 3 - 4, instead of slots 1 - 2, I'm worried the heatsink will mean my Patriot Sector 5 DDR3 1600mhz won't fit !

Thank you..


----------



## Tator Tot

You'll need to pick up one of these from Xigmatek

Also, if you can, get a Xigamtek Balder (Newegg link if you're US) instead of the Dark Knight. As the Balder comes with more bolt through kits for different sockets, and natively supports Push/Pull configs.

Though, that AMD Bracket from Xig isn't in the market yet (not anywhere that I can find) but it is supposed to be there in march.

If you can't wait, an member here offers brass or Aluminum bolt on plates to use instead. Look at this thread and PM Najflhy


----------



## oc_united

Thanks Tator, that's very useful......in the meantime, would it be a problem with installing my 2 memory modules in slot3 and slot4 ? reading through the motherboard manual it recommends using the 1st and 2nd slot..


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jerryjhudson* 
Hi all. I'm wanting to join this club once I get my system built. Right now it's in the planning stages. I have done quite a bit of research and this is the parts list I have come up with my budget, which is $750 CDN before taxes.

*CPU:* AMD Athlon II X4 620 - $100.79
*Mobo:* ECS A785GM-M - $108.84
*RAM:* G.SKILL F3-10666CL9D-4GBRL - $115.30
*Video Card:* XFX Radeon HD 4870 1GB - $156.99
*HDD:* Western Digital Caviar Black 640GB - $68.99
*DVD:* LG GH24LS50 24X SATA DVDÂ±RW - $28.57
*PSU:* OCZ ModXStream Pro 600W -$71.98
*Case:* Coolermaster Storm Scout - $96.77

Total: $748.23

I intend to mild overclock to get the CPU to 3.0GHz

I'll mainly be using the system to play Modern Warfare 2 and Splinter Cell: Conviction

3 protips: ECS boards are meh, go with a gigabyte board or an ASUS board. Get a 5750 instead of a 4870, DX11 is the new platform, you'll save yourself a head ache later on. Don't buy an XFX ATi card. *Sapphire or MSI*


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oc_united* 
Thanks Tator, that's very useful......in the meantime, would it be a problem with installing my 2 memory modules in slot3 and slot4 ? reading through the motherboard manual it recommends using the 1st and 2nd slot..

It won't really matter. You'll be fine putting them in 3/4.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
3 protips: ECS boards are meh, go with a gigabyte board or an ASUS board. Get a 5750 instead of a 4870, DX11 is the new platform, you'll save yourself a head ache later on. Don't buy an XFX ATi card. *Sapphire or MSI*

Lots of miss leading info in your post. Do a google on that board, it's actually pretty good. The ECS Black Series boards are very up to par.

HD5750 would be a downgrade, and HD4870 is more worth it at the moment for the price. Considering ATi is refreshing DX11 at the end of the year, buying now is pointless.
It's all about Price/Performance ratio.

XFX ATi cards are not bad, not all of them atleast. Some don't overclock well, or have lacking in the cooling department, but they're not horrible die on you cards.


----------



## oc_united

As am waiting for my heatsink to be delivered, i'm wodinering if anyone has come across a good/excellent heatsink/fan for AM3 which fits the correct way i.e. fan blowing air towards the exhaust, mounted vertically ?
Thanks


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oc_united* 
As am waiting for my heatsink to be delivered, i'm wodinering if anyone has come across a good/excellent heatsink/fan for AM3 which fits the correct way i.e. fan blowing air towards the exhaust, mounted vertically ?
Thanks

I just got done mounting my Kingwin XT-1264 and it mounts vertically and blows toward the exhaust. I've got it setup in Push/Pull with Rubber bands hehe.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oc_united*


As am waiting for my heatsink to be delivered, i'm wodinering if anyone has come across a good/excellent heatsink/fan for AM3 which fits the correct way i.e. fan blowing air towards the exhaust, mounted vertically ?
Thanks


Cooler Master Hyper 212+


----------



## oc_united

Thanks Tator, Coolermaster 212+ looks good, what temps were you getting from this at idle and load ? was this on the AM3 set-up or have you used it on your intel set-up ?


----------



## Elev8rSh0es

ok so i have a nice little athlon for my pc until my new proc gets here and ive hit 3.9 so far heres the info

Athlon II X4 type: 620
CPU stepping: srry didnt look before i put the cooler on
BIOS Version: 08/20/09
Clock speed: 3900 Mhz
FSB x Multi: 300x13
Vcore: 1.52v
RAM speed 300mhz
NB speed: 300mhz
NB Voltage 1.4v
HT Link x8 2400mhz
HT Voltage 1.55
Motherboard DFI 790FXB-M2RSH
HSF Used: Xigmatek Dark Knight with 122cfm Delta
CPU-Z validation: in Sig
OS Used: Win7 ultimate


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Elev8rSh0es*


ok so i have a nice little athlon for my pc until my new proc gets here and ive hit 3.9 so far heres the info

Athlon II X4 type: 620
CPU stepping: srry didnt look before i put the cooler on
BIOS Version: 08/20/09
Clock speed: 3900 Mhz
FSB x Multi: 300x13
Vcore: 1.52v
RAM speed 300mhz
NB speed: 300mhz
NB Voltage 1.4v
HT Link x8 2400mhz
HT Voltage 1.55
Motherboard DFI 790FXB-M2RSH
HSF Used: Xigmatek Dark Knight with 122cfm Delta
CPU-Z validation: in Sig
OS Used: Win7 ultimate


Added you to the spreadsheet. Why's your NB clock so low?


----------



## Elev8rSh0es

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX*


Added you to the spreadsheet. Why's your NB clock so low?


err.. crap thats my bad its 2400mhz and thx for the add


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Elev8rSh0es*


err.. crap thats my bad its 2400mhz and thx for the add


No Worries









Okay now it's time I finally got my rig assembled more or less today. I'm missing a GPU and I've gotta send my 2 x 4850's off for RMA here shortly but that's another story for another time









However, I'm playing around with my Athlon II X4 630 right now. Currently it's at 220 x 14 for 3080.03Mhz and I'm running OCCT for stability. I know it's stable but the point is to also get some good load temps with my new cooler. So far I'm super impressed. Idle temps are as low as 15-17c and load temps so far haven't gone over 35c. vCore is a bit high and I've left it on auto but for some reason this new Gigabyte BIOS seems to think that this CPU needs 1.4v to run at stock...it's still using stock vcore at 3Ghz though. I'll add validation once I get a good overclock. Also, I used AS5 for my TIM. I was trying to decide between IC7, AiT Cool Silver, and AS5 and the AS5 was almost empty so I used it to get rid of the tube.

Also for those that have been hating on my PSU, voltage is very stable. 3.31 on 3.3, 4.95 on 5v , 12.35 on 12v. The voltage hasn't dropped as of yet so good new so far but it's running a light load. Once my graphics cards get back from RMA, i'll move my other HDD's over into it and I can start the process of migrating all my data from my Athlon XP machine to 6400+ Machine.

Edit: after 15mins of OCCT, the temp finally hit 37C


----------



## KamuiRSX

Okay now running at 240 x 14 for 3360Mhz with HT Link and NB at 2400Mhz and RAM at 960Mhz. Stability testing being done via OCCT 3.1.0 and so far I'm quite happy...idle temp at 17c still and load temp has just hit 38c after 15 mins. I'll update again and post validation once this is completed. I'll see if I can hit 260 x 14 next for 3.6Ghz and if I can get it stable, going for 275 x 14 for 1 Ghz overclock Validation

Current Validtion: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1042051

Weird though, the voltage on my screen is still showing as 1.43v and on the validation it's 1.472...odd.


----------



## RandallA

Got my Athlon II X4 630 2 weeks ago and my goal was 3500 Mhz. I finally made it to my goal. Here is my validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1042330

Ran Prime95 last night for 12 hrs. and it was stable. Idle temperature is 32C and under load 52C.

Very happy with this processor.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RandallA*


Got my Athlon II X4 630 2 weeks ago and my goal was 3500 Mhz. I finally made it to my goal. Here is my validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1042330

Ran Prime95 last night for 12 hrs. and it was stable. Idle temperature is 32C and under load 52C.

Very happy with this processor.


Nice..I just got up to 255 on mine without even needing to boost the volts past auto. Gonna try for 260 later on tonight. What cooler are you using?


----------



## RandallA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX* 
Nice..I just got up to 255 on mine without even needing to boost the volts past auto. Gonna try for 260 later on tonight. What cooler are you using?

It's a Zalman 9700. I think it's doing a good job considering that I had to raise the voltage to 1.485v.









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835118019


----------



## KamuiRSX

Damn not stable Reboot after about 30 minutes of Prime95 and 6 minutes of OCCT. So, time to play boost the voltage.

Okay voltage in BIOS now at 1.55 vCore with 1.225 CPU-NB volts and auto on everything else. So far seems to have given some measure of stability. Running stress test now.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1042780

lol and before I even finished editing this post it failed.....error detected on Core 2. At least it switches around...sometimes it's core 0, 1, 2, and 3. I'm afraid to push the voltage higher and I'm not sure what's causing the instability.

I'll try and figure this out tomorrow...going back to 255 x 14 as it seems it's the highest I can get on stock.


----------



## Elev8rSh0es

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX*


Damn not stable Reboot after about 30 minutes of Prime95 and 6 minutes of OCCT. So, time to play boost the voltage.

Okay voltage in BIOS now at 1.55 vCore with 1.225 CBPU-N volts and auto on everything else. So far seems to have given some measure of stability. Running stress test now.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1042780

lol and before I even finished editing this post it failed.....error detected on Core 2. At least it switches around...sometimes it's core 0, 1, 2, and 3. I'm afraid to push the voltage higher and I'm not sure what's causing the instability.

I'll try and figure this out tomorrow...going back to 255 x 14 as it seems it's the highest I can get on stock.


1.225 CPU-NB seems really low for 260x14 at 260 i needed around 1.33v to stay stable


----------



## RandallA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX*


Damn not stable Reboot after about 30 minutes of Prime95 and 6 minutes of OCCT. So, time to play boost the voltage.

Okay voltage in BIOS now at 1.55 vCore with 1.225 CPU-NB volts and auto on everything else. So far seems to have given some measure of stability. Running stress test now.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1042780

lol and before I even finished editing this post it failed.....error detected on Core 2. At least it switches around...sometimes it's core 0, 1, 2, and 3. I'm afraid to push the voltage higher and I'm not sure what's causing the instability.

I'll try and figure this out tomorrow...going back to 255 x 14 as it seems it's the highest I can get on stock.


I would lower the HT and NB multiplier so it's closer to 2000 Mhz. I've read that you won't see much difference over 2200 Mhz anyways. Yes, 1.55 vcore is kind of high.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RandallA* 
I would lower the HT and NB multiplier so it's closer to 2000 Mhz. I've read that you won't see much difference over 2200 Mhz anyways. Yes, 1.55 vcore is kind of high.

Yeah I'm thinking it's another voltage drop but I gotta install that crazy Gigabyte software to see what my current volts are for all things so I can take it a notch above that for stability. I've heard the NB clock shows improvement as well and I'm definitely seeing one with a higher NB and HT Link clock. But it seems the highest I can go stable on stock volts is 256 x 14 which isn't bad for 3.5Ghz without needing to change a thing.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Okay apparently 255 x 14 worked last night but not today...so I had to drop down to 252 x 14 which is my highest on stock settings which isn't bad at all. I wish the RAM clock was higher though







Here's validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1044882


----------



## luches

lucky for you...I got to set Vcore on 1.5 to get 3.525 and 1.57 to get 3.65.

1.5 is far enough of Vcore and I already think its abit high, not to mention 1.57 which scared me after 1 day and I went back to 1.5 on 3.5.

150 mhz more aint worth for a nearly 0.1mv Vcore increase.


----------



## Horsemama1956

** Athlon II X4 type:* Athlon II x4 630
** CPU stepping and mfg date:* 2
** Revision:* BL-C2
** Clock speed:* 3598Mhz
** FSB x Multi:* 257 x14.0
** Vcore:* 1.45
** RAM speed:* DDR3 1333 @ 1370Mhz
** NB speed:* 2300Mhz
** HT Link:* 2056Mhz
** Motherboard:* GA-MA785GMT-UD2H
** Cooling method:* OCZ Vendetta 2
** CPU-Z validation:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1047887
** OS:* Windows 7 Ultimate x64[/QUOTE]

I can get it up to [email protected] but my PSU throttles my videocard at that point. Ran prime overnight max temp was 43, so I'll be getting a new PSU next month. Also at this point my 5770 is limiting me. I'll be selling it when I can buy something else around April.

Pleasantly surprised by the Vendetta 2. At stock my Temps are idle 21/Load 33 for less then 30 bucks.


----------



## kidwolf909

Hey guys, I just purchased this system yesterday, will be assembling as soon as it arrives and overclocking soon after.



*I was wondering though, is there any special method for applying thermal compound on these Athlon II's?*

I remember there used to be a certain way to apply it to Conroe's back in the day... just checking on this.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956* 

Quote:

** Athlon II X4 type:* Athlon II x4 630
** CPU stepping and mfg date:* 2
** Revision:* BL-C2
** Clock speed:* 3598Mhz
** FSB x Multi:* 257 x14.0
** Vcore:* 1.45
** RAM speed:* DDR3 1333 @ 1370Mhz
** NB speed:* 2300Mhz
** HT Link:* 2056Mhz
** Motherboard:* GA-MA785GMT-UD2H
** Cooling method:* OCZ Vendetta 2
** CPU-Z validation:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1047887
** OS:* Windows 7 Ultimate x64
I can get it up to [email protected] but my PSU throttles my videocard at that point. Ran prime overnight max temp was 43, so I'll be getting a new PSU next month. Also at this point my 5770 is limiting me. I'll be selling it when I can buy something else around April.

Pleasantly surprised by the Vendetta 2. At stock my Temps are idle 21/Load 33 for less then 30 bucks.

Added you to the spreadsheet. Nice OC. Are you going to tighten your RAM timings?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kidwolf909* 
Hey guys, I just purchased this system yesterday, will be assembling as soon as it arrives and overclocking soon after.



*I was wondering though, is there any special method for applying thermal compound on these Athlon II's?*

I remember there used to be a certain way to apply it to Conroe's back in the day... just checking on this.

Nice system







Look forward to seeing your build log







As far as TIM goes, whatever you want is fine. I'm using AS5 as I only had a little bit left in the tube and figure why not but I also have AiT Cool Silver, IC7, OCZ Freeze, and a few others that I've stocked. I think MX3 or MX2 is a really good one as well as it doesn't require any burn in time like AS5. I had to leave mine on OC'd for a couple of days to get it to burn in.


----------



## luches

* Athlon II X4 type: Athlon II x4 630
* CPU stepping and mfg date: 2
* Revision: BL-C2
* Clock speed: 3500
* FSB x Multi: 250 x14.0
* Vcore: 1.5
* RAM speed: DDR3 1333 @ 1000Mhz
* NB speed: 2250Mhz
* HT Link: 2000Mhz
* Motherboard: GA-MA785GT-UD3H
* Cooling method: Cooler Master Hyper Z600 active mode (pull and push config)
* CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1018531
* OS: Windows XP 32bit

AS said 3.65 is max but not safe...3.5 is my Final OC on this chip


----------



## Horsemama1956

Yeah I'm working on the timings. Not sure how much more I can get though.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1048593


----------



## RandallA

Forgot to add all the settings on mine.

* Athlon II X4 630
* CPU stepping 2
* Revision BL-C2
* BIOS 1301 10-29-09
* Clock speed: 3500 Mhz
* FSB x Multi 250 x 14
* Vcore: 1.485V
* RAM: DDR2 800 500 Mhz
* NB speed: 2000 Mhz
* NB Voltage: Default
* HT Link: 2000 Mhz
* HT Voltage: Default
* Motherboard: Asus M3N78 Pro
* Cooling method: Air
* HSF Used: Zalman 9700
* CPU-Z http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1042330
* OS Win7 32 bits


----------



## Tiger33

Hi all

Firstly I'm new to overclocking - never attempted it before but I pretty much understand most of the terms used.

My system spec should be listed in my signature.

Basically i recently changed my processor from a 6400 to a athlon II X4 620.

updated the bios and everything is working great.
I've heard that the 620 can overclock really well and apparently the board I have is very good for overclocking (although 'm not sure about the ram - i guess ram is the one issue in which I'm a bit lost on).

Basically I was wondering if someone could help me in regard to overclocking on this board. I.e even if it means simply pointing me to the right guides to follow so i can start. (would love to get to 3ghz with this processor)

currently i'm using stock cooling and the temps are fine but I do have the old cooler from my 6400 - whcih was a synthe Ninja - can this be used on the new athlon x4?

Thanks alot


----------



## Gyro

Here is a guide for you; http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ocket-am2.html.

And yes your ninja will work.

Gyro


----------



## Tiger33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gyro* 
Here is a guide for you; http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ocket-am2.html.

And yes your ninja will work.

Gyro

Thanks I'm actually reading through this now

regards

P.S its not a ninja - its a mine (sorry my mistake)


----------



## Gyro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tiger33* 
P.S its not a ninja - its a mine (sorry my mistake)

If it worked on your x2 6400 it will work on the x4 620.

Gyro


----------



## Horsemama1956

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1050615


----------



## luches

pushed 2 more FSB ...max possible OC on this Voltage and final OC for this chip .

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1056152


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luches*


pushed 2 more FSB ...max possible OC on this Voltage and final OC for this chip .

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1056152


Hehe...seems like you're in a rut like myself...I've got 254 max on OC stock...I gotta play around more with mine when I get some time.


----------



## luches

yeh,pretty much ^^.
though I know with some more tweaking on NB voltage and ram voltage and also some extra V on HT I could get it to 3.7.

Been seeing 3.7 on 1.47-1.5 here and there.I'm pretty sure my ram is holding me back and most likely needs a bumb on Voltage.
Stock voltage is 1.5. U think is it worth to bump it to 1.65 ?

I would add 0.1 to NB and HT if I ever wanted to overvolt ram as well.saw on a chart at tom's hardware that 1.8 is safe V for most ddr3 rams and kingstone was among them.

Just needs some one's opinion who has done some ram overclocking before ^^


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luches*


yeh,pretty much ^^.
though I know with some more tweaking on NB voltage and ram voltage and also some extra V on HT I could get it to 3.7.

Been seeing 3.7 on 1.47-1.5 here and there.I'm pretty sure my ram is holding me back and most likely needs a bumb on Voltage.
Stock voltage is 1.5. U think is it worth to bump it to 1.65 ?

I would add 0.1 to NB and HT if I ever wanted to overvolt ram as well.saw on a chart at tom's hardware that 1.8 is safe V for most ddr3 rams and kingstone was among them.

Just needs some one's opinion who has done some ram overclocking before ^^


Easily...I wouldn't take it over .2 past stock though.


----------



## Horsemama1956

For Luches:

CPU Multi - x14
NB Multi - x9
HT Clock - 265
HT Link - x8
Mem Freq - x5.33(change depending on memory)
Mem Voltage - 1.7(Yours could vary, just test)
NB Voltage - 1.20(Varies)
CPU NB Vid - 1.325(This is key to getting over 250 HT clock) Just see what's stable for you, might be lower, or higher.
CPU voltage 1.5.

Case temps 19-20, and my cpu idles at 31-33 and loads at 43-47. Hope that helps. My memory is actually an Intel OCZ Kit, so it's stock 1.65v.

I can get it up to 3.9, maybe even 4 at 1.55 but the temps hit the mid 50's and that's too high for me. I think I got a really good chip, though.

Hope that helps.


----------



## razr m3

I have difficulty getting stable after 3.328ghz @ 1.392 v. I got 3.51 but it quit on p95 after like 5 min. what can I do? I've got 255x13, 1.392 v, ht @ 2550 MHz

also on a completely unrelated note, mine idles at 15.5 C, 100% load at 35-36 C


----------



## luches

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956* 
For Luches:

CPU Multi - x14
NB Multi - x9
HT Clock - 265
HT Link - x8
Mem Freq - x5.33(change depending on memory)
Mem Voltage - 1.7(Yours could vary, just test)
NB Voltage - 1.20(Varies)
CPU NB Vid - 1.325(This is key to getting over 250 HT clock) Just see what's stable for you, might be lower, or higher.
CPU voltage 1.5.

Case temps 19-20, and my cpu idles at 31-33 and loads at 43-47. Hope that helps. My memory is actually an Intel OCZ Kit, so it's stock 1.65v.

I can get it up to 3.9, maybe even 4 at 1.55 but the temps hit the mid 50's and that's too high for me. I think I got a really good chip, though.

Hope that helps.

Very nice of you Horsemama1956 ^^
It quite late here, so I'll try this tomarrow , and again I appreciate ur quick reply and thanks for the infoHorsemama1956 .
Rap goes as said.

Edit : mine idles at 26-27 and under load 40-43.It was hotter before but I added a 120mm fan to the door of case and improved the air follow and had a 3 degree drop in temp.


----------



## buzzforb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razr m3*


I have difficulty getting stable after 3.328ghz @ 1.392 v. I got 3.51 but it quit on p95 after like 5 min. what can I do? I've got 255x13, 1.392 v, ht @ 2550 MHz

also on a completely unrelated note, mine idles at 15.5 C, 100% load at 35-36 C


I too am overclocking a 630 chip and the funny thing about mine is that i can get 3.5GHz stable with stock voltage and FSB @ 250 as long as I leave the HT clock multiplier @ 10. If i keep everything the same and change the HT multiplier to 9, the overclock becomes unstable. To me this makes no since. I would think a lower multiplier would make it more stable, but apparently my mobo likes that multiplier @10. I have not gotten above 3.5 and remained stable, but perhaps I will try the NB voltage increase. BTW, I am using a GA-MA770T-UDP3Mobo and G-Skill 1600 DDR3 RAM.


----------



## RandallA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razr m3*


I have difficulty getting stable after 3.328ghz @ 1.392 v. I got 3.51 but it quit on p95 after like 5 min. what can I do? I've got 255x13, 1.392 v, ht @ 2550 MHz

also on a completely unrelated note, mine idles at 15.5 C, 100% load at 35-36 C


More voltage for the CPU will get it stable. I have mine at 1.485v to get it stable at 3500 Mhz. For 3.325 Ghz, I had to use 1.425v.


----------



## buzzforb

Thanks Horsemama. 3.7 passed Prime and OCCT for short periods. Will do long test later. OCCT max Temp was 47C, Prime was 50C
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1059663


----------



## razr m3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RandallA*


More voltage for the CPU will get it stable. I have mine at 1.485v to get it stable at 3500 Mhz. For 3.325 Ghz, I had to use 1.425v.


my mobo will only let me increase in increments of 50mv's. so i can only do 1.442, 1.492, or 1.542 and thats it. i could do 3.328 stable on stock voltages so should i choose 1.442 or 1.492 for 3.51ghz?


----------



## RandallA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *razr m3* 
my mobo will only let me increase in increments of 50mv's. so i can only do 1.442, 1.492, or 1.542 and thats it. i could do 3.328 stable on stock voltages so should i choose 1.442 or 1.492 for 3.51ghz?

Go with 1.442v first and run Prime95, if it fails go to 1.492v. I didn't want to go past 1.5v so I never tried 1.5v on mine. I think you will get it stable with 1.44v or 1.49v.

Monitor your temperatures, I never went past 54c on mine.


----------



## razr m3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RandallA* 
Go with 1.442v first and run Prime95, if it fails go to 1.492v. I didn't want to go past 1.5v so I never tried 1.5v on mine. I think you will get it stable with 1.44v or 1.49v.

Monitor your temperatures, I never went past 54c on mine.

what stress test should i choose? small FFT's, large FFT's, or blend?

and im not sure if temps will be a problem, mine idles at 15 C and 100% load at 35 @ 3.328 GHz


----------



## razr m3

worker #2 and #3 quit b/c of an error. it says to check stress.txt but i cant find tht


----------



## RandallA

I use blend test. Your temperatures are very nice so you can give more voltages without overheating the CPU. The log should be in the directory where you installed P95, I see "results.txt" for mine.

You may also want to drop the NB and HT multiplier by one. It's probably at 10x so try 9x or even 8x. Use the program CPU-Z to show your NB and HT.


----------



## razr m3

yeah my CPU runs cold. I did large FFT's and workers 2 and 3 quit after ~5 and 2 min respectively

I've already dropped it from x10 to x9 but bsod during and p95 tests for anything over 3.51


----------



## razr m3

alright i got it to 3.406 ghz stable at 1.424 v


----------



## RyanJC

* Athlon II X4 type: Athlon II x4 620
* CPU stepping and mfg date: ?
* Revision: BL-C2
* Clock speed: 3120 MHz
* FSB x Multi: 240 x13.0
* Vcore: 1.275
* RAM speed: DDR3 1600 @ 1600Mhz
* NB speed: 1920Mhz
* HT Link: 1920Mhz
* Motherboard: Asus M4A78T-E
* Cooling method: Air
* CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1062578
* OS: Windows 7 Pro x64

CPUZ reports my voltage as 1.152V...wha?? Anyone have this problem?

Load temps are 30C with Coolermaster Hyper 212+


----------



## razr m3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RyanJC*


* Athlon II X4 type: Athlon II x4 620
* CPU stepping and mfg date: ?
* Revision: BL-C2
* Clock speed: 3120 MHz
* FSB x Multi: 240 x13.0
* Vcore: 1.275
* RAM speed: DDR3 1600 @ 1600Mhz
* NB speed: 1920Mhz
* HT Link: 1920Mhz
* Motherboard: Asus M4A78T-E
* Cooling method: Air
* CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1062578
* OS: Windows 7 Pro x64

CPUZ reports my voltage as 1.152V...wha?? Anyone have this problem?

Load temps are 30C with Coolermaster Hyper 212+


the 1.152V is probably just what your processor was using at the time. mines running at 1.442V but when it's not doing anything it only needs ~1.39-1.4


----------



## Leon777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *razr m3* 
the 1.152V is probably just what your processor was using at the time. mines running at 1.442V but when it's not doing anything it only needs ~1.39-1.4

I just got mine set to be max all the, time, i dont care about powersaving lol


----------



## hermitmaster

Time for an update

** Athlon II X4 type:* Athlon II x4 620
** CPU stepping and mfg date:* 2 and I'm not sure on the date.
** Revision:* BL-C2
** Clock speed:* 3250Mhz
** FSB x Multi:* 250 x13.0
** Vcore:* 1.32
** RAM speed:* DDR3 1333 @ 1333Mhz
** NB speed:* 2500Mhz @ 1.1875v
** HT Link:* 2000Mhz
** Motherboard:* ASRock M3A785GMH/128M
** Cooling method:* Rocketfish Air
** CPU-Z validation:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1066216
** OS:* Windows 7 Pro x64
** CPU-Z validation w/ Cool N' Quiet:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1066264

CPU fan set to idle at 20%, only one 80mm case fan undervolted to 7v. Better airflow would lower the temps, but it's silent.


----------



## RyanJC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razr m3*


the 1.152V is probably just what your processor was using at the time. mines running at 1.442V but when it's not doing anything it only needs ~1.39-1.4


CoreTemp and Everest was reporting 1.275. Even with 100% load, CPU-Z still said 1.152V. Oh well, probably just a bug in CPUZ.


----------



## RandallA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RyanJC* 
CoreTemp and Everest was reporting 1.275. Even with 100% load, CPU-Z still said 1.152V. Oh well, probably just a bug in CPUZ.

It could be Cool n Quiet doing its thing. You want it disabled if you're overclocking.


----------



## hermitmaster

You only want it disabled while finding your final OC, after that CnQ is great. See my results above.


----------



## RyanJC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RandallA*


It could be Cool n Quiet doing its thing. You want it disabled if you're overclocking.


It was disabled.

Quote:



You only want it disabled while finding your final OC, after that CnQ is great. See my results above.


CnQ is great if you run stock voltages. It becomes less effective I think when you overclock with voltages lower than stock...at least for me.

If I'm not mistaken, the 620 is runs at three voltage settings with three different clock speeds with CnQ enabled: 1.175, 1.300, and finally the voltage you inputted in the BIOS. I don't think you can change the 1.175 or 1.300 volts, can you?


----------



## hermitmaster

Mine idles at 1.072v. It may use a scaling algorithm based on vcore setting in bios, but I don't know. I do know that with CnQ on my CPU idles at 1000mhz, 34C with the fan at 675RPM. Silence and energy saving is very important to me. Maybe the voltages are 1.200 and 1.075.


----------



## RandallA

Well, if enable CnQ in my mobo I can't adjust the voltage on the CPU. I know that to make mine stable I need 1.485v on the CPU so it's disabled on mine. Those voltage fluctuations can make a difference in silence and energy saving but if you're overclocking, I don't think the system is stable with voltage fluctuations.


----------



## hermitmaster

Well, mine is rock solid. Passes Prime95 for as long as you care to run it, memtest86 for 3+ passes, and I've been using pretty much the same settings for over 4 months. I dropped my vcore and HT voltage one notch since my original OC, other than that it's the same. I've tried pushing it harder, but I can't get any real stability without railing up the voltage.


----------



## RyanJC

What kind of performance gains do you guys see by raising the NB clock for this CPU?


----------



## Sora

Hi o_o

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1073607


----------



## thor17

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1074771


----------



## scaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thor17*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1074771




Wow that is quite the over clock. I can set over clocking profiles and I have a FSB of 250 which I like at a first shooting point because I can change the HT multiplier, RAM multiplier, and NB multiplier so they go back to stock speeds. I would like to do the same and shoot for 300 down the road.


----------



## oc_united

Hi,

I have finally got all my components together and have already started on OC'in my 620.

I have hit a couple of issues and thought you guys might be able to help.

I have done some mild over-clocking to 3250mhz, when I run a stability test in Everest its fine, but in PRIME95 on either Small FFTs or Large FFTs test I get a reboot after a few seconds or minutes. To get stable I need to up the voltage and its fine, but why is everything OK in everest ? at a lower voltage ?


----------



## scaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oc_united*


Hi,

I have finally got all my components together and have already started on OC'in my 620.

I have hit a couple of issues and thought you guys might be able to help.

I have done some mild over-clocking to 3250mhz, when I run a stability test in Everest its fine, but in PRIME95 on either Small FFTs or Large FFTs test I get a reboot after a few seconds or minutes. To get stable I need to up the voltage and its fine, but why is everything OK in everest ? at a lower voltage ?


I am not an expert, but I believe the Prime 95 really pushes your ram. I would check your ram speeds and timing. It's is usally recommened that you try to keep ram at or below stock while your over clocking you processor.


----------



## hermitmaster

Blend tests the ram the most. My guess is it has to do with the method of burning the CPU. Stability is relative, I had my rig OCd the same for five months without issue and decided to run Prime95 Large FFTs the other day and it failed after two minutes. I never had an issue under normal operating conditions. Do you care about bragging rights or usability, because that's what it really comes down to.


----------



## oc_united

Thanks, I don't think its problem with my RAM as its DDR3 1600MHZ and its currently running at 1333MHZ, am not sensative to bragging rights, but I do want a stable system which is likely to run as cool as possible and also last me as many years as I can get out of it, and I guess the higher the volts to the CPU the more it could it out of the CPU over time ?

Apologies but am a novice, times have changed so much since I last OC'd my 166MMX lol


----------



## hermitmaster

What voltage are you running to the CPU now? You should be able to hit 3250 on 1.3 - 1.325 volts. Set the NB to 2500 @ ~1.2v and HT link to 2000. Make sure your ram is at the right voltage, and if you're underclocking your memory you can try to tighten the timing a bit.


----------



## oc_united

at the moment, am running stock 2.6ghz at 1.15v, I have been passed 3.25 at around 1.325 (I think), but to get stable at 3.5/3.6 I think (from memory) I needed 1.55v to get stable on PRIME95. I didn't need to raise NB voltage as I reduced multi to 8 i think (is that not so good ?)

I've not decided what to settle for at the moment, but would love to find a way of getting stable at 3.4/3.5 with as least voltage increase as possible.

For cooling i've got coolmaster 212+ so that should be OK (fingers crossed)


----------



## hermitmaster

The most stable OC I've had is my current.
Bus frequency: 250
CPU multiplier: 13
cpu voltage: 1.300
NB multiplier: 10
NB voltage: 1.200
HT link multiplier: 8
Ram divider 3:8

With this setup I idle around 30C and load at 50C. Always runs great, Prime95 stable.


----------



## Six-Four

I'll join the club. Everything is a stock at the moment. Gonna play around OCing a little later today.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1084477


----------



## Thomas.A

Yeah, I'll join the club too. Runing stable at 3,25GHz now, can't go any higher since I'm on the stock cooler..

** CPU:* Athlon II x4 630
** CPU stepping and mfg date:* Not sure..
** Revision:* BL-C2
** Clock speed:* 3250Mhz
** FSB x Multi:* 250 x13.0
** Vcore:* 1.392
** RAM speed:* DDR3 1333 @ 1333Mhz
** NB speed:* 2000Mhz
** HT Link:* 2000Mhz
** Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
** Cooling method:* Stock Cooler
** CPU-Z validation:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1085943
** OS:* Windows 7 Ultimate x64

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1085943


----------



## SerenityKill3r

Just got my 620. Will hopefully post my clocks here within the next week or two. Got a CADAC Stepping.


----------



## oc_united

I've managed to get up to 3458Mhz so far







, Its stable in EVEREST but PRIME wants more volts !!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1088519


----------



## oc_united

oops forgot my other stuff ...

* CPU: Athlon II x4 620
* CPU stepping and mfg date: Not sure..
* Revision: BL-C2
* Clock speed: 3458Mhz
* FSB x Multi: 266 x13.0
* Vcore: 1.408
* RAM speed: 4GB DDR3 1600 @ 1419Mhz
* NB speed: 2394Mhz x 9 stock volts
* HT Link: 2128Mhz x 8
* Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H
* Cooling method: Cooler master Hyper 212+
* CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1088519
* OS: Windows XP 32bit


----------



## oc_united

quick question relating to motherboard temperatures, on idle my temps are fine, 32C CPU / 28C mobo, but when I stress test, within the first 10 seconds my mobo temp can reach 43C from 28C, my CPU will raise to about 38C, after a while mobo will hover around 46C with CPU around 46C....as soon as I stop the stress test the mobo temperature dives to 30-28 in a matter of 5-10 seconds, where as CPU will slowly makes it way down...

Is the above normal for a motherboard ? I would have thought the case temp didn't change that much !??!


----------



## kidwolf909

So do you guys that are overclocking actually notice any difference in games/applications?

I used to be pretty crazy into the OC realm and would tweak for hours to get the best OC I could get on my sig rig, but now with my new system that powers through everything I throw at it, I'm just not sure if I see the benefit.

I have an Athlon II X4 635 at stock right now plus an HD5770 and it flies through BF:BC2 at 1920x1080, Maxed, 4xAA, 16xAF. It also runs through photoshop and AutoCAD without flinching. So I'm just curious for you guys putting additional stress and heat on your CPU, is it worth it?

I have always loved getting something for nothing (the idea of OC'ing), but wouldn't the $40 you might spend on a new HSF be better spent toward a Phenom II 955BE or something? I'm sure the additional L3 cache would help out a lot more than the 4-500Mhz you gain by OC'ing the Athlon II, right?


----------



## RyanJC

I'm OCing at voltages less than stock, so not much added heat here.

My Cooler Master Hyper 212+ was $20. If I bought another higher-end CPU, I would have bought an aftermarket cooler regardless if I was OCing or not.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kidwolf909*


So do you guys that are overclocking actually notice any difference in games/applications?

I used to be pretty crazy into the OC realm and would tweak for hours to get the best OC I could get on my sig rig, but now with my new system that powers through everything I throw at it, I'm just not sure if I see the benefit.

I have an Athlon II X4 635 at stock right now plus an HD5770 and it flies through BF:BC2 at 1920x1080, Maxed, 4xAA, 16xAF. It also runs through photoshop and AutoCAD without flinching. So I'm just curious for you guys putting additional stress and heat on your CPU, is it worth it?

I have always loved getting something for nothing (the idea of OC'ing), but wouldn't the $40 you might spend on a new HSF be better spent toward a Phenom II 955BE or something? I'm sure the additional L3 cache would help out a lot more than the 4-500Mhz you gain by OC'ing the Athlon II, right?


My cooler was only 30 bucks, and the CPU 119 on sale. Also I don't believe L3 cache would be better then even 2-300 Mhz overclock. Mine is currently 900 over stock..

Honestly I barely spent any time overclocking. Now that it's done, I don't touch it, or even bench(unless in game).

I'll probably get an X6(the main reason I bought the Athlon in the first place) and another 5770+board(sell old one) and be done with any purchasing/tweaking for a long while.


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RyanJC* 
I'm OCing at voltages less than stock, so not much added heat here.

My Cooler Master Hyper 212+ was $20. If I bought another higher-end CPU, I would have bought an aftermarket cooler regardless if I was OCing or not.

This isn't true. The Phenom II stock cooler is better than the Athlon II stock cooler I believe.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956* 
My cooler was only 30 bucks, and the CPU 119 on sale. Also I don't believe L3 cache would be better then even 2-300 Mhz overclock. Mine is currently 900 over stock..

Honestly I barely spent any time overclocking. Now that it's done, I don't touch it, or even bench(unless in game).

I'll probably get an X6(the main reason I bought the Athlon in the first place) and another 5770+board(sell old one) and be done with any purchasing/tweaking for a long while.

You could have taken the $120 you spent on the 635, plus the $30 on HSF, had $155, and bought a Phenom II X4 945.

The proof is in the pudding, look here:




























Phenom wins out in games because of L3. However, as we all know, framerate differences tend to drop off as higher resolution place the GPU at the bottleneck. However, I'm still not sure an overclocked Athlon II is going offer that much more performance than just a stock Phenom II.

Oh well, guess it isn't worth debating since I've already bought it lol...

What's the maximum safe temp and voltage on these chips?

My 635 is at stock voltage, reading 1.264 in CPUZ right now. When priming, it maxes at 50-51C with voltage under load at 1.25. Stock cooling, stock TIM.

I have AS5 and Ceramique, but I'm not going to bother applying AS5 until I get a new HSF.


----------



## RyanJC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kidwolf909* 
This isn't true. The Phenom II stock cooler is better than the Athlon II stock cooler I believe.

You're a fortune teller?









The 945 was nearly twice the cost of my 620. Not to mention it probably eats more power at idle/load and runs hotter (bad for those summer days).


----------



## Thomas.A

Just an update (new cooler to the CPU, so I finaly go higher!).

** CPU:* Athlon II x4 630
** CPU stepping and mfg date:* CADAC AD 0940
** Revision:* BL-C2
** Clock speed:* 3500.1Mhz
** FSB x Multi:* 250 x14.0
** Vcore:* 1.392
** RAM speed:* DDR3 1333 @ 1333Mhz
** NB speed:* 2000Mhz
** HT Link:* 2000Mhz
** Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
** Cooling method:* Cooler Master Hyper TX3
** CPU-Z validation:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1096294
** OS:* Windows 7 Ultimate x64

2hrs of prime95 now - still 0 errors/warnings.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1096294


----------



## oc_united

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kidwolf909* 
So do you guys that are overclocking actually notice any difference in games/applications?

I used to be pretty crazy into the OC realm and would tweak for hours to get the best OC I could get on my sig rig, but now with my new system that powers through everything I throw at it, I'm just not sure if I see the benefit.

I have an Athlon II X4 635 at stock right now plus an HD5770 and it flies through BF:BC2 at 1920x1080, Maxed, 4xAA, 16xAF. It also runs through photoshop and AutoCAD without flinching. So I'm just curious for you guys putting additional stress and heat on your CPU, is it worth it?

I have always loved getting something for nothing (the idea of OC'ing), but wouldn't the $40 you might spend on a new HSF be better spent toward a Phenom II 955BE or something? I'm sure the additional L3 cache would help out a lot more than the 4-500Mhz you gain by OC'ing the Athlon II, right?

I guess it depends on how and what you use your PC for and most importantly what budget you had to build. The 620's overclock very well, you can gain at least 650mhz as a minimum and with a bit of work and cooling get up to around 800mhz-1ghz extra and as people have proven even more with more work. The Hyper + only cost an extra Â£20, so its still cheaper than an average phenom II. If you're into gaming and stuff then L3 cache is more important, but you won't really notice a difference using normal applications.

I took a few benchmarks using PerformanceTest 7.0 and there is a significant performance increase from stock to 3.4ghz. As you have stated with L3 cache the Phenom II is quicker on some tests, but fairly closely matched on others.

Just my views.....


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kidwolf909* 
This isn't true. The Phenom II stock cooler is better than the Athlon II stock cooler I believe.

You could have taken the $120 you spent on the 635, plus the $30 on HSF, had $155, and bought a Phenom II X4 945.

The proof is in the pudding, look here:




























Phenom wins out in games because of L3. However, as we all know, framerate differences tend to drop off as higher resolution place the GPU at the bottleneck. However, I'm still not sure an overclocked Athlon II is going offer that much more performance than just a stock Phenom II.

Oh well, guess it isn't worth debating since I've already bought it lol...

What's the maximum safe temp and voltage on these chips?

My 635 is at stock voltage, reading 1.264 in CPUZ right now. When priming, it maxes at 50-51C with voltage under load at 1.25. Stock cooling, stock TIM.

I have AS5 and Ceramique, but I'm not going to bother applying AS5 until I get a new HSF.

In Canada at the time they were approaching 200. Not quite the same.

Also those graphs are fabulous but I never intended on playing my games at such low resolutions. I don't care if I could have gotten 50fps more a 800x600 low settings. It's not a concern for me.

Go look at some synthetic benchmarks. At 3.7 I get anywhere from 5k-5100 cpu score in 3dmark06. About 12k in Vantage. Not really any different then Phenoms. Gaming I could right around where the phenoms do as well.

I was planning on the X6 Phenoms when I bought this, so I didn't really care.

Of course phenoms are better. They are higher-end chips. But the real world difference is so marginal, if you're on a budget you won't be missing out on anything with the Athlon II(aside from Black Editions).


----------



## buzzforb

* CPU: Athlon II x4 630
* Revision: BL-C2
* Clock speed: 3710Mhz
* FSB x Multi: 265 x14.0
* Vcore: 1.5
* RAM speed: DDR3 1600 @ 1060Mhz 6-6-6-15-20
* HT Link: 2120Mhz
* Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
* Cooling method: Hyper 212+
* CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1097172
* OS: Windows 7 Ultimate x64

Stable @ this OC although it is taking a lot of volts. Max temps @ full load are 45-46C. I am trying to get my RAM speed up and there is where my instability comes in. Any ideas? SiSandra test this OC @ faster than stock 965BE. May not be as good at gaming, but just as good at encoding, which is my primary purpose. 3.6 is highest i can go below 1.45v. Perhaps this is where my board is meeting its limitations. My ram is rated 1.5v by G-Skill, could i up the voltage safely to help increase speed?


----------



## Shev7chenko

I just picked up an Athlon II x4 635.

Still need other parts to begin building my PC.


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Could someone assist me in overclocking a 630 Propus cpu? I have a Gigabyte UD2H mobo & with Mushkin DDR3-1600 ram. I'd appreciate any advice as to what settings I need to change in the mobo bios. Thanks in advance! I haven't used AMD in a long time.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128397

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820226075


----------



## Lowlife

New here but I think I can join the club. lol

* CPU: Athlon II x4 630
* CPU stepping and mfg date: xxDxx Date: Not sure
* Revision: BL-C2
* Clock speed: 3808Mhz
* FSB x Multi: 272 x 14.0
* Vcore: 1.552
* NB speed: 2176Mhz
* HT Link: 2176Mhz
* Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770TA-UD3P
* Cooling method: Hyper 212 Plus
* CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1106623
* OS: Windows 7 Home Premium
* Idle temp: 30C
* Load temp: 43C


----------



## razr m3

mine has a 280 fbs limit. it wont post for anything higher no matter the voltage. im stuck at 275 and x13 @ 1.575V, and its not even stable. mines such a voltage sucker...


----------



## happy20b

Dear All,

I am new to overclocking. I have

X4 630
m4a785td-v evo
fsp saga II 400W
2gb ddr3 1333 ( will add 2gb extra later)
CM elite 310 --> will change to nzxt gamma

I want to overclock both my cpu and mobo builtin gpu at stock cooler and stock voltage .. So what all i have to change to get gud speed ( i dont want to change stock cooler and voltage)


----------



## thor17

Today my CPU was shown up as an AMD Engineering Sample again









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1139824

Unfortunately, I couldn't rise the multi of the CPU. It doesn't matter whether I rise or drop, the multi is always at 8








So I won't be able to overclock via multi.


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Got a 630 here.
OS Used:ubuntu-64 winxp-64
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1142453
RAM was detected wrong, should be 1000mgz and pc-8000


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3dfxvoodoo* 
Got a 630 here.
OS Used:ubuntu-64 winxp-64
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1142453
RAM was detected wrong, should be 1000mgz and pc-8000

No, your ram is right. It downclocked the ram to 916mhz when you raised the bus speed. In order to get you ram back up to where it should be, you'll have to play with the dividers or raise the bus speed. As far as bus speed goes, I'd recommend trying to get it up to ~250mhz, as it seems to provide a pretty good boost in performance in conjunction with a higher NB clock (2500mhz or so).


----------



## kidwolf909

So far, I have successfully reached 3.625GHz on my 635. I know that I could easily go higher, but this is a decent OC for me and it's resting at a comfortable temperature and voltage for me.

1.425vcore in BIOS
1.41vcore in CPUZ @ IDLE
1.387vcore in CPUZ @ LOAD

IDLE Temps are 28-29C
LOAD Temps are 45-46C

HT Link @ 2250MHz
RAM @ 1333 (7-7-7-24)
All else default

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1143989


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Here's my AMD Propus [email protected] It's a good low budget AMD Quad & quite easy to overclock with the right mobo and ram.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1154681


----------



## doomed151

I've got a pretty decent overclock @ 3.705 GHz with CM Hyper 212+ HSF.
Idle temps around 36-39c
Load temps around 49-56c

* *Athlon II X4 620*
* *CPU stepping*: I don't know.
* *Motherboard/BIOS Version:* ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO (BIOS 2005)
* *Clock speed:* 3705 MHz
* *FSB x Multi:* 285 x 13
* *Vcore:* 1.520v (LLC Enabled)
* *RAM speed* 760 MHz *2 = 1520 MHz (DDR3-1333)
* *NB/HT speed:* 2280 MHz
* *NB Voltage:* 1.35v
* *HT Voltage:* Stock
* *Cooling method:* Air
* *HSF Used:* Cooler Master Hyper 212+
* *CPU-Z Validation:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1160868
* *OS Used:* Windows 7 Ultimate x64


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doomed151* 
I've got a pretty decent overclock @ 3.705 GHz with CM Hyper 212+ HSF.
Idle temps around 36-39c
Load temps around 49-56c

* *Athlon II X4 620*
* *CPU stepping*: I don't know.
* *Motherboard/BIOS Version:* ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO (BIOS 2005)
* *Clock speed:* 3705 MHz
* *FSB x Multi:* 285 x 13
* *Vcore:* 1.520v (LLC Enabled)
* *RAM speed* 760 MHz *2 = 1520 MHz (DDR3-1333)
* *NB/HT speed:* 2280 MHz
* *NB Voltage:* 1.35v
* *HT Voltage:* Stock
* *Cooling method:* Air
* *HSF Used:* Cooler Master Hyper 212+
* *CPU-Z Validation:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1160868
* *OS Used:* Windows 7 Ultimate x64

Up your NB clock to around 2600-2800 and lower your HT to ~2000. There is a thread on here somewhere that shows significant gains overclocking the NB and significant losses overclocking the HT link.


----------



## Skaterboydale

* Athlon II X4 620
* CPU stepping:2?
* Motherboard/BIOS Version: MSI 770-C45 / V1.3
* Clock speed: 3711 MHz
* FSB x Multi: 285 x 13
* Vcore: 1.392v (LLC Enabled)
* RAM speed 571 (1142) (DDR3-1333)
* NB/HT speed: 1998 MHz
* NB Voltage: Stock
* HT Voltage: Stock
* Cooling method: Air
* HSF Used: Artic Cooling 64 pro
* CPU-Z Validation:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1161035
* OS Used: Windows 7 Home Premium x64


----------



## terence52

its gud to be back on a 620








* Athlon II X4 620
* CPU stepping:C2
* Motherboard/BIOS Version: Gigabyte Ma770t-Ud3p / f6b
* Clock speed: 3601.1 MHz
* FSB x Multi: 277 x 13
* Vcore: 1.55v (LLC Enabled)
* RAM speed 554 (1108) (DDR3-1333)
* NB/HT speed: 2493 Mhz /2216 MHz
* NB Voltage: +0.1v
* HT Voltage: Stock
* Cooling method: Air
* HSF Used: Scythe mugen 2 push pull
* CPU-Z Validation:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1161361
* OS Used: Windows 7 Ultimate x64


----------



## HotDamn!

I have a mobo, RAM, and cooler on the way from Newegg. I'll post back with specs soon.

I have the 630


----------



## Thomas.A

Hmm, to those who have clocked the 630 over 3.5GHz:
- Is it a stable oc in prime?!

'Cause I've got the 3.5GHz stable in a 24hrs run in prime95, but as soon as I'm going over 3.5GHz Windows spews out a BSOD (I can't read the text - it reboots right after), probably have to do with the RAM, but I'm guessing here.. Would like to see 3.7 or 3.8, but I'm kinda happy with 3.5.


----------



## pioneerisloud

I'll have to join this club once my motherboard gets back from RMA







. I had my chip at 4.2GHz (Athlon II x4 630), booted into Windows just fine. I'll likely be shooting for around 3.6-3.7Ghz stable though.


----------



## Leon777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ahmedelbehery* 
*I need help in this thread*

Replyed


----------



## Davidsen

* *Athlon II X4 type*: Athlon II x4 620
* *CPU stepping and mfg date*: 2 and the date is not visible in CPU-Z.
* *Revision*: BL-C2
* *Clock speed*: 3250Mhz
* *FSB x Multi*: 250 x13.0
* *Vcore*: 1.275
* *RAM speed*: DDR2 800 @ 800Mhz
* *NB speed*: 2000Mhz(not sure of this one)
* *HT Link*: 2500Mhz
* *Motherboard*: Asus M4A78 Pro
* *Cooling method*: Air
* *CPU-Z validation*: N/A
* *OS*: Windows Vista 32bit


----------



## doomed151

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thomas.A* 
Hmm, to those who have clocked the 630 over 3.5GHz:
- Is it a stable oc in prime?!

'Cause I've got the 3.5GHz stable in a 24hrs run in prime95, but as soon as I'm going over 3.5GHz Windows spews out a BSOD (I can't read the text - it reboots right after), probably have to do with the RAM, but I'm guessing here.. Would like to see 3.7 or 3.8, but I'm kinda happy with 3.5.

Perfectly stable @ 3.65 GHz (1.48v) tested with OCCT, 3.7 GHz (1.52v) crashes rarely but I feel much better when using 3.65 GHz because it's stable.


----------



## Davidsen

By the way, i've been unable to get my CPU's voltage up for more than 1.275v. Anyone else here with a 620 got the same problem?


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Davidsen* 
By the way, i've been unable to get my CPU's voltage up for more than 1.275v. Anyone else here with a 620 got the same problem?

That's below stock. I have no trouble getting > 1.5v.


----------



## Thomas.A

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doomed151* 
Perfectly stable @ 3.65 GHz (1.48v) tested with OCCT, 3.7 GHz (1.52v) crashes rarely but I feel much better when using 3.65 GHz because it's stable.

This is on a 620 or 630?
Could you post/PM the settings you're using? Just noticed that I need to go higher on the CPU voltage, I'm on 1,4 @ 3,5GHz.


----------



## doomed151

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thomas.A* 
This is on a 620 or 630?
Could you post/PM the settings you're using? Just noticed that I need to go higher on the CPU voltage, I'm on 1,4 @ 3,5GHz.

Athlon II X4 620 (for 3.705 GHz)
285 MHz bus clock (285*13 = 3705)
1.4v VDDNB
1.52v vcore (LLC @ ~25%)
NB multiplier x7


----------



## Leon777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doomed151* 
Athlon II X4 620 (for 3.705 GHz)
285 MHz bus clock (285*13 = 3705)
1.4v VDDNB
1.52v vcore (LLC @ ~25%)
NB multiplier x7

Man thats impresive :S


----------



## TheLaw

* Athlon II X4 620
* C2
* AMI 2006
* 3016MHz
* 232 x 13
* 1.312
* 667MHz (DDR3 1333)
* Stock
* Stock
* 2320MHz
* Stock
* Asus M4A785TD-M Evo
* Air
* Thermaltake Blue Orb II
* In Signature
* W7 64-bit


----------



## HotDamn!

CPU: AMD Athlon II X4 630 Propus @3.4GHz
Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-790XT-USB3
RAM: Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 4GB (2 x 2GB)
OS: Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2

Attachment 154836

Attachment 154837


----------



## Shev7chenko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thomas.A* 
Hmm, to those who have clocked the 630 over 3.5GHz:
- Is it a stable oc in prime?!

'Cause I've got the 3.5GHz stable in a 24hrs run in prime95, but as soon as I'm going over 3.5GHz Windows spews out a BSOD (I can't read the text - it reboots right after), probably have to do with the RAM, but I'm guessing here.. Would like to see 3.7 or 3.8, but I'm kinda happy with 3.5.

I have the same problem with my 635.

I have done everything I know of and no matter what, I cannot get it prime stable at anything over 3.5ghz

I had it @ 3.7 and it was prime stable for only 3 minutes. Worker #2 failed and then BSOD.


----------



## Shev7chenko

Edit: Nevermind worker #2 failed again. No BSOD though...interesting. Maybe a little more voltage on the memory will take care of it.


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shev7chenko* 


Edit: Nevermind worker #2 failed again. No BSOD though...interesting. Maybe a little more voltage on the memory will take care of it.

Are you running your RAM at a command rate of 1T? If so, dropping it to 2T might help you become stable. You should easily be able to handle 250 on the FSB, 2250 on the HT, and 3.625 on the CPU. I'm running my 635 with 1.45vcore in BIOS, 1.41 in windows via CPUZ. I also have my RAM voltage set to AUTO, which should be using 1.8v. I have my DRAM timings set at 7-7-7-24-1T, but I have the Patriot DDR3-1600, so my RAM might be a touch more capable than your 1333.


----------



## doomed151

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kidwolf909* 
Are you running your RAM at a command rate of 1T? If so, dropping it to 2T might help you become stable. You should easily be able to handle 250 on the FSB, 2250 on the HT, and 3.625 on the CPU. I'm running my 635 with 1.45vcore in BIOS, 1.41 in windows via CPUZ. I also have my RAM voltage set to AUTO, which should be using 1.8v. I have my DRAM timings set at 7-7-7-24-1T, but I have the Patriot DDR3-1600, so my RAM might be a touch more capable than your 1333.

I'm running my Kingston ValueRAM DDR3-1333 overclocked to 1542 MHz 9-9-9-28 with 1T command rate and no problems so far. Voltage is at 1.72v.
7-7-7-24 is pretty tight. AFAIK, memory bandwidth is more important. Correct me if I'm wrong.

BTW, I've overclocked my 620 further to 3.76 GHz @ 1.55v. Going to do Prime95 tomorrow.

Edit: My motherboard's BIOS doesn't support changing the command rate, so I'm stuck at 1T.
Edit2: Temps never go above 49c while rendering in After Effects. During Prime95 it hovers around 53c. Not bad for a cheap cooler eh?


----------



## hermitmaster

AMD likes timing better than frequency. I run my el cheapo G. Skill DDR3 1333 at 1333Mhz 6-6-6-15-1T and it passes memtest all day long.


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doomed151* 
I'm running my Kingston ValueRAM DDR3-1333 overclocked to 1542 MHz 9-9-9-28 with 1T command rate and no problems so far. Voltage is at 1.72v.
7-7-7-24 is pretty tight. AFAIK, memory bandwidth is more important. Correct me if I'm wrong.

BTW, I've overclocked my 620 further to 3.76 GHz @ 1.55v. Going to do Prime95 tomorrow.

Edit: My motherboard's BIOS doesn't support changing the command rate, so I'm stuck at 1T.
Edit2: Temps never go above 49c while rendering in After Effects. During Prime95 it hovers around 53c. Not bad for a cheap cooler eh?

As hermit said, AMD is partial to tight timings instead of high frequency, so i would drop that frequency to 1333 and try to tighten those timings. Also, it is preferable for your command rate to be at 1T, but sometimes it is difficult to stabilize with 1T.


----------



## Shev7chenko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kidwolf909* 
Are you running your RAM at a command rate of 1T? If so, dropping it to 2T might help you become stable. You should easily be able to handle 250 on the FSB, 2250 on the HT, and 3.625 on the CPU. I'm running my 635 with 1.45vcore in BIOS, 1.41 in windows via CPUZ. I also have my RAM voltage set to AUTO, which should be using 1.8v. I have my DRAM timings set at 7-7-7-24-1T, but I have the Patriot DDR3-1600, so my RAM might be a touch more capable than your 1333.

Thanks for the tip. I am going to try that whenever I get some time.

Plus Rep for you.


----------



## Shev7chenko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kidwolf909* 
Are you running your RAM at a command rate of 1T? If so, dropping it to 2T might help you become stable. You should easily be able to handle 250 on the FSB, 2250 on the HT, and 3.625 on the CPU. I'm running my 635 with 1.45vcore in BIOS, 1.41 in windows via CPUZ. I also have my RAM voltage set to AUTO, which should be using 1.8v. I have my DRAM timings set at 7-7-7-24-1T, but I have the Patriot DDR3-1600, so my RAM might be a touch more capable than your 1333.

Just checked and my RAM was at 2T changed it to 7-7-7-24-1T @1332mhz and still can't get stable @ anything over 3.5ghz

maybe my chip or mobo can't go any farther?


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doomed151* 
I'm running my Kingston ValueRAM DDR3-1333 overclocked to 1542 MHz 9-9-9-28 with 1T command rate and no problems so far. Voltage is at 1.72v.
7-7-7-24 is pretty tight. AFAIK, memory bandwidth is more important. Correct me if I'm wrong.

BTW, I've overclocked my 620 further to 3.76 GHz @ 1.55v. Going to do Prime95 tomorrow.

Edit: My motherboard's BIOS doesn't support changing the command rate, so I'm stuck at 1T.
Edit2: Temps never go above 49c while rendering in After Effects. During Prime95 it hovers around 53c. Not bad for a cheap cooler eh?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shev7chenko* 
Just checked and my RAM was at 2T changed it to 7-7-7-24-1T @1332mhz and still can't get stable @ anything over 3.5ghz

maybe my chip or mobo can't go any farther?

Man that just doesn't make sense! Maybe try dropping your HTT multi to x8 so it runs at 2000MHz. Also, drop your CPU-NB multi to x8 to run it at 2000MHz. Boost your CPU-NB voltage to 1.35v, CPU vcore to 1.475 in BIOS, put the RAM on a 1333 divider with timings at 9-9-9-24-1T. Then try to get 3.5 stable again.

Of course not all chips are created equal and you might have a weak one, but most 630's can hit 3.6-3.7 without a hitch and 635's can do anything from 3.8-4.0 with a little work. Just keep working on it. Keep temps below 55C in prime and keep going.


----------



## Shev7chenko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kidwolf909* 
Man that just doesn't make sense! Maybe try dropping your HTT multi to x8 so it runs at 2000MHz. Also, drop your CPU-NB multi to x8 to run it at 2000MHz. Boost your CPU-NB voltage to 1.35v, CPU vcore to 1.475 in BIOS, put the RAM on a 1333 divider with timings at 9-9-9-24-1T. Then try to get 3.5 stable again.

Of course not all chips are created equal and you might have a weak one, but most 630's can hit 3.6-3.7 without a hitch and 635's can do anything from 3.8-4.0 with a little work. Just keep working on it. Keep temps below 55C in prime and keep going.

Seriously thanks for all the help.

I am going to try those settings.


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shev7chenko*


Seriously thanks for all the help.

I am going to try those settings.


No problem. I wish I could be there to help you wherever you are lol. It's frustrating *me* that you can't get this thing stable. I hate a poor OC'ing CPU.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kidwolf909*


Man that just doesn't make sense! Maybe try dropping your HTT multi to x8 so it runs at 2000MHz. Also, drop your CPU-NB multi to x8 to run it at 2000MHz. Boost your CPU-NB voltage to 1.35v, CPU vcore to 1.475 in BIOS, put the RAM on a 1333 divider with timings at 9-9-9-24-1T. Then try to get 3.5 stable again.

Of course not all chips are created equal and you might have a weak one, but most 630's can hit 3.6-3.7 without a hitch and 635's can do anything from 3.8-4.0 with a little work. Just keep working on it. Keep temps below 55C in prime and keep going.


1.35v seems really high for the NB, mine is at 1.20v running 250*13 (maybe because mine is a 620). Also, there are significant performance gains to be had by running the NB @ 2500-2800Mhz, there is a thread around here somewhere with benches.


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*


1.35v seems really high for the NB, mine is at 1.20v running 250*13 (maybe because mine is a 620). Also, there are significant performance gains to be had by running the NB @ 2500-2800Mhz, there is a thread around here somewhere with benches.


I understand, however, when testing for maximum HTT base clock, you should have your HTT frequency and NB frequency at a normal level to ensure that it isn't introducing issues into the system. Also, 1.35 is definitely higher than stock, but it is not an unsafe voltage.


----------



## Shev7chenko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*


1.35v seems really high for the NB, mine is at 1.20v running 250*13 (maybe because mine is a 620). Also, there are significant performance gains to be had by running the NB @ 2500-2800Mhz, there is a thread around here somewhere with benches.


I don't need a thread to tell me that. I agree with you because I can definitely see a difference in performance when I get passed 2500mhz on the NB.

However I have noticed that when I do have my NB that high my GPU overclock does not seem to increase FPS at all really.

However when my NB and HTT are @ 2000mhz my GPU overclock definitely increases my FPS.

Does an increased NB eat up PCI-e bandwith? Is there any correlation between the 2?


----------



## Shev7chenko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kidwolf909* 
No problem. I wish I could be there to help you wherever you are lol. It's frustrating *me* that you can't get this thing stable. I hate a poor OC'ing CPU.

Well I used the exact settings you told me and I started prime95 blend tests.

Watched it for 4 hours last night before I fell asleep. I left prime95 going but when I woke up in the morning my PC had obviously crashed because I was at the login screen.

3500mhz @ 1.475v (250 X *14*)
2000mhz NB @ 1.35v
2000mhz HTT


----------



## hermitmaster

4 hours stable on Prime95 is good enough for most. It's unlikely you'll ever experience ill effects under normal use. Try running Memtest86 to make sure the memory isn't the culprit, although it shouldn't be.


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shev7chenko*


Well I used the exact settings you told me and I started prime95 blend tests.

Watched it for 4 hours last night before I fell asleep. I left prime95 going but when I woke up in the morning my PC had obviously crashed because I was at the login screen.

3500mhz @ 1.475v (250 X *14*) 
2000mhz NB @ 1.35v
2000mhz HTT


Hey that's a good sing that things are getting better with work at least. Why are you running at x14 CPU multi? Just curious...

Why not drop the HTT base clock to 240 and run at 14.5 for a CPU frequency of 3480? The lower you can keep the base clock, the better. That's why everyone likes higher multipliers.


----------



## Shev7chenko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hermitmaster* 
4 hours stable on Prime95 is good enough for most. It's unlikely you'll ever experience ill effects under normal use. Try running Memtest86 to make sure the memory isn't the culprit, although it shouldn't be.

I only was awake and watching for 4 hours. It could have BSOD right after I fell asleep or right before I woke up. who knows...


----------



## Shev7chenko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kidwolf909* 
Hey that's a good sing that things are getting better with work at least. Why are you running at x14 CPU multi? Just curious...

Why not drop the HTT base clock to 240 and run at 14.5 for a CPU frequency of 3480? The lower you can keep the base clock, the better. That's why everyone likes higher multipliers.

The 250 base clock allows me to have my NB/HTT @ 2000 mhz exactly and it allows me to have my memory @ 1332mhz while having the 3.5ghz CPU speed. plus for some reason it is more stable than 14.5 multi...odd I know...


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shev7chenko* 
The 250 base clock allows me to have my NB/HTT @ 2000 mhz exactly and it allows me to have my memory @ 1332mhz while having the 3.5ghz CPU speed. plus for some reason it is more stable than 14.5 multi...odd I know...

Hmm... I dunno man, I think you might have a weak chip if it is more stable under a 14x multi than a 14.5x. It must have been binned as a 630 but tested to be JUST capable of being a 635, so they flipped it.

What are your temperatures like at these settings?


----------



## Shev7chenko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kidwolf909* 
Hmm... I dunno man, I think you might have a weak chip if it is more stable under a 14x multi than a 14.5x. It must have been binned as a 630 but tested to be JUST capable of being a 635, so they flipped it.

What are your temperatures like at these settings?

Never goes past 55 on prime 95 blend


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shev7chenko* 
Never goes past 55 on prime 95 blend

Hmm... well I wouldn't add any more voltage to the cpu then









This one has me stumped.


----------



## Shev7chenko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kidwolf909* 
Hmm... well I wouldn't add any more voltage to the cpu then









This one has me stumped.

You and me both man. I kept trying and trying different settings to no avail.

Anyway, 3.5 is more than enough for my needs. I just wanted more for the sake of just wanting to push it as far as it could go.

I only bought the 635 because I was able to get it for $99 out the door at CompUSA. I wanted the 1055t but couldn't wait that long so I went with the 635.

I might just end up upgrading to a 1055t soon to get it past the 4ghz mark.

I must say though I have really learned a lot about overclocking. This was my first build and first time overclocking a CPU so its all good. I'm glad I got my feet wet with this 635.


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shev7chenko*


You and me both man. I kept trying and trying different settings to no avail.

Anyway, 3.5 is more than enough for my needs. I just wanted more for the sake of just wanting to push it as far as it could go.

I only bought the 635 because I was able to get it for $99 out the door at CompUSA. I wanted the 1055t but couldn't wait that long so I went with the 635.

I might just end up upgrading to a 1055t soon to get it past the 4ghz mark.

I must say though I have really learned a lot about overclocking. This was my first build and first time overclocking a CPU so its all good. I'm glad I got my feet wet with this 635.


Yea it's just a shame it wasn't as much of an oc'er as it could have been. I remember my first time building a PC and OC'ing, I took a 3.2GHz Pentium 4 to 4.4GHz after a buttload of tweaking and it still runs at that speed today


----------



## Awooboowoo

i've been reading alot about some other people with x4 athlons here hitting 3.3 ghz and above on the stock voltage, so i've got a bit of a problem here. i need 1.425 ghz to get my athlon up to 3.25 ghz. is there anything wrong with it? i've heard some x4 athlons are phenoms with their l3 cut off but still on the core, so they suck up some extra power and heat.


----------



## kon

Is it too late?

*CPU:* Athlon II X4 630
*CPU stepping and manufacturing date:* 2, as for the date idk
*Revision:* BL-C2
*Clock speed:* 3.5 GHz
*FSB x Multi:* 250 x 13
*Vcore:* 1.4 V 
*RAM speed:* DDR3-1666 (9-9-9-24)
*NB speed:* 2000 MHz
*HT Link:* 2000 MHz
*Motherboard:* Asrock 890GX Extreme3
*Cooling method:* Air Coolermaster Hyper 212
*CPU-Z validation: *http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1186033
OS: Windows XP SP3 32


----------



## thor17

My new OC result








Unfortunately, the L3 cache is disabled now. I couldn't reactivate it, yet.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kon* 
Is it too late?

*CPU:* Athlon II X4 630
*CPU stepping and manufacturing date:* 2, as for the date idk
*Revision:* BL-C2
*Clock speed:* 3.5 GHz
*FSB x Multi:* 250 x 13
*Vcore:* 1.4 V
*RAM speed:* DDR3-833 (9-9-9-24)/ sometimes i ran on DDR3-833 (8-8-8-21)/ sometimes DDR3-1008 (9-9-9-24) but wont post most of the time.
*NB speed:* 2000 MHz
*HT Link:* 2000 MHz
*Motherboard:* Asrock 890GX Extreme3
*Cooling method:* Air Coolermaster Hyper 212
*CPU-Z validation:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1186033
OS: Windows XP SP3 32


You need to edit your post slightly. That's DDR3-1666. 833 x 2 (Double Data Rate) = 1666







.


----------



## kon

Yessir


----------



## HotDamn!

Update. Took it up just a bit more








Attachment 156173

Attachment 156174


----------



## Shev7chenko

Finally able to break the 3.5 ghz wall!

3625mhz. The real funny thing is that after all this time and struggle trying to get it to not BSOD, the only way I got it stable was to try AUTO voltages...


----------



## terence52

PU: Athlon II X4 620 Deneb








CPU stepping and manufacturing date: C2
Revision: BL-C2
Clock speed: 3.7 GHz
FSB x Multi: 285 x 13
Vcore: 1.52 V 
RAM speed: DDR3 570mhzx2 7-8-87-
NB speed: 2565 MHz
HT Link: 1710 MHz
Motherboard: Gigabyte MA770t-ud3p
Cooling method: Air Scythe mugen2
CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1200087
OS: Windows 7 X64


----------



## Darkslayer7

AthlonII X4 620 @ 3.250Ghz
BIOS FJ 2010/05/14
3250MHZ
250 X 13
1.2750
Ram 833Mhz 5-5-5-15 21 2T
NB 2500Mhz
NB 1.2V
HT 2500Mhz
HT 1.2V
Gigabyte MA-770-US3 Rev2.0
AIR cooling
CPUz - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1214113
WIN7 X64 Ultimate


----------



## ocnf

Anyone using Asus M2A-VM working with Athlon X4 630 ?
http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...ompatible.html

Really wanted to know


----------



## RyanJC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkslayer7*


AthlonII X4 620 @ 3.250Ghz
BIOS FJ 2010/05/14
3250MHZ
250 X 13
1.2750
Ram 833Mhz 5-5-5-15 21 2T
NB 2500Mhz
NB 1.2V
HT 2500Mhz
HT 1.2V
Gigabyte MA-770-US3 Rev2.0
AIR cooling
CPUz - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1214113
WIN7 X64 Ultimate


I'd be surprised if you were able to run a blend test for more than 5 mins on that setup w/o crashing...1.275 on stock cooling is really low.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RyanJC*


I'd be surprised if you were able to run a blend test for more than 5 mins on that setup w/o crashing...1.275 on stock cooling is really low.


Not really. My 630 hits 4.2GHz with only 1.45v. I can see 1.27v at 3.2GHz being possible.


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Athlon II X4 type: 630
CPU stepping : 2
Revision : BL-C2
BIOS Version : F2
Clock speed : 3.50ghz
FSB x Multi : 250 x 14
Ram speed : 4gb DDR3-1600 running at 1666mhz, 8-8-8-8-24
Vcore : 1.36
NB Voltage : 2000
Motherboard : Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3
Cooling method : Air 
HSF Used: CM Hyper 212 Plus w/2 Scythe S-Flex "G" fans.
OS Used : XP PRO w/SP3 32 bit


----------



## sharpshoooter82

Athlon II X4 type: 620 CPU stepping : 2 Revision : BL-C2
BIOS Version : F7 Clock speed : 3.50ghz
FSB x Multi : 270 x 13 
Ram speed : 4gb DDR3-1600 running at 1434 ,7-7-7-16 Motherboard : Gigabyte GA-770T-UD3p Cooling method : Air CM Hyper 212 Plus


----------



## ocnf

Anyone using Asus M2A-VM motherboard here ?


----------



## Warlord_Link

Athlon II X4 630 
M/B: Asrock 890 GX Extreme3 
RAM: G-skill 1333 CL7 4GBRH

I want to OC to 3.5 Ghz. Need help plz.


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Warlord_Link*


Athlon II X4 630 
M/B: Asrock 890 GX Extreme3 
RAM: G-skill 1333 CL7 4GBRH

I want to OC to 3.5 Ghz. Need help plz.


shouldnt be hard i guess
set it to 250*14
lower your ram multi by 1
lower your htt link.
bump your cpu-nb voltage
hope tat helps


----------



## Warlord_Link

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


shouldnt be hard i guess
set it to 250*14
lower your ram multi by 1
lower your htt link.
bump your cpu-nb voltage
hope tat helps










Thx very much. now my setting is:

Athlon II X4 630 [email protected] Ghz 250*14
cpu vcore: 1.5 V 
NB and HT link: 2000 Mhz
NB core : 1.2 V
Dram Freq.: 500 Mhz cl 7-7-7-20
Dram volt: 1.59 V

I testing with Hyperpi 32 M, appear Bluescreen








What should I do next?


----------



## HotDamn!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Warlord_Link* 
Thx very much. now my setting is:

Athlon II X4 630 [email protected] Ghz 250*14
cpu vcore: 1.5 V
NB and HT link: 2000 Mhz
NB core : 1.2 V
Dram Freq.: 500 Mhz cl 7-7-7-20
Dram volt: 1.59 V

I testing with Hyperpi 32 M, appear Bluescreen








What should I do next?

Try it with your RAM set on auto to rule that out. Also be sure that your DRAM volt is set right.

I will go check my voltage to see what may work for you. I don't think I have my vcore that high.. Also my NB frequency is at its max (2500)(X10) because I was told that I was bottle necking my RAM with it at 2000.

I'll post back in a few.


----------



## HotDamn!

Here are my BIOS settings. Probably more info than you need.

CPU Clock Ratio: x14 3500Mhz
CPU NB Frequency: x10 2500Mhz
CPU Frequency: 250
HT Link Frequency: AUTO 2000Mhz
Memory Clock: x6.66 1666Mhz
DRAM Voltage: 1.650V
CPU NB VID Control: 1.2250V
CPU Voltage Control: 1.3750V

I have the CPU NB VID control up to 1.2250 so that my RAM timings are stable at 1T instead of 2T. With 2T it was stable at 1.2000V.

Be sure you check your RAM for the appropriate DRAM voltage and instead of putting it on auto like I said above, just put it at stock timings and speed then do a stress test. I use Prime95.

You should really lower the CPU voltage and try what I have first. The voltage you have is high.

Good luck


----------



## Warlord_Link

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HotDamn!*


Here are my BIOS settings. Probably more info than you need.

CPU Clock Ratio: x14 3500Mhz
CPU NB Frequency: x10 2500Mhz
CPU Frequency: 250
HT Link Frequency: AUTO 2000Mhz
Memory Clock: x6.66 1666Mhz
DRAM Voltage: 1.650V
CPU NB VID Control: 1.2250V
CPU Voltage Control: 1.3750V

I have the CPU NB VID control up to 1.2250 so that my RAM timings are stable at 1T instead of 2T. With 2T it was stable at 1.2000V.

Be sure you check your RAM for the appropriate DRAM voltage and instead of putting it on auto like I said above, just put it at stock timings and speed then do a stress test. I use Prime95.

You should really lower the CPU voltage and try what I have first. The voltage you have is high.

Good luck


I try your setting but it does not boot. I think my ram did not match with my board or cpu. I use G-Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL7-4GBRH.


----------



## HotDamn!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Warlord_Link* 
I try your setting but it does not boot. I think my ram did not match with my board or cpu. I use G-Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL7-4GBRH.

I tried to google your RAM but couldn't find it, could you post a link for them.

What timings did you try for your RAM. You may just try leaving them on auto and try booting with my settings or just run Memtest86+ with the correct timings and voltage.

Also be sure that your motherboard is up to date with the latest BIOS version, that may help you also.


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Warlord_Link*


I try your setting but it does not boot. I think my ram did not match with my board or cpu. I use G-Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL7-4GBRH.


Post your computer specs under system information in the "USER CP". It's easier to assist you so everyone can see what hardware you're running.


----------



## Warlord_Link

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HotDamn!* 
I tried to google your RAM but couldn't find it, could you post a link for them.

What timings did you try for your RAM. You may just try leaving them on auto and try booting with my settings or just run Memtest86+ with the correct timings and voltage.

Also be sure that your motherboard is up to date with the latest BIOS version, that may help you also.

Here is link for RAM : http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=223&c1=1&c2=3

I already update my BIOS version to newest. I try at 7-7-7-21 , 8-8-8-23 and 9-9-9-24 with 1T.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hawaiian_geek* 
Post your computer specs under system information in the "USER CP". It's easier to assist you so everyone can see what hardware you're running.









Ok I just post my computer specs in system information.


----------



## hawaiian_geek

You could post your problem at the GSKill forum too.

http://gskill.us/forum/


----------



## KamuiRSX

Sorry I haven't updated in awhile...I didn't think anyone was responding but turns out I accidentally deleted my subscription...I'll start updating the first post with the new users.


----------



## hawaiian_geek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX*









Sorry I haven't updated in awhile...I didn't think anyone was responding but turns out I accidentally deleted my subscription...I'll start updating the first post with the new users.


Thanks for doing that!


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hawaiian_geek*


Thanks for doing that!










lol np







I still have pages and pages and pages more to do but I got a bunch out of the way.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

How do I join this club? I have the 620.

And can I ask for help and stuff overclocking? >.>


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*


How do I join this club? I have the 620.

And can I ask for help and stuff overclocking? >.>


Yuppers...you sure can. Just copy the the stuff in the original post and fill in the information including a CPU-Z Validation and I'll add you to the spread sheet. If you need OC help, there's lots of us that have these chips and can give some general advice when overclocking them.


----------



## Baeshin

hello everyone. i have a newer pc and while its not a beast its decent i think. i would like to overclock it if i can. i have the AMD Athlon II X4 630 Propus.

As im sure you guys already know,its like 2.8 ghz. i was hoping to get it to 3.1 - 3.2 at least. I have 4 gigs of DDR 3 1333 ram. I am also using stock fan and heat sink for cooling.

I have no clue how to overclock and would love your guys' help. If there is any info i need to provide you guys with regarding my pc,let me know. Im not very savvy with PC's so i may end up asking where to look in my PC for said info LOL.

Thanks in advance for any help you guys are able to provide.


----------



## Dark_Skeer_1985

Hey guys! I just built my very first computer and did my very first overclock of 3.5ghz







. I did 4 hours of prime95 with no errors and 2 passes of memtest (memtest is integrated into the Biostar TA760G board which I thought was very cool). My build and validation page are as follows:

*CPU:*
Athlon II X4 630 OC'd to 3.5ghz
Cpu voltage: 1.46v
FSB: 250
Multiplier: Stock at 14

*BOARD:*
Biostar TA760G M2+, forget which version but it's NOT the newest one, just used the one installed.

*RAM:*
4gb Mushkin Blackline DDR2 800 left at 800 setting, OC'd to 1000, 5-5-5-18 (I never tried to adjust the timings)
Ram voltage: 2.05v

*COOLING:*
Sunbeam 120mm set at 50%








Antec 300 case, I'm using the 2 stock Antec 300 fans at the lowest setting, have 3 extra fan slots vacant

Holds 43C at 100% load for 4 hours of priming, highest value at 44C. Los Angeles, California ambient temperature. I'm very happy with temps as I'm not even close to the maximum cooling potential of my set up and yet it still remains cold at 100% load. I do not plan on turning up my 2 stock fans, Sunbeam hsf, or filling in the 3 fan slots as there is no need.

*VALIDATION:*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1261461

*Very pleased with the build and OC. CHEERS!







*


----------



## eenoph

*CPU:* Athlon II X4 630
*CPU stepping and manufacturing date:* BL-C2
*Revision:* 00100F52h
*Clock speed:* 3.7 GHz
*FSB x Multi:* 276 x 13.5
*Vcore:* 1.456
*RAM speed:* DDR3-1472 (9-9-9-24)
*NB speed:* 2484 MHz
*HT Link:* 2208 MHz
*Motherboard:* MSI 790GX-G65
*Cooling method:* Xigmatek Achilles
*CPU-Z validation:* 
*OS Used:* Windows 7 Ultimate


----------



## Tehwall

*CPU:* Athlon II X4 635
*CPU stepping and manufacturing date:* Never looked. All I know is that its Stepping 2, Revision BL-C2
*Revision:* BL-C2
*Clock speed:* 3480 MHz
*FSB x Multi:* 240 X 14.5
*Vcore:* 1.400
*RAM speed:* DDR3 1280 7-7-7-18 @ 1.5v
*NB speed:* 2160 MHz
*HT Link:* 2160 MHz
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-880GA-UD3H
*Cooling method:* Cooler Master N520
*CPU-Z validation:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1265493
*OS Used:* Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit


----------



## jpyumul

I would like to join the club!
*
* Athlon II X4 635*
* * CPU stepping:* 2
* * Revision:* BL-C2
* * BIOS Version:* FC
* * Clock speed:* 3.51 Ghz
* * FSB x Multi:* 260 X 13.5
* * Vcore:* 1.45V
* * RAM speed: *1385Mhz
* * NB speed:* 2080Mhz
* * NB Voltage:* Stock @ 1.3V
* * HT Link:* 2080Mhz
* * HT Voltage:* Stock @ 1.4V
* * Motherboard:* Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H
* * Cooling method:* Cooler Master Hyper 212+
* * OS Used: *Windows 7 Ultimate










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1266844

My ram is rated at 9-9-9-24 @ 1600Mhz should I push it more or just stick with 1385Mhz? I know I can go up more than 1600Mhz but which will perform better overall? I have the G-skill 4gb kit (not the ripjaw). Any tips would be nice. Thanks!


----------



## RyanJC

I found that a high NB frequency with a lower timing to have better performance.

So I have NB speed at 2500MHz and RAM at 1333MHz at 7-7-7-24.


----------



## Varishna

Hey all. I've been a browser of the forums off and on but just finally decided to build my own system so I registered. I have been working at OCing my x4 635 and every time I push it past 3.4, at some point over the next 30-60 minutes I get a BSOD with IRCQ not less than or equal. I am not sure if it is a voltage problem or what. I have it set to 1.37, or at least I think I do. It keeps showing in CPU-Z as 1.35.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1267267

* Athlon II X4 635
* CPU stepping: 2
* Revision: BL-C2
* Clock speed: 3.48 Ghz
* FSB x Multi: 240 X 14.5
* Vcore: 1.37V
* RAM speed: 1600Mhz
* NB speed: 2160Mhz
* NB Voltage: Stock @ 1.35V
* HT Link: 2160Mhz
* Motherboard: MSI 880GMA E45
* Cooling method: thermaltake spin-q
* OS Used: Windows 7 64 Home Premium

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## jpyumul

Did you try keeping your HT to 2000 or less? Going above 2000 have some stability issues in my experience. Try lowering your HT if you can. Your NB speed right now should be fine.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Varishna*


Hey all. I've been a browser of the forums off and on but just finally decided to build my own system so I registered. I have been working at OCing my x4 635 and every time I push it past 3.4, at some point over the next 30-60 minutes I get a BSOD with IRCQ not less than or equal. I am not sure if it is a voltage problem or what. I have it set to 1.37, or at least I think I do. It keeps showing in CPU-Z as 1.35.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1267267

* Athlon II X4 635
* CPU stepping: 2
* Revision: BL-C2
* Clock speed: 3.48 Ghz
* FSB x Multi: 240 X 14.5
* Vcore: 1.37V
* RAM speed: 1600Mhz
* NB speed: 2160Mhz
* NB Voltage: Stock @ 1.35V
* HT Link: 2160Mhz
* Motherboard: MSI 880GMA E45
* Cooling method: thermaltake spin-q
* OS Used: Windows 7 64 Home Premium

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Varishna

Thanks for you reply. I am trying that right now. Going to leave Prime 95 running overnight. It seems to be doing okay after 30 minutes at these settings:










Edit: just got a Fatal error: rounding was .5, expected less than .4


----------



## jpyumul

Try raising your vcore 1-2 notch.


----------



## Varishna

Thanks! That seems to have stabilized it. No errors after 8 hours of Prime 95 and a run through 3dmark vantage.


----------



## jpyumul

I'm glad it worked.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Varishna*


Thanks! That seems to have stabilized it. No errors after 8 hours of Prime 95 and a run through 3dmark vantage.


----------



## Sm4Sh3r

Hello Everyone, I would also like to join the club, and ask a few questions.

* Athlon II X4 630
* CPU stepping 2, BL-C2
* BIOS Version Latest
* Clock speed 3360
* FSB x Multi 240x14
* Vcore 1.4
* RAM speed 1600
* NB speed 1920
* NB Voltage stock @ 1.175
* HT Link 1920
* HT Voltage stock @ 1.2

I cannot lower the vCore because 1.4 is lowest stable,any less and prime 95 crashes after a minute, and that seems bit too high for the clock speed I am running. Any suggestions?


----------



## jpyumul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sm4Sh3r* 
Hello Everyone, I would also like to join the club, and ask a few questions.

* Athlon II X4 630
* CPU stepping 2, BL-C2
* BIOS Version Latest
* Clock speed 3360
* FSB x Multi 240x14
* Vcore 1.4
* RAM speed 1600
* NB speed 1920
* NB Voltage stock @ 1.175
* HT Link 1920
* HT Voltage stock @ 1.2

I cannot lower the vCore because 1.4 is lowest stable,any less and prime 95 crashes after a minute, and that seems bit too high for the clock speed I am running. Any suggestions?

Did you try running memtest or memtest86 without overclocking just to make sure you got good sets of rams?

I'm not sure if it applies with your ASROCK board but I don't think there is no harm in trying to put your rams on slot 3 and 4 (white slots). If you read the previous posts I encountered some errors with my rams on the blue slots then it's rock stable on whites.


----------



## Sm4Sh3r

Hmm,didnt try that. I tried to lower memory and vCore, but it crashed again. Will try your suggestion!
Tnx!


----------



## Metonymy

I want in on this club! Athlon II x4 630 chip here.

I have a CPU-Z validation at 3.64, but I just did a little more tweaking with voltages and upped the core by 1, so I'm up to 3.65 and running cleanly. Will need to do a new validation.

Check my sig for the 3.64 validation. I'll post up my OC specs soon.


----------



## KillerBunnys122

I would like in







Also I'm still looking for what the max vcore on my CPU is so I can overclock higher without putting too much voltage in it and ka-boom...

* Athlon II X4 type: Athlon II x4 635
* CPU stepping and mfg date: Forgot to write it down before I installed it.
* Revision: BL-C2
* Clock speed: 3625.4Mhz
* FSB x Multi: 250 x14.5
* Vcore: 1.488
* RAM speed: DDR2 800 @ 832Mhz
* NB speed: 2000Mhz
* HT Link: 2000Mhz
* Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-M720-US3
* HSF: Cooler Master TX3
* CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1277833
* OS: Windows 7 64-bit


----------



## 8ight

EDIT: Windows 7 Ultimate x64
In Sig-Rig


----------



## Atrai

Ok, I recently dug up and old Athlon II x4 620 to see if it was a deneb chip or not and it turns out that it is. So I set my bios setting to default and enabled ACC and rebooted. It booted up but then where the windows xp screen normally is, it was blank. I then did a little research and found that some people suggest increasing the core voltage and NB voltage a little bit and that will possibly kick in the L3 cache. Ok. so I bootup back up into bios and before I even changed any settings I first checked cpu config and noticed that L3 cache 6mb was now displayed. Thaught maybe it does just need a little more voltage, so i upped to core voltage to 1.488 then rebooted.. Nothing.. back into bios and upped NB voltage only +.10 first. Rebooted then all of a sudden my pc started making a screeching noise, scared the crap out of me. So my question is, does anyone know what or why this screeching noise is occurring? Please any help would be appreciated.

-Athlon II x4 620
-Biostar TA790GXE 128M Motherboard


----------



## SC2pro

does a unlocked athlon X3 count? i have the athlon ii X3 435 and its unlocked to a Phenom ii B35 (Athlon X4 635)


----------



## jpyumul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Atrai* 
Rebooted then all of a sudden my pc started making a screeching noise, scared the crap out of me. So my question is, does anyone know what or why this screeching noise is occurring? Please any help would be appreciated.

-Athlon II x4 620
-Biostar TA790GXE 128M Motherboard

Is the noise coming out from speakers or mobo's? It happened to me once when I did some oc and probably some wrong settings. But i'm not tring to unlock L3. Noise just coming out from speakers so I just clear cmos to stop it. I noticed that my usb stuff failed as well since my mouse and keyboard stop working. I'm probably talking about a different screeching noise but I do believe it's either you need to tweak your settings or your cpu is not lucky enough to unlock L3.


----------



## lblitzer

It seems that only a handful of people are able to get their chips over 3.5ghz. I was able to get it to 3.4ghz with ease, but with how much I'm reading I'm really not going to push it. This thing beats my old Phenom 9850 by a long shot. Bought a Phenom X2 555, but my board isn't capable of unlocking cores. Haha.


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lblitzer* 
It seems that only a handful of people are able to get their chips over 3.5ghz. I was able to get it to 3.4ghz with ease, but with how much I'm reading I'm really not going to push it. This thing beats my old Phenom 9850 by a long shot. Bought a Phenom X2 555, but my board isn't capable of unlocking cores. Haha.

This is one of the biggest reasons I moved to a Phenom II. I think the Athlon II cores are weaker than the Phenom cores in both the lack of L3 and their robustness for handling overclocking. Not to mention, the Athlon II's run a lot hotter than my Phenom II. My 635 @ 3.625GHz loaded at 50C in a room that was 70F ambient. My 1055T @ 3.85GHz loads at 52C in a room that is 78F ambient (home for the summer).

It's pretty crazy the you can add 2 cores, clock it higher, and end up with a lower load (pending I had my 70 degree apartment back lol).


----------



## lblitzer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kidwolf909*


This is one of the biggest reasons I moved to a Phenom II. I think the Athlon II cores are weaker than the Phenom cores in both the lack of L3 and their robustness for handling overclocking. Not to mention, the Athlon II's run a lot hotter than my Phenom II. My 635 @ 3.625GHz loaded at 50C in a room that was 70F ambient. My 1055T @ 3.85GHz loads at 52C in a room that is 78F ambient (home for the summer).

It's pretty crazy the you can add 2 cores, clock it higher, and end up with a lower load (pending I had my 70 degree apartment back lol).


Haha I'm a bit boggled to be honest. I had bought the Athlon II X4 and a Phenom II X2 and the Phenom was almost 20c higher than the Athlon, and it matched the old Phenom I had just gotten rid of. It's one of the reasons why I haven't stuck with a newer Phenom is because the raised temps over performance isn't really something I'm concerned with and never stuck with it.


----------



## jpyumul

I'm currently doing some test and playing with NB and HT speeds.

HT: 1936 Mhz
NB: 2420 Mhz
CPU : 242*14.5 @ 3.5Ghz @ 1.4V
RAM : 9-9-9-24-1T @ 1.5V (stock)
CPU temps : 37C-42C Max load on prime95

Right now I'm stable for an hour









I want to know if there will be some improvements over my previous settings at 2000Mhz on both (HT and NB).


----------



## KillerBunnys122

I'm tinkering with the NB and RAM timings.

Testing out my RAM timings at 6-5-5-15 Voltage at 2v (Yes I have DDR2 ram)

And the NB is at 2250MHz atm stress testing with LinX trying to get 20 passes









CPU max temp 50C and the NB is 53C

EDIT: BSOD dang! was almost past all 20! time to up to NB voltage and NB clock.


----------



## spencedanny1

I have an amd athlon 2 630 x 4 which i can overclock to 3.5, yet when i power off my machine, i have to overclock all over again, is their any reason for this, i have a s series gigabyte mobo GA-M52L-S3P

any help would be appreciated


----------



## Skaterboydale

Looky Looky







Look what I have finally been bothered trying with mine win, phenom II 955 anyone?


----------



## jpyumul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spencedanny1* 
I have an amd athlon 2 630 x 4 which i can overclock to 3.5, yet when i power off my machine, i have to overclock all over again, is their any reason for this, i have a s series gigabyte mobo GA-M52L-S3P

any help would be appreciated

It's a bad overclock. Some motherboard like what I have will reset the bios to default.


----------



## The Godfather

3.5Ghz @ 1.448v, 2.7Ghz NB

Not bad for an 80 dollar processor


----------



## Sm4Sh3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jpyumul* 
Did you try running memtest or memtest86 without overclocking just to make sure you got good sets of rams?

I'm not sure if it applies with your ASROCK board but I don't think there is no harm in trying to put your rams on slot 3 and 4 (white slots). If you read the previous posts I encountered some errors with my rams on the blue slots then it's rock stable on whites.

Update:
I tried runing memtest on overclocked machine,all night no errors, also tried runing prime95 all night,no errors...And recently I started having problems when playing games,the game would crash, my screen would flicker on intros and stuff like that. Now I run the macihe on default, no oc done, and everything is fine. Why cant I oc normally,anyone have any idea?


----------



## jpyumul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sm4Sh3r* 
Update:
I tried runing memtest on overclocked machine,all night no errors, also tried runing prime95 all night,no errors...And recently I started having problems when playing games,the game would crash, my screen would flicker on intros and stuff like that. Now I run the macihe on default, no oc done, and everything is fine. Why cant I oc normally,anyone have any idea?

Are you overclocking your video card as well? It seems like you have a good configurations on your cpu+ram based on stable prime. The problem might be somewhere else.


----------



## Sm4Sh3r

At first I did oc my graphic card, but when i saw the problems,i returned it to default,still had problems,and now with everything on default no problems,so i dont think it is graphic card. On my board i have some predefined ocs, when i match the one i had,eveyrithing is the same as i setuped it, except the northbride voltage which is a bit higher. Could that be a solution? Although I dont see how, i dont believe that I need to up the nb voltage to gain extra 40 fsb, to only 240 from default 200...i am really puzzled...


----------



## xd_1771

Microcenter rules.
Just got the x4 630 + free 785G mobo deal. Though this is for my dad and I won't even be OC-ing it much, I guess that means I'm gonna be in this club.

Not sure how to access the spreadsheet to add myself and apparently ended up sending a permission to access request mail to the owner, so might as well post my specs here and hope for the best.
Athlon II x4 630
CADAC AD 1002BPAW (not L3 unlockable noooo)
BIOS Version: not installed
Clock speed: 2800MHz
FSB x Multi: 200x14
Vcore: Default (not installed)
RAM speed: 800Mhz 4-4-4-12 (not installed)
NB speed: Default
NB Voltage: Default
HT Link: Default
HT Voltage: Default
Motherboard: Biostar A785GE
Cooling method: Air
HSF Used or Water Block: Stock cooler (for my dad's office so won't OC much)
OS Used: Windows 7 most likely


----------



## daggeth

Wish I was coming here for some OC advice right off the bat but I'm looking for a little help getting things to boot first.

I got my hands on an X4 635 to upgrade my old X2 5600+. I get into BIOS just fine, it posts, but whether I try to boot to my hard drive or off the Vista CD it freezes with a black screen before the OS loads. Either right after choosing safe mode or LKGC on the hard drive or after "windows is loading" from the DVD is when it happens. I'd happily reinstall the OS if I could at least boot to the DVD. The computer boots just fine if I put the 5600+ back in it, I'm typing on it now actually.

GPU and any other cards are removed while testing. I have 3 WD 650GB in a RAID 5 with a partition for the OS if that makes a difference (I can't think of one though).

I've cleared CMOS more than once, gone all the way down to 1 stick of RAM. Checked to make sure my board supports this chip. I loaded the default BIOS settings to remove the OC setup for the 5600+. Only thing I can think of that I haven't done is update the BIOS. Hoping there's somebody who will see something I'm missing here before I have to fool with flashing the BIOS.

I know this might not be the exact right place for this but I've found the collective here is much better than most places. Would this thread be better started in the K9N2 owner's thread here?

Thanks in advance for any and all help.


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daggeth*


Wish I was coming here for some OC advice right off the bat but I'm looking for a little help getting things to boot first.

I got my hands on an X4 635 to upgrade my old X2 5600+. I get into BIOS just fine, it posts, but whether I try to boot to my hard drive or off the Vista CD it freezes with a black screen before the OS loads. Either right after choosing safe mode or LKGC on the hard drive or after "windows is loading" from the DVD is when it happens. I'd happily reinstall the OS if I could at least boot to the DVD. The computer boots just fine if I put the 5600+ back in it, I'm typing on it now actually.

GPU and any other cards are removed while testing. I have 3 WD 650GB in a RAID 5 with a partition for the OS if that makes a difference (I can't think of one though).

I've cleared CMOS more than once, gone all the way down to 1 stick of RAM. Checked to make sure my board supports this chip. I loaded the default BIOS settings to remove the OC setup for the 5600+. Only thing I can think of that I haven't done is update the BIOS. Hoping there's somebody who will see something I'm missing here before I have to fool with flashing the BIOS.

I know this might not be the exact right place for this but I've found the collective here is much better than most places. Would this thread be better started in the K9N2 owner's thread here?

Thanks in advance for any and all help.


hmmm.. i believe yours might need a bios update
could u try to put back your 5600+ and do a flash be4 putting your 635 back?


----------



## terence52

an update








Athlon II x4 620
CADAC AC 0938 BPMW iirc
Clock speed: 3640MHz
FSB x Multi: 280x14
Vcore: 1.48v
RAM speed: 1493Mhz 6-7-6-21 (not installed)
NB speed: 2800mhz
NB Voltage: Default
HT Link: 1960mhz
HT Voltage: Default
Motherboard: Colorful C.A790gx x3 d3
Cooling method: Air
HSF Used or Water Block: True Black
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1323164


----------



## ku4jb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ah_khoo* 
....CADAC *AD* = Propus die
CADAC *AC* = Deneb die

I was under thee understanding that all CA*D*AC's were Propus cores.

Learn something new every day..


----------



## jpyumul

This cpu is a challenge going past 3.5Ghz. I was stable without any tweaking on voltages @ 14.5 * 238.

If I want to raise it at exactly 3.5Ghz which is 14.5 * 242, I just need to bump my CPU voltage by 2 notches.

Going above that which is what I'm doing right now is a new level. Everything will be involve I think. I raise the CPU about 3 bumps, as well as the Ram to 2 bumps and also NB to 2 bumps. I think I exaggerated to much on ram and NB. I still believe they will be fine on defaults. So far I'm stable at Prime for about 30 minutes with these settings:

* *Athlon II X4 635*
* BIOS Version *F3*
* Clock speed *3625MHz*
* FSB x Multi *250 * 14.5*
* Vcore *1.45V*
* RAM speed *1666MHz*
* NB speed *2250MHz*
* HT Link *2000MHz*

Any better ideas on voltage or any settings are welcome. I really want to know how far this CPU can go.


----------



## terence52

..


----------



## iPodder

Athlon II 4x 635
3262 mhz (225*14.5) 
Stock cooling

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1330246


----------



## benleesg

Athlon II X4 620
CPU stepping - Not Sure
BIOS Version - 2005
Clock speed - 3300MHz
FSB x Multi - 13 x 254MHz
Vcore - 1.35v ( In Bios )
RAM speed - 1354MHz ( 5-6-5-19-29 -1.605v)
NB speed - 2540MHz
NB Voltage - 1.275v
HT Link - 2032MHz
HT Voltage - Stock Volt (1.20v)
Motherboard - Asus M4A785-V Evo
Cooling - Noctua NH-U12P
OS - Window XP

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1346151

3hrs Prime95


----------



## benleesg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terence52* 
an update








Athlon II x4 620
CADAC AC 0938 BPMW iirc
Clock speed: 3640MHz
FSB x Multi: 280x14
Vcore: 1.48v
RAM speed: 1493Mhz 6-7-6-21 (not installed)
NB speed: 2800mhz
NB Voltage: Default
HT Link: 1960mhz
HT Voltage: Default
Motherboard: Colorful C.A790gx x3 d3
Cooling method: Air
HSF Used or Water Block: True Black
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1323164

Hey terence


----------



## skwannabe

My first attempt at overclocking but I'm not sure if the voltage was optimized correctly.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1348936

I'm going to leave on prime for alittle longer while I grab something to eat and comeback and fill in the spec sheet.

Any advice would be grateful.

Thanks.

-edit-
OCed to 3.3ghz but on prime 95, the third worker failed after test 6.

* Athlon II X4 630
* CPU stepping 2
* BIOS Version n/a
* Clock speed 3.360 ghz
* FSB x Multi 240x14
* Vcore 1.5v
* RAM speed 9-9-9-29-1
* NB speed 2400 mhz
* NB Voltage 1.2v
* HT Link 2400 mhz
* HT Voltage n/a
* Motherboard GA-880GA-UD3H
* Cooling method Air, H50 push and pull
* HSF Used or Water Block
* CPU-Z validation n/a
* OS Used Windows 7 Home Premium 64


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skwannabe*


My first attempt at overclocking but I'm not sure if the voltage was optimized correctly.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1348936

I'm going to leave on prime for alittle longer while I grab something to eat and comeback and fill in the spec sheet.

Any advice would be grateful.

Thanks.

-edit-
OCed to 3.3ghz but on prime 95, the third worker failed after test 6.

* Athlon II X4 630
* CPU stepping 2
* BIOS Version n/a
* Clock speed 3.360 ghz
* FSB x Multi 240x14
* Vcore 1.5v
* RAM speed 9-9-9-29-1
* NB speed 2400 mhz
* NB Voltage 1.2v
* HT Link 2400 mhz
* HT Voltage n/a
* Motherboard GA-880GA-UD3H
* Cooling method Air, H50 push and pull
* HSF Used or Water Block
* CPU-Z validation n/a
* OS Used Windows 7 Home Premium 64


Tone down the clocks on the HTT. Put the divider on it to run @ 1920 (x8). Also, bump the NB voltage up to 1.3v if you have to (after dropping the HTT speed first). Too high of an HTT clock can ruin an OC. You may also want to back off the RAM frequency. If you have DDR3-1333 OCZ Gold or OCZ Obsidian, it is pretty much crap and can barely handle stock clocks, let alone an OC.


----------



## Electroneng

Athlon II X4 635 at 3.53Ghz and still going!


----------



## skwannabe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kidwolf909*


Tone down the clocks on the HTT. Put the divider on it to run @ 1920 (x8). Also, bump the NB voltage up to 1.3v if you have to (after dropping the HTT speed first). Too high of an HTT clock can ruin an OC. You may also want to back off the RAM frequency. If you have DDR3-1333 OCZ Gold or OCZ Obsidian, it is pretty much crap and can barely handle stock clocks, let alone an OC.


Thanks, I'll try it out after work tonight and report back


----------



## skwannabe

Second attempt at 3.3ghz was the same. Cannot run prime95 and get the BSOD
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1349581

240*14 for 3.36ghz
NB x9 2160 mhz
HT x8 1920mhz
In the bios it says the voltage is not optimized.
CPU PLL Volt Control 2.50v
DRAM Volt Control 1.50v
DDR VTT Volt control .750v
NB Volt 1.30v
CPU volt 1.5

Where is the HT volt???

Whats wrong here? Thanks


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skwannabe*


Second attempt at 3.3ghz was the same. Cannot run prime95 and get the BSOD
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1349581

240*14 for 3.36ghz
NB x9 2160 mhz
HT x8 1920mhz
In the bios it says the voltage is not optimized.
CPU PLL Volt Control 2.50v
DRAM Volt Control 1.50v
DDR VTT Volt control .750v
NB Volt 1.30v
CPU volt 1.5

Where is the HT volt???

Whats wrong here? Thanks


Do me a favor and try your RAM at 1.8v. That is the DDR3 standard, so it shouldn't hurt your RAM in any way. I just have a sneaking suspicion that your RAM can't handle the frequency you would like to do. Your 630 should go higher than that. At least 3.5-3.6GHz. And that motherboard should have no trouble whatsoever pushing a base clock of 285+, so I'm leaning toward the RAM. Are you running 4x1GB sticks or 2x2GB sticks?


----------



## skwannabe

^2 2gigs sticks. Will try and get back. Thanks!

-edit-
Raised the DRAM volt to 1.8v and windows didn't load.


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skwannabe*


^2 2gigs sticks. Will try and get back. Thanks!

-edit-
Raised the DRAM volt to 1.8v and windows didn't load.


Wow... that's odd. And you lowered your RAM frequency right? Put a divider on it to drop it down to DDR3-1333? It should definitely load with 1.8v, that makes no sense at all.

If you can't get it working by applying a RAM divider, I'll try to help out more tomorrow at work.

Good luck!


----------



## jpyumul

I decided to go back to stock settings and lower my cpu voltage to 1.175V.

Ram is at 9-9-9-24-1T timings.

[Edit] I'm not doing much on my PC aside from browsing and Movies so decided to go down. The only benefits I can think of are lower temps and probably lower power consumption.

Am I right?

Are there some more benefits or disadvantages?


----------



## skwannabe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kidwolf909* 
Wow... that's odd. And you lowered your RAM frequency right? Put a divider on it to drop it down to DDR3-1333? It should definitely load with 1.8v, that makes no sense at all.

If you can't get it working by applying a RAM divider, I'll try to help out more tomorrow at work.

Good luck!

Alright lowered the Ram frequency and windows loaded. Running prime95 right now and heres my validate cpuz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1349641

Also for future reference, should I leave my ram freq and volt as it is and just increase cpu and cpu volt if needed?

Thanks!


----------



## pioneerisloud

Well, I suppose I can be added to the list. I'm trying to wrestle it stable at higher, since I'm still at stock vcore for now. But it seems my RAM absolutely sucks







. I can't POST past DDR2-1000. And my 667 divider is busted, so I'm stuck at the 800 divider.


----------



## skwannabe

3.4ghz and 3.5 ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1349649
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1349665

Ran prime95 for 6 hours and it seems 3.5ghz is stable. I'll see how far I can go.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skwannabe* 
3.4ghz and 3.5 ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1349649
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1349665

Ran prime95 for 6 hours and it seems 3.5ghz is stable. I'll see how far I can go.

Why are you running 1.50v for only 3.5GHz? I'm at 3.5GHz with only 1.375v, stable so far for about 6 hours. Still running, so I'm not sure if its 100% stable yet. You shouldn't need anywhere NEAR 1.50v for only 3.5GHz.


----------



## skwannabe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
Why are you running 1.50v for only 3.5GHz? I'm at 3.5GHz with only 1.375v, stable so far for about 6 hours. Still running, so I'm not sure if its 100% stable yet. You shouldn't need anywhere NEAR 1.50v for only 3.5GHz.

Ah, will lower the cpu volt.


----------



## kidwolf909

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skwannabe* 
Ah, will lower the cpu volt.

Yea this is probably left-over from when you were trying to OC with your RAM clocked too high. Just get to a comfortable OC (3.5-3.6GHz) and then start backing the vcore down until it becomes unstable, and then bump it back up 1 notch).

That should do you fine









Be sure to prime for 4-5 hours to ensure reasonable stability.


----------



## jpyumul

Voltage settings with Athlon 635 *C2* version:

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]v
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]75v
[email protected]

Voltage settings with Athlon 635 *C3* version:

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## FuzzyKittens

how can I tell if I have a C2 or a C3?

also, AMD OverDrive tells me it can't detect an AMD 7-Series


----------



## jpyumul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fuzzykittens* 
how can i tell if i have a c2 or a c3?

Also, amd overdrive tells me it can't detect an amd 7-series

cpuid


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jpyumul* 
Voltage settings with Athlon 635 *C2* version:

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Voltage settings with Athlon 635 *C3* version:

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
2[email protected]

looks like c3 didnt perform its magic on athlons .. haiz


----------



## FuzzyKittens

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jpyumul* 
cpuid









urrr

is my voltage/clock/fsb/multiplier supposed to be jumping around dynamically? or is that just because of my biostar mobo...


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FuzzyKittens* 
urrr

is my voltage/clock/fsb/multiplier supposed to be jumping around dynamically? or is that just because of my biostar mobo...

some mobo does tat
even my colorful lol..
but if its only the clocks and multi its more likely only cnq lol


----------



## Davidsen

Athlon II X4 620 
*CPU stepping:* Don't know
*BIOS Version:* 1303 Modded
*Clock speed:* 3445.1 MHz
*FSB x Multi:* 265x13
*Vcore:* 1.41v
*RAM speed:* 1060 MHz
*NB speed:* 2650 MHz
*NB Voltage:* 1.35v
*HT Link:* 2650 MHz
*HT Voltage:* On auto
*Motherboard:* Asus M4A78 Pro
*Cooling method:* Air Cooling
*HSF Used or Water Block:* Stock HSF
*OS Used:* Windows Vista Ultimate 32bit SP1
Screenshot: http://a.imageshack.us/img299/5885/cpuzw.jpg


----------



## TheLaw

I don't have an OC on mine as of right now, but I'd like to join.


----------



## jpyumul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FuzzyKittens*


urrr

is my voltage/clock/fsb/multiplier supposed to be jumping around dynamically? or is that just because of my biostar mobo...


You probably have CnQ enabled/auto.


----------



## jpyumul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


looks like c3 didnt perform its magic on athlons .. haiz


I thinks so... Did some research and found that. I also read that they don't overclock as high or higher than C2s.

I recently built for someone and ordered the C3 635 and I was tempted to switch it with my C2







. But after some research I changed my mind.


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jpyumul* 
I thinks so... Did some research and found that. I also read that they don't overclock as high or higher than C2s.

I recently built for someone and ordered the C3 635 and I was tempted to switch it with my C2







. But after some research I changed my mind.









LOL
i wouldnt trade mine now haha.
i think i am only one of a few who unlocked l3 at my side lol.
loved my old c3 phenoms as they really clocked like mad lol..


----------



## Metonymy

Athlon II X4 630
CPU stepping: BL-C2
BIOS Version: F4
Clock speed: 3.654 Ghz
FSB x Multi: 261x14
Vcore: 1.488V
RAM speed: 1391 MHz
NB speed: 2088 MHz
NB Voltage: 1.25v
HT Link: 2088 MHz
HT Voltage: Will look it up
Motherboard: Gigabyte 890FX-UD5
Cooling method: Air Cooling
HSF Used or Water Block: Megahalems Rev. B w/ 2x 1850rpm Gentle Typhoons
OS Used: Windows 7 Ultimate

Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1359460


----------



## FuzzyKittens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jpyumul*


You probably have CnQ enabled/auto.


I've gotten rid of that and am trying to figure out where the damn voltage setting is, it seems as if it's only got memory voltage (1.9500) which seems to...not be cpu voltage... what stepping should I be choosing, I've got P0 P1 P2 and P3


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FuzzyKittens*


I've gotten rid of that and am trying to figure out where the damn voltage setting is, it seems as if it's only got memory voltage (1.9500) which seems to...not be cpu voltage... what stepping should I be choosing, I've got P0 P1 P2 and P3










I'd say whatever is stock. I think mine is set to P0. I have no idea what that setting does though.


----------



## iPodder

How much do you think I can still get out of my athlon? It's at 3.6 GHz atm with 1.47 vcore and 250 fsb. Also, what's the max safe temperature for the northbridge? I'm getting around 49C on full load which I assume is safe but I wanna know how much more it can take for future overclocking.


----------



## Madclock

1.47v is pretty high for 3.6ghz! I only need 1.42v.

You can go to 1.5v safely so you may hit 3.66ghz. Northbridge at 49C Loaded or under stress is OK. If at Idle, then you need some chipset cooling!

59C would be my Northbridge limit on that board!


----------



## terence52

he might have a lemon thou. 
try to reduce your voltage to around 1.45v 
i think it should be doable since mine can do 1.45v at 3.66ghz without any issues.


----------



## iPodder

I just hit 3.6 yesterday so i haven't had time to fine tune everything. I think i'll try to get another 100-200 mhz and them focus on getting that stable.


----------



## Davidsen

This may be a stupid question to ask, but is it in any way possible to unlock the multiplier in the 620/630 Athlon's?


----------



## Bastyn99

Athlon II X4 630
CPU stepping - BL-C2
Revision/Date - 51E6h 00100F52h
BIOS Version - 0704
Clock speed - 3250 MHz
FSB x Multi - 250 x 13
Vcore - 1.34 V
RAM speed - 1333 MHz CL9
NB speed - 2000 MHz
NB Voltage - Auto ~ 1.0 V
HT Link - 2000 MHz
HT Voltage - 1.2 V
Motherboard - Asus M4A78LT-M LE
Cooling method - Air
HSF Used or Water Block - Stock
CPU-Z validation would also be nice - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1367409
OS Used - Windows 7 Professional

Just did it for teh lulz and for practice







and to rub it in my friends face who wouldnt touch OCing with a 10 foot stick because he thinks it will instantly destroy his machine


----------



## Shev7chenko

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1364439


----------



## pioneerisloud

Well, what do you guys think? I'm still working on dialing her in. And I'm waiting till my 8GB of 1066 comes in for that. But its passed an hour of Small FFT's so far, so that's good enough until I can fully stress test it.


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Well, what do you guys think? I'm still working on dialing her in. And I'm waiting till my 8GB of 1066 comes in for that. But its passed an hour of Small FFT's so far, so that's good enough until I can fully stress test it.


Not bad at all. Too bad you couldn't hit 3.8 and join that elusive 1Ghz OC club.

I learned a lot more OC'ing my 1055t that I missed when doing my 630. I have no doubt I could have pushed it further.

I guess I should drop from this club since I pulled my 630 from my system and will be selling it.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metonymy*


Not bad at all. Too bad you couldn't hit 3.8 and join that elusive 1Ghz OC club.

I learned a lot more OC'ing my 1055t that I missed when doing my 630. I have no doubt I could have pushed it further.

I guess I should drop from this club since I pulled my 630 from my system and will be selling it.










Yeah, I'm not willing to put any more vcore through it







. I'm thinking that's where my issue is. I'm now down to 3733MHz. The above BSOD'd 30 minutes into Prime.


----------



## Metonymy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
Yeah, I'm not willing to put any more vcore through it







. I'm thinking that's where my issue is. I'm now down to 3733MHz. The above BSOD'd 30 minutes into Prime.

I'd drop it down to 1.5 and try to get stable at 3.6. No need to keep the processor on the verge of core failure from voltage. 1.55 is right at that breaking point.


----------



## jck

Hey guys. Any of you running a Athlon II x4 640 with just the stock HSF at stock speed?

Does it do okay? Or, should I throw an aftermarket HSF on it?

Thanks


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Hey guys. Any of you running a Athlon II x4 640 with just the stock HSF at stock speed?

Does it do okay? Or, should I throw an aftermarket HSF on it?

Thanks

Stock Heatsink does fine. I just built a machine with one 2 weeks ago. Stock HSF is a bit noisy though.

If you want a quiet rig after market would be the way to go.

Kingwin XT1264 is cheap right now if you want to go Aftermarket. It's ~ the same performance as an S1283 or Hyper212+


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Stock Heatsink does fine. I just built a machine with one 2 weeks ago. Stock HSF is a bit noisy though.

If you want a quiet rig after market would be the way to go.

Kingwin XT1264 is cheap right now if you want to go Aftermarket. It's ~ the same performance as an S1283 or Hyper212+


Thanks. I will run the stock one. It can't be any noisier than the 3 rigs I have running at the desk total









If it is tho, I'll go aftermarket and at least 110mm. Thanks Tator


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Thanks. I will run the stock one. It can't be any noisier than the 3 rigs I have running at the desk total









If it is tho, I'll go aftermarket and at least 110mm. Thanks Tator










92mm's like the Artic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro or Xigmatek S983 S964 work well as well and are pretty quiet.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


92mm's like the Artic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro or Xigmatek S983 S964 work well as well and are pretty quiet.


Sweet. AC Freezer Pro 64 is one of my favs. I already got 2 of them in rigs now. Got a Xiggy HDT in another.

If the stock fan is way loud, I'll order one up. Thanks so much again.


----------



## Tator Tot

No problem man


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


Sweet. AC Freezer Pro 64 is one of my favs. I already got 2 of them in rigs now. Got a Xiggy HDT in another.

If the stock fan is way loud, I'll order one up. Thanks so much again.










Might want to check at TigerDirect. They had the Xigmatek Dark Knight on sale for $28 the other day. I'd grab that cooler in a heartbeat (same cooler as the S1283, just black).


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Might want to check at TigerDirect. They had the Xigmatek Dark Knight on sale for $28 the other day. I'd grab that cooler in a heartbeat (same cooler as the S1283, just black).


Better fan and Intel Bolt Thru mount. Instead of Push-Pin.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Better fan and Intel Bolt Thru mount. Instead of Push-Pin.


The fan is a good point, yes. However the bolt through kit doesn't apply here, since we're talking about AMD, not Intel







. Good points though.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


The fan is a good point, yes. However the bolt through kit doesn't apply here, since we're talking about AMD, not Intel







. Good points though.


It adds a bit more to Resale value.


----------



## terence52

gah.. hate xiggy..








was a nightmare fitting the crossbow


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
Might want to check at TigerDirect. They had the Xigmatek Dark Knight on sale for $28 the other day. I'd grab that cooler in a heartbeat (same cooler as the S1283, just black).

I'll look at it. Thanks.

More than likely, I'll go with the cheapest HSF that is reviewed well from a few sites. The SunbeamTech CCTF-120 I have is keeping my 555BE x4 cool as heck, and everyone puts that brand down because it's a cheap one.

Of course, that 92mm Zalman unit works awesome...it was just expensive...double what the Sunbeam was.

So many choices


----------



## Miz3r

Hi guys, i have a fairly simple question , its a decission between two different CPU coolers that will be cooling my Phenom 965 when i eventually get it, what would cool best :

either the:

Corsair H50
or
Thermaltake Venomous x

I know one is a water cooled based CPU cooler and the other a massive chunk of copper which is very good for heat, i will mainly be using this for gaming and a bit of over-clocking.

I am hoping too get that Phenom 965 up too at least say maybe 3.6ghz.


----------



## Joe531

CPU: Athlon II X4 635
Revision: BL-C2
BIOS Version: F5E
FSB x Multi: 240x14.5
Vcore: Auto (around 1.424)
RAM speed: 400MHz
NB speed: 2400MHz
NB Voltage: Auto (don't know)
HT Link: 1920MHz
HT Voltage: Auto (don't know)
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA785G-UD3H
Cooling method: Air
HSF Used or Water Block: Stock right now but Zalman CNPS9700 when it gets here Friday
CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1370655
Windows 7 Home Premium x64


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jck*


I'll look at it. Thanks.

More than likely, I'll go with the cheapest HSF that is reviewed well from a few sites. The SunbeamTech CCTF-120 I have is keeping my 555BE x4 cool as heck, and everyone puts that brand down because it's a cheap one.

Of course, that 92mm Zalman unit works awesome...it was just expensive...double what the Sunbeam was.

So many choices










I can tell you this much, the Xiggy will NOT let you down







.


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


I can tell you this much, the Xiggy will NOT let you down







.


yeah, the HDT is nice little unit that I got.

Of course, I have a ZeroTherm Nirvana 120 that has been going 5 years without a problem too. It never had an issue with the 5600+ x2.

So, I've had good luck with all HSFs...except the nMedia IceTank I got long ago...that was a piece of junk.


----------



## PuffMaN

omg lol its an athlon club.. i got a phenom









nevermiind!


----------



## Jayjr1105

Hey guys, first timer here with an Athlon II 640 @ 3.3 for now. I am a forum noobie as well as an overclocking noob... I did a lot of research on overclocking AMD processors and this is what I have been able to come up with so far. Here are my specs...

AMD Athlon II x4 640 @ 3.3ghz 1.424v
Lapped Rosewill 92mm heatpipe cooler (lapped w/600-800-1000)
Gigabyte microATX GA-MA78LM-S2 ($60 board but surprisingly good overclocker)
4gb Gskill DDR2 800 @ 880
1gb XFX Radeon 5670 on an Acer 23" 1080p
500g WD Blue HDD
Cooler Master Elite 460watt PSU
NZXT Vulcan Case

I had the cpu stable @ 3.4 with 1.47volts but because I am new at this I wasn't sure how high I could safely go with the voltage so I clocked it back to 3.3/1.424 for now. I max out at 40c under load with prime95 which I think is pretty good. Any advice on how far I can safely push my voltage along with my bus? Is it just a matter of staying in safe temperatures? Or is too high a voltage bad even if you have pretty good temps?

O btw, so far I have been unable to unlock the L3 but I just may be doing it wrong


----------



## pioneerisloud

@Jayjr1105:
I would advise you to get rid of that board as soon as possible. They are notorious for catching fire at the VRM area, even at stock







. If you do intend to keep it, you really should invest in some VRM heatsinks for it.


----------



## Metonymy

All,

It is with a small ping of sadness that I say this will be my last post in this club. I have converted to a 1055t 95w and will no longer be using this CPU.

Definitely fun while it lasted though.

If anyone needs a 630 CPU, send me a PM. Otherwise it'll be in the for sale section sometime this weekend most likely.


----------



## Jayjr1105

@Pioneerisloud
I would hate to have to swap boards because I like the way the bios tweaks are laid out and it has been OK since January with no problems. But I do believe you and was looking at soultions... Would these be good to slap on the vrm's?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835708012


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*


@Pioneerisloud
I would hate to have to swap boards because I like the way the bios tweaks are laid out and it has been OK since January with no problems. But I do believe you and was looking at soultions... Would these be good to slap on the vrm's?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835708012


Yes, those would be excellent on there







.


----------



## mjmmcole

Athlon II X4 630
CPU stepping: 2
BIOS Version: 0705
Clock speed: 3.5 ghz
FSB x Multi: 250*14
Vcore: 1.45v
RAM speed: 667mhz
NB speed: 2000.1
NB Voltage: Stock
HT Link: Stock
HT Voltage: Stock
Motherboard: ASUS M4A78L-m
Cooling method: Corsair H-50
HSF Used or Water Block: Water
CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1377959, http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/1377959.png
OS Used: Windows 7 64bit

I have tried to get my cpu to go to 3.6 or 3.7 but it just will not work. I have taken the voltage up to 1.55v to try and get it to go up to 3.6 but it fails prime 95 after about 3-5 minutes. Is there something else I am overlooking? I ran this 3.5 stable fopr 4 hours but can not get it to go any higher. Please help!


----------



## mjmmcole




----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mjmmcole*


I have tried to get my cpu to go to 3.6 or 3.7 but it just will not work. I have taken the voltage up to 1.55v to try and get it to go up to 3.6 but it fails prime 95 after about 3-5 minutes. Is there something else I am overlooking? I ran this 3.5 stable fopr 4 hours but can not get it to go any higher. Please help!


I just responded to your thread a little while ago. Please use that thread instead of HiJacking this one







.


----------



## Imglidinhere

I'm in a bit of a dilemma here. I knew you could potentially unlock most AMD dual cores into quads, but now some have a hidden/locked L3 cache? 

What's the success rate on unlocking these into quads without the L3 cache and what's the rate of success with the L3 cache?

I ask this because I had my eyes set on a Phenom II triple core at newegg, the 740 Heka @ 3GHz because I know for a fact I can put that thing to a quad without issue.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*


I'm in a bit of a dilemma here. I knew you could potentially unlock most AMD dual cores into quads, but now some have a hidden/locked L3 cache? 

What's the success rate on unlocking these into quads without the L3 cache and what's the rate of success with the L3 cache?

I ask this because I had my eyes set on a Phenom II triple core at newegg, the 740 Heka @ 3GHz because I know for a fact I can put that thing to a quad without issue.


Unlocking is hit or miss. These Athlon's no longer will unlock the L3 cache, that was only the VERY early models because AMD hadn't actually produced the Propus core yet.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Alrighty, that settles it then. ^^ It looked nice but I think I'll snag the Phenom II. I'd rather have that cache than have just a quad core Athlon 64 if you get what I mean.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*


Alrighty, that settles it then. ^^ It looked nice but I think I'll snag the Phenom II. I'd rather have that cache than have just a quad core Athlon 64 if you get what I mean.










The Athlon II's are NOT the same as Athlon 64's. The Athlon II's are 100% Phenom II architecture, they're just missing the L3 cache. If you're only gaming, you won't see any difference at all between the Phenom II and Athlon II's. The only time you'll see a difference is when using programs that will use that L3 cache (games don't use it).

The Phenom II chips DO generally clock a little higher though.


----------



## bennieboi6969

* Athlon II X4 type: Athlon II x4 620
* CPU stepping and mfg date: 2 and I'm not sure on the date.
* Revision: BL-C2
* Clock speed: 3250Mhz
* FSB x Multi: 250 x13.0
* Vcore: 1.312
* RAM speed: DDR2 1066 @ 1000 Mhz
* NB speed: 2500Mhz
* HT Link: 2500Mhz
* Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770_US3
* Cooling method: Water
* CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1379553
* OS: Windows 7 Pro x64


----------



## Izdaari

I'll join! I finished my Athlon II X4 640 build last week (my sig rig), and it's running great.









Not going to even bother with overclocking until I get a better GPU, since that's the performance bottleneck right now.


----------



## Netkaos

Just finished overclocking my Athlon II X4 640 stable at 3.6ghz, Windows boot-able to 3.75ghz but I just couldn't get it stable. I went as high as 1.5 volts, didn't want to push it too far backed it down to ~1.475 volts.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Netkaos* 
Just finished overclocking my Athlon II X4 640 stable at 3.6ghz, Windows boot-able to 3.75ghz but I just couldn't get it stable. 

I know what you mean. Mine absolutely craps out at 3.7GHz. Can boot up to 3.95, but just won't go stable past 3.70GHz







.


----------



## leichtwork

I can't get mine stable past 3.6, I'm running at 3.5 right now but anything past that and it will not run stable at all.
Core speed: 3511.7MHx
Multiplier: x14
Bus Speed: 250.8
HT Link: 2508.5MHz
Core Voltage: 1.428v


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
@Jayjr1105:
I would advise you to get rid of that board as soon as possible. They are notorious for catching fire at the VRM area, even at stock







. If you do intend to keep it, you really should invest in some VRM heatsinks for it.

Mission accomplished. Couldn't pass this deal up on newegg...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131595

Also paired it up with a better PSU...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817139004


----------



## ziweiwu

my 620 does 3.5 easily 24/7 prime stable at 1.44v. Can't do anything like 3.7 though cuz it would be unstable. Also my l3 is unlocked at well. So quite a boost.


----------



## LiFTed

Sorry if the missing information affects this:

Athlon II X4 type (630, 620, 605e, etc) - 630
CPU stepping (printed on the CPU IHS) and manufacturing date (i.e. MCBBF 0109MPM, or whatever you have) - not sure, sorry.
BIOS Version - Award Software International Version F4
Clock speed - 3346 MHz (3.35 GHz)
FSB x Multi - FSB = 239 MHz, Mutliplier = x14
Vcore - 1.312v
RAM speed - 637 MHz (even though it's DDR3 ^^)
NB speed - 2390 MHz (2.39 GHz)
NB Voltage - can't find this anywhere in CPU-Z or HWMonitor D:
HT Link - 2390 MHz (2.39 GHz)
Motherboard - GIGABYTE 880GM-USB3
Cooling method - stock heatsink and fan
HSF Used or Water Block - just a fan








CPU-Z validation would also be nice. - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1425199
OS Used - Windows 7 Ultimate (x64)


----------



## FiX

@LiFTed, Post a CPUZ screen for us. Open a notepad document and put your name in it and upload that screenshot.
Edit: Noticed CPUZ link.


----------



## LiFTed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FiX* 
@LiFTed, Post a CPUZ screen for us. Open a notepad document and put your name in it and upload that screenshot.
Edit: Noticed CPUZ link.

Reading is your friend, FiX


----------



## oenone

hello guyz

any guide here on how to unlock L3 cache for athlon 2 x4 620?


----------



## linkin93

Guys, what is the purpose of running HTT as close to stock as possible? I was running mine at 2500mhz with 1.3v, I've backed it down to 2000mhz like someone told me. what does this do exactly?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *linkin93* 
Guys, what is the purpose of running HTT as close to stock as possible? I was running mine at 2500mhz with 1.3v, I've backed it down to 2000mhz like someone told me. what does this do exactly?

HT Link has been proven time and time again (since the Socket 754 days) to have little to NO impact on performance. So the reason for leaving it between 1800-2100MHz is simple....keep it out of the equation for determining stability.

If you're stable with 2500Mhz, by all means go for it. You're not going to see any increase in performance at all though. And you MIGHT lose out on stability clocked that high too.

Granted you're also not clocked super high either. If I tried to run my HT Link at 2376Mhz (9x multiplier), I can't even boot to Windows. But I'm also at the very limits of my chip as is though.


----------



## linkin93

Mine was 100% stable at the settings I had. It passed 5 runs of IBT on maximum stress.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *linkin93* 
Mine was 100% stable at the settings I had. It passed 5 runs of IBT on maximum stress.

Ummmm, then no it wasn't stable.

IBT and LinX do NOT stress AMD chips very well at all. Try out Prime95 blended (forcing at least 75% RAM usage) for 12 hours and report back.


----------



## linkin93

I had done 8 hours of prime95 before without a problem.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


I had done 8 hours of prime95 before without a problem.


Close enough I guess







. Continue on then







.


----------



## linkin93

But I still don't understand why someone told me to change it


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


But I still don't understand why someone told me to change it










imo. i have tested high htt links before. it caused more heat and was harder to stablise the oc. thus keeping it below 2k keeps it more stable. 
but since yours is stable. carry on then








now to find a way to recap my mobo. haiz


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oenone*


hello guyz

any guide here on how to unlock L3 cache for athlon 2 x4 620?


check if your chip is a deneb
after the first 5 letter check if it is a ac or ad
ac is a deneb
ad is a propurs


----------



## Darkapoc

New to posting on this forum so hello all.
I'm using an Athlon II x4 620 running at 3.74 L3 unlocked 1.47 v-core

I cant really push much further with this power supply (585 watt) from the wall it pulls 474 running prime.

I only see 2 others running at 4 ghz but this winter im hoping to push for it at least for a screenshot.

Old screenshot too lazy to make a new one was, was made for my clan forum and another computer forum dark666apoc was my old account on here


----------



## AMD_Virgin

Hi, 
I am planning to build my first AMD system using the X4 630 CPU. I have acquired one with the code CACYC AC 1025APMW. That suggest it has an L3 cache and possibly be unlocked. I have yet to buy the motherboard so i haven't try it yet. Have there been any one with the above code that has successfully unlock the L3. I thought Denub were on the earlier build so I'm surprise to find one manufactured on the 25 week of 2010. Also, can I unlock the L3 using a motherboard with the AMD 8xx chip set. Apparently AMD remove the ACC ability on the 800 series.

Thanks


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD_Virgin*


Hi, 
I am planning to build my first AMD system using the X4 630 CPU. I have acquired one with the code CACYC AC 1025APMW. That suggest it has an L3 cache and possibly be unlocked. I have yet to buy the motherboard so i haven't try it yet. Have there been any one with the above code that has successfully unlock the L3. I thought Denub were on the earlier build so I'm surprise to find one manufactured on the 25 week of 2010. Also, can I unlock the L3 using a motherboard with the AMD 8xx chip set. Apparently AMD remove the ACC ability on the 800 series.

Thanks


Its very VERY doubtful yours will unlock. Only the very FIRST chips released could do an unlock of the L3 cache. Once they started actually producing REAL Propus cores, the L3 cache was completely cut out of the die. So you've got probably a 1/100 chance of unlocking it.

I believe ACC is supported in the newer boards still. Not sure on that one. I know SB710 and 750 both support it. Not sure about SB850 though.


----------



## driftstang

i coulda swore i seen a CPUz screenshot of a Propus with unlocked L3 somewhere on here before







oh well

anyways i got a 630 i can get to 35 with the stock 1.344v. pretty happy with that. i'm gonna shoot for 38 when i get learn to really OC. all i did for that 35 was change the ref clock to 250 and use auto settings


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *driftstang*


i coulda swore i seen a CPUz screenshot of a Propus with unlocked L3 somewhere on here before







oh well

anyways i got a 630 i can get to 35 with the stock 1.344v. pretty happy with that. i'm gonna shoot for 38 when i get learn to really OC. all i did for that 35 was change the ref clock to 250 and use auto settings










It's REALLY difficult to pass 3.5GHz. It can be done though. A trick, if your board can do a high reference clock.....try to use the 13.5x multi. My chip seems to scale better on that one over 14x.


----------



## Darkapoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *driftstang* 
i coulda swore i seen a CPUz screenshot of a Propus with unlocked L3 somewhere on here before







oh well

anyways i got a 630 i can get to 35 with the stock 1.344v. pretty happy with that. i'm gonna shoot for 38 when i get learn to really OC. all i did for that 35 was change the ref clock to 250 and use auto settings









If you are reffering to the unlocked chips on CPU-z the chip name remains propus but shows the L3 cache.


----------



## driftstang

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkapoc*


If you are reffering to the unlocked chips on CPU-z the chip name remains propus but shows the L3 cache.


but in theory if it was a Propus to start off with there would be no hidden L3 and would not be unlocked as opposed to a Deneb which would have it hidden?

now i wonder if the Rana code in CPUz changes to Propus when it's unlocked? hmm


----------



## SouthEastBlue

Got my Athlon II 630 CPU delivered today, and turns out it has the xxCxx code for a Deneb core and 2008 production date on the CPU.

Hopefully it's one of an old batch with the L3 in place, but I won't be able to find out until my motherboard and ram arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Drenlin

So, what would be the maximum safe voltage for a 24/7 overclock on one of these? I have a C2 635. I think 1.425 is the max spec on the AMD site, or at least for the 630 it is(can't find the 635), but I don't know what they can actually take.

I can't get 3.5GHz anywhere close to stable at 1.425. Tried doing it with the multi at 14.5 and 14...no luck either way. Could it be my RAM timings? I've dropped the RAM multi back a notch, but the timings are still at 7-8-7.

edit: Also, what is stock voltage on a 635? I can't find it anywhere, but my mobo defaults to 1.4...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
I believe ACC is supported in the newer boards still. Not sure on that one. I know SB710 and 750 both support it. Not sure about SB850 though.

Nope, one of the reasons they made the 8xx chipset in the first place was to remove ACC. Most good boards have some other method of unlocking, though...often simpler than ACC.


----------



## jpyumul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drenlin* 
So, what would be the maximum safe voltage for a 24/7 overclock on one of these? I have a C2 635. I think 1.425 is the max spec on the AMD site, or at least for the 630 it is(can't find the 635), but I don't know what they can actually take.

I can't get 3.5GHz anywhere close to stable at 1.425. Tried doing it with the multi at 14.5 and 14...no luck either way. Could it be my RAM timings? I've dropped the RAM multi back a notch, but the timings are still at 7-8-7.

edit: Also, what is stock voltage on a 635? I can't find it anywhere, but my mobo defaults to 1.4...

Nope, one of the reasons they made the 8xx chipset in the first place was to remove ACC. Most good boards have some other method of unlocking, though...often simpler than ACC.

With my 635, 3.5 is easy. Just 1 notch increase at the voltage with 242 fsb @ 14.4 multiplier. At 3625, I just raised my voltage by 3 from stock, it's stable even with CnQ enabled.


----------



## Drenlin

Thanks









My mobo defaults to 1.4v...is that stock? Assuming your board is like mine and goes in .025 increments, that'd be 1.475 for the OC? Safe?

edit: Also, is there any difference in the stock voltage between C2 and C3? Most 635's appear to be C3, so stuff like this is hard to dig up...


----------



## jpyumul

Mine defaults at 1.375 and can go up to 3.45 without raising the voltage. Here is the difference I dug from a review:

ADX635WFGMBOX = C3

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

ADX635WFGIBOX = C2
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Darkapoc

When I disable a core it DOES say rana core though idk why it doesn't say deneb when unlocked though.


----------



## Drenlin

Found the AMD page on it...google finally stopped failing. Been looking for this for weeks...
http://products.amd.com/en-gb/Deskto...il.aspx?id=625

Max spec voltage on the C2 is only 1.25V!?









vs C3, which tops at 1.4:
http://products.amd.com/en-us/Deskto...?id=625&id=701


----------



## CDub07

I have retired my Athlon II X4 for a Phenom II X6 1055T.


----------



## AMD_Virgin

Hi,

I am not a gamer but I do plan to OC the X4-630 to 3.5 using air cool. Would I notice any "practical" performance increase using 1600MHz RAM over the 1333MHz. I also heard that the memory controller of the CPU may limit the RAM to 1333MHz. Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD_Virgin* 
Hi,

I am not a gamer but I do plan to OC the X4-630 to 3.5 using air cool. Would I notice any "practical" performance increase using 1600MHz RAM over the 1333MHz. I also heard that the memory controller of the CPU may limit the RAM to 1333MHz. Any comments would be appreciated.

You wouldn't actually FEEL a difference, no. But the higher the speed (and tighter the timings) the better. If you go 1333, get a kit with CAS Latency of 7 at least, 6 would be better.

And even though the "stock" speed on the memory would be 1333 because of the memory controller (they don't go higher than 1333 stock), you can CERTAINLY use higher speed sticks. Take my rig as an example. DDR2-800 is stock, and I'm at 1100 stable.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD_Virgin* 
Hi,

I am not a gamer but I do plan to OC the X4-630 to 3.5 using air cool. Would I notice any "practical" performance increase using 1600MHz RAM over the 1333MHz. I also heard that the memory controller of the CPU may limit the RAM to 1333MHz. Any comments would be appreciated.

AMD's Memory Controller defaults your RAM to 800, 1066, or 1333mhz as a stock frequency.

Anything higher than that is an overclock.

Though; I have noticed a good increase in performance from being on 1333mhz to 1600mhz.

But to add to that, you'll feel even a bigger difference if you increase the Northbrdige Clock more.


----------



## skwannabe

After getting a new case, ram, psu, and gpu, I haven't overclocked the cpu until last night. I was aimming for 3.5ghz and here it is


Now its time to move onto the ram. Anyone have any advice for overclocking g.skills ripjaws?


----------



## Darkapoc

Oh yeah forgot to upload a cpu-z. 








Can't get my sig to show the validator -.- no bbcode img ftl.


----------



## skwannabe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darkapoc* 
Oh yeah forgot to upload a cpu-z. 








Can't get my sig to show the validator -.- no bbcode img ftl.

Woah hows your temperature with full load and idle? Hmmm maybe I'll have another session of overclocking tonight.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darkapoc* 
Oh yeah forgot to upload a cpu-z. 








Can't get my sig to show the validator -.- no bbcode img ftl.

How stable is that though? I can't pass 3.7 without 1.53v. I can't seem to break 3.8 stable even with 1.63v







.


----------



## Darkapoc

24/7 xD
Or so I would assume it wen through an entire day and a half of prime 95 while i was out of town.
I can't get to 3.9 no matter WHAT i do even at 1.7 volts nb down ht down ram kicked back nothing







)

Also try puling your north bridge back down some i keep mine as close to 2000 as possible it was at 2344 for 3.86.
I just recently pulled the overclock down from that and am seeing what i can pull from low voltage(1.3 or less) atm I can only get stable at 2860 from 1.1 volts with l3 unlocked.

anyone wanna tell me how to make a link say source in my sig? xD( coding is NOT my strong point








)


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darkapoc* 
24/7 xD
Or so I would assume it wen through an entire day and a half of prime 95 while i was out of town.
I can't get to 3.9 no matter WHAT i do even at 1.7 volts nb down ht down ram kicked back nothing







)

Also try puling your north bridge back down some i keep mine as close to 2000 as possible it was at 2344 for 3.86.
I just recently pulled the overclock down from that and am seeing what i can pull from low voltage(1.3 or less) atm I can only get stable at 2860 from 1.1 volts with l3 unlocked.

anyone wanna tell me how to make a link say source in my sig? xD( coding is NOT my strong point







)

Yeah, mine won't pass 3.7GHz roughly stable. I could probably pull 3.75 with 1.60v+, but its not worth it. And I can't unlock L3 either, mine's native Propus







.

For the link, just do a regular old link. Write something, highlight it, hit the hyperlink button (looks like a globe), and put in the URL to your CPUz validation.

Like this.


----------



## Darkapoc

Oh xD well that's a LOT simpler than everything I was trying haha thanks.

Just noticed how high your ram is try turning it down some more and push a little further.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkapoc*


Oh xD well that's a LOT simpler than everything I was trying haha thanks.


No problem







.

Change the text though, so we know what we're clicking on







. Say like Athlon II x4 620 @ 3.8GHz or whatever, I dunno, lol.


----------



## terence52

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darkapoc* 
Oh xD well that's a LOT simpler than everything I was trying haha thanks.

Just noticed how high your ram is try turning it down some more and push a little further.

wow. great oc








but your l3 aint unlocked yet. lol
whats your batch btw? mine is a 0938bpmw


----------



## terence52

my validation for my current oc


----------



## Darkapoc

Oops xD haha I don't wanna retake it.








Edit:Fixed validation link


----------



## SouthEastBlue

Managed to get my Athlon II X4 630 up and running after some messing around having to RMA what I thought was a faulty motherboard, and what turned out to be a faulty stick of ram instead.

Anyway my CPU unlocked the L3 cache as I guessed it might, so there's still hope of finding a Deneb core Athlon II X4 out there. Managed to get mine from Ebuyer for Â£66 if anyone from the UK is interested.

Just waiting for my OCZ Gladiator heatsink to arrive tomorrow, then I can overclock a little.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1498902


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SouthEastBlue*


Managed to get my Athlon II X4 630 up and running after some messing around having to RMA what I thought was a faulty motherboard, and what turned out to be a faulty stick of ram instead.

Anyway my CPU unlocked the L3 cache as I guessed it might, so there's still hope of finding a Deneb core Athlon II X4 out there. Managed to get mine from Ebuyer for Â£66 if anyone from the UK is interested.

Just waiting for my OCZ Gladiator heatsink to arrive tomorrow, then I can overclock a little.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1498902


nice








.. too bad. i just upgraded to a crap 955.. sighz.


----------



## foilheadboy

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1499383

How's my overclock? I think this is the lowest voltages for this o/c. Also, can someone tell me why my voltage flutuates on cpuz? is it suppose to be like that? i hit 1.46 at times on prime 95. Thanks.

How much timing o/c do u think i can do on my ram?


----------



## Darkapoc

It's voltage droop a lot of motherboards have problems with it, google your board and vdroop and see what you come up with it might just be a badly placed sensor on the board(Asus has a problem with doing this), if nobody else seems to be havin gthe problem you may have a bad power supply.
Nice overclock though


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *foilheadboy* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1499383

How's my overclock? I think this is the lowest voltages for this o/c. Also, can someone tell me why my voltage flutuates on cpuz? is it suppose to be like that? i hit 1.46 at times on prime 95. Thanks.

How much timing o/c do u think i can do on my ram?

That's an okay overclock. I'm sure you can push it higher if you wanted though







. And the voltage fluctuation is perfectly normal. Just so long as its not a HUGE difference, its fine.


----------



## foilheadboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
That's an okay overclock. I'm sure you can push it higher if you wanted though







. And the voltage fluctuation is perfectly normal. Just so long as its not a HUGE difference, its fine.

Yeah, I just didn't want to risk the life of my processor for the performance. Have any suggestion for how high I can put my voltage without killing its lifespan? Thanks for info.


----------



## Darkapoc

As long as you have the cooling necessary there really isn't much of a limit.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *foilheadboy* 
Yeah, I just didn't want to risk the life of my processor for the performance. Have any suggestion for how high I can put my voltage without killing its lifespan? Thanks for info.

It's been said up to 1.55v is perfectly safe for 24/7 operation (AMD says 1.50v). I'm actually running 1.60v through mine right now, because my rig is my heater, lol. I wouldn't worry pushing up to 1.55v through it at all.

Just keep your temps below 55*C, and you're fine. Mine will fail stress tests if I hit 56*C on any core. But 55*C and below, I'm stable. I'm also right ON the edge of what my chip can pull off too though.


----------



## pioneerisloud

I got bored....this is what I came up with









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1504433


----------



## jpyumul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
I got bored....this is what I came up with









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1504433

Amazing!!!

Stable? How did you do it?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jpyumul* 
Amazing!!!

Stable? How did you do it?

DEFINITELY not stable. I'm BENCH stable at 4.0 now though. I had to use SetFSB to get over my reference clock wall of 280 though.


----------



## Darkapoc

Very nice overclock.


----------



## imberseal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SouthEastBlue*


Managed to get my Athlon II X4 630 up and running after some messing around having to RMA what I thought was a faulty motherboard, and what turned out to be a faulty stick of ram instead.

Anyway my CPU unlocked the L3 cache as I guessed it might, so there's still hope of finding a Deneb core Athlon II X4 out there. Managed to get mine from Ebuyer for Â£66 if anyone from the UK is interested.

Just waiting for my OCZ Gladiator heatsink to arrive tomorrow, then I can overclock a little.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1498902


i bought the 630 from ebuyer a couple of weeks ago with the same motherboard that you have (asrock m3a770de) and enabled ACC yesterday and to my suprise i got a l3 cache. i checked the amd benchmark tool, cpu-z and lavalys and all confirm it now has an l3 cache. i believe this to be a real propus cpu though. i havent checked the number on the actual cpu to confirm this but the box number, stepping etc all suggest its a real propus.. how is this possible?!?!!?


----------



## crUk

Just unlocked L3 cache on my Athlon II.
never thought id be able to do this as i just bought my chip less than a month ago. What can i say?
well i wonder how i would see the difference between locked and unlocked L3.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1514472


----------



## Drenlin

3821.94GHz

I'm quite proud of this...I didn't think my chip would go very far over 3.6. Not stable in the least, but I managed a few wPrime and Super Pi runs. Broke 9 seconds in wPrime.









Still have some tweaking to do, though...I think my NB can go faster, and I need to play with my tRAS and various cycle times.


----------



## crUk

Athlon II X4 type = 630
CPU stepping (printed on the CPU IHS) and manufacturing date = CACYC 2008
BIOS Version = 2104
Clock speed = 3640 HZ
FSB x Multi = 260 x 14
Vcore = 1.55
RAM speed = 520 x 2= 1040
NB speed = 2080.14
NB Voltage = Auto
HT Link = 2080.14
HT Voltage = Auto
Motherboard = Asus m4a785td-m evo
Cooling method = Air
HSF Used or Water Block = Zalman 9500
CPU-Z validation = http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1514472
OS = Windows 7 64 bit


----------



## crUk

i succesfuly unlocked l3 on my chip but now theres no way monitoring core temps because it says 0c.
if anyone knows how i can monitor core temps please tell me
thank you in advance


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crUk*


i succesfuly unlocked l3 on my chip but now theres no way monitoring core temps because it says 0c.
if anyone knows how i can monitor core temps please tell me
thank you in advance


With an unlock you CANNOT monitor core temps unfortunately.


----------



## hick

I need help. Can't ger her stable over 3.2.
250x13
I think I need to keep the nb and HT around 1800 but what are their default voltages? I have tried putting my cpu all the way up to 1.5, temps never go above the 30's.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hick*


I need help. Can't ger her stable over 3.2.
250x13
I think I need to keep the nb and HT around 1800 but what are their default voltages? I have tried putting my cpu all the way up to 1.45, temps never go above the 30's.


That's strange...try a bump in your CPU/NB voltage to say 1.35v. HTT Link multiplier should be kept around the 2000 - 2200 range and NB you should let it go as high as it can as it adds a good performance improvement.

What's your other settings?


----------



## hick

No I dont use that program to OC I do it in the bios, It shows all the voltages and stuff though so it is nice.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Raise your Northbridge voltage to 1.3v and raise your CPU/NB volts to 1.325 and see if you can go higher.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Raise CPU-NB voltage to around 1.30-1.35v or so. Put the NB multiplier back to 10x. Give your RAM a small bump in voltage. And go for higher. It's tough to figure out the PERFECT settings to pass 250 reference clock. But once you do, the sky's the limit







.

I'm at 275 x 13.5 on mine, with 8GB of DDR2 clocked at 1100, 5-5-5-15-15-2T. You can easily beat my performance







.


----------



## imberseal

sorry


----------



## Darkapoc

Nobodies temps should be showing after an unlock, unless you're one in a million at least I've never seen it.
Overclock without the L3 cache check your temps make sure they're atleast 5 below what you want your max to be (just to be safe), then retest for stability with L3 activated.


----------



## crUk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darkapoc* 
Nobodies temps should be showing after an unlock, unless you're one in a million at least I've never seen it.
Overclock without the L3 cache check your temps make sure they're atleast 5 below what you want your max to be (just to be safe), then retest for stability with L3 activated.

Exactly what i did! Thanks


----------



## foilheadboy

I'm wondering how it is that some of you guys are getting such good o/c with so low voltage? i need like 1.55 to get a 3.625ghz o/c on my 635? Would it help to lower multiplier and raise fsb like mad? Thanks any help would be great. I'm trying to get to like 3.7 at like 1.55v or something. And my nb and ht speeds are under 2000mhz. Ram is stock too 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1520958


----------



## Ding Chavez

Wrong forum sorry guys.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *foilheadboy*


I'm wondering how it is that some of you guys are getting such good o/c with so low voltage? i need like 1.55 to get a 3.625ghz o/c on my 635? Would it help to lower multiplier and raise fsb like mad? Thanks any help would be great. I'm trying to get to like 3.7 at like 1.55v or something. And my nb and ht speeds are under 2000mhz. Ram is stock too 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1520958


Part of your problem COULD be the memory divider you're on. Try another memory divider, and see what that does for you.

Also, your CPU-NB should be clocked as high as possible. 2400-2600 or so with a bump in CPU-NB voltage should be okay. I had to use my DDR2-800 divider with a 9xNB multiplier to get to 3.7GHz on mine (13.5x CPU multi).


----------



## foilheadboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
Part of your problem COULD be the memory divider you're on. Try another memory divider, and see what that does for you.

Also, your CPU-NB should be clocked as high as possible. 2400-2600 or so with a bump in CPU-NB voltage should be okay. I had to use my DDR2-800 divider with a 9xNB multiplier to get to 3.7GHz on mine (13.5x CPU multi).

My memory is currently running at 1333. Its at 1:2.66
I raised my nb up to 2500 and it runs stable with auto voltage.
But still cant get higher than 3.625. Even tried 1.6 volts. Maybe i cant go higher? maybe i reached max?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *foilheadboy*


My memory is currently running at 1333. Its at 1:2.66
I raised my nb up to 2500 and it runs stable with auto voltage.
But still cant get higher than 3.625. Even tried 1.6 volts. Maybe i cant go higher? maybe i reached max?


Just because your memory is running at 1333, doesn't mean the IMC happens to LIKE that particular divider. I can't boot past 250 reference clock with my 667 divider....this is why my RAM is overclocked so high (thankfully its stable). With my 667 divider, even though my memory is within rated speeds and timings, its just not stable or won't POST.

Try lowering your memory one notch, or raising it one notch (and loosening timings by a lot).


----------



## nima158

Hey guys I'm pretty new to overclocking and I'm having a problem, I recently got an Athlon II x4 620 @ 2.6ghz and attempted to overclock it via bios but i noticed that i wasn't able to get past the bios screen after 215mhz bus speed.







also CPU-Z shows the CPU 1.520v by default







, Does anyone know whats going on? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks

Also, heres my CPU-Z validation to as high as i can overclock it.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1528827


----------



## jpyumul

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nima158* 
Hey guys I'm pretty new to overclocking and I'm having a problem, I recently got an Athlon II x4 620 @ 2.6ghz and attempted to overclock it via bios but i noticed that i wasn't able to get past the bios screen after 215mhz bus speed.







also CPU-Z shows the CPU 1.520v by default







, Does anyone know whats going on? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks

Also, heres my CPU-Z validation to as high as i can overclock it.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1528827

Fill up your specs so we have idea on your system.

Based on your CPU-z, I think your ram is the culprit.


----------



## nima158

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jpyumul* 
Fill up your specs so we have idea on your system.

Based on your CPU-z, I think your ram is the culprit.

Thanks for the reply,
Here's the full specs:

AMD Athlon II X4 620 Processor 2.6 GHz
ASUS M2N68-AM SE2 Motherboard
(1x) 2GB DDR2 PC2-6400 Ram
(2x) 250GB Seagate SATA HDD
Sapphire ATI Radeon 4670 512mb
BFG Tech LS-450 450W Powersupply

Anything i missed?


----------



## BlazeStorm

Hi people around here.
I've been looking for a few pages, altho, i'm needing some help with my overclock.
I've reached 3.6Ghz with my 620, but my mobo is kinda "buggy" at the vcore part.
CPU-Z Validation.
But, the vcore on CPU-Z is not showing corrrectlly.
And, when i set up to 1.5000, like 1.5125, my mobo shows thats the vcore is at 1.560 :S
But, well.
I wanna try to get a bit more stable with this overclock.
My CPU/NB is at 2400mhz, HT at 2216, My memory is at 1.65 volts, with the sign timings.
Is it possible to me get some help?


----------



## jpyumul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nima158*


Thanks for the reply,
Here's the full specs:

AMD Athlon II X4 620 Processor 2.6 GHz
ASUS M2N68-AM SE2 Motherboard
(1x) 2GB DDR2 PC2-6400 Ram
(2x) 250GB Seagate SATA HDD
Sapphire ATI Radeon 4670 512mb
BFG Tech LS-450 450W Powersupply

Anything i missed?


What exactly is your ram? brand?


----------



## jpyumul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlazeStorm*


Hi people around here.
I've been looking for a few pages, altho, i'm needing some help with my overclock.
I've reached 3.6Ghz with my 620, but my mobo is kinda "buggy" at the vcore part.
CPU-Z Validation.
But, the vcore on CPU-Z is not showing corrrectlly.
And, when i set up to 1.5000, like 1.5125, my mobo shows thats the vcore is at 1.560 :S
But, well.
I wanna try to get a bit more stable with this overclock.
My CPU/NB is at 2400mhz, HT at 2216, My memory is at 1.65 volts, with the sign timings.
Is it possible to me get some help?


Keep you HT at/around 2000 or lower... 2216 is too much. Maybe 1 step back at the HT Multiplier.

2400 on your NB is fine... but make sure you increase your cpu-nb voltage... Is your NB Voltage still on stock voltage (1.2V)? NB is usually the culprit in unstable OC. Trust me. So try raising it till you find your OC stable.

About your VCore... Sometimes CPU-z isn't the right software to monitor voltage. Some overclockers here can recommend a better program to do that.


----------



## BlazeStorm

Yes, it was on stock volt, but, i think i found an probem here.
When i reach 3.6 Ghz within 1.5 vcore, my system is unstable, but, on any benchmark, my CPU score way higher when i raise it to get more stable, is that a problem? Should i try to get an lower clock and get better timings with my ram?
Anyway, i tryied what you said, i raised it until 1.275, when i reached 1.3, my system wont start, and then just say on the boot that was missing an file.
My Vcore...all i can say this thing is crazy...every program that i install here shows different things.. :S


----------



## Darkapoc

That would be the Asus mother board they have a tendency to throw around weird voltage readings.


----------



## zexel0004

hi guys..... can anyone help me out?....
i really need a good guide in overclocking my system...
can anyone tell me what should i do to reach a stable speed of 3.5GHz?..
HT = ??
NB = ??
RAM timing = ??
core V = ??

ur help will be very much appreciated..
sorry for my english..filipino here... hard to do so....


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zexel0004*


hi guys..... can anyone help me out?....
i really need a good guide in overclocking my system...
can anyone tell me what should i do to reach a stable speed of 3.5GHz?..
HT = ??
NB = ??
RAM timing = ??
core V = ??

ur help will be very much appreciated..
sorry for my english..filipino here... hard to do so....


bus speed = 250mhz
multiplier = 14
vcore = 1.35 - 1.40
HT link = 2000mhz
NB freq = 2500mhz
NB voltage = 1.20 -1.25
Start with RAM timing and voltage at stock.


----------



## zexel0004

thanks for the reply...

i thinks theres a problem with those HT link and Nb freq....

with my board right now i think i cannot reach those speeds..

my board is N68C-S UCC

u think it can handle those?...

ill reboot now and try... thx for the reply


----------



## zexel0004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster;11730071*
> bus speed = 250mhz
> multiplier = 14
> vcore = 1.35 - 1.40
> HT link = 2000mhz
> NB freq = 2500mhz
> NB voltage = 1.20 -1.25
> Start with RAM timing and voltage at stock.


sir right now im running at

bus speed = 245
vcore = 1.320
nb freq = 2450
nb voltage = ???

heres the problem

ht link's highest speed is only 981.7 MHz

i cant get it any higher.. any help?..


----------



## AMD_Virgin

I build my first AMD system today using an Athlon X4 630, Asus M4a88td-v Evo/USB3 mb, 4g of GSkill DDR3-12800 RipClaws 8-8-8-24. All went remarkably well except for a small hitch.

My Bios setting is:
FSB = 250,
CPU = 250*14 Mhz,
Dram Freq 1633Mhz
CPU/NB Freq = 2450

The system post and boots into windows 7. When I used Memtest86+ v4.x to test the rams, it only recognized them as running at 665 Mhz (or 1333Mhz). However, according to CPUz, the memory is running at 800 Mhz ( or 1600Mhz). So which one is correct. Memtest86+ or CPUz?

Thanks


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_Virgin;11797084*
> I build my first AMD system today using an Athlon X4 630, Asus M4a88td-v Evo/USB3 mb, 4g of GSkill DDR3-12800 RipClaws 8-8-8-24. All went remarkably well except for a small hitch.
> 
> My Bios setting is:
> FSB = 250,
> CPU = 250*14 Mhz,
> Dram Freq 1633Mhz
> CPU/NB Freq = 2450
> 
> The system post and boots into windows 7. When I used Memtest86+ v4.x to test the rams, it only recognized them as running at 665 Mhz (or 1333Mhz). However, according to CPUz, the memory is running at 800 Mhz ( or 1600Mhz). So which one is correct. Memtest86+ or CPUz?
> 
> Thanks


CPUZ is correct.


----------



## CDub07

Now that my Athlon II X4 is just sitting on my desk, I have the rest of the stepping.

CACYC AC 0933CPMW.

May u rest in peace my quad core friend.


----------



## AMD_Virgin

So CPUz trumps Memtest86+ in regards to the reported RAM speed. Good to know. The weird thing is Memtest86+ did post the correct speed of 1600Mhz if I don't OC the CPU (ie. leave the FSB at the default 200 value)

Another interesting tidbits is that I was able to unlock the L3 even though the CPU was manufactured in 2010. The code printed on the back of the CPU is CACYC AC 1025APMW.


----------



## Darkapoc

Congrats on the unlock
Newest overclock is 3.1 at 1.2 volts







with L3 unlocked


----------



## polk

Hi all!

I would just like to ask, my system crash and restarts but no flash BSOD?? what is the cause of this??? I'm doing prime95 blend test on my overclock, im trying to reach my goal of 3.8ghz I'm currently at 3.64ghz stable for 30mins...I know that 30mins is not sufficient to say that the rig is stable,but my sure stable and tested for 12hrs of blend test is 3.59ghz...

BIOS setting when restarting without the flashing of BSOD

CPU FSB= 261
CPU Ratio= x14
CPU FREQ= 3654 mhz
CPU-NB RATIO= X8
CPU-NB FREQ= 2112
FSB/DRAM RATIO= 1:2.66
DRAM FREQ= 1408 MHZ
CPU VOLT= 1.48V
NB VOLT= 1.223V
HT LINK= 2112 in cpu-z
SPREAD SPECTRUM= DISABLED

hope this help


----------



## Darkapoc

ADDDS MOAR POWAAAA.
black screen restarts are usually power related.


----------



## polk

Dark thanks for replying... hmmm maybe I could up my voltage more but I'm confused cause my bios volts are already in 1.5v but in my cpu z it shows an 1.47v when blend testing...should i trust my bios volts or the cpu z?


----------



## Katcilla

Didn't see a 640 on the list so here's mine.
OCing more soon.

Athlon II X4 type: Athlon II x4 640
CPU stepping: 3
Revision: BL-C3
Clock speed:3.3GHz
FSB x Multi: 220x15
Vcore: 1.008
RAM speed: DDR3 1333 @ 1333Mhz
NB speed:2000
HT Link:2203MHz
Motherboard: ASUS M4N98TD EVO
Cooling method: Coolermaster V8
CPU-Z validation:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1590639
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit

Idles at about 17C at this clock, highest I've seen it go was 34C. Haven't benchmarked it yet though.


----------



## Darkapoc

Both are correct it is called v droop if you're already running at 1.5 volts I wouldn't push further than that for 24/7.
Try bumping your nb to 1.3 volts
and maybe down clock your ram depending on what the default frequency is.


----------



## snaky_2004

I am new to this forum.
I too have a athlon II X4 635 and tried to oc with default voltage. Wanted to get 240*14.5 so I could have 1600 mhz for ram
This is what i could achieve:
Cpu: 3407mhz
vcore: 1.40v
NB:2350
HT:1880
ram: 783 at 1.64v timmings 9 9 9 24
I could not get the ram go lower in timmings than this.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katcilla;11984010*
> Didn't see a 640 on the list so here's mine.
> OCing more soon.
> 
> Athlon II X4 type: Athlon II x4 640
> CPU stepping: 3
> Revision: BL-C3
> Clock speed:3.3GHz
> FSB x Multi: 220x15
> Vcore: 1.008
> RAM speed: DDR3 1333 @ 1333Mhz
> NB speed:2000
> HT Link:2203MHz
> Motherboard: ASUS M4N98TD EVO
> Cooling method: Coolermaster V8
> CPU-Z validation:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1590639
> OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit
> 
> Idles at about 17C at this clock, highest I've seen it go was 34C. Haven't benchmarked it yet though.


With that cooler you should be able to hit 3.8 as long as your MB lets you. Lower the memory speed, lower the HT link multi and bump up your NB multi.


----------



## polk

@Dark ok I'll try what you suggested in bumping my nb to 1.3v later when I get home... thanks!


----------



## Katcilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956;11988353*
> With that cooler you should be able to hit 3.8 as long as your MB lets you. Lower the memory speed, lower the HT link multi and bump up your NB multi.


Thanks of the tips, I'll get on that soon. This is my first real OC because my old CPU was not great for it, and I only got the V8 a couple weeks ago. up until that point I had a stock heatsink, which incidentally was the last stock component I had to replace.
The multiplier of the 640 is locked at 15, so I know I can only change the voltage and FSB, but other than that I don't know how far I can go exactly without resetting BIOS a lot, and that's getting annoying.
Also, my motherboard was bought at the same time and so far performs very well, it has a bunch of features regarding performance, so I'd be surprised if it couldn't hit 3.8. Honestly, it's the V8's performance I'm concerned about.


----------



## snaky_2004

Hy guys, one question.
What is better 3350 mhz with 1.35, 1.375 vcore and [email protected] 7. 7.7 or 3407 mhz with 1.4 vcore and [email protected] 9.9.9 timmings?
NB and cpu-nb has default voltage


----------



## Darkapoc

You tried running them at cas of 8 instead of 9?


----------



## snaky_2004

I tried but no luck. Gave them 1.64v


----------



## snaky_2004

latest try
230*14,5 3335mhz
vcore 1.375
ddr [email protected] 8 8 8 24 1T


----------



## polk

dark can I ask what's your load temp in your 3.8 settings? cause mine is at TMPIN0= 47c then my core 0= 51c... does this temps high with a 3.65 overclock?


----------



## Razor_GT

* Athlon II X4 type: Athlon II x4 620
* CPU stepping and mfg date: C2, dont know the mfg date
* Revision: BL-C2
* Clock speed: 3003Mhz
* BIOS ver: 0802
* FSB x Multi: 231 x13.0
* Vcore: 1.392
* RAM speed: DDR3 1066 (shows 924Mhz in POST)
* NB speed: 2079Mhz
* HT Link: 2079Mhz
* Motherboard: ASUS M4A78LT-M DDR3
* Cooling method: Air
* HSF: CM Hyper 101a (not good for OCing)
* CPU-Z validation: click here 
* OS: Windows 7 Ultimate x64
* L3: Unlocked
* Max OC: 3.2 GHz but when stressing goes over 60C.

The CM hyper 101a is BAD for OCing, runs great with stock clocks though, never goes above 50c on 2.6 GHz...

And I got it from newegg just 2 weeks ago, OEM version, no HSF, I think they are still using Denebs for Athlon x4s.


----------



## Darkapoc

Load temps were about 44core 1-4
use your core temp not the cpu temp. That's what I go by anyways.


----------



## polk

ohhh im using HWmonitor, and as I stated the core #0=47c but my TMPIN0 is 51c.. so i should trust the 47c reading? is my overclock hot for a 3.65ghz? im testing the system in 3.7 now doing stability test..


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polk;12009085*
> ohhh im using HWmonitor, and as I stated the core #0=47c but my TMPIN0 is 51c.. so i should trust the 47c reading? is my overclock hot for a 3.65ghz? im testing the system in 3.7 now doing stability test..


Just keep under 55C on the cores and you'll be fine. As far as "normal" temperatures go, it all depends on the system. I wouldn't be remotely worried about 47C at that speed.


----------



## RoflNinja42

CPU: Athlon II X4 645
CPU stepping and manufacturing date: 3, idk
Revision: BL-C3
Clock speed: 3.41 GHz
FSB x Multi: 243 x 14
Vcore: 1.42 V
RAM speed: DDR3 1333 Underclocked for stability at 1172Mhz (Hate this RAM)
NB speed: 2430 MHz
HT Link: 2430 MHz
Motherboard: ASUS M4A88TD-M/USB3
Cooling method: Stock air, CM hyper 212+ soon.
CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1595134 (Older OC setting, unstable)
OS Used: 64-bit Win 7

Kinda new to overclocking. Having fun learning.


----------



## polk

hermitmaster i'm trying to get stable at 3.7ghz but still get black screen crashes my cpu volt is 1.51 already.. I think it needs more voltage to be stable, as dark said, black screen crashes means the cpu needs more power...


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *polk*


hermitmaster i'm trying to get stable at 3.7ghz but still get black screen crashes my cpu volt is 1.51 already.. I think it needs more voltage to be stable, as dark said, black screen crashes means the cpu needs more power...


If yours is a later chip like mine, it'll take probably 1.55-1.58v or so for 3.7.


----------



## polk

Yeah my chip is the old ones, Revision BL-C2.. But I'm concern about the temps though.. Usually my ambient room temp gets to 35c when the ac is turned off.. I might try 1.52v, seeing your sig you have 1.55v on your 3.71ghz and NB 2475, my NB when 3.7 is only about 2100+...


----------



## polk

Just wanna update on my O.C., got the cpu tested stable for 35 mins with prime blend test... 100mhz more to go till i reach my goal







, http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1603173 plan to test the system for 24hrs when I hit the 3.8ghz goal...


----------



## jpyumul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polk;12053469*
> Just wanna update on my O.C., got the cpu tested stable for 35 mins with prime blend test... 100mhz more to go till i reach my goal, http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1603173 plan to test the system for 24hrs when I hit the 3.8ghz goal...


Good luck on that. I'm sure it will fail after couple of hours.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *polk*


Just wanna update on my O.C., got the cpu tested stable for 35 mins with prime blend test... 100mhz more to go till i reach my goal







, http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1603173 plan to test the system for 24hrs when I hit the 3.8ghz goal...


Good luck hitting 3.8. I can't pull off 3.8 at all, no matter what vcore I throw at it. Testing 3.73GHz, 1.60v right now. 3.71GHz only takes 1.53v. That shows you the wall that you will eventually hit, and how you'll know you're at a wall







.


----------



## Darkapoc

HEY, I got 24/7 stable at 3.8 but that was my wall







MUST get new board and supply so i can try for 4







.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkapoc*


HEY, I got 24/7 stable at 3.8 but that was my wall







MUST get new board and supply so i can try for 4







.


Your chip also is NOT a Propus core. If you can unlock the L3 cache, that means its a native Deneb core, which of course will clock better than the Propus







.


----------



## Darkapoc

Small details







.


----------



## polk

@ dark I'm in the process of prim95 blend test with 3.73ghz with 1.55v running for 1hr30mins right now..







my temps are 55c max, with lower volts the system restarts without BSOD, I think this is my wall also, but I can run 3.71ghz with 1.51v..hmmm if I want to achieve my goal of 3.8ghz I think I have to change my cooling system or just run the ac all the time when clocking above 3.73ghz







.. Im testing with ac turn off, I'll try to post SS of the test..

Current settings:
cpu-v= 1.55v
cpu-nb= 1.309v
nb-v= 1.269


----------



## polk

3.73ghz with 1.55v is not stable...BSOD after 2hrs+ of prime95 blend test, I guess that's it, I dont know the specific of the BSOD, I wanna know what error do I need to know in the BSOD?cause I have opened the event viewer and I am not sure what to look at..


----------



## Darkapoc

I have no clue how to read bsods, Sorry I can't assist further.
What I usually do during stress test is run prim95 and evga OCscanner or Furmark, so EVERYTHING is maxed so I know even in a worst case scenario it works.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polk;12064690*
> 3.73ghz with 1.55v is not stable...BSOD after 2hrs+ of prime95 blend test, I guess that's it, I dont know the specific of the BSOD, I wanna know what error do I need to know in the BSOD?cause I have opened the event viewer and I am not sure what to look at..


Unfortunately, you're going to top out (from the looks of it) at around the same speed I am. 3.71GHz, 1.53v is perfectly stable for me. And I can't seem to pull off 3.73 stable no matter what I do (still trying).


----------



## polk

@ pioneer my problem when in 3.73 is BSOD I guess the nb freq is the culprit of the instability,but I'm not sure...I'm currently reading on the net on how to analyze BSOD logs...


----------



## bennieboi6969

3.7 with 1.42 volts done a 48 test and all good http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1621240


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bennieboi6969;12159852*
> 3.7 with 1.42 volts done a 48 test and all good http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1621240


Very nice







.

Go for higher. You're not anywhere NEAR the voltage limits (1.55v on air). You can even go higher if you've got the guts for it, and the temps







.


----------



## bennieboi6969

whats topping me is the FSB cos the multi is locked at 13 so to get 4ghz id need 13*310=4030 but the fsb wont let it go any higher. im on water just with a 240 thermaltake rasd also has 8800gts in the loop. and i cant monitor core temps cos of the lvl3 cache being unlocked


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bennieboi6969;12159957*
> whats topping me is the FSB cos the multi is locked at 13 so to get 4ghz id need 13*310=4030 but the fsb wont let it go any higher. im on water just with a 240 thermaltake rasd also has 8800gts in the loop. and i cant monitor core temps cos of the lvl3 cache being unlocked


285 reference clock is impressive already honestly. I can't break past 275 stable.

If you can get it to go higher, go for it. You've got the headroom. Give it a slight bump in regular NB voltage, to see if that'd fix it.

If nothing else, you can always tweak you RAM settings, and make sure your NB is as high as you can get it too.


----------



## bennieboi6969

have never played around with ram settings to scared







. have oc the 8800 and it goes hard lol eg mw2 1920*1080 still get like 60-70 av fps.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bennieboi6969;12160113*
> have never played around with ram settings to scared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . have oc the 8800 and it goes hard lol eg mw2 1920*1080 still get like 60-70 av fps.


Don't be scurred







.

Just learn what the timings should be for stock. Learn what voltages you are safe to. And then play with it. Loosen the timings, and up the speed. If that works, tighten the timings one at a time. If that fails, go back to slower speed, but tighten the timings one at a time. Etc.

You can't hurt them as long as you don't overvolt the snot out of them







.


----------



## bennieboi6969

so is lower numbers better or higher? as its at 5-5-5-13 on the ram it says should run 1066 6-6-6-18


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bennieboi6969*


so is lower numbers better or higher? as its at 5-5-5-13 on the ram it says should run 1066 6-6-6-18


The timings....the lower the numbers the better. First number is most important, followed by the second number, followed by the 4th number. They all also have to stay within so far of each other too. Say 5-4-5-15 won't work. 4 can't be lower than the 1st 5 (at least with my sticks). The 15 can't get too tight, because its SUPPOSED to be the addition of the other 3 together.

If you're unsure about it, stick it to 5-5-5-15 and see what you can do. Add up to 0.1v extra from rated (I won't pass 2.35v on my RAM, but its rated for 2.30v.). If its rated for 2.20v or less, you can add up to 0.1v without worry usually.

If you don't get very far with 5-5-5-15, then loosen to 6-6-6-18, and see what that gets you.

If that still doesn't get you anywhere, then try to go back, and tighten to like 4-5-4-12. If that works, try 4-4-4-12.


----------



## bennieboi6969

i got it at 1140 6-6-6-18


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bennieboi6969*


i got it at 1140 6-6-6-18


Wow! Hopefully you can stabilize that, that's quite impressive!


----------



## bennieboi6969

just running everest ram test all good so far http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1621385


----------



## polk

nice OC there! I think you can reach 4ghz on that chip...go for gold!


----------



## polk

I have a problem on my new ram,it doesn't like being overclock above stock settings of 1600mhz..sigh... I am actually trying to post with my 3d rendering OC of 3.6, but i can't seem to get it. can anyone give me some advice on this ram? I know that the ram is holding me back cause with my old Kingston value ram I can even get it past to 3.71 without any problems in 1400mhz+, but with this sticks I cant seem to do it running 1713mhz with 3.6mhz. I event bump the dram volts to 1.63 with stock timings thinking that it will post,but when i try to set the ram ratio 1 multiplier lower in 1370mhz it will post with stock timings.. I was hoping this could run above 1600mhz when I overclock my system...Please share your knowledge on this guys...


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *polk*


I have a problem on my new ram,it doesn't like being overclock above stock settings of 1600mhz..sigh... I am actually trying to post with my 3d rendering OC of 3.6, but i can't seem to get it. can anyone give me some advice on this ram? I know that the ram is holding me back cause with my old Kingston value ram I even can get it past to 3.71 without any problems in 1400mhz+, but with this sticks I cant seem to do it running 1713mhz with 3.6mhz. I event bump the dram volts to 1.63 with stock timings thinking that it will post,but when i try to set the ram ratio 1 multiplier lower in 1370mhz it will post with stock timings.. I was hoping this could run above 1600mhz when I overclock my system...need advice on this...


Loosen the timings, raise the voltage (or both), or drop the speed. Might be better to drop the speed, and raise your CPU and your NB speeds up higher instead though.


----------



## polk

thanks for the fast reply! I will try what you have suggested pioneer.. you beat my edited post..


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *polk;12161212*
> thanks for the fast reply! I will try what you have suggested pioneer.. you beat my edited post..


Of course I did....I see everything


----------



## polk

I actually can run with lower speed with my overclock on this sticks.. loose timings with high volts didn't do the job..sigh... I think it only likes the 1300mhz+ range with my overclock..


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *polk*


I actually can run with lower speed with my overclock on this sticks.. loose timings with high volts didn't do the job..sigh... I think it only likes the 1300mhz+ range with my overclock..


Well the Athlon II chips really don't have that great of a memory controller. So that would make sense







.

Get your CPU and NB clocked up higher. Those are both more important anyway







.


----------



## polk

Thanks for answering my questions..







with the 3.6ghz render OC my NB is on 2056mhz,I will try to raise my multiplier 1 notch, is having a high NB affects in the performance of your OC? cause I've always keep it close to 2000mhz when I OC.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *polk*


Thanks for answering my questions..







with the 3.6ghz render OC my NB is on 2056mhz,I will try to raise my multiplier 1 notch, is having a high NB affects in the performance of your OC? cause I've always keep it close to 2000mhz when I OC.










The NB speed will make a HUGE DIFFERENCE. The higher the better. It's as much of a difference or more of a difference than your CPU clocks. If it gets unstable, then add CPU-NB voltage.

VCore = safe to 1.55v (1.60v with balls)
CPU-NB volt = safe to 1.45v (1.50v with balls)

You should be able to reach around 2600-2700 or better on your NB with safe CPU-NB voltage.

Your HT Link should stay between 1800-2100 though. It does nothing at all, and can actually cause an unstable system if its too far away from stock.


----------



## polk

Will try to play with NB speed in my OC, thanks for the tip!


----------



## minion

hey everyone need help.

i have a amd athlon 635. and i'm currently running it at 2.9mhz @ 1.17V. by undervolting it would it damage my computer?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minion*


hey everyone need help.

i have a amd athlon 635. and i'm currently running it at 2.9mhz @ 1.17V. by undervolting it would it damage my computer?


Nope, not at all







. Some of my summer overclocks include:

3.25GHz, 1.28v.
3.0GHz, 1.18v.

It's perfectly fine. All it will do is keep your chip that much cooler







.


----------



## minion

alright tnx man! one more thing is when I bump my 635 at 3.5mhz I only add .25V making it 1.375V cpu voltage. is that safe too?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minion*


alright tnx man! one more thing is when I bump my 635 at 3.5mhz I only add .25V making it 1.375V cpu voltage. is that safe too?


You are safe UP TO 1.55v vcore, and UP TO 1.45v CPU-NB voltage. Slightly more if you have balls and cooling for it.

Going with LESS voltage is perfectly fine as long as its stable. You could run your chip with 0.5v if you wanted, as long as its stable, its fine. Less volts won't hurt a thing. Over volting won't hurt a thing as long as you keep it safe.


----------



## minion

tnx man!


----------



## bennieboi6969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minion*


tnx man!


how did it all go?


----------



## bennieboi6969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


You are safe UP TO 1.55v vcore, and UP TO 1.45v CPU-NB voltage. Slightly more if you have balls and cooling for it.

Going with LESS voltage is perfectly fine as long as its stable. You could run your chip with 0.5v if you wanted, as long as its stable, its fine. Less volts won't hurt a thing. Over volting won't hurt a thing as long as you keep it safe.


u should join my club lol


----------



## minion

haven't tried going 1.55v







still running at 3.5mhz @ 1.37v will try to squeeze a little more of my 635. hopefully will get it up to 3.7 or more


----------



## bennieboi6969

do u have a cpuz validation?

EDIT: heres a link to a review / oc of the 635 http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1199/11/


----------



## minion

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1623336 here is my cpuz @ 3.5mhz. can't seem to pass 3.625v.







but i'm still happy at 3.5mhz


----------



## bennieboi6969

have u tried dropping ram to lowest setting and nb b4 raising the fsb?


----------



## bennieboi6969

also have u tried unlock the level 3 cache? if it has any


----------



## minion

yup i've tried that also. 20 seconds on IBT then automatic BSOD









there is no level 3 cache sad to say


----------



## Darkapoc

You could try lowering the multiplier and pushing the fsb higher to see if you can pass your current wall.


----------



## bennieboi6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkapoc;12176235*
> You could try lowering the multiplier and pushing the fsb higher to see if you can pass your current wall.


nice overclock im gonna try getting 4ghz outta mine when i get new board and watercool the mosfits and everything else lol


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bennieboi6969*


nice overclock im gonna try getting 4ghz outta mine when i get new board and watercool the mosfits and everything else lol


You don't need water cooling on these Athlons







. With a good air cooler you'll hit the limits of the Athlon series with ease (stable). The only time water cooling MIGHT come in handy would be suicide runs.

Take my rig as an example. There's no way I'll EVER hit 3.8 stable on my chip. I might be able to do it with a better board, because my board lacks CPU-NB voltage, and I think that might be part of my problem (low NB). But besides that, there's no way water will get me any higher.


----------



## bennieboi6969

its not so much for the cpu but for the motherboard


----------



## Grumby21




----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grumby21*





You have got SOOOO much room for improvement there. I'm not sure what RAM sticks you have. If they're 1333, then knock them back another divider. If they're 1600 sticks....then keep pushing! Get your NB clocked as high as you can too, keep your HT Link between 1800-2100.

Again, CPU-NB volts for the NB.


----------



## Grumby21




----------



## bennieboi6969

1.4v for 3.4? hell mine must be a good chip then


----------



## Grumby21

@pioneersloud i know im just going little by little now i want to make it stable as possible and lowest voltage.


----------



## Grumby21

now i am at 3.5ghz idle at 25c load idk yet have not prime95'd it yet


----------



## bennieboi6969

ive been given a choice and i need ur guys help to decide. im only allowed to keep 1 the others have to be sold.i have 3 http://www.asus.com.au/product.aspx?...BQ4fIXoM1P38TZ + http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=29754 and only 1 of http://indonesia.test.giga-byte.com/...ver=#anchor_os + http://products.amd.com/%28S%28pmatt...f10=&f11=&f12= . the trouble is that i cant decide on which 1 to keep what do you guys reckon?


----------



## Darkapoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grumby21;12182927*
> @pioneersloud i know im just going little by little now i want to make it stable as possible and lowest voltage.


3042 mhz @1.16 volts







NEVER gets warm <3 L3.
NB-2340 mhz
HT- 2105 mhz
I pulled my overclock down awhile ago to this Still VERY happy with it.
If you want water cooling on it you an push 4ghz I do believe (No real world experience with water cooling) but from everything I've seen it just adds the cooling you need to not stress the parts as much in order to push further.


----------



## Grumby21

@bennie i would suggest to look at reviews and tests and determine by that test's and reviews to make an accurate choice on which one would be faster and which one would be for your every day needs


----------



## bennieboi6969

i have been but its hard to compare. i think i may go with the athlon as it has hdmi out on board as i want it as a htpc i only paid $10 for each set


----------



## Darkapoc

That 5200 is an ok processor I had one in my first computer, I had the crappy model though (the one that doesn't overclock as well) I got it up to 3ghz on a crappy board and very limited cooling.
It seems to stream pretty decently with an 8600gt on it (My brother has the computer now).


----------



## bennieboi6969

this 1 ive had upto 3.3 alre4ady lol and its on stock cooler lol


----------



## pioneerisloud

Gahh, I'm SOOO close to 3.8Ghz







. Oh well, if this keeps running stable, I'm happy here







.


----------



## bennieboi6969

so close and yet so far.

any1 wanna buy either 
http://www.asus.com.au/product.aspx?...BQ4fIXoM1P38TZ
or
http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=29754

or as a pair


----------



## polk

20mhz more on your O.C pioneer!good luck! I'm still experimenting with my new ram now after I can get it stable pass 1600mhz I will proceed with my 3.8ghz goal too..


----------



## bennieboi6969

ijust did http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1627257 and then went to go to 295 and it came on then went straight off. had to reset bios so something didnt like that at all lol


----------



## minion

wohoo tried 3.799ghz @ 1.55v lol.







just for fun. trying to get it up higher. hopefully won't go to BSOD







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1627941


----------



## bennieboi6969

nice. but when u do ya validation you need to use us user name on here


----------



## minion

opps sorry


----------



## bennieboi6969

its all good its just ppl like to know that its actually ur validation lol


----------



## krabs

was able to boot 3.6ghz @ 1.44v last year ... but it crashed shortly after taking this pic and not able to replicate this








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1427083

athlonII x4 635 ... 3.4ghz stable
cpu core @ 1.44
cpu-nb @ +0.50
using coolermaster hyper101 ... this budget cooler can't handle cpu stressing programs

my mobo bios auto overvolt the ram to 1.6v ... should I lower it ?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1629366


----------



## bennieboi6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krabs;12207112*
> was able to boot 3.6ghz @ 1.44v last year ... but it crashed shortly after taking this pic and not able to replicate this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1427083
> 
> athlonII x4 635 ... 3.4ghz stable
> cpu core @ 1.44
> cpu-nb @ +0.50
> using coolermaster hyper101 ... this budget cooler can't handle cpu stressing programs
> 
> my mobo bios auto overvolt the ram to 1.6v ... should I lower it ?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1629366


it depends on the ram. mine are capable of 1.6 to 2 volt. but maybe u should lower your ht link thats why u cant go any higher


----------



## bennieboi6969

look what i just ordered


----------



## polk

Just wanted to say that my sticks post, it just needed a 1.76v to boot 1713mhz..sigh! I'm now at 3.6ghz trying to get back to 3.71ghz..This rams is giving me problems pass it's rated speed of 1600mhz. Tried lowering the ram multiplier and I can boot with 3.71, but I just want to test how high I can get it with high freq settings.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

I just picked up one these chips (X4 635) for a budget rig and strapped a Hyper 212+ to it. I'm very new to OC'ing AMD chips so I was wondering if you would be so kind as to point me towards a good guide. I'm only looking for a pretty mild OC to keep temps low and fan noise down, so are there any basics (max safe voltages/temps) I should keep in mind?

Edit: http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/53...ore-cache.html

I'm working through that now.


----------



## polk

What do mean by mild OC?what's mild for you?could you give any specific speed?it would help us give you the settings.. If 3.5ghz is mild for you then you could try 1.46v on your chip and the rest is auto. just keep the chip below 55c temp and for the max voltage is about 1.55 if your aiming with high OC.. Hope this help, I would suggest back reading even 20 pages back..


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *polk*


What do mean by mild OC?what's mild for you?could you give any specific speed?it would help us give you the settings.. If 3.5ghz is mild for you then you could try 1.43v on your chip and the rest is auto. just keep the chip below 55c temp and for the max voltage is about 1.55 if your aiming with high OC.. Hope this help, I would suggest back reading even 20 pages back..


I'd definitely going to work my way through the thread. I'm not exactly sure what I consider mild since I don't have a feel for the chips yet. I guess I would consider mild to be something that will keep me well within the safe temps and volts that I can achieve without major tweaking and stress testing.

I'm not really shooting for a certain clock speed. This build is my gf's, so I just want to squeeze out some extra performance without significantly compromising noise/stability/lifetime.


----------



## polk

If the system have a good cooling then you could reach 3.7ghz with 1.48v,I think if you run your OC to 1.50v it would last you 3years or more depending on the temps.. Just install a decent cooling system with it and your good to go..


----------



## minion

had enough of my OC session







3.625mhz @ 1.45v is all that i can squeez. if I make my fsb to 253 then after a 6 runs of High IBT I go to bsod.







even if i crank my voltage of my cpu nb voltage high enough can't seem to find the perfect blend. but i'm happy with 3.6 though


----------



## jpyumul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minion*


had enough of my OC session







3.625mhz @ 1.45v is all that i can squeez. if I make my fsb to 253 then after a 6 runs of High IBT I go to bsod.







even if i crank my voltage of my cpu nb voltage high enough can't seem to find the perfect blend. but i'm happy with 3.6 though










I totally agree. 3.625 is probably the peak of a 635 chip.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jpyumul*


I totally agree. 3.625 is probably the peak of a 635 chip.










You're just chicken to push it harder







.

If my board could push 1.65v stable, I'd be sitting as close to 4GHz stable as I could get with mine







.


----------



## minion

i've tried pushing it at 1.6v still didn't push through.


----------



## jpyumul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


You're just chicken to push it harder







.

If my board could push 1.65v stable, I'd be sitting as close to 4GHz stable as I could get with mine







.


Haha.. I think so...









I prefer the lower timings at 7-7-7-20. I guess those timings are holding back my OC.


----------



## Magikherbs

Hard to believe I've had mine 3 months now ahah...







I luv my Deneb !









Tip: The 'C' in the middle of the code 'CACYC', means I have a Deneb. eg. xxCxx , xxDxx = Propus

Edit..
Doh! Just saw you already have the same tip on pg 1 .. lmao..


----------



## bennieboi6969

why is ur multi at 13? thought the 630 run at 14?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bennieboi6969;12280474*
> why is ur multi at 13? thought the 630 run at 14?


Why not? I'm at 13.5x







.


----------



## bennieboi6969

but having the multi higher means the fsb doesnt have to be so high to overclock?

EDIT: the highest ive gotten is http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1627257


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bennieboi6969*


but having the multi higher means the fsb doesnt have to be so high to overclock?

EDIT: the highest ive gotten is http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1627257


Yes, that is true. But at 265 x 14, my RAM is only at 1060 instead of 1100. And my NB is only at 2385 instead of 2475







.


----------



## MrJames

Heres my validation link http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1640578

Think theres possibly much more OCing room left it's IntelBurn test stable using maximum and prime stable









Just wish my board could either unlock L3 cache or that I had L3 cache to unlock but oh well! Get about 44Gflops on burn test so not bad.....


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrJames*


Heres my validation link http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1640578

Think theres possibly much more OCing room left it's IntelBurn test stable using maximum and prime stable









Just wish my board could either unlock L3 cache or that I had L3 cache to unlock but oh well! Get about 44Gflops on burn test so not bad.....


Of course you've got more room. You're only at a measely 1.40v. You're good up to 1.55v, as long as the temps are below 55*C under load







. CPU-NB is good up to 1.45v.

Make sure your NB speed is decent too.


----------



## MrJames

NB is sitting at 2700mhz with 1.35v and CPU temperature is sitting around 45c full load and PWM keeping the fan down at about 1200rpm max is around 2300rpm


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrJames*


NB is sitting at 2700mhz with 1.35v and CPU temperature is sitting around 45c full load and PWM keeping the fan down at about 1200rpm max is around 2300rpm










Well then you've got PLENTY of room to go







.


----------



## MrJames

It was a real pain to get it to even post at 240mhz but figured out I had to change memory from ganged to unganged after that it started posting fine


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrJames*


It was a real pain to get it to even post at 240mhz but figured out I had to change memory from ganged to unganged after that it started posting fine










Believe it or not, Unganged is better







.


----------



## MrJames

Didn't think about changing it at first I tried everything even upping the CPU voltage to 1.55v and nothing was allowing it to post until I changed that


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bennieboi6969*


but having the multi higher means the fsb doesnt have to be so high to overclock?

EDIT: the highest ive gotten is http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1627257


I have tried it at 14x 250, 3.5ghz 1.375v, and it BSOD badly running Prime95. And I'll admit, I'm a little "oc shy" to try again with less ram. ahha

When you oc using the FSB it also raises your DRam, NB and HT speeds. I prefer to run mine at specs and at 250mhz I can easily downclock mine to those exact numbers. eg.. 200mhz = 2000mhz NB/HT, 250mhz = 2500mhz NB/HT..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Yes, that is true. But at 265 x 14, my RAM is only at 1060 instead of 1100. And my NB is only at 2385 instead of 2475







.


What volts are you using on your NB and HT ?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magikherbs*


I have tried it at 14x 250, 3.5ghz 1.375v, and it BSOD badly running Prime95. And I'll admit, I'm a little "oc shy" to try again with less ram. ahha

When you oc using the FSB it also raises your DRam, NB and HT speeds. I prefer to run mine at specs and at 250mhz I can easily downclock mine to those exact numbers. eg.. 200mhz = 2000mhz NB/HT, 250mhz = 2500mhz NB/HT..

What volts are you using on your NB and HT ?


250 x 14 = 3.50GHz, 1.425v
2500NB @ 1.175v (stock CPU-NB)
2000HT
DDR2-1000 @ 5-5-5-15-15, 2.20v

Once my CPU speed started climbing up past that point though, I'm having to use more and more CPU-NB voltage. I can pull off 2750MHz NB stable with 1.40v CPU-NB. But I can't boot with it (I can only use K10Stat to adjust CPU-NB).

At my current clocks:
275 x 13.5 = 3.71GHz, 1.55v
2475NB @ 1.30v CPU-NB (never really tried less honestly)
2200HT
DDR2-1100 @ 5-5-5-15-20, 2.30v


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


250 x 14 = 3.50GHz, 1.425v
2500NB @ 1.175v (stock CPU-NB)
2000HT
DDR2-1000 @ 5-5-5-15-15, 2.20v

Once my CPU speed started climbing up past that point though, I'm having to use more and more CPU-NB voltage. I can pull off 2750MHz NB stable with 1.40v CPU-NB. But I can't boot with it (I can only use K10Stat to adjust CPU-NB).

At my current clocks:
275 x 13.5 = 3.71GHz, 1.55v
2475NB @ 1.30v CPU-NB (never really tried less honestly)
2200HT
DDR2-1100 @ 5-5-5-15-20, 2.30v


Thanks for the info.







One more for the research pile lol ...


----------



## BrnxBmrsKid2

CPU: Athlon ii x4 640
Clock speed: 3450MHz
FSB x Multi: 230 x 15
Vcore: 1.472
RAM speed: 1277Mhz (8-8-8-20)
NB speed 2070MHZ
HT Link: 2070MHz
Motherboard: Gigabyte 870A-UD3
Cooling method: Air
OS Used: Windows 7 (64-Bit)


----------



## Desi

Hello! First time poster, long time reader of these forums. I think this may be my only place to get some real answers to my question since I have Intel Fanboys just telling me to constantly sell my crap and buy something good. All I want is something real









Im getting my Tax check on Friday and I got a good deal on a Radeon 6970 that Im gong to buy for just under the price of a 6950. I was just going to buy the 6950 and unlock it to 6970 specs since they are the exact same card. However Im wondering if my new card will be bottlenecked by my Athlon II X4 [email protected] ghz?

My Athlon seems to handle my games pretty well with my Radeon 5850, but Im afraid that when I get the new card I wont see a big improvement on my games at 1080 resolutions. What do you guys think? Would the lack of L3 hurt me here? Any insight would be greatly apprechaited!


----------



## bennieboi6969

the level 3 cache wont make that much of a difference. have u tried unlocking it? some of the 620 630 635 have the level 3 disabled


----------



## FlawleZ

Athlon II does well with no L3 cache. It's actually very comparable to Phenom I performance.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desi;12336202*
> Hello! First time poster, long time reader of these forums. I think this may be my only place to get some real answers to my question since I have Intel Fanboys just telling me to constantly sell my crap and buy something good. All I want is something real
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im getting my Tax check on Friday and I got a good deal on a Radeon 6970 that Im gong to buy for just under the price of a 6950. I was just going to buy the 6950 and unlock it to 6970 specs since they are the exact same card. However Im wondering if my new card will be bottlenecked by my Athlon II X4 [email protected] ghz?
> 
> My Athlon seems to handle my games pretty well with my Radeon 5850, but Im afraid that when I get the new card I wont see a big improvement on my games at 1080 resolutions. What do you guys think? Would the lack of L3 hurt me here? Any insight would be greatly apprechaited!


The only game that I have any issues at all with is GTA IV. Which a Phenom II quad at 3.6GHz (my Athlon II being at 3.7) has the same exact problem.

So overclock your Athlon a little more if you can. But no, it won't slow down a high end single GPU card. It'll be just fine. The only "bottleneck" you'll ever see is on CPU intensive games such as GTA IV (that's literally the ONLY one I can't max out).


----------



## Desi

Well, when I look in CPU-Z I think it shows 512k Level 3. Cant check right now cause im at work but, that sounds about right. From what I remember I dont think there was a big performance difference in gaming, clock to clock from Athlon II X4 to Phenom II X4. Some games had very minimal difference while some had around 5 to 7% difference.

Im not savy on overclocking. I got the Athlon to 3.4ghz because my mobo has a easy oc switch to switch from 10 to 20% gains. The voltage is set to 1.37 with the OC, so im not even sure if the voltage has been bumped from stock. How would I go about unlocking the L3? Or is the 512k the max I would get out of it?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desi;12336568*
> Well, when I look in CPU-Z I think it shows 512k Level 3. Cant check right now cause im at work but, that sounds about right. From what I remember I dont think there was a big performance difference in gaming, clock to clock from Athlon II X4 to Phenom II X4. Some games had very minimal difference while some had around 5 to 7% difference.
> 
> Im not savy on overclocking. I got the Athlon to 3.4ghz because my mobo has a easy oc switch to switch from 10 to 20% gains. The voltage is set to 1.37 with the OC, so im not even sure if the voltage has been bumped from stock. How would I go about unlocking the L3? Or is the 512k the max I would get out of it?


That 512k is your L2 cache. Not L3 cache.

The Athlon II is 3-5% slower than the Phenom II clock for clock, depending on the application. Sometimes less, but I've never seen a benchmark where it was more than 5% slower.

Just do some reading around in the AMD section. 1.37v is basically stock (1.35v is stock). You're safe up to 1.55v vcore and 1.45v CPU-NB. So you've got a LOT of room left







.

Unlocking the L3 is done with ACC in your BIOS. But you'll need to understand voltages to get it to work right sometimes, and that's if you have the L3 to begin with.


----------



## Desi

Yeah, I too have pretty bad issues with GTA as well which I did notice that it eating 100% of my CPU but only 80% of my GPU. Should I try to hit the max clock on the 1.37 voltage then just up the voltage by .01 intagers and then raising clock more? My H-50 I have on the CPU keeps temps VERY low. I idle at 17-20C full load hits about 35C on my 3.4 OC. Think I can get "safely" get another 200-300mhz without worrying about temps and problems? Maybe I should research the best way to OC the Athlon instead of waisting all your time









Thank you for the posts people! I really apprechaite the help!


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desi;12336669*
> Yeah, I too have pretty bad issues with GTA as well which I did notice that it eating 100% of my CPU but only 80% of my GPU. Should I try to hit the max clock on the 1.37 voltage then just up the voltage by .01 intagers and then raising clock more? My H-50 I have on the CPU keeps temps VERY low. I idle at 17-20C full load hits about 35C on my 3.4 OC. Think I can get "safely" get another 200-300mhz without worrying about temps and problems? Maybe I should research the best way to OC the Athlon instead of waisting all your time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the posts people! I really apprechaite the help!


3.5GHz (with my chip) will take around 1.42v or so.

And I think you can SAFELY get 3.6-3.7GHz easy enough.


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desi;12336568*
> Well, when I look in CPU-Z I think it shows 512k Level 3. Cant check right now cause im at work but, that sounds about right. From what I remember I dont think there was a big performance difference in gaming, clock to clock from Athlon II X4 to Phenom II X4. Some games had very minimal difference while some had around 5 to 7% difference.
> 
> Im not savy on overclocking. I got the Athlon to 3.4ghz because my mobo has a easy oc switch to switch from 10 to 20% gains. The voltage is set to 1.37 with the OC, so im not even sure if the voltage has been bumped from stock. How would I go about unlocking the L3? Or is the 512k the max I would get out of it?


If the L3 cache is stable, your cpu will match a Phenom II clock for clock.

Page one of this thread has a great guide for unlocking AM3 cpus..


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;12336646*
> That 512k is your L2 cache. Not L3 cache.
> 
> The Athlon II is 3-5% slower than the Phenom II clock for clock, depending on the application. Sometimes less, but I've never seen a benchmark where it was more than 5% slower.
> 
> Just do some reading around in the AMD section. 1.37v is basically stock (1.35v is stock). You're safe up to 1.55v vcore and 1.45v CPU-NB. So you've got a LOT of room left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Unlocking the L3 is done with ACC in your BIOS. But you'll need to understand voltages to get it to work right sometimes, and that's if you have the L3 to begin with.


Actually Phenom II averages about 10% or more faster than Athlon II at same clocks.

Just look at X3 435 vs X3 720 BE

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/112?vs=83


----------



## Desi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;12336688*
> 3.5GHz (with my chip) will take around 1.42v or so.
> 
> And I think you can SAFELY get 3.6-3.7GHz easy enough.


Nice! What a good chip the Athlon is turning out to be. A lot of people gave me a lot of crap about upgrading my GPU every 8 months to a year and not upgrading my Mobo, CPU. I paid $49.99 for the 630 about 6 months ago wondering if it would adequitly replace my Core2Duo setup I had before (which was I think around $400 for the mobo and cpu when it was newer). Getting such good OC at such low power/temps and it has kept my rig happy. Ill see what I can do about getting it to 3.7 and post back with my results. Thank you!

Radeon 6970- Bring on Crysis 2!


----------



## spleenharvester

Highest OC I've been able to get stable:

Athlon II X4 630 @ 3510MHz
1.4v VCore
AMI BIOS v2.5
MSI GF615M-P33
Lapped K8 stock heatsink with Arctic Cooling 120mm PWM behind
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1652545 - Rest of info should be in there
Windows 7 Home x64


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spleenharvester;12364321*
> Highest OC I've been able to get stable:
> 
> Athlon II X4 630 @ 3510MHz
> 1.4v VCore
> AMI BIOS v2.5
> MSI GF615M-P33
> Lapped K8 stock heatsink with Arctic Cooling 120mm PWM behind
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1652545 - Rest of info should be in there
> Windows 7 Home x64


Thats pretty good for that motherboard.


----------



## Darkapoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ;12336772*
> Actually Phenom II averages about 10% or more faster than Athlon II at same clocks.
> 
> Just look at X3 435 vs X3 720 BE
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/112?vs=83


He was referring to when the l3 is unlocked on the chip clock for clock.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkapoc;12367242*
> He was referring to when the l3 is unlocked on the chip clock for clock.


I don't think so. Because in that case they should be identical in performance.


----------



## bennieboi6969

FlawleZ well if u throttle ur cpu to 3.7 and run a benchmark on the cpu and ill do tghe same we could kinda see how close they are?


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bennieboi6969;12367725*
> FlawleZ well if u throttle ur cpu to 3.7 and run a benchmark on the cpu and ill do tghe same we could kinda see how close they are?


Which benchmark would you like to try? Cinebench?


----------



## bennieboi6969

up to you


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bennieboi6969;12368254*
> up to you


Let's do Cinebench R11.5 as it tests CPU ability to render which is whats important for games.


----------



## Drenlin

I'd like to see the results of this


----------



## bennieboi6969

ok just bout to run it you fin yet?


----------



## bennieboi6969

done


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bennieboi6969;12368490*
> done


I've been messing with my 720BE rig let me hook up the 965 system and I'll post up my scores.


----------



## bennieboi6969

found these


----------



## FlawleZ

Okay did a quick run at 3.7Ghz.

I'm surprised at how well yours scores, maybe Cinebench isn't as cache dependent as I thought.


----------



## bennieboi6969

if u click the link in my sig i actually have the lvl3 cache unlocked so there is not much difference between the 2 lol


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bennieboi6969;12368654*
> if u click the link in my sig i actually have the lvl3 cache unlocked so there is not much difference between the 2 lol


Oh lol well yeah in that case they SHOULD be identical clock for clock. The difference you see between yours and mine is mobo/RAM/CPU tweak & efficiency. My goal with this chip was to break 5 points in Cinebench but I have a weak core 2 so I'm stuck at 3.8 anything higher is unstable. ;/

What does yours score with no L3?


----------



## Drenlin

You guys should match your RAM settings and see what happens.


----------



## bennieboi6969

cant ddr2 opposed to ddr3 also chipsets different oc style dif

but here without lvl3 cache


----------



## FlawleZ

Interesting. So yeah I was right roughly 10% difference with L3 cache vs not. We could run additional benchmarks as well but again its not really fair to compare given the different boards and RAM.


----------



## bennieboi6969

agreed mayb i should get a phenom and the run some benchies to get more accurate Results


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ;12368617*
> Okay did a quick run at 3.7Ghz.
> 
> I'm surprised at how well yours scores, maybe Cinebench isn't as cache dependent as I thought.


I'd say they scale just fine.







Only prob was the first test crashed b/c the colors didn't match. And how about some Wprime ?? lol

Brb with some stock and locked benchies. I believe the performance boost can be as high as 20%+. Gonna run some FFXIV benchmark, Performance Test 7.0 and 32m Wprime.


----------



## Magikherbs

Performance Test 7.0 numbers are interesting. Especially the huge boost to CPU physics.









FFXIV tests were done with NvCpl set to: Ambient Occ off, 16x AF, Gamma corr on, 2x AA, Supersample, High quality, triple buff and threaded opt on. The 'no Lv3 stock CPU' result was done with 8xAA, by mistake haha.. so the result should be about 50-100 pts higher.

Has anyone heard of Athlon II x2's unlocking to x3/4 ? The guy that sold me a280, weeks ago, said his x2 260 unlocked to a stable quad...


----------



## pioneerisloud

Most of the dual cores are native dual cores. Unless he got REALLY lucky and got one of the very first chips ever made.

The Athlon x3's are known to be locked down Deneb quads though







.


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Most of the dual cores are native dual cores. Unless he got REALLY lucky and got one of the very first chips ever made.

The Athlon x3's are known to be locked down Deneb quads though







.


He didn't mention how old and I'm vague as to the model lol.. 250 or 260 ??







He did say that there was no Lv3 cache...

Lets hope the unlockables keep coming with AM3+ !









Edit

Cinebench results... #6 - unlocked Lv3 cache 3250mhz cpu, #7 - no Lv3 cache 3250mhz cpu, #8 - no Lv3 cache 2800mhz cpu


----------



## bennieboi6969

nice set of benchies now need a phenom in the same setup


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bennieboi6969*


nice set of benchies now need a phenom in the same setup


You mean with no L3 or just with different clock speeds?


----------



## bennieboi6969

just same mb ram and clocks


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bennieboi6969*


nice set of benchies now need a phenom in the same setup


Thanks man...







My friend has a 920.. I'll see if I can twist his arm ! haha


----------



## Magikherbs

The Unofficial Cinebench 11.5 Database


----------



## bennieboi6969

yea found that aswell but theres not many athlons on there lol


----------



## Darkapoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*


I don't think so. Because in that case they should be identical in performance.


They are .. mine is....
3dmark 06 shows similar results for cpu score between my chip at 3.8 with l3 as a 965 at 3.8.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Just for the record here guys,

These chips will throttle at 90*C. They don't do the typical, slow down to a crawl kind of throttle either. They hard lock up at 90.


----------



## bennieboi6969

did urs hit 90?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bennieboi6969*


did urs hit 90?


Yes







. See my sig for my clocks, volts, and how many cores I'm running. Then notice what cooler I have on it right now.....


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Yes







. See my sig for my clocks, volts, and how many cores I'm running. Then notice what cooler I have on it right now.....










Did you disable 2 cores and underclock or is your CPU damaged?


----------



## Davidsen

Anyone gotten their 620's to 4GHz, or close to that point?

Was thinking of trying it with H50, but wanted to hear other folks attempts.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*


Did you disable 2 cores and underclock or is your CPU damaged?


It's not damaged







. I did it on purpose to AVOID damage, until my mounting bracket for my Xiggy comes in. Broke the clip ons for my Xiggy, hence why I'm on the stupid stock cooler with no fan.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


It's not damaged







. I did it on purpose to AVOID damage, until my mounting bracket for my Xiggy comes in. Broke the clip ons for my Xiggy, hence why I'm on the stupid stock cooler with no fan.


Oh! Stock cooler with no fan!?!














Sounds like a sad situation indeed.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davidsen*


Anyone gotten their 620's to 4GHz, or close to that point?

Was thinking of trying it with H50, but wanted to hear other folks attempts.


I got my 630 to 4.0GHz. Not stable...but bench stable







.

RAM in dual channel (4004MHz)
RAM in single channel (4033MHz)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*


Oh! Stock cooler with no fan!?!














Sounds like a sad situation indeed.


Yeah I know. I sacrificed the stock fan a long time ago, for an experiment. And now I can't seem to find the sucker. Oh well, all the parts I need to fix my rig are on their way to me now







.


----------



## Magikherbs

Well looky here ! lol

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=266741


----------



## bennieboi6969

damn nice as i wish that was mine


----------



## Davidsen

Tried OC'ing my 620, couldn't even get close to 3.2GHz, the limit for 1.375v bios voltage sucks, incl. the 13x only multi.


----------



## Lhon0901

Been trying for a week now and stuck with 3.25 GHz on my Athlon II x4 635, but I see that they can make it as high as 3.5 Ghz... Sadly, my MOBO, w/c is an MSI K9N6PGM2-V2 is not very good for overlcocking...

Here's the detalis:
* Athlon II X4 type: 635
* BIOS Version: V2.7
* Clock speed: 3313 (245 Mhz) Original: 2913 (200 Mhz)
* FSB x Multi: x13.5
* Vcore: Auto
* RAM speed: 813 Mhz
* NB speed: 1963.3 Mhz (multi x8)
* NB Voltage: Auto
* HT Link: 981.7 (set to 800 mhz)
* HT Voltage: Auto
* Motherboard: MSI K9N6PGM2-V2
* Cooling method: HSF
* OCZ Vendetta 2
* Win 7 Ultimate 64 bit



Anybody here that can help me overclock this to reach at least 3.4 Ghz?


----------



## bennieboi6969

my desk draw has a new outlook on life now lol


----------



## Darkapoc

xD Nice, Thinking of doing a new desk mod once I get a new desk.

And closest I've gotten to 4 ghz stable is about 3.9 on air with a thermaltake bigv and a koolance high cfm high static fan.
Though I think I'm being limited by my power supply.


----------



## bennieboi6969

lol kinda looks like that aye mayb try unplugging unnecessary things and drop the overall load


----------



## Darkapoc

Only thing not necessary are my fans I don't run a huge comp load xD 1 cd drive and 2 hdds High cfm fans that's it haha.


----------



## AMDlover

Hi im new here.

I have a Athlon IIx630 under a Hyper 212 with 2 enermax cluster @3.5ghz.
But i want more









How can i unlock L3 cache?
Do yo guys need any data for know if i can unlock l3 cache?


----------



## bennieboi6969

a cpuz validation and a pic of the hs of ya cpu


----------



## AMDlover

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bennieboi6969*


a cpuz validation and a pic of the hs of ya cpu


sorry but *** means "hs of ya cpu"?


----------



## bennieboi6969

theres writing on the Heatsink of the cpu itself and on there it has some codes as it says on the op:

On the Stepping, if yours starts with XXDXX, you have a Propus core and thus no L3 cache to unlock. If yours starts with XXCXX, you have a Deneb core and thus a chance to unlock the L3 cache if you can keep it stable.


----------



## AMDlover

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bennieboi6969*


theres writing on the Heatsink of the cpu itself and on there it has some codes as it says on the op:

On the Stepping, if yours starts with XXDXX, you have a Propus core and thus no L3 cache to unlock. If yours starts with XXCXX, you have a Deneb core and thus a chance to unlock the L3 cache if you can keep it stable.


I dont want to take out the cooler that code is in the box?


----------



## bennieboi6969

nope just on the cpu. u can just try unlocking it?


----------



## AMDlover

Here it is









Ins OCCT it says codename rana um cpu-z is propus and i dont know *** is wrong










How i unlock?


----------



## Darkapoc

Occt is wrong a lot and it will continue to say propus even if you do unlock (mine did atleast)

You can just try unlocking l3 cache from what I know there aren't really any risks of TRYING to unlock it set your cpu to stock clocks and enable acc.


----------



## MM101

First, what's with all of these weak FSB failures? I'm not lucky, so I know it's not a chance I got a better CPU.

A lot of these overclockers don't seem to do things step by step:

Step 1: Turn off Cool N' Quiet
Step 2: Manually adjust HT Link Multiplier to keep under 2100, and CPU-NB Multiplier to keep >= HT, and Under 2100.
Step 3: Manually adjust RAM multiplier to keep below stock frequency.
Step 4: Take voltages of CPU, CPU-NB, RAM, NB-SB-HT off auto.
Step 5: Lock in RAM timings (CL, tRCD, tRP, tRAS, tRC, CR)
Step 6: Adjust FSB frequency up. I did it in 25 mhz jumps.
Step 7: Save settings and start up computer.
Step 8: If computer blue screens, turn up voltage on CPU-NB, go back to step 7. If computer crashes, turn up CPU voltage, go back to step 7. If you login and register CPU-Z, go back to Step 6 until satisfied.
Step 9: Prime95 test it. If it crashes before 3 hours, adjust CPU voltage up and return to step 7. If it blue screens, adjust RAM voltage up (once total) and return to step 7. If you already adjusted the RAM voltage once, adjust up the CPU-NB voltage and return to step 7.
Step 10: ??
Step 11: Profit.

(Note, Step 10 and 11 are south park jokes)

Now for my post to join the club:

*
[*]Athlon II X4 Type*: 620
*
[*]CPU stepping and manufacturing date*: CADAC, Stepping 2, Revision BL-C2. Not sure about the rest on the CPU itself.
*
[*]BIOS Version*: v10.6
*
[*]Clock speed*: 3737.7 mhz
*
[*]FSB x Multi*: 325mhz x 11.5
*
[*]Vcore*: 1.544v (bounced between 1.53 and 1.6 in prime lol, this motherboard is ****ty)
*
[*]RAM speed*: 1300 MHZ (9,9,9,24,34,2T) (CL,RCD,RP,RAS,RC,CR)
*
[*]NB speed*: 2600 MHZ
*
[*]NB Voltage*: 1.511v
*
[*]HT Link*: 1950 MHZ
*
[*]HT Voltage*: 1.339v
*
[*]Motherboard*: MSI 770-G45 (MS-7599)
*
[*]Cooling method*: Air
*
[*]HSF Used or Water Block*: Coolermaster Hyper 212
*
[*]CPU-Z validation would also be nice.*: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1703402
*
[*]OS Used*: Windows 7 Professional x64
I will try to push this to a 12x multiplier/


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MM101*


First, what's with all of these weak FSB failures? I'm not lucky, so I know it's not a chance I got a better CPU.

A lot of these overclockers don't seem to do things step by step:

Step 1: Turn off Cool N' Quiet
Step 2: Manually adjust HT Link Multiplier to keep under 2100, and CPU-NB Multiplier to keep >= HT, and Under 2100.
Step 3: Manually adjust RAM multiplier to keep below stock frequency.
Step 4: Take voltages of CPU, CPU-NB, RAM, NB-SB-HT off auto.
Step 5: Lock in RAM timings (CL, tRCD, tRP, tRAS, tRC, CR)
Step 6: Adjust FSB frequency up. I did it in 25 mhz jumps.
Step 7: Save settings and start up computer.
Step 8: If computer blue screens, turn up voltage on CPU-NB, go back to step 7. If computer crashes, turn up CPU voltage, go back to step 7. If you login and register CPU-Z, go back to Step 6 until satisfied.
Step 9: Prime95 test it. If it crashes before 3 hours, adjust CPU voltage up and return to step 7. If it blue screens, adjust RAM voltage up (once total) and return to step 7. If you already adjusted the RAM voltage once, adjust up the CPU-NB voltage and return to step 7.
Step 10: ??
Step 11: Profit.

(Note, Step 10 and 11 are south park jokes)

Now for my post to join the club:

*
[*]Athlon II X4 Type*: 620
*
[*]CPU stepping and manufacturing date*: CADAC, Stepping 2, Revision BL-C2. Not sure about the rest on the CPU itself.
*
[*]BIOS Version*: v10.6
*
[*]Clock speed*: 3737.7 mhz
*
[*]FSB x Multi*: 325mhz x 11.5
*
[*]Vcore*: 1.544v (bounces between 1.528, 1.536, and 1.544, this motherboard is ****ty)
*
[*]RAM speed*: 1300 MHZ (9,9,9,24,34,2T) (CL,RCD,RP,RAS,RC,CR)
*
[*]NB speed*: 2275 MHZ
*
[*]NB Voltage*: 1.478v
*
[*]HT Link*: 1950 MHZ
*
[*]HT Voltage*: 1.339v
*
[*]Motherboard*: MSI 770-G45 (MS-7599)
*
[*]Cooling method*: Air
*
[*]HSF Used or Water Block*: Coolermaster Hyper 212
*
[*]CPU-Z validation would also be nice.*: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1703388
*
[*]OS Used*: Windows 7 Professional x64
I will try to push this to a 12x multiplier/


You do realize that "weak FSB speeds" is completely dependant on the motherboard being used, right? I was at 275 x 13.5 on my 630, DDR2-1100. My board wouldn't push past 275 though.


----------



## MM101

I was referring to a lot of the "my fsb won't go higher than 212, 225" posts I have seen in various threads. Also, going back and editing my previous post after noticing Prime not liking my settings.

I had similar issues, I brought my cpu to 3.1GHZ, couldn't get it above 250x13, but after setting in the manual settings, keeping HT Link below 2100, RAM near stock, and setting manual voltages, things smoothed out to 300.


----------



## nima158

Hey guys, I'm pretty new to overclocking and I'm having a problem, I have an AMD Athlon II x4 620 @ 2.6ghz and attempted to overclock it via bios but i noticed that i wasn't able to get past the bios screen after 215mhz bus speed. Seeing that everyone is able to achieve at-least 3.0ghz, I don't see why I would not be able to.

These are my specs:
AMD Athlon II X4 620 Processor 2.6 GHz
ASUS M2N68-AM SE2 Motherboard
(1x) Ultra 2048MB PC5400 DDR2 667MHz RAM
(2x) 250GB WD SATA HDD
Sapphire Vapor-X ATI Radeon 5770 GDDR3 1GB
BFG Tech LS-450 450W PSU

Here is my CPU-Z validation to as high as i can overclock it:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1703483

Here are pictures of my relevant Bios settings:


























Any help would be greatly appreciated, Thanks!


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nima158;12684362*
> Hey guys, I'm pretty new to overclocking and I'm having a problem, I have an AMD Athlon II x4 620 @ 2.6ghz and attempted to overclock it via bios but i noticed that i wasn't able to get past the bios screen after 215mhz bus speed. Seeing that everyone is able to achieve at-least 3.0ghz, I don't see why I would not be able to.
> 
> These are my specs:
> AMD Athlon II X4 620 Processor 2.6 GHz
> ASUS M2N68-AM SE2 Motherboard
> (1x) Ultra 2048MB PC5400 DDR2 667MHz RAM
> (2x) 250GB WD SATA HDD
> Sapphire Vapor-X ATI Radeon 5770 GDDR3 1GB
> BFG Tech LS-450 450W PSU
> 
> Here is my CPU-Z validation to as high as i can overclock it:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1703483
> 
> Here are pictures of my relevant Bios settings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated, Thanks!


When you OC using the FSB, it also changes your ram HT link and NB speeds. Instead of leaving them at auto, I would manually set the ram's speed, voltage and timings to spec. NB and HT link links too.

Just noticed that the max NB and HT link your mobo will do is 1000mhz because its AM2 based. No doubt it holding you back.

Have you updated the bios ?


----------



## nima158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magikherbs;12685422*
> When you OC using the FSB, it also changes your ram HT link and NB speeds. Instead of leaving them at auto, I would manually set the ram's speed, voltage and timings to spec. NB and HT link links too.
> 
> Just noticed that the max NB and HT link your mobo will do is 1000mhz because its AM2 based. No doubt it holding you back.
> 
> Have you updated the bios ?


Yes, my bios is up to date, but how do i control the HT link and NB speeds if they're not listed in my bios?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nima158;12687344*
> Yes, my bios is up to date, but how do i control the HT link and NB speeds if they're not listed in my bios?


You don't, because you have a really really cheap, really old motherboard that was never made to use an AM3 processor.


----------



## nima158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;12687506*
> You don't, because you have a really really cheap, really old motherboard that was never made to use an AM3 processor.


LOL, Well.. I cant disagree with that, however this is where i got my mobo from: http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4496440

It says that it goes up to 2000MHz for HT, So I'm assuming you googled the wrong mobo?

Also I bought it in a bare-bones kit from tiger direct that came with this cpu, so you cant really blame me for choosing the wrong combination.









And one last thing, is it conclusive that its hopeless to overclock this cpu significantly with this mobo?

Thanks again, I appreciate your time.

Edit: Sorry, I didn't realize it wasn't the same person who replied. Please ignore that part about googling the wrong mobo.


----------



## MM101

It's not hopeless, it's just harder.

http://motherboards-reviews.com/ASUS/socket_AM3/M2N68-AM_PLUS/ASUS_M2N68-AM_PLUS_BIOS_screens.html

This is a site that did some overclocking with your motherboard, a different processor, but same concept.


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nima158;12687598*
> LOL, Well.. I cant disagree with that, however this is where i got my mobo from: http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4496440
> 
> It says that it goes up to 2000MHz for HT, So I'm assuming you googled the wrong mobo?
> 
> Also I bought it in a bare-bones kit from tiger direct that came with this cpu, so you cant really blame me for choosing the wrong combination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one last thing, is it conclusive that its hopeless to overclock this cpu significantly with this mobo?
> 
> Thanks again, I appreciate your time.
> 
> Edit: Sorry, I didn't realize it wasn't the same person who replied. Please ignore that part about googling the wrong mobo.


Some sites have it listed wrong. Your mobo will do 1000mhz/2000mt which is half of the CPU's default speed. AM3 boards are capable of 2600mhz/5200mt, btw.

Try 12x or 13x 250mhz on the FSB, down clock the ram and manually set its timings/ volts to defaults. Cpu volts should be at 1.325 and mind your temps.


----------



## nima158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magikherbs;12688379*
> Some sites have it listed wrong. Your mobo will do 1000mhz/2000mt which is half of the CPU's default speed. AM3 boards are capable of 2600mhz/5200mt, btw.
> 
> Try 12x or 13x 250mhz on the FSB, down clock the ram and manually set its timings/ volts to defaults. Cpu volts should be at 1.325 and mind your temps.


Thanks, but i give up on my crappy motherboard, can you suggest a decently priced AM3 motherboard that overclocks well with my 620?

And if possible, can you suggest good 4GB DDR3 ram that also overclocks well?

Please use any of these sites:

http://ncix.com/

http://www.newegg.ca/

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/

Thanks again!


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nima158;12707683*
> Thanks, but i give up on my crappy motherboard, can you suggest a decently priced AM3 motherboard that overclocks well with my 620?
> 
> And if possible, can you suggest good 4GB DDR3 ram that also overclocks well?
> 
> Please use any of these sites:
> 
> http://ncix.com/
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.ca/
> 
> Thanks again!


No probs .. Its really up to you b/c all makers boast about the OC potential of their boards. Gigabyte, MSI, Biostar and Asus all make good 790-890gx/fx chipsets. Same goes for the ram. There are plenty of reviews out there that should help you decide.

I have never really OC'd my ram and NB for that matter lol. For me, the temp gains and potential BSODs are not worth the nominal performance gains.








Although... now that I have way better cooling, I am feeling the urge to push things a little more.









See pic. Too bad I ex'ed out the FFXIV window by accident hehe... But still... sweet temps !
CPU - 3.5ghz - 14x 250mhz, 1.385v GPU - 702/1242/1620


----------



## bennieboi6969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magikherbs*


No probs .. Its really up to you b/c all makers boast about the OC potential of their boards. Gigabyte, MSI, Biostar and Asus all make good 790-890gx/fx chipsets. Same goes for the ram. There are plenty of reviews out there that should help you decide.

I have never really OC'd my ram and NB for that matter lol. For me, the temp gains and potential BSODs are not worth the nominal performance gains.









Although... now that I have way better cooling, I am feeling the urge to push things a little more.









See pic. Too bad I ex'ed out the FFXIV window by accident hehe... But still... sweet temps !
CPU - 3.5ghz - 14x 250mhz, 1.385v GPU - 702/1242/1620


yea this is so tru rep+. i got my 620 to 3.7 and thats wheres it stayed lol


----------



## originaldgk

* Athlon II X4 type: Athlon II x4 630
* Clock speed:3753.1 mhz
* FSB x Multi: 268 x14
* Vcore: 1.5
* RAM speed:1429.8mhz
* HT Link: 1876.6mhz
* Motherboard: ASUS M4N98TD EVO 980a sli(not using sli tho)
* Cooling method: Air, noctua nh-d14


----------



## THC Butterz

i've got anthlon II X4 645 @ 3.41 will upload cpuz varification temps stepping etc tomarow


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bennieboi6969;12710035*
> yea this is so tru rep+. i got my 620 to 3.7 and thats wheres it stayed lol


Cheers lol.. .but I want to see temps/screenies.









What is the fastest your CPU will run, with little/no temp gain ? Did it unlock ?


----------



## terence52

Guess i will swap back my 620 into my rig soon








let see how far i can go with it compared to my 945 now.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nima158;12687598*
> LOL, Well.. I cant disagree with that, however this is where i got my mobo from: http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4496440
> 
> It says that it goes up to 2000MHz for HT, So I'm assuming you googled the wrong mobo?
> 
> Also I bought it in a bare-bones kit from tiger direct that came with this cpu, so you cant really blame me for choosing the wrong combination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one last thing, is it conclusive that its hopeless to overclock this cpu significantly with this mobo?
> 
> Thanks again, I appreciate your time.
> 
> Edit: Sorry, I didn't realize it wasn't the same person who replied. Please ignore that part about googling the wrong mobo.


If you're a gamer sell your chip and board and get an i3 2100 and a 99 dollar board. You can't overclock it, but it's atleast on par with a Phenom II 975 and usually faster even though it's only 3.1Ghz(the 975 is 3.5). When you get some cash buy a k series chip(there will be more of them in the coming months).

Hell you could even go 1156+i3 5xx overclock it to 4Ghz+ and be much better off as long as HT is enabled. If you don't game then there is no reason to overclock. If you're going to be buying a new board anyways I would get something else.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956;12715525*
> If you're a gamer sell your chip and board and get an i3 2100 and a 99 dollar board. You can't overclock it, but it's atleast on par with a Phenom II 975 and usually faster even though it's only 3.1Ghz(the 975 is 3.5). When you get some cash buy a k series chip(there will be more of them in the coming months).
> 
> Hell you could even go 1156+i3 5xx overclock it to 4Ghz+ and be much better off as long as HT is enabled. If you don't game then there is no reason to overclock. If you're going to be buying a new board anyways I would get something else.


He could also buy quality parts instead, such as my old Athlon setup with a 790FX board







. Just sayin, its up in the marketplace.

And the i3 isn't that great for gaming. It's still a dual core.


----------



## bennieboi6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magikherbs;12714754*
> Cheers lol.. .but I want to see temps/screenies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the fastest your CPU will run, with little/no temp gain ? Did it unlock ?












thats all ive got it to


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;12716648*
> He could also buy quality parts instead, such as my old Athlon setup with a 790FX board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just sayin, its up in the marketplace.
> 
> And the i3 isn't that great for gaming. It's still a dual core.


Yep.. for everyday use and gaming, you can't beat the price to performance ratio of a stock Athlon II x3/4.









edit
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bennieboi6969;12717758*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats all ive got it to


That CPU cooler obviously freakin rocks eheh... and sweet 'Phenom II 970' you have there !









What CPUz version is that ? Mine does not show TDP.


----------



## bennieboi6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magikherbs;12717930*
> Yep.. for everyday use and gaming, you can't beat the price to performance ratio of a stock Athlon II x3/4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That CPU cooler obviously freakin rocks eheh... and sweet 'Phenom II 970' you have there !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What CPUz version is that ? Mine does not show TDP.


TDP?


























well as for cooling theres a 240 rad and 90cfm cm fans lol


----------



## THC Butterz

got my anthlon II X4 645 [email protected] 3.47 with only a basic air cooler
(231.24 X 15) with max temp after 5 min stress test at full load 106F,or 41C


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bennieboi6969;12718162*
> TDP?


Yep.. the new CPU-z now shows current Total Power Draw.









I was pretty sure that an AM3 CPU does not change TDP when unlocked b/c the temps stayed the same. Now this confirms my theory heh...


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magikherbs;12719079*
> Yep.. the new CPU-z now shows current Total Power Draw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was pretty sure that an AM3 CPU does not change TDP when unlocked b/c the temps stayed the same. Now this confirms my theory heh...


No, it doesn't. It shows max power draw at stock.

My i5 shows 95w TDP. Which I find it odd, that I had to RAISE my TDP limit in BIOS from 120w to 180w to get it to 4.8GHz stable. I know damn good and well I'm drawing more than 95w of power







.

All that TDP reading is, is the stock value. It's no different than reading the instructions sets, stepping, or the exact chip.


----------



## Darkapoc

Good to see so many new faces in here doing Great with the overclocks.
Getting a new power supply tomorrow tx750 (old model) Will see about a new overclock top out once it gets in.









Should be posted in the OP to avoid unneeded questions or confusion.
vvvvvvvvvv
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MM101;12683459*
> 
> Step 1: Turn off Cool N' Quiet
> Step 2: Manually adjust HT Link Multiplier to keep under 2100, and CPU-NB Multiplier to keep >= HT, and Under 2100.
> Step 3: Manually adjust RAM multiplier to keep below stock frequency.
> Step 4: Take voltages of CPU, CPU-NB, RAM, NB-SB-HT off auto.
> Step 5: Lock in RAM timings (CL, tRCD, tRP, tRAS, tRC, CR)
> Step 6: Adjust FSB frequency up. I did it in 25 mhz jumps.
> Step 7: Save settings and start up computer.
> Step 8: If computer blue screens, turn up voltage on CPU-NB, go back to step 7. If computer crashes, turn up CPU voltage, go back to step 7. If you login and register CPU-Z, go back to Step 6 until satisfied.
> Step 9: Prime95 test it. If it crashes before 3 hours, adjust CPU voltage up and return to step 7. If it blue screens, adjust RAM voltage up (once total) and return to step 7. If you already adjusted the RAM voltage once, adjust up the CPU-NB voltage and return to step 7


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;12719109*
> No, it doesn't. It shows max power draw at stock.
> 
> My i5 shows 95w TDP. Which I find it odd, that I had to RAISE my TDP limit in BIOS from 120w to 180w to get it to 4.8GHz stable. I know damn good and well I'm drawing more than 95w of power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> All that TDP reading is, is the stock value. It's no different than reading the instructions sets, stepping, or the exact chip.


Hey you're right lol... I'm at 3.5ghz 1.3875v and CPUz still shows 93w.









Peace


----------



## Darkapoc

Last time I checked mine shows 111 watts tdp through programs.
Will check with cpuz now though.








It seems as though My overclock was undone without my knowing







Will check it once I get the power supply in than.


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkapoc;12722050*
> Last time I checked mine shows 111 watts tdp through programs.
> Will check with cpuz now though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems as though My overclock was undone without my knowing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will check it once I get the power supply in than.


Thanks for the info lol. Its nice to finally see some real numbers.









Btw, I had CPUz running while benching and again the TDP did not change. So it must be reading the default values.


----------



## Davidsen

Managed to overclock my 620 up to 3.5GHz, and is currently stable enough to run benchmarks. Switching from PhIIX2 550 to the 620 really did wonders to my 3DMark03 score.
Marks with 550: 40k+~
Marks with 620: 78880









Also nearly fried my 620 while switching cpu. After 5+ reseats/changes with H50, i forgot to properly set the bracket







Restarted PC several times, before i found out that the overclocks failed cause the cpu was at high 70's.


----------



## Magikherbs

Woot Woot !







New personal best. lol


----------



## Davidsen

EDIT: i has removed post


----------



## -iceblade^

no need to respond to spam


----------



## Darkapoc

New highest clock with the power supply
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1713363
still pushing though








YES I know everything BUT the cpu speed is all the way down it's my method


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkapoc*


New highest clock with the power supply 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1713363 
still pushing though








YES I know everything BUT the cpu speed is all the way down it's my method










Thats awesome ! lol I wonder if mine will do that.









Benchmarked it yet ?


----------



## THC Butterz

anyone know of any tuts on raising the fsb in the msi bios, i have a nf980-g65mb (sig rig) and i can raise my fsb with msi's ez overclock switch to 220, 230 or 240, and i can lower my mutiplyers but i cant figure out how to change the fsb manualy or change voltages etc.


----------



## Grumby21

* Athlon II X4 630
* CPU stepping bl-c2
* BIOS Version FF
* Clock speed 3.682ghz
* FSB x Multi 263 x 14
* Vcore 1.5v
* RAM speed 1407mhz(701.4) cpuid
* NB speed 2367MHZ
* NB Voltage do not know will have to restart computer and then i will edit it
* HT Link same for nb voltage
* HT Voltage samething for NB voltage
* Motherboard Gigabyte 890gpa-ud3h
* Cooling method H50 two 2000rpm green led fans push/pull
* HSF Used or Water Block H50
* CPU-Z validation would also be nice.
* OS Used windows 7(64-bit)


----------



## spleenharvester

We meant to add ourselves to it or?


----------



## Darkapoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magikherbs;12750961*
> Thats awesome ! lol I wonder if mine will do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benchmarked it yet ?


No benches until next winter (florida in summer with no A/c = **** for OC for now backed it back to my 3 ghz at 1.2.
Even with 2 ultrakaze 3000
1 koolance 114 cfm
and a slipstream 110 cfm
STILL way too hot lol


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkapoc*


No benches until next winter (florida in summer with no A/c = **** for OC for now backed it back to my 3 ghz at 1.2.
Even with 2 ultrakaze 3000
1 koolance 114 cfm
and a slipstream 110 cfm 
STILL way too hot lol


No probs lol.. and who knows, by then we may be talking 'Bulldozer'.







ahah...

What type of fan control are you using ?

I'm not a _fan_







of high RPMs/CFM. My 2 Coolermaster Sickleflow 2000RPM (rear exhaust, mid/front intake) kill my 'flow' if QFan is set to anything higher than 'silient' or 1000-1100 RPM. eg.. >1200 RPM = bad flow..


----------



## Darkapoc

None xD thinking about getting the scythe masterkaze though they all run full speed xD


----------



## THC Butterz

im fairly neew to overclocking, and need help. i've got my 460 stable @ 3.47ghz (tested with both burn in and several days of hc gaming) but every time i try to push it up to 3.5ghz my computer resets mid boot, is it hopeless, do i just need better cooling, any tips or advice?


----------



## xBxJxPx

I already have a thread up about this but still...

How does the Athlon II x4 run games compared to the Phenom II x4? I could save up to $50 if I choose the Athlon!


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xBxJxPx*


I already have a thread up about this but still...

How does the Athlon II x4 run games compared to the Phenom II x4? I could save up to $50 if I choose the Athlon!


in my expirience, the only major diference is the L3 cashe, and it only seems to make a 5-10% performance difference, with a little overclocking you can preaty much fill the small gap, my 645 runs games just fine, not worth the extra $ from my point of view because i have no problems with any current games and im on a budget but if you would perfer not hastling with overclocking it might be worth it to you

another thing to think about is this anthlon+a diecent cooler for overclocking will cost about the same as a phenom without overclocking

but overclocking isnt nessasary on the anthlon II x4 chips because they proform well as is


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkapoc*


None xD thinking about getting the scythe masterkaze though they all run full speed xD


That is what I thought heh.. I'll bet your temps will drop 5C if you can get your fans to run quiet and placed right.

Any pics of your mod'ed case ?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


im fairly neew to overclocking, and need help. i've got my 460 stable @ 3.47ghz (tested with both burn in and several days of hc gaming) but every time i try to push it up to 3.5ghz my computer resets mid boot, is it hopeless, do i just need better cooling, any tips or advice?


More info and screenies plzz..









Quote:



Originally Posted by *xBxJxPx*


I already have a thread up about this but still...

How does the Athlon II x4 run games compared to the Phenom II x4? I could save up to $50 if I choose the Athlon!


It all depends on the game and if it makes use of a CPU's Lv3 cache and if the Lv3 cache is stable or not.

I have some comparisons, locked and unlocked, posted on this thread.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magikherbs*


More info and screenies plzz..










i dont know what mor info you will need, its my sig rig, what screenshots or pics would you need?


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


i dont know what mor info you will need, its my sig rig, what screenshots or pics would you need?


More detail about your settings would help. eg.. volts ..temps..


----------



## Darkapoc

Not too modded really just painted window panel on the side and added a 3.5 inch bay for my media bay.
Wasn't employed when I had gotten the case so It's a bit minimalistic with the mods







.
Still trying to design a proper desk box though(built into my desk) though I think that may have to wait until I move and purchase a new desk.


----------



## THC Butterz

my voltage is 1.400v my temps are 25c idle and 41c under load @3.47ghz im currently using the cm hyper101 heatsinc wich is only rated for a 75w cpu, and i know the 645 is 95w im preaty shure, but with the 2 fans (push and pull)
i have on it compared to the 1 it comes with, it does a dicient job.


----------



## THC Butterz

i cant use overdrive, because i have an nvidia based am3 motherbord, are there any similar products that i can use for cpu overclocking, (im just using the bios now but msi's bios suck for overclocking)


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkapoc;12762673*
> Not too modded really just painted window panel on the side and added a 3.5 inch bay for my media bay.
> Wasn't employed when I had gotten the case so It's a bit minimalistic with the mods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Still trying to design a proper desk box though(built into my desk) though I think that may have to wait until I move and purchase a new desk.


Cool.. I thought the mod might be disrupting your case flow heh..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;12764159*
> my voltage is 1.400v my temps are 25c idle and 41c under load @3.47ghz im currently using the cm hyper101 heatsinc wich is only rated for a 75w cpu, and i know the 645 is 95w im preaty shure, but with the 2 fans (push and pull)
> i have on it compared to the 1 it comes with, it does a dicient job.
> 
> i cant use overdrive, because i had an nvidia based am3 motherbord, are there any similar products that i can use for cpu overclocking, (im just using the bios now but msi's bios suck for overclocking)


Temps look great and they would not be that low if your cooler couldn't handle it. Are those Cpu or Core temps ?

Btw, I'll gladly trade you motherboards if you really think its that bad. lol ..









I prefer to use the bios, b/c the last time I tried AOD, it crashed my system and all I did was turn up the CPU fan a tad.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magikherbs;12766716*
> Temps look great and they would not be that low if your cooler couldn't handle it. Are those Cpu or Core temps ?
> 
> Btw, I'll gladly trade you motherboards if you really think its that bad. lol ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer to use the bios, b/c the last time I tried AOD, it crashed my system and all I did was turn up the CPU fan a tad.


those are my core temps, according to my nzxt sentary 2 my cpu temp usually sits arround 19-21c with ambient sys-temps between 21-23c
and dont get me wrong, i love my mb, just with my processor, i can only adjust nb, cpu mult, cpu-nb ratio, and ram, cant manually up voltage and its just irratating


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Just bought a 620 and 8GB of DDR2. It will be in a 2U rackmount with a Gigabyte 785GM serving multiple gameservers and websites.

Cheap quads ftw!


----------



## Grumby21

@butterz well the bois is the best way to overclock im using my bois and it is really good which is the gigabyte only thing i need now is to switch my 1333mhz ram to 1600mhz. right now i have my ram speed at 1407mhz at 1.635v


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonz™;12769449*
> Just bought a 620 and 8GB of DDR2. It will be in a 2U rackmount with a Gigabyte 785GM serving multiple gameservers and websites.
> 
> Cheap quads ftw!


Probably would have been cheaper to buy my old gear.


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;12769412*
> those are my core temps, according to my nzxt sentary 2 my cpu temp usually sits arround 19-21c with ambient sys-temps between 21-23c
> and dont get me wrong, i love my mb, just with my processor, i can only adjust nb, cpu mult, cpu-nb ratio, and ram, cant manually up voltage and its just irratating


The lower numbers are the core temps. Another way to tell is, Cpu temps take more time to go up or down, while Core temps are realtime. I do not see my core temps b/c the Lv3 cache is unlocked. heh..

Its odd there are no NB, Cpu/NB voltage options. Is the mobo bios up to date ?


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;12771129*
> Probably would have been cheaper to buy my old gear.


Your old gear? What might that be?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonz™;12771949*
> Your old gear? What might that be?


DFI LP DK 790FX, Athlon II x4 630 that hits 3.7 stable, and 8GB of Kingston Hyper X DDR2-1066 that hits at LEAST 1100 stable at 5-5-5-15.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magikherbs;12771520*
> The lower numbers are the core temps. Another way to tell is, Cpu temps take more time to go up or down, while Core temps are realtime. I do not see my core temps b/c the Lv3 cache is unlocked. heh..
> 
> Its odd there are no NB, Cpu/NB voltage options. Is the mobo bios up to date ?


there are those options, there just grayed out, i cant seem to get them to unlock


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;12774272*
> there are those options, there just grayed out, i cant seem to get them to unlock


Yep.. thats odd. Must be an auto OC setting somewhere... mine is called 'AI Overclock Tuner'. By default, it is set to auto.


----------



## MM101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;12751548*
> anyone know of any tuts on raising the fsb in the msi bios, i have a nf980-g65 mb (sig rig) and i can raise my fsb with msi's ez overclock switch to 220, 230 or 240, and i can lower my mutiplyers but i cant figure out how to change the fsb manualy or change voltages etc.


I believe MSI has their OCing info under Cell Menu. If you found where to adjust the multiplier in the BIOS, you should have seen the FSB speed above it, so I assume you're using a program.

Take a picture of it using a camera and post it up. This is what it SHOULD look like:










As you can see, it gives you a way to adjust the FSB (with your + and - keys, or typing it in), adjust the Multiplier, and then displays the total speed.


----------



## TheANZguy

hello i want to join this club..

CPU Arch : 1 CPU - 4 Cores - 4 Threads
CPU PSN : AMD Athlon II X4 635 Processor
CPU EXT : MMX(+), 3DNow!(+), SSE (1, 2, 3, 4A), x86-64, AMD-V
CPUID : F.5.3 / Extended : 10.5
CPU Cache : L1 : 4 x 64 / 4 x 64 KB - L2 : 4 x 512 KB
Core : Propus (45 nm) / Stepping : BL-C3
Freq : 3610.6 MHz (249.01 * 14.5)
MB Brand : MSI
MB Model : 880GMA-E45 (MS-7623)
NB : AMD 880G rev 00
SB : AMD SB850 rev 40
GPU Type : Radeon HD 5770
GPU Clocks : Core 156 MHz / RAM 300 MHz
DirectX Version : 9.0c
RAM : 4096 MB DDR3 Dual Channel
RAM Speed : 664 MHz (3:8) @ 9-9-9-24
Slot 1 : 2048MB (10700)
Slot 1 Manufacturer : G.Skill
Slot 2 : 2048MB (10700)
Slot 2 Manufacturer : G.Skill

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1726013

im using watercooling system my max temp while gaming still on 29C,. [email protected] is there any can you recommend me here... about my stat? i got no problem at all i try to stress my rig 1 week still no diff. using orthos @38C .... is my rig perfect? or i can still have improvement? please teach me more... thank's for advance


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheANZguy;12829159*
> hello i want to join this club..
> 
> CPU Arch : 1 CPU - 4 Cores - 4 Threads
> CPU PSN : AMD Athlon II X4 635 Processor
> CPU EXT : MMX(+), 3DNow!(+), SSE (1, 2, 3, 4A), x86-64, AMD-V
> CPUID : F.5.3 / Extended : 10.5
> CPU Cache : L1 : 4 x 64 / 4 x 64 KB - L2 : 4 x 512 KB
> Core : Propus (45 nm) / Stepping : BL-C3
> Freq : 3610.6 MHz (249.01 * 14.5)
> MB Brand : MSI
> MB Model : 880GMA-E45 (MS-7623)
> NB : AMD 880G rev 00
> SB : AMD SB850 rev 40
> GPU Type : Radeon HD 5770
> GPU Clocks : Core 156 MHz / RAM 300 MHz
> DirectX Version : 9.0c
> RAM : 4096 MB DDR3 Dual Channel
> RAM Speed : 664 MHz (3:8) @ 9-9-9-24
> Slot 1 : 2048MB (10700)
> Slot 1 Manufacturer : G.Skill
> Slot 2 : 2048MB (10700)
> Slot 2 Manufacturer : G.Skill
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1726013
> 
> im using watercooling system my max temp while gaming still on 29C,. [email protected] is there any can you recommend me here... about my stat? i got no problem at all i try to stress my rig 1 week still no diff. using orthos @38C .... is my rig perfect? or i can still have improvement? please teach me more... thank's for advance


Looking good..







If those settings are Prime95 stable, then you have lots of room to grow lol ... Your Vcore volts are lower than what mine will do @3.5ghz.

Have you tried unlocking it and/or checked the code ?


----------



## GGNewbie

Hi, just joined, hoping to do my first CPU OC. Know nothing about OverClocking and hope you guys can help out.

CPU Arch : 1 CPU - 4 Cores - 4 Threads
CPU PSN : AMD Athlon II X4 630 Processor
CPU EXT : MMX(+), 3DNow!(+), SSE (1, 2, 3, 4A), x86-64, AMD-V
CPUID : F.5.2 / Extended : 10.5
CPU Cache : L1 : 4 x 64 / 4 x 64 KB - L2 : 4 x 512 KB
Core : Propus (45 nm) / Stepping : BL-C2
Freq : 800 MHz (200 * 4)
MB Brand : Dell
MB Model : 04GJJT
NB : AMD 785G rev 00
SB : AMD SB700 rev 00
GPU Type : Radeon HD 5670
GPU Clocks : Core 156 MHz / RAM 300 MHz
DirectX Version : 11.0
RAM : 4096 MB DDR3 Dual Channel
RAM Speed : 666.7 MHz (3:10) @ 9-9-9-24
Slot 1 : 2048MB (10700)
Slot 1 Manufacturer : Corsair
Slot 2 : 2048MB (10700)
Slot 2 Manufacturer : Corsair

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1728174

Never overclocked much of anything, except occasionally playing around with a GPU.
Hoping to get my cpu to 3.2-3.4 range with your help! Any guides or help appreciated.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GGNewbie;12846666*
> Hi, just joined, hoping to do my first CPU OC. Know nothing about OverClocking and hope you guys can help out.
> 
> CPU Arch : 1 CPU - 4 Cores - 4 Threads
> CPU PSN : AMD Athlon II X4 630 Processor
> CPU EXT : MMX(+), 3DNow!(+), SSE (1, 2, 3, 4A), x86-64, AMD-V
> CPUID : F.5.2 / Extended : 10.5
> CPU Cache : L1 : 4 x 64 / 4 x 64 KB - L2 : 4 x 512 KB
> Core : Propus (45 nm) / Stepping : BL-C2
> Freq : 800 MHz (200 * 4)
> MB Brand : Dell
> MB Model : 04GJJT
> NB : AMD 785G rev 00
> SB : AMD SB700 rev 00
> GPU Type : Radeon HD 5670
> GPU Clocks : Core 156 MHz / RAM 300 MHz
> DirectX Version : 11.0
> RAM : 4096 MB DDR3 Dual Channel
> RAM Speed : 666.7 MHz (3:10) @ 9-9-9-24
> Slot 1 : 2048MB (10700)
> Slot 1 Manufacturer : Corsair
> Slot 2 : 2048MB (10700)
> Slot 2 Manufacturer : Corsair
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1728174
> 
> Never overclocked much of anything, except occasionally playing around with a GPU.
> Hoping to get my cpu to 3.2-3.4 range with your help! Any guides or help appreciated.


Dude, you got a Dell.

In other words, Dude, you can't overclock.


----------



## GGNewbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;12846727*
> Dude, you got a Dell.
> 
> In other words, Dude, you can't overclock.


Can't? I know Dell sucks *************************** (Too many things could be listed) but I assumed it would still be possible.


----------



## koekmeister

CPU: Athlon II X4 640
Revision:?
Clock speed: 3.45 GHz
FSB x Multi: 230 x 15
Vcore: 1.44 V
RAM speed: DDR3-1333 (7-7-7-21)
NB speed: 2300 MHz
HT Link: 2300 MHz
Motherboard: Gigabyte msi 880gm e41
Cooling: stock
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1728512
Operating system: win 7 64 ultimate


----------



## Darkapoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GGNewbie;12846793*
> Can't? I know Dell sucks *************************** (Too many things could be listed) but I assumed it would still be possible.


Nope can't, dell and most pre bought systems lock their bios so that you cannot access any of the fun features







.

You need to buy a new motherboard if you want to overclock.


----------



## bennieboi6969

even then some of the cpus are different and wont oc at all. a mate had a acer with a quad athlon and he got new mb and it still wouldnt oc. i tried lol


----------



## spikexp

So, I want to overclock I little, I know I need to stay under max temp at full load. But how do I test the stability (I know what program to use) but will the computer crash, the program crash, the program give me a stability message?

I've never overclock and so I don't know what are the comportment of a unstable computer.


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikexp;12855995*
> So, I want to overclock I little, I know I need to stay under max temp at full load. But how do I test the stability (I know what program to use) but will the computer crash, the program crash, the program give me a stability message?
> 
> I've never overclock and so I don't know what are the comportment of a unstable computer.


use any cpu stability test program, like CPUstab test and use a program like CoreTemp to test your stability


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MM101;12820910*
> I believe MSI has their OCing info under Cell Menu. If you found where to adjust the multiplier in the BIOS, you should have seen the FSB speed above it, so I assume you're using a program.
> 
> Take a picture of it using a camera and post it up. This is what it SHOULD look like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, it gives you a way to adjust the FSB (with your + and - keys, or typing it in), adjust the Multiplier, and then displays the total speed.


if you scroll to the bottom of that page, thats where all the voltage settings are, there just locked


----------



## spikexp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THC Butterz;12858977*
> use any cpu stability test program, like CPUstab test and use a program like CoreTemp to test your stability


I know that, I just want to know what is suppose to happen when the computer is unstable.
Will the computer go BSOD, crash?


----------



## krabs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spikexp*


I know that, I just want to know what is suppose to happen when the computer is unstable. 
Will the computer go BSOD, crash?


yes u get BSOD or your game crash-to-desktop with missing black parts on desktop (which i experienced)

next step is either 
1) adding more voltage and check temperatures again
2) lower your OC


----------



## spikexp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krabs;12861240*
> yes u get BSOD or your game crash-to-desktop with missing black parts on desktop (which i experienced)
> 
> next step is either
> 1) adding more voltage and check temperatures again
> 2) lower your OC


Ok, 'cause I used linx and the program just tell me "Hey dude, your computer is unstable", and do nothing else, I see nothing that make me think I had stability problem.
I tried 3.3ghz at 1.3V








Linx report problem when the CPU hit 60C for the first time.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikexp;12864338*
> Ok, 'cause I used linx and the program just tell me "Hey dude, your computer is unstable", and do nothing else, I see nothing that make me think I had stability problem.
> I tried 3.3ghz at 1.3V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linx report problem when the CPU hit 60C for the first time.


That's because your CPU shouldn't pass 55*C







.

If its unstable, you have to figure out where the instability is at. And you should be stress testing with Prime95 blended (but forcing 3/4 of your memory) for at a minimum of 12 hours.


----------



## spikexp

Athlon II have a max temp of 73C, so I will not go over 65/70.
I know my CPU wouldn't pass long test (3.3ghz at 1.3V is too low on voltage), I just didn't saw any instability except from the little message from linx. The computer was still stable, nothing made me think it could be unstable (no crash, nothing).


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikexp;12864676*
> Athlon II have a max temp of 73C, so I will not go over 65/70.
> I know my CPU wouldn't pass long test (3.3ghz at 1.3V is too low on voltage), I just didn't saw any instability except from the little message from linx. The computer was still stable, nothing made me think it could be unstable (no crash, nothing).


At 65-70C







your CPU will not last long. I always shutdown the test if temps do not level off by the time they hit 50-53C. OK temps are about 50C but still a little risky for me.

The stock (no copper) Athlon II cooler is not meant for OC. There are many good aftermarket CPU coolers to choose from. Or save some cash and find yourself a stock (copper ! lol) Phenom II CPU cooler at a local store or online ad.


----------



## spikexp

I though the athlon had a max temps of 73, so why will 65C be too much?

I will buy a new cooler soon, just need to find one that is silent and good,
hyper 212+ + 120mm blade master fan for push pull = 30$
A70 stock = 25$

I'm actually looking for silver arrow at 67$


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikexp;12866826*
> I though the athlon had a max temps of 73, so why will 65C be too much?
> 
> I will buy a new cooler soon, just need to find one that is silent and good,
> hyper 212+ + 120mm blade master fan for push pull = 30$
> A70 stock = 25$
> 
> I'm actually looking for silver arrow at 67$


I don't think it's worth getting a second fan, the one that comes with the 212+ is plenty good enough.


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spikexp*


I though the athlon had a max temps of 73, so why will 65C be too much?

I will buy a new cooler soon, just need to find one that is silent and good, 
hyper 212+ + 120mm blade master fan for push pull = 30$
A70 stock = 25$

I'm actually looking for silver arrow at 67$


It's actually 71C and 'max' does not mean acceptable in this case.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spikexp*


I though the athlon had a max temps of 73, so why will 65C be too much?

I will buy a new cooler soon, just need to find one that is silent and good, 
hyper 212+ + 120mm blade master fan for push pull = 30$
A70 stock = 25$

I'm actually looking for silver arrow at 67$


My Athlon was unstable, even at stock and undervolting if temperatures passed over 55*C. This could be gotten around by adding a little tiny bit more voltage, but I just turned the fans up instead.

You will find that 55*C is the general safe point for the Phenom II architecture. If you pass that point, you WILL find instabilities.

And if LinX is saying you're unstable, then you're unstable. If you're on the stock cooler, then drop it back down to stock. That cooler can't even handle your CPU at bone stock, let alone overclocked.


----------



## spikexp

Actually, it's more for general knowledge about overclock and the principle of it, a new cooler will come in time, but I want to be sure to have something silent.

I also know that my cpu is not a really great overcloker, I don't intend to get it high (maybe for fun, but not for long time). I will sell this computer or make it a mediacenter when buldozer come out (or that I buy a sandy bridge...)

Thank you for your answer.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spikexp*


Actually, it's more for general knowledge about overclock and the principle of it, a new cooler will come in time, but I want to be sure to have something silent.

I also know that my cpu is not a really great overcloker, I don't intend to get it high (maybe for fun, but not for long time). I will sell this computer or make it a mediacenter when buldozer come out (or that I buy a sandy bridge...)

Thank you for your answer.


Honestly, the CoolerMaster Hyper 212+ is 10x quieter than the stock Athlon cooler, and it will keep temperatures in check up to around 1.50v or so.


----------



## spikexp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;12873209*
> Honestly, the CoolerMaster Hyper 212+ is 10x quieter than the stock Athlon cooler


Now, that's what I wanted to hear since a long time








I don't consider the athlon cooler to be that loud in fact, I might try to stop some fan tomorrow to see where my biggest sound problem might be (except my old hard drive that roar some time







).


----------



## Trooper1881

any of you have issues with your CPU becoming unstable at 50c some times less?


----------



## bennieboi6969

nope not for me i hit 50 when gaming. what sorta issues u having? is the chip OCd?


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trooper1881;12912435*
> any of you have issues with your CPU becoming unstable at 50c some times less?


Sometimes its not about the load temps. At 3.25ghz and stock 1.3v, my CPU is LinX but not Prime95 stable. It barely lasts 5 seconds lol.. I'm guessing its a software/coding issue because LinX runs 3-6C hotter than Prime95.


----------



## charlie310

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikexp;12866826*
> I though the athlon had a max temps of 73, so why will 65C be too much?
> 
> I will buy a new cooler soon, just need to find one that is silent and good,
> hyper 212+ + 120mm blade master fan for push pull = 30$
> A70 stock = 25$
> 
> I'm actually looking for silver arrow at 67$


This is what I thought too. But beware: even 65C is too damn hot. I learned the hard way, and my X4 640 melted a bit on the sides. It still works fine, but the heat corrosion is visible.


----------



## Trooper1881

my high is about 45c and even then it still crashes sometimes my room is cold i just dont get the crashes


----------



## Shizz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1750772

is that good?


----------



## bennieboi6969

yea not too bad. have you tried to put your multi on 13?


----------



## bennieboi6969

and unlock the level 3 cache?


----------



## Magikherbs

Here is my best OC so far... 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1709742


----------



## Shizz

i tried unlocking l3, didnt work, was greeted by a nice black screen. I dropped the multi to 12.5 since i find it more easy to get my HT at 2000 and i still perfer a higher FSB.









EDIT: my mobo is a Biostar TA790GX A3+, is there anything specific i need to do to unlock the l3? btw i droped the Vcore to like 1.42 stable.


----------



## bennieboi6969

here this needs to be on enabled. or hybrid if an option


----------



## Shizz

and i must add a bunch of volts as well hey?


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shizz*


i tried unlocking l3, didnt work, was greeted by a nice black screen. I dropped the multi to 12.5 since i find it more easy to get my HT at 2000 and i still perfer a higher FSB.









EDIT: my mobo is a Biostar TA790GX A3+, is there anything specific i need to do to unlock the l3? btw i droped the Vcore to like 1.42 stable.


See the guide on page one. If your CPU has the right stepping code printed on it, it will unlock.


----------



## Darkapoc

Also Get your HT and Northbridge up too They don't have to stay at 2000 they actually do increase performance quite nicely once clocked higher (Mine are both at 2500)


----------



## bennieboi6969

im sitting at 3.7 with the lvl 3 unlocked and only just at 1.42 volts


----------



## Shizz

tried last night with the l3 but had no luck, I keep my HT at 2000 cause i saw once a guy doing tests on it and the higher you put your HT the lower the performance you got in games, i cant remember where i saw this but i'll look around. I have my NB overclocked in 2500 range and i love it there, the speed boost is nice.


----------



## Shizz

http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/76...locking-2.html

not the link i was talkin about, but they show around about the same results anyway.


----------



## THC Butterz

retired my 645 last night, and now its looking for a new home, got replaced by the phenom X6 1090t BE, do i have to remove the anthlon X4 tag from my sig, or is there just a fan club etc??


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


retired my 645 last night, and now its looking for a new home, got replaced by the phenom X6 1090t BE, do i have to remove the anthlon X4 tag from my sig, or is there just a fan club etc??


Congrats on the CPU upgrade lol.. and I'm sure most will agree that having owned one makes you a lifetime member.







Mooo haahahaha...


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magikherbs*


Congrats on the CPU upgrade lol.. and I'm sure most will agree that having owned one makes you a lifetime member.







Mooo haahahaha...


thanks, and awsome, updated my sig a bit but so far, im not very impressed by the extra 2 cores,l3 cashe and the 10gb of ram that i added to my system last night, i know its only been 1 day, but still, i guess my hdd is holding me back


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


thanks, and awsome, updated my sig a bit but so far, im not very impressed by the extra 2 cores,l3 cashe and the 10gb of ram that i added to my system last night, i know its only been 1 day, but still, i guess my hdd is holding me back










Performance wise you won't notice much b/c your CPU and GPUs were already pretty good. At least now the GPUs have plenty of ram to swim in lol.. DxDiag should now show 4gb of video memory for each GPU.

Performance Test 7.0 shows huge gains with 'Large ram' which doubled my overall Memory Mark.


----------



## Darkapoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shizz*


http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/76...locking-2.html

not the link i was talkin about, but they show around about the same results anyway.


+ rep I saw a thread comparing north bridge speeds guess I Just thought I saw HT tests too xD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


thanks, and awsome, updated my sig a bit but so far, im not very impressed by the extra 2 cores,l3 cashe and the 10gb of ram that i added to my system last night, i know its only been 1 day, but still, i guess my hdd is holding me back










Sell the 645 and save the money for a SSD >,>







seen plenty of sales on them lately


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkapoc;13025295*
> Sell the 645 and save the money for a SSD >,>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seen plenty of sales on them lately


great idea, the only problem with that is, ssd are too small for all my content and i dont have most of the installers for most of my games and stuff but none the less +rep for a great idea


----------



## Darkapoc

Os drive and storage drive















Have your more important programs (steam internet OS Messengers Antivirus etc.) on a 64 gig and 500 gig for media and programs you don't need as quickly


----------



## THC Butterz

Got a ssd


----------



## Darkapoc

3d vision would impede performance (be harder to run) And it doesn't look like your desk is large enough for 3d vision.Though it would be GORGEOUS.

SSD would improve all around performance boot time load times etc.(most people say it's the best upgrade they've made)Wouldn't be as pretty unless you check out your benches


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkapoc;13032547*
> 3d vision would impede performance (be harder to run) And it doesn't look like your desk is large enough for 3d vision.Though it would be GORGEOUS.
> 
> SSD would improve all around performance boot time load times etc.(most people say it's the best upgrade they've made)Wouldn't be as pretty unless you check out your benches


went with the ssd, as for my desk i got a new one, much bigger, but i tryed 3d vision at fry's yesterday, gave me a headache, ssd is more impresive than i thought, mine has up to 400mb/s read but i think my MB sata ports are bottlenecking it down to arround 300mb/s


----------



## Darkapoc

Sata 2 or sata3?
I'm in both threads







I saw hahaha
How you like it so far?


----------



## THC Butterz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkapoc;13037101*
> Sata 2 or sata3?
> I'm in both threads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw hahaha
> How you like it so far?


sata 2 i think, have to check, but it blows my hdd out of the water, 15-20 sec boot times on win7 x64


----------



## Darkapoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THC Butterz*


sata 2 i think, have to check, but it blows my hdd out of the water, 15-20 sec boot times on win7 x64


Lucky














Can't wait till I can afford one.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkapoc*


Lucky














Can't wait till I can afford one.


I was looking at SSDs, but I don't care about boot times as they aren't very long and I don't reboot often. Also the games I play I would have to wait for server/opponents to load anyways.

Even still you could just grab a 40GB one for your Apps/Windows if you really need one.


----------



## Darkapoc

I already have enough space Just want a faster drive in general, another spin disk wouldn't make a difference unless I got 2 and ran them in raid which still wouldn't be a huge improvement to me, not to mention after the price of those I might as well save the extra 50 dollars and get a solid state.


----------



## angah

im using Athlon X4 635, stock cooler, mobo GA-MA74GMT-S2 rev 01,
i never OC my CPU but really wanna try it

when i stress CPU at stock speed and the max temp=66 C (according to TMPIN1)
how come it become so high, am i still be able to OC it??


----------



## Magikherbs

Something is definitely up lol.. Is the bios up to date ?

How warm do the CPU and NB heatsink feel ? It may just be bad mobo sensors.


----------



## angah

from g-byte website the latest bios is F10 which exactly the one that i'm using it now


----------



## Cannon19932006

Athlon II X4 type: athlon ii 620
CPU stepping 
BIOS Version 0802
Clock speed 
FSB x Multi 288x12.5
Vcore 3600mhz
RAM speed 1536 cas 9
NB speed 2016mhz
NB Voltage "auto"
HT Link 2016mhz
"auto voltage"
m4a78lt-m
Air
Zalman copper 120mm fan
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1758442

Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit

sorry if any of the info is messed up its early...


----------



## djwrath

Anyone got any ideas what I can expect from overclocking this?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1758463


----------



## jpyumul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *angah*


im using Athlon X4 635, stock cooler, mobo GA-MA74GMT-S2 rev 01,
i never OC my CPU but really wanna try it

when i stress CPU at stock speed and the max temp=66 C (according to TMPIN1)
how come it become so high, am i still be able to OC it??











That's insane.... Too high.. You better get a better cooler or better airflow for your case.. 80C is too much.

Mine is OC to 3.625, Max temp is around 45C with my dual fan hyper 212+ and 690II case with 8 fans







.


----------



## jpyumul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djwrath*


Anyone got any ideas what I can expect from overclocking this?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1758463


Try pushing it to 3.7. I believe it can go higher than that. With the higher multiplier compared to my 635 it should be easier.


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jpyumul*


That's insane.... Too high.. You better get a better cooler or better airflow for your case.. 80C is too much.

Mine is OC to 3.625, Max temp is around 45C with my dual fan hyper 212+ and 690II case with 8 fans







.


The stock cooler is part to blame but that is still way high for 1.4 volts on the Vcore. Either the sensors are wrong or its a more serious hardware/voltage issue.

If air flow was a problem, the GPU and HDDs would be alot warmer.


----------



## angah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magikherbs*


The stock cooler is part to blame but that is still way high for 1.4 volts on the Vcore. Either the sensors are wrong or its a more serious hardware/voltage issue.

If air flow was a problem, the GPU and HDDs would be alot warmer.


i think the sensor is wrong. Should i refer to the TMPIN1 temp as my real CPU temp??? But TMPIN1 temp is still too high for Athlon 635 at stock speed.

plz help me, i really wan to OC but this temp makes me


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angah;13064585*
> i think the sensor is wrong. Should i refer to the TMPIN1 temp as my real CPU temp??? But TMPIN1 temp is still too high for Athlon 635 at stock speed.
> 
> plz help me, i really wan to OC but this temp makes me


I am not saying the temps are labelled wrong. I am saying they might be reporting inaccurate readings.









Feel the NB and CPU heatsinks. If they are not hot to the touch then we know its the sensors.

My old 9150e had similar problems except that it was only the core temps that were off. eg.. CPU = 40C while the cores bounced between 58-63C.


----------



## RickyS

Athlon II X4 type: Athlon II x4 630 (L3 unlocked)
CPU stepping & mfg date: CACYC AC 1025GPMW (2008)
BIOS Version: American Megatrends Inc. 3406 (8/20/2010)
Clock speed: 3220.2 Mhz
FSB x Multi: 230.0 x 14
Vcore: 1.416
RAM speed: 1333Mhz DDR3 (8-8-8-16-27-1T)
NB speed: 2107.1
NB Voltage: 1.18
HT Link: 2107.1
HT Voltage: 1.20
Motherboard: ASUS M4A78T-E (Rev. 1.02G)
Cooling method: Liquid
HSF Used: Corsair H50, Push-Pull With 2x Cooler Master Excalibur R4-EXBB-20PK-R0 120 mm Fans
CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1762035
OS: Windows 7 Home Premium x64


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RickyS*


Athlon II X4 type: Athlon II x4 630 (L3 unlocked)
CPU stepping & mfg date: CACYC AC 1025GPMW (2008)
BIOS Version: American Megatrends Inc. 3406 (8/20/2010)
Clock speed: 3220.2 Mhz
FSB x Multi: 230.0 x 14
Vcore: 1.416
RAM speed: 1333Mhz DDR3 (8-8-8-16-27-1T)
NB speed: 2107.1
NB Voltage: 1.18
HT Link: 2107.1
HT Voltage: 1.20
Motherboard: ASUS M4A78T-E (Rev. 1.02G)
Cooling method: Liquid
HSF Used: Corsair H50, Push-Pull With 2x Cooler Master Excalibur R4-EXBB-20PK-R0 120 mm Fans
CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1762035
OS: Windows 7 Home Premium x64

I was using ASUS TurboV and really couldn't get past 2.9. Did a little more research and decided to OC from BIOS. All I did was raise CPU Bus Speed from 200 to 230 MHz and left every thing else on Auto. I realized that OC'ng in BIOS that it was automatically adjusting Memory timing with what else i was changing. If anyone with similar hardware setup has any suggestions, I'm all ears. Thanks in advance.


We have the same chip lol... except mine reads, 1025APMW.









When using the FSB to OC, its best you manually set the CPU volts, HT and NB, memory speeds and timings. Leaving them at AUTO may cause overvolting and/or stability issues.

I've been running mine at these specs for over 5 months 24/7.


----------



## bufu994

Hi guys I have a Athlon x4 640 and my mother board is GIGABYTE GA-890FXA-UD5 and Ram G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3 1600 PC3-12800 8GB 2x4GB CL9

I wan to get my cpu to 3.5Ghz is that hard ?? and is it going to be too hot and shorten his life ??


----------



## jpyumul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bufu994*


Hi guys I have a Athlon x4 640 and my mother board is GIGABYTE GA-890FXA-UD5 and Ram G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3 1600 PC3-12800 8GB 2x4GB CL9

I wan to get my cpu to 3.5Ghz is that hard ?? and is it going to be too hot and shorten his life ??


> 3.5 should be easy.
> Not too hot but still depends on your cooling. Expect around 50max on stock fan.
> OC would never shorten its life. Not with this new cpu. Still have my socket 939 4000+ oc at 2.7 so alive and kickin'.


----------



## Darkapoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpyumul;13091632*
> > 3.5 should be easy.
> > Not too hot but still depends on your cooling. Expect around 50max on stock fan.
> > OC would never shorten its life. Not with this new cpu. Still have my socket 939 4000+ oc at 2.7 so alive and kickin'.


That's because that's a slight overclock slight overclocks, no they will not effect shelf life of your processor.

While extreme overclocks with large amount of voltage could quite possibly shorten the lifespan of your processor though by the time you notice any aging, it'd be long due for an update anyways as long as you keep the heat down on it


----------



## iPodder

I'm reaching around 60c at full load on my athlon, should I lower my clocks? I've had it this way for a while now, without any problems though.


----------



## Darkapoc

I would Highest I let mine get is about 55 even that's pushing it for me. :/ What heatsink are you using?


----------



## bufu994

Hi guys thanks for answering so fast can someone that has the same Cpu tell me how to oveckock it ?

its cose im new to ovecklock it and my new motherboard is gigabyte and i just dont want to mess up my new pc :S

EDIT:
ok so i went to bios and changed the CPU FSB to 230 from the stock 200mhz

and i my pc crashed after that i sow that i change something in the bios for the RAM from x6 to x8 so it works at 1600mhz cose the ram is 1600 but if i dont do anything and crear the cmos it recognizes it as a 1333 at cl10 so i changed it manualy ...

so i put ir back to x6 and after chnaging the FSB to 230 it recognize it as a 1333 but OCed and its a like 1540Mhz

i pu tload to 100% and after like 10 mins the case speaker started beeping cose the temps went to 60C

so i speed up my case stock fans and in idle the CPU is at 37C
and the Motherboard 41C


----------



## bufu994

i put the FSB to 233
the ram rus at 1553Mhz and
Temperatures:
Motherboard 41 Â°C (106 Â°F)
CPU 42 Â°C (108 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #1 31 Â°C (88 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #2 31 Â°C (88 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #3 31 Â°C (88 Â°F)
CPU #1 / Core #4 31 Â°C (88 Â°F)
GPU Diode (DispIO) 50 Â°C (122 Â°F)
GPU Diode (MemIO) 53 Â°C (127 Â°F)
GPU Diode (Shader) 57 Â°C (135 Â°F)
Hitachi HTS722020K9SA00 30 Â°C (86 Â°F)
SAMSUNG HD103SJ 30 Â°C (86 Â°F)
SAMSUNG HD204UI 27 Â°C (81 Â°F)

Cooling Fans:
CPU 2243 RPM
GPU 1236 RPM (26%)

Voltage Values:
CPU Core 1.408 V
+3.3 V 3.392 V
+12 V 12.239 V
VBAT Battery 3.152 V

and after few minutes on max (some test from my aida 64 that put things to 100%) 
CPU went to 60C


----------



## Darkapoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MM101*


First, what's with all of these weak FSB failures? I'm not lucky, so I know it's not a chance I got a better CPU.

A lot of these overclockers don't seem to do things step by step:

Step 1: Turn off Cool N' Quiet
Step 2: Manually adjust HT Link Multiplier to keep under 2100, and CPU-NB Multiplier to keep >= HT, and Under 2100.
Step 3: Manually adjust RAM multiplier to keep below stock frequency.
Step 4: Take voltages of CPU, CPU-NB, RAM, NB-SB-HT off auto.
Step 5: Lock in RAM timings (CL, tRCD, tRP, tRAS, tRC, CR)
Step 6: Adjust FSB frequency up. I did it in 25 mhz jumps.
Step 7: Save settings and start up computer.
Step 8: If computer blue screens, turn up voltage on CPU-NB, go back to step 7. If computer crashes, turn up CPU voltage, go back to step 7. If you login and register CPU-Z, go back to Step 6 until satisfied.
Step 9: Prime95 test it. If it crashes before 3 hours, adjust CPU voltage up and return to step 7. If it blue screens, adjust RAM voltage up (once total) and return to step 7. If you already adjusted the RAM voltage once, adjust up the CPU-NB voltage and return to step 7.
Step 10: ??
Step 11: Profit.

(Note, Step 10 and 11 are south park jokes)


Follow those instructions and keep your temps down below 70 on your cpu.


----------



## bufu994

ok so now i cant decide what to do :S 
and i went up to 3.5GHZ if i go up The North Bridge Freq. will go over 2100Mhz

here is more info and some pics 

and I still dont know if my motherboard can unlock the L3 cache :S


----------



## Darkapoc

North bridge actually performs above 2000







push that as far as you can too







Push it to 1.3 volts and continue as long as temps allow









I WANT YOUR MOTHERBOARD xD 
Yes your board does support unlocking it should be around the same area that cool and quiet is at I do believe something about unleashing or unlocking in the title.

You northbridge and should be sufficiently cooled as long as you have efficient case flow


----------



## bufu994

so it doesnt matter it it gets over 2100 ??

i change only the CPU frequency 8the one that stock is at 200) and it automatically changes everything else

Yes there is a Core unlocker or something like that but it doesn't do anything.

once i changed the CPU frequency and its stable can i turn on the AMD cool and quiet ???

i think the temps are just fine but Im planning to add more Fans and change the Cpu cooler i just cant decide witch one to get

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkapoc*


North bridge actually performs above 2000







push that as far as you can too







Push it to 1.3 volts and continue as long as temps allow









I WANT YOUR MOTHERBOARD xD 
Yes your board does support unlocking it should be around the same area that cool and quiet is at I do believe something about unleashing or unlocking in the title.

You northbridge and should be sufficiently cooled as long as you have efficient case flow


----------



## RickyS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magikherbs;13083657*
> We have the same chip lol... except mine reads, 1025APMW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When using the FSB to OC, its best you manually set the CPU volts, HT and NB, memory speeds and timings. Leaving them at AUTO may cause overvolting and/or stability issues.
> 
> I've been running mine at these specs for over 5 months 24/7.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkapoc;13100959*
> Follow those instructions and keep your temps down below 70 on your cpu.


Update on my OC progress. Whew!!! It sure is a lot of trial & error. It's definitely been a learning experience.

Thanks Magikherbs for the advice & Darkapoc for quoting MM101's step by step list. I really didn't know what I was doing. I still don't, but I know more than I did when I started. Gotta love that Deneb core.

I tested with Prime95 for over 3 1/2 hours at 3402 MHz with no errors.
New CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1769335
Here's a load & idle screenshot & BIOS. Let me know if you see anything that I'm screwing up. Thanks again.


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickyS;13137464*
> Update on my OC progress. Whew!!! It sure is a lot of trial & error. It's definitely been a learning experience.
> 
> Thanks Magikherbs for the advice & Darkapoc for quoting MM101's step by step list. I really didn't know what I was doing. I still don't, but I know more than I did when I started. Gotta love that Deneb core.
> 
> I tested with Prime95 for over 3 1/2 hours at 3402 MHz with no errors.
> New CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1769335
> Here's a load & idle screenshot & BIOS. Let me know if you see anything that I'm screwing up. Thanks again.


No probs ! and great temps







btw. Its also sweeet that its stable when unlocked ahah..

Is your ram rated for 1.65v ?


----------



## RickyS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magikherbs*


No probs ! and great temps







btw. Its also sweeet that its stable when unlocked ahah..

Is your ram rated for 1.65v ?


Yea, it is. In my BIOS it steps at 2v intervals, so it was either 1.64v or 1.66v. Do you think I ought to bump it up to 1.66?

I'm still toying around with it. I've got it up to 3500 MHz with the CPU Bus Speed at 250 MHz. That gets my DRAM Speed back up to 1333 MHz. Not sure yet whether I've found that sweet spot!!! Ha!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1770295
Here's my settings right now:
CPU Ratio: Auto
CPU Bus Frequency: 250
PCIE Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: 1333
CPU/NB Frequency: 2000
HT Link Speed: 2000
CPU Voltage: 1.4000
CPU/NB Voltage: 1.2250
CPU VDDA Voltage: Auto
DRAM Voltage: 1.64
HT Voltage: 1.20 (selectable voltage range 1.20 - 1.50)
NB Voltage: 1.30 (selectable voltage range 1.30 - 1.60)
NB 1.8V Voltage: Auto
SB Voltage: 1.20 (selectable voltage range 1.20 - 1.35)

I know AMD's voltage range on the 630 CPU is: 0.90 - 1.425V. What is CPU VDDA Voltage & NB 1.8V Voltage? I don't know so I have left them on Auto. Actually, I have not changed the HT, NB, or SB voltages. Just took them off of Auto. I think I looked at what they were set on in ASUS TurboV in Windows before I took them off of Auto.

I doubt I will run at 3500 MHz permantly. Just wanted to be able to say "I did it!!!" LOL !!!


----------



## Magikherbs

Looks like the ram's default volts are 1.65, so I would leave it at that.

3.5ghz is my best aswell...

Benchies plzzz ..







3DMark06 ??

edit.. With the CPU @3.5ghz and stock HD 5770, you should score about 16,000 ...


----------



## Darkapoc

Okay in the midst of overclocking again for a 24/7 OC(got tired of running 3.1 for every day use curious if I'll see a frame rate increase with 3.6)

ANYWAYS during said escapade I came across a very interesting temperature reading














For those of you with L3 unlocked I would like to ask you to confirm.

In AMD overdrive under the fan control settings that first fan controller should have a PWM fan for your cpu, this sensor should give an accurate reading of your CPU temperature seeing as how the pwm function still works with the l3 unlocked.

Anyone else care to confirm?

EDIT:

For my motherboard this readout is also the AUX temperature reading.
Will turn my L3 off and monitor to see if the temperatures are far off.

New clocks:


----------



## spleenharvester

Any advice from those of you who've broken the 3.5/3.6GHz barrier, especially on the 630? (620s in general seem to clock better)

I know a lot of others with 630s have a wall at 3.55GHz'ish. Mine's one of these, it's odd since I can run 3.25GHz at 1.25v, but I can't go to 3.5GHz+ stably on any voltage I've tried.

Might play with ACC in a bit.

Cheers


----------



## bennieboi6969

where should the read out be? i just install amd overdrive. ive got a temp reading of -294.7 lol


----------



## bennieboi6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spleenharvester;13154195*
> Any advice from those of you who've broken the 3.5/3.6GHz barrier, especially on the 630? (620s in general seem to clock better)
> 
> I know a lot of others with 630s have a wall at 3.55GHz'ish. Mine's one of these, it's odd since I can run 3.25GHz at 1.25v, but I can't go to 3.5GHz+ stably on any voltage I've tried.
> 
> Might play with ACC in a bit.
> 
> Cheers


mayb a power supply upgrade will change that


----------



## Darkapoc

You would need to be in advanced mode.
Performance Control. 
Fan Control.


----------



## bennieboi6969

its all greyed out for me


----------



## bennieboi6969

what did ur cpu get on the benchmark?


----------



## Darkapoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bennieboi6969*


what did ur cpu get on the benchmark?


8153 while streaming ICQ video youtube and what I'm trying to say is it's not as high as it can be Lol.


----------



## bennieboi6969

8528 with vlc running and 5 pages open in Mozilla and downloading lol


----------



## bennieboi6969

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/2922/amd_athlon_ii_x4_620_processor_review_quad_core_for_mainstream/index3.html

3.9 on an asrock mb lol


----------



## Darkapoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bennieboi6969*


8528 with vlc running and 5 pages open in Mozilla and downloading lol


It would seem clock speed is a very large factor for that bench xD

Curious now though I just saw an and tech comparing the 910 to the 965 is a great deal of difference in gaming at 1680x1050

Then the 200mhz jump from the 955 to the 965 is negligible so thinking I may back down to about 3.4 ghz seeing as how I am only overclocking to avoid a bottleneck on gaming

I game on 1920x1080


----------



## bennieboi6969

let us know how that goes for ya


----------



## Darkapoc

Nope it's about 3 degrees hotter than the core temps









And for some reason my OC is only stable with the L3 unlocked xD.


----------



## bennieboi6969

lol mayb cos the excess voltage?


----------



## RickyS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magikherbs;13145237*
> 3.5ghz is my best aswell...
> 
> Benchies plzzz ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3DMark06 ??
> 
> edit.. With the CPU @3.5ghz and stock HD 5770, you should score about 16,000 ...


Well, I got to thinking about that 16,000, and your 17,819. I just couldn't bring myself to post a benchmark behind yours that much lower. I couldn't be outdone by 1800 3DMarks, so I went ahead and OC'd my GPU as well. I couldn't beat yours but at least I got to an acceptable mark, being that I'm so new at OC'ing. Thanks again for the help Mr. Magikherbs.









How bout some more of you with the 630 in your rigs post your benchies?


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RickyS*


Well, I got to thinking about that 16,000, and your 17,819. I just couldn't bring myself to post a benchmark behind yours that much lower. I couldn't be outdone by 1800 3DMarks, so I went ahead and OC'd my GPU as well. I couldn't beat yours but at least I got to an acceptable mark, being that I'm so new at OC'ing. Thanks again for the help Mr. Magikherbs.









How bout some more of you with the 630 in your rigs post your benchies?


My score with the GPU at stock is about 1000 less lol.. The 5750/5770s have to be some of the best overclockable GPUs ever made.









I have lots of benchmarks posted on this and other threads. Check my previous post history. Any requests ?


----------



## Darkapoc

Finally got around to running 3Dmark06 again.
Current clocks:








Screenshot fail -.- You can see the score though xD
875 core clock GPU
3.5 cpu clock


----------



## Magikherbs

Very cool. Its good to see that our gear scales nicely.


----------



## Darkapoc

Much nicer than with my 8800gt xD, Though the frame rate in the bench doesn't seem all that dramatically increased maybe 12 fps from what I was getting with my 8800


----------



## bennieboi6969

hmm it didnt do too badly for such an old card


----------



## linkin93

Count me in, I'll post pic's later.


----------



## Magikherbs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bennieboi6969*


hmm it didnt do too badly for such an old card


Why is your CPU score so low ? Here is mine @3.5ghz, 2000mhz HT and 2250mhz NB.

http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15570640

aand..







One good 8800 series score deserves another ! haha..










edit

@Darkapoc No fail on the screenie lol... Its the scaling that is making the pics low res...haha..


----------



## terence52

hi guys. am back again








trying to push 3.8ghz on my 620 lol.


----------



## bufu994

Hi guys well I have the Athlon 640 
i changed the FSB to 240MHz 
and now the cpu runs at 3.6Ghz on each core 
I used some stability test with AIDA 64 ( new version of everest) 
and after like 30 min max temperatures were 62C

do you think I should try to push it more ???

and well with my components what score do you think I should get at 3DMark06 ???


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bufu994*


Hi guys well I have the Athlon 640 
i changed the FSB to 240MHz 
and now the cpu runs at 3.6Ghz on each core 
I used some stability test with AIDA 64 ( new version of everest) 
and after like 30 min max temperatures were 62C

do you think I should try to push it more ???

and well with my components what score do you think I should get at 3DMark06 ???


1. no. you are already running @ very high temps. please get a new hsf if you are still running a stock hsf.
2. hmm. bench it and we will know?


----------



## bufu994

ok i downloaded 3DMark06 form the webpage and here is my score 
Version: 1.2.0
4/24/11 4:02:05 AM
Id: 15651078
Score: 17764 3DMarks
i had some things opened like firefox and a lot of tabs and vlc , but im not sure if it matters

well is that score ok ?? 
it seems low to me








what would you need to get 40k ???
-----------------
edit: 
on idle (watching movie and like 30-40 tabs in Firefox) all core temperatures are 22C and motherboard at 42C

my old cpu an Athlon II 6000 was running like 60-70 on idle for one year


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bufu994*


ok i downloaded 3DMark06 form the webpage and here is my score 
Version: 1.2.0
4/24/11 4:02:05 AM
Id: 15651078
Score: 17764 3DMarks
i had some things opened like firefox and a lot of tabs and vlc , but im not sure if it matters

well is that score ok ?? 
it seems low to me








what would you need to get 40k ???
-----------------
edit: 
on idle (watching movie and like 30-40 tabs in Firefox) all core temperatures are 22C and motherboard at 42C

my old cpu an Athlon II 6000 was running like 60-70 on idle for one year










haven bench on 06 before, gimme a min to dl it and bench?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bufu994*


ok i downloaded 3DMark06 form the webpage and here is my score 
Version: 1.2.0
4/24/11 4:02:05 AM
Id: 15651078
Score: 17764 3DMarks
i had some things opened like firefox and a lot of tabs and vlc , but im not sure if it matters

well is that score ok ?? 
it seems low to me








what would you need to get 40k ???
-----------------
edit: 
on idle (watching movie and like 30-40 tabs in Firefox) all core temperatures are 22C and motherboard at 42C

my old cpu an Athlon II 6000 was running like 60-70 on idle for one year










You would need a considerably faster CPU, crossfire, and maybe even an Nvidia card for PhysX, since PhysX does artificially inflate the scores.


----------



## bufu994

but is that score ok for my components ???


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bufu994*


but is that score ok for my components ???


It's fine. Your CPU is what's holding you back badly. 3DMark06 is heavily CPU dependent. Try 3DMark Vantage or 11.


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


It's fine. Your CPU is what's holding you back badly. 3DMark06 is heavily CPU dependent. Try 3DMark Vantage or 11.


agreed. even with my 5870 i can still see my old b45 bottlenecking @ 3.7ghz
dont see how an xtra 100 mhz on my 620 will be a big diff now. lol


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


agreed. even with my 5870 i can still see my old b45 bottlenecking @ 3.7ghz
dont see how an xtra 100 mhz on my 620 will be a big diff now. lol


Keep in mind, we're talking about 3DMark...a synthetic benchmark.









In real world applications and gaming, that extra 100Mhz could make the difference between playable and unplayable.


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Keep in mind, we're talking about 3DMark...a synthetic benchmark.









In real world applications and gaming, that extra 100Mhz could make the difference between playable and unplayable.


yup, i know. but so far i haven encounter a game which is unplayable at max. yet. 
waiting for one thou


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


yup, i know. but so far i haven encounter a game which is unplayable at max. yet. 
waiting for one thou










Try out GTA IV. I promise you won't max that out.







Same with Metro2033.


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Try out GTA IV. I promise you won't max that out.







Same with Metro2033.


my limit is my gpu memory again. should have tried it with my 570 before i sold it. lol.
i will try metro2033 next time


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


my limit is my gpu memory again. should have tried it with my 570 before i sold it. lol.
i will try metro2033 next time










No its not.







GTA IV can easily max out with 1GB of VRAM. For some odd reason, with a faster CPU it doesn't require as much VRAM. I have no clue why.

With my Athlon + 470:
Maxed settings, shadows on Medium, sliders at 50

With my i5 + 470:
Maxed completely, period.

I had to stop the shadows at medium because framerate got REALLY choppy. Sliders had to stay at 50, it claimed I was out of VRAM.

With the i5, its completely playable maxed out, full bore....framerate never drops below 50-60.


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


No its not.







GTA IV can easily max out with 1GB of VRAM. For some odd reason, with a faster CPU it doesn't require as much VRAM. I have no clue why.

With my Athlon + 470:
Maxed settings, shadows on Medium, sliders at 50

With my i5 + 470:
Maxed completely, period.

I had to stop the shadows at medium because framerate got REALLY choppy. Sliders had to stay at 50, it claimed I was out of VRAM.

With the i5, its completely playable maxed out, full bore....framerate never drops below 50-60.


hmm.. for mine is @ high for all. 
view distance at max.
frames @ 30 - 40 thou.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Yeah, see I couldn't handle high (or highest) shadows, or the sliders past all 50. It "could" do it, but the framerate would drop in high action areas, mainly inside the actual city. I can't stand it unless the game has a minimum framerate of around 30-35 though. And that Athlon @ 3.7 (quad) just couldn't do it.

Could also be that my NB clocks weren't spectacular. My NB was only at like 2.4GHz.


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Yeah, see I couldn't handle high (or highest) shadows, or the sliders past all 50. It "could" do it, but the framerate would drop in high action areas, mainly inside the actual city. I can't stand it unless the game has a minimum framerate of around 30-35 though. And that Athlon @ 3.7 (quad) just couldn't do it.

Could also be that my NB clocks weren't spectacular. My NB was only at like 2.4GHz.


hmm, playing it for slightly longer dropped it to 22.. :X
guess is should just lower it and call it a day.


----------



## bufu994

guys do you think that if I get the Thermalright Silver Arrow
I can get my CPU up to 4GHz ???
I have it at 3.6 now and on stock cooler and max temps I get are around 60ºC


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bufu994*


guys do you think that if I get the Thermalright Silver Arrow
I can get my CPU up to 4GHz ???
I have it at 3.6 now and on stock cooler and max temps I get are around 60ÂºC


I have personally never seen an Athlon quad run 4GHz stable. Doesn't mean its not possible though. More is always better.


----------



## Darkapoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


I have personally never seen an Athlon quad run 4GHz stable. Doesn't mean its not possible though. More is always better.










I strongly believe that with a better phase design I could hit 4ghz. I can now hit 3.9 stable after upgrading my power supply.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkapoc*


I strongly believe that with a better phase design I could hit 4ghz. I can now hit 3.9 stable after upgrading my power supply.


To be completely fair though, you've got a very VERY golden Athlon quad.


----------



## bufu994

well my power supply is suppose to handle like max 1200 or 1250 W
its tacens RADIAX III but im not really sure







it should be something like that 
and i have only one GPU ....
and my cpu is rev. C
here you can see more info and some pics


----------



## Darkapoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


To be completely fair though, you've got a very VERY golden Athlon quad.










I know it makes me so happy






















If only the 460 I got treated me the same xD.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bufu994*


well my power supply is suppose to handle like max 1200 or 1250 W
its tacens RADIAX III but im not really sure







it should be something like that 
and i have only one GPU ....
and my cpu is rev. C
here you can see more info and some pics 


It's more about how CLEAN that power is 12v ripple can KILL an overclocks stability.


----------



## bufu994

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkapoc*


It's more about how CLEAN that power is 12v ripple can KILL an overclocks stability.


ok sry if im asking stupid question but is there any way to test it ??

-----------------------
ok another question








can I unlock L3 cache with my motherboard and how ??? 
at least to try to do it ....
its because I see only core unlock


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bufu994*


ok sry if im asking stupid question but is there any way to test it ??

-----------------------
ok another question








can I unlock L3 cache with my motherboard and how ??? 
at least to try to do it ....
its because I see only core unlock


You can use a multimeter to test 12v ripple. If you have a quality PSU such as a Seasonic built unit like my TruePower New 650w as an example, then you'll have much better ripple suppresion from say a bad unit like OCZ.

And you have an Athlon 640. You likely don't have any L3 cache. And those chips generally top out around 3.6-3.7GHz.


----------



## terence52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkapoc;13271248*
> I strongly believe that with a better phase design I could hit 4ghz. I can now hit 3.9 stable after upgrading my power supply.


LOL nice







..
too bad for the heat here. gets too hot once its @ 3.8ghz/2.9ghz northbridge
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;13271262*
> To be completely fair though, you've got a very VERY golden Athlon quad.


agreed. haha


----------



## terence52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;13272595*
> You can use a multimeter to test 12v ripple. If you have a quality PSU such as a Seasonic built unit like my TruePower New 650w as an example, then you'll have much better ripple suppresion from say a bad unit like OCZ.
> 
> And you have an Athlon 640. You likely don't have any L3 cache. And those chips generally top out around 3.6-3.7GHz.


agreed, 3.8ghz tops if your ambients is cold


----------



## terence52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkapoc;13271304*
> I know it makes me so happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only the 460 I got treated me the same xD.
> 
> It's more about how CLEAN that power is 12v ripple can KILL an overclocks stability.


yours doesnt look half bad imo. my leadtek gtx460 768mb did 900 @ 1.025v or 1.05v iirc
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bufu994;13272414*
> ok sry if im asking stupid question but is there any way to test it ??
> 
> ok another question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can I unlock L3 cache with my motherboard and how ???
> at least to try to do it ....
> its because I see only core unlock


looking at it..
is it this raidmax?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817152045


----------



## bufu994

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


looking at it..
is it this raidmax?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817152045


nop its an Tacens Radix III Smart 1200W 
I looked up some some reviews and i sow good things


----------



## bufu994

amm guys can you tell if thats ok ??? 
well Im nuub overclocker so i just chjanged the FSB from 200 to 250MHz 
so now my cpu is at 3.750 GHz 
I think thats the cpu-z validation link 

im currently running something that should to be a Stability Test (its from AIDA 64 EXTREME , its the new version of Everest )
so it puts my cpu at 100% and after like 10 mins now max temps I see its 59ÂºC 
but I have my case fans on max .... 
and yes im still on the tiny stock CPU cooler









oh if i go to sensor it shows that my temperatures are :
motherboard 40ÂºC
CPU 59ÂºC
and each core is on 49ÂºC
and my gpu is like 48-50ÂºC


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bufu994*


amm guys can you tell if thats ok ??? 
well Im nuub overclocker so i just chjanged the FSB from 200 to 250MHz 
so now my cpu is at 3.750 GHz 
I think thats the cpu-z validation link 

im currently running something that should to be a Stability Test (its from AIDA 64 EXTREME , its the new version of Everest )
so it puts my cpu at 100% and after like 10 mins now max temps I see its 59ÂºC 
but I have my case fans on max .... 
and yes im still on the tiny stock CPU cooler










AIDA 64 isn't a stress test. Try Prime95. Hit "Blended", but then hit "custom" (to force blended options in the custom menu). Then type in 3/4 of your RAM size. So if 4GB of RAM, type in 3072MB to use in Prime.

Then let it go, and enjoy your BSOD. That 640 will likely not be stable at 3.75GHz. Especially with only 1.40v.


----------



## bufu994

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


AIDA 64 isn't a stress test. Try Prime95. Hit "Blended", but then hit "custom" (to force blended options in the custom menu). Then type in 3/4 of your RAM size. So if 4GB of RAM, type in 3072MB to use in Prime.

Then let it go, and enjoy your BSOD. That 640 will likely not be stable at 3.75GHz. Especially with only 1.40v.


well does matter if im running a 64bit OS ?? 
and my ram is 8GB


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bufu994;13295846*
> well does matter if im running a 64bit OS ??
> and my ram is 8GB


Nope, Prime95 is 64bit. 8GB of RAM, so force 7168MB of memory to be used.


----------



## harmor

Ignore this post. I pushed my CPU to 3.90GHz


----------



## bufu994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harmor;13319422*
> *Athlon II X4 type*: Athlon II x4 640
> *CPU stepping and mfg date*: 3 (I don't know the mfg date)
> *Revision*: BL-C3
> *Clock speed*: 3735MHz
> *FSB x Multi*: 249 x15.0
> *Vcore*: 1.4
> *RAM speed*: DDR3 1327MHz 8-8-8-20
> *NB speed*: 2490Mhz
> *HT Link*: 1992Mhz
> *Motherboard*: GigaByte GA-890FXA-UD5
> *Cooling method*: Air
> *CPU-Z validation*: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1793809
> *OS*: Windows 7 Pro x64
> 
> My CPU failed on the 18th test of Intel Burn Test


sweet I have the same CPU and Motherboard







(am witch rev is your mobo ?? )
and it runs just perfectly for me at 3.75ghz and 1666MHz ram , I s till dint actually try any test and stuff like that but I have it like that since few days
and i never had any problem or it never crashed and last days I spend most of my time playing crysis 2 (all on max and full HD )


----------



## harmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bufu994;13319592*
> sweet I have the same CPU and Motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (am witch rev is your mobo ?? )
> and it runs just perfectly for me at 3.75ghz and 1666MHz ram , I s till dint actually try any test and stuff like that but I have it like that since few days
> and i never had any problem or it never crashed and last days I spend most of my time playing crysis 2 (all on max and full HD )


I got the new 3.1 revision with the black socket.

I'm working on 3.9GHz+. I will run more than 5 laps a little bit.
http://min.us/lkTB0q


----------



## harmor

*Athlon II X4 type*: Athlon II x4 640
*CPU stepping and mfg date*: 3 (I don't know the mfg date)
*Revision*: BL-C3
*Clock speed*: 3900MHz
*FSB x Multi*: 260 x15.0
*Vcore*: 1.475
*RAM speed*: DDR3 1040Mhz (1333mhz stock)
*NB speed*: 2340Mhz
*HT Link*: 2080Mhz
*Motherboard*: GigaByte GA-890FXA-UD5
*Cooling method*: Air
*CPU-Z validation*: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1794027
*OS*: Windows 7 Pro x64

http://min.us/lnpil8


----------



## Ba5h

Athlon II X4 type: Athlon II x4 620
CPU stepping and mfg date: not sure, definately a propus core.
BIOS: v2.62
Revision: BL-C2
Clock speed: 3250MHz
FSB x Multi: 250 x13.0
Vcore: 1.35
RAM speed: DDR2 800Mhz 
NB speed: 2000Mhz
NB Voltage: 1.625
HT Link: 2000Mhz (Assumed. Not displayed in BIOS)
Motherboard: AsRock K10N78fullHD-hSLI
Cooling method: Zalman CNPS9900 MAX (Air) + 5 case fans.
CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1799953
OS: Windows Vista Home

Seems I've played it safe. It stays stable up to 3306Mhz. I gave up as I'm not sure on HT and NB settings. I think my BIOS links them so I can't push too far. My first attempt at overclocking so I'm happy with the result. 22C idle, 38C load. I'm selling it on in 4 weeks for an i5 2500k system.


----------



## bennieboi6969

my backup is all up and running may start folding on it once get 2nd grapics card. who should i fold for?


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX;7583446*
> New Info:
> 
> Because I'm not around as much, I made it so that you guys can add yourselves to the spreadsheet. Please add all the information.....


I tried to edit the spreadsheet to add myself, but it said I didn't have access. I sent a request for access 12:08 PM EST 5/12/2011, since you probably won't recognize the email =)


----------



## MyFarewell

* Athlon II X4 type: Athlon II x4 620
* L3 unlock: YES 
* CPU stepping and mfg date: Dont Know
* Revision: BL-C2
* Clock speed: 3289Mhz
* FSB x Multi: 253 x13.0
* Vcore: 1.35
* RAM speed: DDR3 1333 @ 1333Mhz
* NB speed: 2000Mhz
* HT Link: 2000Mhz
* Motherboard: Asus M4A77TD
* Cooling method: Air
* CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1820793
* OS: Windows 7 Home x64


----------



## mc_huggle

Hey guys,

Im new to OCN and just wondering is this a solid overclock for a athlon II x4 640?

Also i was wondering if anyone had tips on how to push it higher.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1839046


----------



## harmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mc_huggle;13654434*
> Hey guys,
> 
> Im new to OCN and just wondering is this a solid overclock for a athlon II x4 640?
> 
> Also i was wondering if anyone had tips on how to push it higher.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1839046


What about voltages and stability?


----------



## mc_huggle

Voltages are at 1.65, and it can take 4 or so hours of continuous prime before crashing at those clocks and voltages. I'm fiddling around with different fsb and multi combinations as well as ram and htt/nb to try and hit something nice and stable. When i upgrade cpu in a short time i'm going to try and see if with some custom cooling i can push it to 4.5 try and set a new record for this baby.


----------



## Darkapoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mc_huggle;13654434*
> Hey guys,
> 
> Im new to OCN and just wondering is this a solid overclock for a athlon II x4 640?
> 
> Also i was wondering if anyone had tips on how to push it higher.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1839046


YEAH WELL I HAVE AN L3 CACHE





















*is jealous*


----------



## bennieboi6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkapoc;13687956*
> YEAH WELL I HAVE AN L3 CACHE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *is jealous*


me too


----------



## jsc1973

Just saw this thread, I'm fairly new here. Been using an Athlon II X4 for about a year.

It's an Athlon II X4 620, overclocked from stock to 3250 MHz (250*13), on the motherboard in my sig. Attempts to unlock L3 cache were unsuccessful, so I presume it doesn't have one.

Pretty much everything is stock. I didn't overvolt anything, and it's all on the stock AMD HSF that came with the processor. It won't go any higher; it's rock-solid at 3250 but not stable if you go over 3300. Might work if I gave it more juice, but 3250 is more than enough for what I'm doing with it. Really don't need to o/c at all, but there's no fun in that.









OS is Windows 7 x64 HP, also works fine in PCLinuxOS Zen 2010, which I also run sometimes.

I'll post a CPU-Z screenshot whenever I get back home, which might not be until tomorrow.


----------



## jsc1973

Here it is...finally.


----------



## harmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973;13747750*
> Here it is...finally.


Drop your HT Link down to 2000mhz


----------



## SuperFreak

Hey fellow X4 users! I haven't really posted on here much, but I've lurked for years.

Anyway, I've run into a bit of a problem. I wanted to do a light OC on my 635 (up to about 3.3GHz) and keep it on the stock cooler. I've gotten it close that speed and it's very stable, but I'm a little worried about the temps.

Before I OC'd it, it would idle at about 34-36c and max out at about 50c. After applying the OC, it idles at 39-42c and is capping at 56-60c at 70-100% load. It's only at 50c while playing games, but since I often leave it on overnight to rip Blurays, is the 60c temp a concern as far as damaging the components? Is there anything to adjust with the OC to drop these temps, or do I have to buy an aftermarket cooler? Thanks for any help, and my CPU-Z validation is below!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1854216


----------



## bennieboi6969

i would drop the volts a bit. my 620 was abel to go to 250*13 on stock volts. or get an aftermarket cooler for it


----------



## SuperFreak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bennieboi6969*


i would drop the volts a bit. my 620 was abel to go to 250*13 on stock volts. or get an aftermarket cooler for it


Ok, cool. I lowered my voltage back down to stock, it still seems to be stable. Dropped a couple degrees on idle, still about the same under load.

Provided I don't push the speed any higher, is the aftermarket cooler still necessary? I know Intel chips push 60c pretty regularly, but is it different for AMD chips? I'm pretty sure the recommended max temp on this is 70c, so am I damaging it by letting it run at 60c for 8hrs or so on a regular basis?

Also, are there any good coolers in the $20 price range? Ideally I'd like to do 3.6-3.7 if I buy another cooler. I know everyone is always talking about the 212, which is about $40, is that still the best $/temp ratio?


----------



## harmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperFreak;13771411*
> Ok, cool. I lowered my voltage back down to stock, it still seems to be stable. Dropped a couple degrees on idle, still about the same under load.
> 
> Provided I don't push the speed any higher, is the aftermarket cooler still necessary? I know Intel chips push 60c pretty regularly, but is it different for AMD chips? I'm pretty sure the recommended max temp on this is 70c, so am I damaging it by letting it run at 60c for 8hrs or so on a regular basis?
> 
> Also, are there any good coolers in the $20 price range? Ideally I'd like to do 3.6-3.7 if I buy another cooler. I know everyone is always talking about the 212, which is about $40, is that still the best $/temp ratio?


Are you talking about core or socket temperature?
Socket temp. is either TMPIN1 or TMPIN2.

If you're referring to core temp then your temperature is too high. If you posted your socket temp then I think you'll be fine.


----------



## bennieboi6969

their max is 72c but ppl have had them crashing around 65ish so i would try keep it down under 60 if possible.

as for damaging the cpu its self, as long as ur not pushing heaps of volts through it at that temp it shouldnt do it any harm, but in saying that ya just dont know whats going on. my cpu ive had at 3.7ghz and 1.46v for like its whole life span so far and never had an issue "touch wood" but the temp has never gone above 45-50c

ive heard good things about the 212+ but never used it myself. after my 939 rig fried itself i went to this setup and straight to water and never looked back lol


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*


I tried to edit the spreadsheet to add myself, but it said I didn't have access. I sent a request for access 12:08 PM EST 5/12/2011, since you probably won't recognize the email =)


We still cannot add ourselves to the spreadsheet


----------



## itomic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *harmor*


I got the new 3.1 revision with the black socket.

I'm working on 3.9GHz+. I will run more than 5 laps a little bit.
http://min.us/lkTB0q


Did u pass stress test on 3.750 ghz ??? That seems to me a very low voltage for Propus to whitstand the stress test !


----------



## victorzamora

I started fooling around with my BIOS and got my 640 to hit 3.3GHz on stock voltage and hardware. The validation is here. I ran Prime95 for an hour and got a max temp of 61C, but it stabilized at 58C so I'm tempted to push a little harder.

Athlon II X4 640
CPU stepping ??---How do I check for this without pulling my cooler off?
BIOS Version --0080016
Clock speed --3300MHz
FSB x Multi 220.0x15
Vcore ---1.320
RAM speed ---1466, 9-9-9-24
NB speed ---2200MHz
NB Voltage ---?
HT Link --2200.1MHz
HT Voltage --1.320V
Motherboard --Biostar A880G+
Cooling method ---Stock cooler
CPU-Z validation would also be nice.
OS Used ---Windows7


----------



## bennieboi6969

u need to upgrade ur stock cooler to somthing a bit more if u want to push it harded. the max temp for athlons is 60 but everyone likes to keep it below 55 just in case


----------



## victorzamora

I've got a CoolerMaster 212+ on it now, which should help. I put another YateLoon D12SM-12 on there, along with one fan in the front of my case and one for the side of my case. About max temps: didn't AMD say 71C?


----------



## bennieboi6969

most chips after 60 start bsod and faulting wat temps u getting nw?


----------



## victorzamora

I've now installed the 212+ with an extra fan and an extra fan intake on the front of my case. I'm about to add a third fan as exhaust on the side of my case. For now, I'm getting 4GHz at 1.5250Vcore and 51C at load. Stable through 45 minutes of P95 blend.


----------



## spikexp

Just start over clocking, 3.6ghz at 1.45v, how is it?


----------



## CramComplex

pretty good but I'm concerned about the MOSFETs on your board as I too have the same...well almost the same motherboard and placed some alu-heat-sinks on them...I will try to match your OC...very interesting.


----------



## harmor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikexp;14448868*
> Just start over clocking, 3.6ghz at 1.45v, how is it?


I was using 1.45v at 3.6xGHz as well.


----------



## bennieboi6969

im at 3.7 with 1.42v still got some head room lol


----------



## spikexp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CramComplex*


pretty good but I'm concerned about the MOSFETs on your board as I too have the same...well almost the same motherboard and placed some alu-heat-sinks on them...I will try to match your OC...very interesting.


Well, from what I've read, TMPIN2 in hwmonitor is the VRM/Mosfet and it's keep itself around 50c.

I will test at 3.7ghz for 1.45v and see if it's stable.
3.8ghz wasn't, linx gave me an error after 4 minutes.


----------



## Scott1541

Mine









Athlon II X4 640
CPU stepping: C3 
BIOS Version: 0802
Clock speed: 3525
FSB x Multi: 235 x 15
Vcore: 1.44
RAM speed: 1254MHz 8-8-8-20
NB speed: 2350MHz
NB Voltage: Stock
HT Link: 2115MHz
HT Voltage: Stock
Motherboard: Asus M4A78LT-M
Cooling method: Air
HSF: Cooler Master Hyper TX3
Windows 7 Pro x64
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1956831


----------



## krabs

I just pushed my 635 c2 to 2600nb .... took +0.1v cpu-nb to do the job
it boots to windows at 265 or 270 FSB but BSOD within seconds in GTA-IV

previously I was running it 2500nb @ +0.05v cpu-nb


----------



## DeathBoT

Athlon II X4 type: 635
CPU stepping: 3
BIOS Version: V8.8
Clock speed: 3335 MHz
FSB x Multi: 230 MHz and 14.5
Vcor: 1.440
RAM speed: DDR2 400MHz
NB speed: 2300 MHz
HT Link: 2300 MHz
MSI 785GTM-E45
Corsair H50 for the CPU and Air for everything else
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2034265
Windows 7 Ultimate x64


----------



## pawnagez

Got a Athlon II x4 635 (stock 2.9 Ghz) OC'ed to 3.2 Ghz at 50 degrees at load.
Got a MSI 770-C45 motherboard. Want to overclock more due to lots of ppl saying that a 3.5 GHZ OC on this processor is easy without extra cooling. Only problem is that the computer wont boot over 3.2, even when i follow guides. I do believe i need more voltage on it to reach more, but they are locked. I first was disspointed that it was locked, but i saw ppl on the internet that could change it, but I can't. Need help and advices. Am pretty new to OC'ing but understand the concept


----------



## rafety58

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pawnagez*


Got a Athlon II x4 635 (stock 2.9 Ghz) OC'ed to 3.2 Ghz at 50 degrees at load.
Got a MSI 770-C45 motherboard. Want to overclock more due to lots of ppl saying that a 3.5 GHZ OC on this processor is easy without extra cooling. Only problem is that the computer wont boot over 3.2, even when i follow guides. I do believe i need more voltage on it to reach more, but they are locked. I first was disspointed that it was locked, but i saw ppl on the internet that could change it, but I can't. Need help and advices. Am pretty new to OC'ing but understand the concept










On some motherboard you need to use the "+" and "-" to adjust voltage, on other ones you need to type in what voltage you want like "1.475"


----------



## CramComplex

Alright I want to push my AII X4 630 more since I got the RASA kit...my mobo is on my sig rig...

Right now that's out of the way...I'm getting the next stepping for the FX series as my upgrade path.

Applying what I know, a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 supports AM3 and AM3+ CPUs...

It might be a noob question but...would getting the Gigabyte 990FXA UD3 push my AII X4 630 better than my current OC?

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## victorzamora

From what I understand....yes, the 990FXA-UD3 _WILL_ help you overclock. It is more stable and the 990 chipset is overall better.

Also, the 990FXA-UD3 IS compatible with all of the AM3+ processors. There's no word that I'm aware of if PileDriver is going to be AM3+ or "AM4". From what I understand, though...the rumors are AM3+ for at least a year.


----------



## CramComplex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *victorzamora;15440775*
> From what I understand....yes, the 990FXA-UD3 _WILL_ help you overclock. It is more stable and the 990 chipset is overall better.
> 
> Also, the 990FXA-UD3 IS compatible with all of the AM3+ processors. There's no word that I'm aware of if PileDriver is going to be AM3+ or "AM4". From what I understand, though...the rumors are AM3+ for at least a year.


Aight thanks...think it'll get to the magical 4Ghz on water?


----------



## victorzamora

I have an Athlon II X4 640 running 4GHz on a Hyper 212+ 24/7. It BSOD's after about 6 hours of a Prime95 run...but if I'm ever on my computer pushing 100% CPU for 6 hours I'll WANT a BSOD. Of course, everything varies chip by chip and I can't say for sure.


----------



## TheGrayDon10

Athlon II X4 type: 645

CPU stepping: C3

Manufacturing date: Sept 21, 2010

BIOS Version: 2102

Clock speed: 3.48ghz

FSB x Multi: 240 x 14.5

Vcore: 1.475

RAM speed: 1290

NB speed: 2400

NB Voltage: 1.20

HT Link: 1920

HT Voltage: 1.10

Motherboard: Asus m4a79xtd evo

Cooling method: Freezer Pro 7 rev.2

HSF Used or Water Block: Heatsink

OS Used: Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit


----------



## klewlis1

Id like to apply









Athlon II X4 type 630 2.8 oc/ to 3.4MHz
CPU stepping- 2
BIOS Version- 0205 - Manufacture date-3/14/2011
Clock speed- 3443.97MHz
FSB x Multi- 246x14
Vcore-1.332 v
RAM speed-820MHz
NB speed-1967.98MHz
NB Voltage-1.2v
HT Link1967.98MHz
HT Voltage-1.2v
Motherboard-ASUS M5A78L-M LX
Cooling method-AIR
HSF Used or Water Block-CoolerMaster Hyper 212 EVO 2x Scythe Ultra Kase push/pull
CPU-Z validation would also be nice.-http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2170433
OS Used-Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit


----------



## Tarun

Athlon II X4 type 640 o/c to 3.6Ghz
CPU stepping- C3
BIOS Version- F4
Clock speed- 3600MHz
FSB x Multi- 240x15
Vcore-1.55v overvolted under load to 1.57v
RAM speed-1599Mhz
NB speed-2400Mhz
NB Voltage-1.3v
HT Link : 1920MHz
HT Voltage-stock
Motherboard-Gigabyte 78LMT-S2P
Cooling method-AIR
HSF Used : CoolerMaster Hyper-TX3
Validation Link : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2170705
OS : Win 7 x64


----------



## barkinos98

can someone with a gigabyte board (preferably 970a-d3 or ud3 series) teach me how to oc an athlon 640 on stock? unless i increase vcore the max stable is 3.2GHz and 200mhz isnt a value that i would use everyday, at least see the diffference.


----------



## Alastair

Hey everyone I would like to join the club. But I was wondering if all the information that I need off of the IHS can be found anywhere else. Like on the original packaging or something. I'm really not too keen on taking my CPU cooler off? Any insight on that would be great. And I would also like to try and hit 4Ghz Before applying to the club.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Hey everyone I would like to join the club. But I was wondering if all the information that I need off of the IHS can be found anywhere else. Like on the original packaging or something. I'm really not too keen on taking my CPU cooler off? Any insight on that would be great. And I would also like to try and hit 4Ghz Before applying to the club.


The bios and CPU-Z should give you most of the info, all of the info I posted was from those two locations, no removing heatsinks. My box only has a serial number and a part number on it.


----------



## Alastair

Thanks!


----------



## Alastair

Athlon II X4 645
Stepping: CADHC AD 1040DPMW
BIOS Version: v19.6
Clock Speed: 3813Mhz
FSBxMulti 246x15.5
Vcore: 1.55v
Memory Speed: 1640Mhz
NB Speed: 2460Mhz
NB Voltage:1.175v
HT Speed:1968Mhz
HT voltage: Stock Voltage
Motherboard: MSI 990FXA-GD65
Cooling Method: Air
HSF: CoolerMaster Hyper 212EVO
OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit


----------



## ajarocena

Hi Guys, Im just new in overclocking. I want to ask if i made the right values on my BIOS

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2422496

i have a question regarding my GPU, why isn't my HD5770 always states the value 156MHZ/300MHZ ?


----------



## TheGrayDon10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarun*
> 
> Athlon II X4 type 640 o/c to 3.6Ghz
> CPU stepping- C3
> BIOS Version- F4
> Clock speed- 3600MHz
> FSB x Multi- 240x15
> Vcore-1.55v overvolted under load to 1.57v
> RAM speed-1599Mhz
> NB speed-2400Mhz
> NB Voltage-1.3v
> HT Link : 1920MHz
> HT Voltage-stock
> Motherboard-Gigabyte 78LMT-S2P
> Cooling method-AIR
> HSF Used : CoolerMaster Hyper-TX3
> Validation Link : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2170705
> OS : Win 7 x64


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Athlon II X4 645
> Stepping: CADHC AD 1040DPMW
> BIOS Version: v19.6
> Clock Speed: 3813Mhz
> FSBxMulti 246x15.5
> Vcore: 1.55v
> Memory Speed: 1640Mhz
> NB Speed: 2460Mhz
> NB Voltage:1.175v
> HT Speed:1968Mhz
> HT voltage: Stock Voltage
> Motherboard: MSI 990FXA-GD65
> Cooling Method: Air
> HSF: CoolerMaster Hyper 212EVO
> OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit


Looks like I need to try harder. lol.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajarocena*
> 
> Hi Guys, Im just new in overclocking. I want to ask if i made the right values on my BIOS
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2422496
> i have a question regarding my GPU, why isn't my HD5770 always states the value 156MHZ/300MHZ ?


Regarding the GPU they clock down to lower speeds when they are idle to save power, to see your true clock speed run a windowed game and then check.


----------



## ajarocena

How about my RAM timings? I can't configure it right. my RAM specs listed is 8-8-8-24 on manufacturer's site.


----------



## Alastair

Guys here is a little tip. I had to turn C1E off in the BIOS in order to keep 3.8Ghz stable. You all might want to give that a try to push higher clocks. GrayDon 10 don't worry too much it took ALOT of tweaking to get it all stable. I had hoped to hit 4Ghz but it's going take more voltage than I'd like.


----------



## TheGrayDon10

Do you think it's my mobo and/or ram that's holding me back? i was able to boot up at 3.75ghz at 250 x 15, but then a 5 min run of occt froze/ restarted my system (No crash logged). what should be cpu/nb voltages be like?


----------



## Alastair

CPU voltage is recommended to stay below 1.6v. Going above that could seriously shorten your processors lifespan. Your NB voltage you should raise if your NB speed is above 2400 Mhz. I dunno what stock NB voltage is for your motherboard. I'm set to 1.175v to just keep things in line. A higher NB speed means more memory bandwidth. If you are having trouble keeping your system stable with an NB speed of 2500Mhz (250x10) then try dropping the multi to 9x or 8x. Your RAM seems sound and so does your motherboard. If non of this gives you joy don't worry too much about it. It seems all Athlon 2 quads seem to hit a wall at 3.6-3.8 Ghz. You can go 4Ghz if you use LOTS of volts but that's risky stuff. Have fun tweaking!!!


----------



## Alastair

Leaving the club. My machine died... Going to a Phenom 2. Check you guys around!


----------



## TheGrayDon10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Leaving the club. My machine died... Going to a Phenom 2. Check you guys around!


Describe to me the details of this computer death.

Disregard. I saw in the overclock thread. I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Alastair

Guys I got good news for the Athlon 2 owners out there and those of us who were once graced with an Athlon 2 processor. AMD has breathed life back into the Athlon line up by releasing FM2 processors under the Athlon brand. They are Piledriver based Trinity APU's without the integrated graphics core. Maybe the great overclocking budget beast will live on!


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys I got good news for the Athlon 2 owners out there and those of us who were once graced with an Athlon 2 processor. AMD has breathed life back into the Athlon line up by releasing FM2 processors under the Athlon brand. They are Piledriver based Trinity APU's without the integrated graphics core. Maybe the great overclocking budget beast will live on!


It's a shame I plan on going Intel when I next decide to upgrade


----------



## Warmonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Guys I got good news for the Athlon 2 owners out there and those of us who were once graced with an Athlon 2 processor. AMD has breathed life back into the Athlon line up by releasing FM2 processors under the Athlon brand. They are Piledriver based Trinity APU's without the integrated graphics core. Maybe the great overclocking budget beast will live on!


They should go beyond budget overclocking as the new Athlon 750k is unlocked. Tho I don't know why they clock it so low in comparison to Trinity. I wonder if these will only break the same 4.6GHz area Trinity is showing. If these don't go up to at least 4.8GHz on 24/7 safe volts, then im going Intel /* sarcasm */

Code:



Code:


Athlon II X4-730: quad-core, 2.80 GHz, 4 MB total cache, 65W TDP
Athlon II X4-740: quad-core, 3.20 GHz, 4 MB total cache, 65W TDP
Athlon II X4-750K: quad-core, unlocked BClk multiplier, 3.40 GHz, 4 MB total cache, 100W TDP


----------



## Alastair

well im sticking with AMD because they still have us, the budget user catered for in terms of overclocking and all of Intel's budget offerings are locked. I am sure a highly overclockable $100 Athlon will stick it to a $130 i3 duelly and $150 i5 duelly as they are locked and so cant overclock. thats the reason we started overclocking anyway. so that buget chips can kick more expensive chips where it hurts most. and so long as intel remains locked and AMD remains unlocked (regardless of IPS deficits) then AMD will always have a customer in me. Not that I am trolling you or anything. Just stating my opinion! Long Live Budget overclocking!!! Long Live AMD!!!


----------



## majicninja

Athlon II X4 type: AMD Athlon II x4 630
CPU stepping: AADHC AD
Clock speed : 3.5GHz
FSB x Multi
Vcore 1.550v
RAM speed 6-6-6-18-24
NB speed 2450MHz
NB Voltage +5%
HT Link Auto
HT Voltage Auto
Motherboard AsRock N68-S UCC
Cooling method Air
HSF Used 90mm Thermaltake R1TR2
CPU-Z validation would also be nice.
OS Used Windows 7 Ultimate x64


----------



## thomasgiles2012

CPU: Athlon II X4 630
CPU stepping and manufacturing date: stepping 3
Revision: Family F, Model 5, Stepping 3, Ext Family 10, Ext Model 5 revision bl-c3
Clock speed: 3.652 GHz
FSB x Multi: 260 x 14
Vcore: 1.452 V (at idle)
RAM speed: DDR3-1600 (8-8-8-20)
NB speed: 2087 MHz
HT Link: 2087 MHz
Motherboard: asus sabertooth 990fx
Cooling method: Air w/ stock AMD HSF.
CPU-Z validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/2659342
OS Used: windows 7 professional 64 bit


----------



## Scott1541

I'm defecting to Intel soon, tomorrow hopefully







The Athlon II X4 640 is going to be retired then and will probably go back in it's box until I decide what to do with it, the motherboard and the RAM.


----------



## sparkeyjames

Athlon II X4 type: AMD Athlon II x4 640
CPU stepping: 3
Clock speed : 3.825Ghz
FSB x Multi: 255
Vcore 1.536v
Ram: Corsair Vengeance CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 8GB.
RAM speed: 1360Mhz 9-10-10-25
NB speed: 2040
HT Link: Auto
HT Voltage: Auto
Motherboard: MSI 990FXA-GD80V2
Cooling: Air
Cooler: AMD 4 heat pipe from an older Phenom 1 125watt 4 core black edition.
Temps are out of this world high at 80c under prime 95. Processor shut down is at 90c.
CPU-Z validation: See attached pic
OS Used Windows 7 pro x64

Ran Prime 95 for 6 hours until I got tired of the jet like scream of the fans. Might try some further tweaks on the ram but I consider it stable at this point.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sparkeyjames*
> 
> Athlon II X4 type: AMD Athlon II x4 640
> CPU stepping: 3
> Clock speed : 3.825Ghz
> FSB x Multi: 255
> Vcore 1.536v
> Ram: Corsair Vengeance CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 8GB.
> RAM speed: 1360Mhz 9-10-10-25
> NB speed: 2040
> HT Link: Auto
> HT Voltage: Auto
> Motherboard: MSI 990FXA-GD80V2
> Cooling: Air
> Cooler: AMD 4 heat pipe from an older Phenom 1 125watt 4 core black edition.
> Temps are out of this world high at 80c under prime 95. Processor shut down is at 90c.
> CPU-Z validation: See attached pic
> OS Used Windows 7 pro x64
> 
> Ran Prime 95 for 6 hours until I got tired of the jet like scream of the fans. Might try some further tweaks on the ram but I consider it stable at this point.


Nice OC but it is all over AMD's website that max core temps for Phenom 2 and Athlon 2 are 61C. So I would suggest getting a newer cooler. Get a Hyper 212 EVO, they can be had on the cheap and work like a charm. Dropped me to 45C under load @ 3.8GHz @ 1.55v when THINGY was still alive. Also by dropping aLl those C's your system will be more stable and you could maybe push for a higher OC. Hell it seems you might have a golden chip there, so you might be able to push 4GHz with a decent cooler!


----------



## Scott1541

^^^ IIRC the max temp for Athlons is higher than the Phenoms, denebs in particular. I'm pretty sure the max temp for Athlons is something like 75°C, but regardless of this he still needs to do something about the temps.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> ^^^ IIRC the max temp for Athlons is higher than the Phenoms, denebs in particular. I'm pretty sure the max temp for Athlons is something like 75°C, but regardless of this he still needs to do something about the temps.


Most athlons are Denebs just with the L3 cut out.


----------



## sparkeyjames

It really only gets that hot when pushed with Prime95 other than that they rarely cross 70c. I'm not saying that pushing it to over 80c is in anyway good for it. It's just that it can and will do it without hitting thermal shutdown. AMD might be throwing out a low thermal max number to keep warranty returns low.
Motherboard manufacturers get far more info on processor internals and operational constraints than we lowly peon users get and they're not talking.
I did however notice that on my motherboard there is NO setting for a max thermal shutdown temp and that even at 83c (the hottest it got btw) the MSI system monitor and bios software (called Control Center) only gave a yellow warning text in the temp readout and that that yellow warning text did not appear until it was over 76c. I'm not trying to turn this into another mini max temp thread just that those are my guess's and observations in this case.

Oh and I do plan on doing something about the temps. I don't like running them that high there are two things I can do. Throttle it back to 3.0Ghz (hey it still ran Bioshock Infinite on Ultra at that speed). And two get a liquid cooling system sometime soon.

I'd also like to mention that I have had it running at 4.05Ghz at the same voltage level but did not try prime95 at that time. So I cannot say that it was stable at that speed as it was at 3.825Ghz. I have noticed however that running it at 3.75Ghz is the best as far as keeping other aspects as close to stock as possible. All the multipliers work out at multiples of a 250 ref clock to keep HT, NB and memory speeds close to the stock level.

Why yes I am having fun with this. Haven't been able to have this much fun with overclocking since I cut and reconnected the exposed traces on an old Athlon 32 bit processor.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Most athlons are Denebs just with the L3 cut out.


Now that's just incorrect









Most of the Athlon's these days use their own die (Propus, Rana, Regor). Only the first Athlon II processors used the deneb die, these are the ones where the serial number starts with AC . The deneb based Athlons are by far in the minority.









Also I just looked up the maximum temperature for an Athlon II and it's actually 71C


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Most athlons are Denebs just with the L3 cut out.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's just incorrect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the Athlon's these days use their own die (Propus, Rana, Regor). Only the first Athlon II processors used the deneb die, these are the ones where the serial number starts with AC . The deneb based Athlons are by far in the minority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I just looked up the maximum temperature for an Athlon II and it's actually 71C
Click to expand...

That's not what I meant.







Sorry I didnt elaborate typical of me.







What I mean is propus is a basically a Deneb without the L3. Takee a look.
Here is Deneb on the right and Propus on the left. If you look at the top 2/3 of Deneb next to Propus you can see that they are very similar, The bottom 1/3 of Deneb is all L3 cache.


As for the max temp I was just taking a guess based on my Phenom as my Athlon died many months ago.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> That's not what I meant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I didnt elaborate typical of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I mean is propus is a basically a Deneb without the L3. Takee a look.
> Here is Deneb on the right and Propus on the left. If you look at the top 2/3 of Deneb next to Propus you can see that they are very similar, The bottom 1/3 of Deneb is all L3 cache.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the max temp I was just taking a guess based on my Phenom as my Athlon died many months ago.


I see what you mean now







Both dies do have a lot in common.

How did your Athlon die? I still need to find a good use for my Athlon, it has only been used for a bit of benching since getting an i5


----------



## Alastair

Well my Athlon was OC'd to 3.8 and man I loved this thing. At the time of death I was busy gaming. What happened next is typical in South Africa. The power went out briefly. As the power came back on the smell of burnt circuitry and death emanated from my pc. The power surged and killed my mobo and processor and power supply.


----------



## Alastair

Well my Athlon was OC'd to 3.8 and man I loved this thing. At the time of death I was busy gaming. What happened next is typical in South Africa. The power went out briefly. As the power came back on the smell of burnt circuitry and death emanated from my pc. The power surged and killed my mobo and processor and power supply.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sparkeyjames*
> 
> It really only gets that hot when pushed with Prime95 other than that they rarely cross 70c. I'm not saying that pushing it to over 80c is in anyway good for it. It's just that it can and will do it without hitting thermal shutdown. AMD might be throwing out a low thermal max number to keep warranty returns low.
> Motherboard manufacturers get far more info on processor internals and operational constraints than we lowly peon users get and they're not talking.
> I did however notice that on my motherboard there is NO setting for a max thermal shutdown temp and that even at 83c (the hottest it got btw) the MSI system monitor and bios software (called Control Center) only gave a yellow warning text in the temp readout and that that yellow warning text did not appear until it was over 76c. I'm not trying to turn this into another mini max temp thread just that those are my guess's and observations in this case.
> 
> Oh and I do plan on doing something about the temps. I don't like running them that high there are two things I can do. Throttle it back to 3.0Ghz (hey it still ran Bioshock Infinite on Ultra at that speed). And two get a liquid cooling system sometime soon.
> 
> I'd also like to mention that I have had it running at 4.05Ghz at the same voltage level but did not try prime95 at that time. So I cannot say that it was stable at that speed as it was at 3.825Ghz. I have noticed however that running it at 3.75Ghz is the best as far as keeping other aspects as close to stock as possible. All the multipliers work out at multiples of a 250 ref clock to keep HT, NB and memory speeds close to the stock level.
> 
> Why yes I am having fun with this. Haven't been able to have this much fun with overclocking since I cut and reconnected the exposed traces on an old Athlon 32 bit processor.


Well I use control center 2 and it is great for setting the fan speed curve. The problem with control center is when it is telling you your cpu temp it is actually telling you the CPU case temp not the core temp. The problem with that is when companies like AMD state max temp that is max CORE temp. Case temp is usually 5-10C lower than CORE temp. My phenom 2 core temp is roughly 7C hotter than case temp. I would recommend getting a new cooler just to be safe.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sparkeyjames*
> 
> It really only gets that hot when pushed with Prime95 other than that they rarely cross 70c. I'm not saying that pushing it to over 80c is in anyway good for it. It's just that it can and will do it without hitting thermal shutdown. AMD might be throwing out a low thermal max number to keep warranty returns low.
> Motherboard manufacturers get far more info on processor internals and operational constraints than we lowly peon users get and they're not talking.
> I did however notice that on my motherboard there is NO setting for a max thermal shutdown temp and that even at 83c (the hottest it got btw) the MSI system monitor and bios software (called Control Center) only gave a yellow warning text in the temp readout and that that yellow warning text did not appear until it was over 76c. I'm not trying to turn this into another mini max temp thread just that those are my guess's and observations in this case.
> 
> Oh and I do plan on doing something about the temps. I don't like running them that high there are two things I can do. Throttle it back to 3.0Ghz (hey it still ran Bioshock Infinite on Ultra at that speed). And two get a liquid cooling system sometime soon.
> 
> I'd also like to mention that I have had it running at 4.05Ghz at the same voltage level but did not try prime95 at that time. So I cannot say that it was stable at that speed as it was at 3.825Ghz. I have noticed however that running it at 3.75Ghz is the best as far as keeping other aspects as close to stock as possible. All the multipliers work out at multiples of a 250 ref clock to keep HT, NB and memory speeds close to the stock level.
> 
> Why yes I am having fun with this. Haven't been able to have this much fun with overclocking since I cut and reconnected the exposed traces on an old Athlon 32 bit processor.


Well I use control center 2 and it is great for setting the fam speed curve. The problem with control center is when it is telling you your cpu temp it is actually telling you the CPU case temp not the core temp. The problem with that is when companies like AMD state max temp that is max CORE temp. Case temp is usually 5-10C lower than CORE temp. My phenom 2 core temp is roughly 7C hotter than case temp. I would recommend getting a new cooler just to be safe.


----------



## Alastair

Sorry double post from my mobile. I would recommend using HW monitor for your temps.


----------



## spikezone2004

* Athlon II X4 type: Athlon II x4 620
* CPU stepping and mfg date: 2 and I'm not sure on the date.
* Revision: BL-C2
* Clock speed: 3609.6
* FSB x Multi: 277 x13.0
* Vcore: 1.457
* RAM speed: DDR3 1477mhz
* NB speed: 2493
* HT Link: 1939mhz
* Motherboard: gigabyte GA-970A-UD3
* Cooling method: Antec 620
* CPU-Z validation:below
* OS: Windows 7 Pro x64


----------



## sparkeyjames

New Validation for my now water cooled CPU. You're gonna love this one. 4.125Ghz STABLE. Woot.
Prime95 for 9 hours no errors.



Validation URL... http://valid.canardpc.com/2871734


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sparkeyjames*
> 
> New Validation for my now water cooled CPU. You're gonna love this one. 4.125Ghz STABLE. Woot.
> Prime95 for 9 hours no errors.
> 
> 
> 
> Validation URL... http://valid.canardpc.com/2871734


Hot damn! Nice one bro!







How does that perform? Benchmarks man Benchmarks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phz10

Looks like I'll be done with this chip soon, 4 years of use for only $99, incredible.


----------



## oldcompgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phz10*
> 
> Looks like I'll be done with this chip soon, 4 years of use for only $99, incredible.


It's soo hard to let go isn't it? I found one that I had in an old 700 series MSI mobo ( forgot about it) and stuck it in a cheap AM3+ and she runs like a dream... even after that mobo had set in the closet for like 2 years. Amazing really.

EDIT: I ended up giving the mobo a shot that I found in the closet... it's a MSI NF750-G55 but I didn't buy it. I can't find much about it, but it booted right up with the Ath II 620 in it, and runs faster than the cheap Biostar mobo does with less heat buildup on the north bridge too. One weird thing is the WEI rating for the exact same hard drive went from 7.5 to 5.9...?? Oh well it's running well but I won't overclocdk until I see whether or not this mobo will survive.


----------



## oldcompgeek




----------



## Gh0sT169

Athlon II X4 740
BIOS Version: 10.1 American Megatrends
Clock speed 3500 Mhz
FSB x Multi 35x100
Vcore: 1.384 V
RAM speed 1333 Mhz DDR3
NB speed 1596.8 MHz
NB Voltage 1.5V
Motherboard MSI FM2-A55M-E33
Cooling method Deepcool GAMMAXX 300
Validation:http://valid.x86.fr/dn1lp5
OS Used Win7 64 bit


----------



## Gh0sT169

I've updated the Sig link and is now even better.

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/604845/official-amd-athlon-ii-x4-club/0_30] [FONT=Palatino Linotype][B][COLOR=Green]:clock: Athlon II X4 OC :clock:[/COLOR][/B][/FONT][/URL]


----------



## mypcisugly

still working on it
http://valid.x86.fr/vy650x


----------



## Gh0sT169

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypcisugly*
> 
> still working on it
> http://valid.x86.fr/vy650x


WOW! Good job! I'm asking you what cooler do you have and what are your temps(my validation is weird, it says 81 *C







).


----------



## mypcisugly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gh0sT169*
> 
> WOW! Good job! I'm asking you what cooler do you have and what are your temps(my validation is weird, it says 81 *C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Tim is Noctua NT-H1 +Cooler Master GeminII S524 with 120mm COUGAR CF-V12HPB @ 1600rpm and the the cpu is lapped it had a dome in the center







the core temps levels out at 47c under Intel burn but stays around 38-42 gaming







I got this from a deal 7100 board that i put in my sons pc i gave him my 1055t so he could have something good and i have been playing around with this one and it is not bad at all

..I have put the same cooler on the build i did for my brother on his 8320 build and it is a great cooler here is some pics of his build we have same board and ram also also the cool is factory ready for 140mm fans ,
His case is a tight but it is a small mid case..


----------



## mypcisugly

well i have been playing around with it and got it up 3.6 and and got the NB up to 2588.4 ghz







slow and steady still working on it to get more out of it
http://valid.x86.fr/puxbzl


----------



## mypcisugly

Woot 3.8Ghz







now lots of testing http://valid.x86.fr/1kkiiu


----------



## The Pook

Bought a Propus X4 620 for $32 shipped on ebay and it was going to go in my spare computer but the motherboard picked the time to die ... so I replaced the 8320 in my gaming rig with this 620 and decided to sell my Vishera and wait for Broadwell.









In the mean time, got my X4 on all 4 cores to 4160mhz.



Not that amazing considering what some people get on LN2 (6006mhz is the record) but I'm happy with it. Enough for the top 20 AMD X2 620 OC's on hwbot









Only stable somewhere in the 3.7-3.9 range though.


----------



## jsc1973

Props to you if you could get an X4 620 to 4160. I never had any luck with mine. No matter what I tried, it would crap out at 3.3 to 3.4 GHz. Have you tried unlocking that chip? I would almost suspect one that could go that high of being a harvested Thuban. There were occasional reports of people with Athlon II X4's finding out they had Thubans with bad L3 and successfully unlocking them to Athlon II X6.


----------



## The Pook

The Propus was designed as a 4 core CPU but I've heard rumors saying the same thing you say. Hard to find any hardcore proof but from elsewhere on the internets:
Quote:


> 1) The Propus Athlon's have no L3 cache; it's not even present on the CPU die. You cannot unlock something that isn't there.
> 2) Ditto for extra cores. Athlon X4's are not a result of poor X6 chips being binned down, they simply do not have 6 cores to begin with.


I can unlock L3 cache (6MB) but it's unstable and what benchmarks do finish aren't any faster.


----------



## The Pook

Here's me CPU with 6MB L3 enabled. Going to see if benchmarks were a fluke the first time around but I have a feeling I'll either a) crash again or b) get the same score.

http://valid.x86.fr/9r9fek


----------



## The Pook

Apparently whatever I say, assume it's a lie









Same settings
L2 w/o L3: *23.447s*
L2 w/ L3: *19.578s*





I need more voltage for my L3 to be stable but I think I was wrong with there being no performance increase.









No cores for sure, though.


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> The Propus was designed as a 4 core CPU but I've heard rumors saying the same thing you say. Hard to find any hardcore proof but from elsewhere on the internets:
> I can unlock L3 cache (6MB) but it's unstable and what benchmarks do finish aren't any faster.


Looks like yours is a harvested Deneb chip.

The vast majority of Athlon II X4 chips are made from their own die, and don't have any L3 or extra cores, enabled or not. But Athlon II X4 chips do exist that were harvested Deneb and Thuban chips; in fact, there are quite a few (such as yours) that will unlock to Phenom II X4. Harvested Thubans are much rarer, but they are known to exist. If a Thuban checked out OK on everything except the L3, it was locked down to four cores and sold as a Propus. But far more of them had functional L3 and a bad core or two, and these were sold as 960T Zosma chips.

I even read of one incident where a person bought an Athlon II X2 chip and it unlocked to an X6. It wasn't stable over 3 GHz, but it was still a hexacore for the cost of an X2. I kept hoping I'd hear about a Sempron doing that, but I never did. As far as I know, no one ever found a Sempron that was anything more than a dual-core Callisto with an unlockable second core.

The L3 cache does make a difference on all Stars core chips. It's pretty much useless on all Bulldozer microarchitecture designs unless you're doing server workloads, but Stars chips can make good use of it, especially ones with higher core counts.


----------



## The Pook

http://www.cpu-world.com/info/AMD/Unlocking_cores_and_L3.html

Going by that I never had a chance of unlocking cores. Everyone has a different answer so IDK at this point









The only X4 I had that went to a X6 was because it was a Zosma which is just a crippled Thuban.

Guess I be happy with L3 and shut up


----------



## jsc1973

On the same site, they have a list of the Athlon II product codes that were made from an X6 Thuban die: http://www.cpu-world.com/step_codes/C/CCBBE%20CB.html

They do exist, but they're rare. Those are more interesting as a curiosity than anything else, though. An X6 chip with no L3 is bottlenecked, which is why AMD never considered making an "Athlon II X6" for real. You're better off with an Athlon II that unlocks to full Phenom II X4 from a performance standpoint.


----------



## The Pook

Either way, glad I didn't give up on enabling L3 and I listened to you









Got my Super Pi from 27th place to 13th place at hwbot





The guy in from of me is only 200ms faster and is 1Ghz higher on the CPU speed ... should try for another 200ms and piss him off









Though, I noticed this with my Zosma when unlocked -- I lose all temp monitoring w/ cores/cache unlocked.







Under a passive H100i it never sees over 52C but still, kinda sucks.


----------



## ultrasparc

Hi everyone.. Long time X4 owner.. a 635.. with a Biostar TA785G3+ .. I purchased it on a budget many, many years ago now. It blew its PSU & has been laying dead for 2 years. I have resurrected it & wish to take a shot at overclocking it.

I am using a Hyper TX3 as a cooler & monitoring temps/voltages using CoreTemp & HWMonitor.

I am using the FSB to overclock it.. I noticed the NB Freq continues to rise as I do this.. How can I throttle this back using this board? I am not seeing options to do it, but maybe it is in different terminology than I am used to. I kicked the HT Link speed back to 1800 as well to keep it down. I have also kicked the RAM speed back to keep it down, as it was the source of instability in my initial testing.

What are my safe thermals & voltages for the X4 635?

What is the safe thermals & voltages for the NB?


----------



## doritos93

Picked up a 620 for 38$ USD shipped on eBay to replace the old but still faithful 6000+ I'm finally retiring.

On stock volts I am at 230FSB for 3ghz core clock and she's ticking very nicely


----------



## putridfoetus

Had this proc for about 5 years; finally decided to see how far I could OC it stable before I get an FX8350. I have managed to boot into Windows with the core clock up to 3999MHz with Vcore up to 1.55V, but prime95 yields BSOD 0x124 after about 30 seconds, and temps are way out of comfort zone.
With the below OC, I get 25-26C idle (Cool N Quiet enabled), max 52C after a few hours of prime95.

Athlon II X4 645
stepping: 3
BIOS Version: F3
Clock speed: 3500MHz
FSB x Multi: 250MHz x 14
Vcore: 1.475V
RAM speed: DDR3 @ 1333MHz
NB speed: 2500MHz
NB Voltage: 1.3V
HT Link: 2000MHz
HT Voltage: stock
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 Rev 4.0
Cooling method: Air
HSF: Xigmatek Loki
Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/9dsew8
OS: Windows 7 Pro x64


----------

